# Theresa May's time is up



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Knotted (Jun 9, 2017)

The question is, will Jeremy Corbyn survive as many Tory leaders as Castro survived US presidents?


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 9, 2017)

" ... and what rough beast, its hour come round at last ... "


----------



## A380 (Jun 9, 2017)

I hope not.

Please stay while we savour your humiliation, Britain tells May


----------



## gindygoo (Jun 9, 2017)

I think you're right! 

Seems all of the Corbyn doubters (of which I was one for a while) have been proven wrong. I wonder how many pundits & commenters will admit that they got it backwards?


----------



## Poi E (Jun 9, 2017)

Librarian promoted to Head Teacher not great idea.


----------



## Knotted (Jun 9, 2017)

This is the best bit of all. She has to go, but the Tories can't hold a leadership election with the Brexit negotiations looming. They really are fucked.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 9, 2017)

Shortest thread ever I hope , could be resolved in under 24 hours


----------



## 2hats (Jun 9, 2017)

Laura Torygirl (BBC) - leader of DUP in BBC Radio Ulster interview this morning has suggested that it may be very difficult for the Maybot to survive.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Knotted (Jun 9, 2017)

Are they really going to do this? It seems they are.

<"</a>


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Knotted said:


> This is the best bit of all. She has to go, but the Tories can't hold a leadership election with the Brexit negotiations looming. They really are fucked.


Don't think people will wear johnson as leader, not after £350m/week for NHS


----------



## killer b (Jun 9, 2017)

Knotted said:


> The question is, will Jeremy Corbyn survive as many Tory leaders as Castro survived US presidents?


_Veteran Labour leader Jeremy Corbyn._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Librarian promoted to Head Teacher not great idea.


 hmm


----------



## extra dry (Jun 9, 2017)

Stick Boris in the hot seat, he can do a quick and dirty deal with Europe and then F**k off.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't think people will wear johnson as leader, not after £350m/week for NHS



"Vote for me so I can deliver the £350m/week for the NHS that I promised".


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

I think this thread is a bad idea. Any fule kno "...time is up" threads mean they stay, such is the power of Urbz

Delete this


----------



## BigTom (Jun 9, 2017)

I think there'll be a reverse ferret special in private eye this fortnight.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> I think this thread is a bad idea. Any fule kno "...time is up" threads mean they stay, such is the power of Urbz
> 
> Delete this



Yeah that was my first thought. We are the Kingmakers.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Knotted said:


> Are they really going to do this? It seems they are.
> 
> <"</a>



Good, the longer she stays on as leader of the Tories, the more harm she can do to the fuckers.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Good, the longer she stays on as leader of the Tories, the more harm she can do to the fuckers.


Let's hope so


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2017)

The Tories are ruthless in a way the left aren't. The Evil Blairites have spent what? two years trying to behead their interloper and he's just got their best result in years. Whether they're keeping her or getting rid, it'll be settled a lot faster than that.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

Knotted said:


> Are they really going to do this? It seems they are.
> 
> <"</a>



Who would take the job?

If they've any sense they'll make her carry the can for making a complete cock of Brexit. Then she can retire gracefully - "my work here is done" - while they anoint someone with a clean pair of hands.

That's the way I'd do it.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

There is a school of thought that she called an election so that she would be less beholden to the hard liners in her own party. She had a working majority, after all, and there was no way the opposition could have got in the way of whatever it was she had in mind (Not that she told us). Should she somehow manage to cobble together a shitty coalition it will be with the Irish nutters, and she will have to give them sweeteners, not to mention having to placate each and every loon in the Tory party. Easy to see how that translates into hard brexit demands, which she will fail to get, leading to us bailing out on World Trade term, the no deal being better than the supposed bad deal.

In summary, this could push things to the right, not the left and in any event, setting internal politics aside, she has made a complete fucking mess of things.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 9, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> The Tories are ruthless in a way the left aren't. The Evil Blairites have spent what? two years trying to behead their interloper and he's just got their best result in years. Whether they're keeping her or getting rid, it'll be settled a lot faster than that.


True ruthlessness would be refusing to allow her to resign as the punishment for losing.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> There is a school of thought that she called an election so that she would be less beholden to the hard liners in her own party. She had a working majority, after all, and there was no way the opposition could have got in the way of whatever it was she had in mind (Not that she told us). Should she somehow manage to cobble together a shitty coalition it will be with the Irish nutters, and she will have to give them sweeteners, not to mention having to placate each and every loon in the Tory party. Easy to see how that translates into hard brexit demands, which she will fail to get, leading to us bailing out on World Trade term, the no deal being better than the supposed bad deal.
> 
> In summary, this could push things to the right, not the left and in any event, setting internal politics aside, she has made a complete fucking mess of things.


Since when is free trade a left thing? Seen so many people claiming no deal/hard Brexit is a right wing thing, but never before Brexit have I heard so many left wing people pushing for free trade agreements.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model you planned this thread months ago didn't you?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Pickman's model you planned this thread months ago didn't you?


although i said repeatedly i would never post this thread i changed my mind when i saw it was in the national interest


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> although i said repeatedly i would never post this thread i changed my mind when i saw it was in the national interest



I see what you did there.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Casual Observer (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Cid (Jun 9, 2017)

Kind of hope she does cling on... Comes up with brexit deal, tries to sell it. Gets no-confidenced. 

I mean, fine, an election every couple of years is getting into the territory of the ridiculous. But it would be interesting.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 9, 2017)

Maybe the tories will stagger on with the DUP with her in charge and do as much damage to themselves in the next few months as possible


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

I almost hope May clings on so that her ultimate downfall can be all the more catastrophic. Her place in history as a byword for comical failure is already secure.


----------



## LDC (Jun 9, 2017)

What fool would want her job atm?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> I almost hope May clings on so that her ultimate downfall can be all the more catastrophic. Her place in history as a byword for comical failure is already secure.



_Oh fuck!  I thought I had it covered but I May'd it all up._


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> downfall


someone must have made a downfall thing about the election


----------



## LDC (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> someone must have made a downfall thing about the election



It's exactly what the genre was started for.


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

Can't wait for the Tories to tear themselves apart over this. Obviously we won't see it (they keep their shit hidden, mostly). But knowing it's going on is enough


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

Lynton Crosby spotted at a layby on the A38 holding a cardboard sign reading: 'Will mastermind election campaigns for food.'


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> What fool would want her job atm?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

"Someone order a fool?"


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2017)

19force8 said:


> True ruthlessness would be refusing to allow her to resign as the punishment for losing.



Well yes, the would-be successors would be far wiser strategically to let her deal with the next shitty 12 months, then swan in and bask in the comparative competence and likeability that'll reflect on them as a result.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 9, 2017)

I could be wrong but I don't think Boris Johnson is quite the popular draw that he would have been a few years ago. I'd be very happy if they chose him to be leader, I sure he would absolutely fuck it up extremely badly.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think Boris Johnson is quite the popular draw that he would have been a few years ago. I'd be very happy if they chose him to be leader, I sure he would absolutely fuck it up extremely badly.


yeh, and he'd be plagued with heckles about the £350m wherever he went. he'd lead them to glorious defeat.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I could be wrong but I don't think Boris Johnson is quite the popular draw that he would have been a few years ago. I'd be very happy if they chose him to be leader, I sure he would absolutely fuck it up extremely badly.



The tories will have to look elsewhere in their pool of popular, affable, well-adjusted and charming characters I suppose.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The tories will have to look elsewhere in their pool of popular, affable, well-adjusted and charming characters I suppose.



Yes and then come together and get behind whomever they choose.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> The tories will have to look elsewhere in their pool of popular, affable, well-adjusted and charming characters I suppose.



Dear God please let them choose Jacob Rees-Mogg.


----------



## phillm (Jun 9, 2017)

They are saying on the telly that the old bag has already done a deal with the Unionist, so it does look like that prediction might be right and she will, yet again, sacrifice the greater good so that she can grimly hold onto her tattered robes of power. If not for Brexit, the Tory's dogs of war would have stripped her naked and cast her out into Whitehall by now. Unfortunately, I don't think anyone has an appetite for taking on the inevitable fuckup the EU talks will now be. Its also worth remembering that this poisoned  half witted witch (described rather brilliantly as a vindictive librarian drawn by Quentin Blake) only got the job because they had no one else to do it. I don't see a path for her being ousted any time soon, despite that being an appalling conclusion.


----------



## AnandLeo (Jun 9, 2017)

Did Theresa May carry out a risk assessment before calling a snap election, I wonder?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 9, 2017)

If May's real aim was to 'crush the saboteurs' then she is now duty bound to crush herself.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 9, 2017)

she's going to limp on, looking like a mug. If she see's out the year then she's staying


----------



## Fez909 (Jun 9, 2017)

General election 2017: May strikes deal with DUP to form UK government - live



> The former education secretary, Nicky Morgan, has called on the Conservatives to look for new leadership in the long run.
> 
> Morgan, who has made no secret of the fact that she’s no fan of Theresa May, says it’s right for the prime minister to stay on and seek to form a government. But she can’t fight another election and should take responsibility for the Conservatives’ flawed campaign, Morgan said.
> 
> ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> she's going to limp on, looking like a mug. If she see's out the year then she's staying


 

it is going to kill her. literally

meanwhile, the country will start its 2 year crash and burn project


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

phillm said:


> poisoned  half witted witch (described rather brilliantly as a vindictive librarian drawn by Quentin Blake).



Soubry is definitely one of Blake's creations.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 9, 2017)

Time for someone to start a 'Boris Johnson's time is up' thread as a placeholder.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 9, 2017)

Knotted said:


> Are they really going to do this? It seems they are.
> 
> <"</a>




Why can't LK employ her skills of helping run internal coups this time around?


----------



## chilango (Jun 9, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> she's going to limp on, looking like a mug. If she see's out the year then she's staying



Of course she'll limp on for now. Let's not forget that the last Prime Minister limped on after revelations that* he'd fucked a dead pig's head in the mouth* became public.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 9, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Soubry is definitely one of Blake's creations.


how prescient blake was


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 9, 2017)

Has May really just saved us from the coalition of chaos by teaming up with a bunch of creationist homophobes  who are opposed to the Northern Ireland Peace process?


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Has May really just saved us from the coalition of chaos by teaming up with a bunch of creationist homophobes  who are opposed to the Northern Ireland Peace process?



She's providing certainty.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 9, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Has May really just saved us from the coalition of chaos by teaming up with a bunch of creationist homophobes  who are opposed to the Northern Ireland Peace process?


I am almost going to begin to question her decision-making skills.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

rutabowa said:


> I am almost going to begin to question her decision-making skills.



Steady on.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 9, 2017)

Trump's on his way over to your place soon, if he starts talking about making Britain great again, watch out


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 9, 2017)

1%er said:


> Trump's on his way over to your place soon, if he starts talking about making Britain great again, watch out



Yeah, lets hope he come's to London he'll get a great response.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 9, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>


Cometh the hour, cometh the man.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 9, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> Cometh the hour, cometh the man.



Usually inside a woman who isn't his wife.


----------



## Weller (Jun 9, 2017)




----------



## Smoking kills (Jun 9, 2017)

"Thanks for your votes fellow vermin" said May. Except she didn't, afaik. Her lack of basic good manners could cost her further support from the remaining C.o.E. old Tories.


----------



## YouSir (Jun 9, 2017)

Weller said:


> View attachment 108978



Wouldn't it be a beautiful thing if it was Rees-Mogg?


----------



## Casually Red (Jun 9, 2017)

Weller said:


> View attachment 108978




The DUP don't like women who run through wheat fields

Bangor farmer tells superstar Rihanna to 'cover up' - BBC News


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 9, 2017)

sounds like the hard brexit brigade have her hostage - they are insisting she stays and are pretty much saying what she can or cant do as they enter the negotiations.
But she has zero authority in the party now - an astonishing reversal of fortune with corbyn in the space of 9 months.
Maybe nobody wants the job right now -and  they want her to take all the shit for brexit and then put her out of her misery.
But whats in it for her to stay on? surely she just wants to crawl away and die.

As for credible replacements - er ......  that cupboard is looking somewhat bare. I cant see them choosing boris - he is more and more of liability. If may goes soon - then David Davies as his is Mr Brexit. Longer term, if they had any sense, they would go for Ruth Davidson. But i cant see the membership choosing a lesbian  remainer with short hair.

Meanwhile the remain tories will be plotting ...

eta - ruth davidson is not a westminster mp - so would have to fight a westminster byelection to get  in the running. so shes not in the running anytime soon.


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2017)

Am I right in thinking if she goes by July 5th she'll be the shortest serving British Prime Minister since George Canning in 1827 (beating Alex Douglas-Home's 363 days)?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 10, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> sounds like the hard brexit brigade have her hostage - they are insisting she stays and are pretty much saying what she can or cant do as they enter the negotiations.
> But she has zero authority in the party now - an astonishing reversal of fortune with corbyn in the space of 9 months.
> Maybe nobody wants the job right now -and  they want her to take all the shit for brexit and then put her out of her misery.
> But whats in it for her to stay on? surely she just wants to crawl away and die.
> ...



Davidson is probably the least repugnant person to wear a blue rosette that I've ever seen/heard. Clearly she's no imminent threat at Westminster but if the Tories ever do decide to fight an election in the century they're actually living in, they'd be crazy* not to find a way to pick her. (*then again...)

I think lots of people are writing Boris off too readily on the basis that he's ridiculous. It's never held him back before. But he's a self-serving coward, and I can't imagine him wanting to endure - and take the blame for - the turbulence he'd inherit if he took over in the next six months or so. I think the more likely outcome if May does go is that they'll choose another May - someone no one actually wants on their own merits, but who has managed to make fewer sworn enemies than the other candidates.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2017)

maomao said:


> Am I right in thinking if she goes by July 5th she'll be the shortest serving British Prime Minister since George Canning in 1827 (beating Alex Douglas-Home's 363 days)?



Nope. Yer man Bonar Law served only 211 days back in 1922.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 10, 2017)

I see how JK Rowling didn't peep a word in support of Diane Abbot despite weeks of fucking horrendous abuse but flipped out for May.


----------



## maomao (Jun 10, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Nope. Yer man Bonar Law served only 211 days back in 1922.


He didn't feature in the list of short-serving PMs I found. Shortest serving post war PM will have to do.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2017)

So, she's only managed to buy off leadership challengers with sacrificing the advisor scapegoats.
Timothy didn't sound too remorseful in his resignation letter...



> But I take responsibility for the content of the whole manifesto, *which I continue to believe is an honest and strong programme for government.*


 ​
Looks like tail-spin time.


----------



## Voley (Jun 10, 2017)

I've just posted this on another thread but it's probably more relevant here tbh. 2/3rds of Tory Party members think May should resign, according to this poll:



I've no idea who Conservative Home are so don't take my word for this. I'd like to think it's a reasonably good pointer of the disarray they're in though.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2017)

May's hipster-bearded majordomo Nick Timothy has resigned I see. Seems to have got in a few digs at Crosby on his way out.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

This just popped up



Regardless of whether or not it ever would get through parliament, I feel - in the current charged youth climate - it would be disastrous for May to put it forward.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 10, 2017)

Knotted said:


> This is the best bit of all. She has to go, but the Tories can't hold a leadership election with the Brexit negotiations looming. They really are fucked.


Absolutely. But if she continues to do badly, to the extent that a Labour landslide seems likely next time, they'll have a coup. Cue - Boris, Rudd, Gove or possibly Hammond


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> Absolutely. But if she continues to do badly, to the extent that a Labour landslide seems likely next time, they'll have a coup. Cue - Boris, Rudd, Gove or possibly Hammond


I would love them to put forward Gove or, even, Liam Fox.

That would make for a fun Summer!


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 10, 2017)

Rumours she will be resigning on Monday.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 10, 2017)

There's no deputy PM any more is there? So if May does fuck off who's in charge?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 10, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Rumours she will be resigning on Monday.



rumours from where?


----------



## emanymton (Jun 10, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's no deputy PM any more is there? So if May does fuck off who's in charge?


She could stay on untill after the leadership contest.


----------



## rekil (Jun 10, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> There's no deputy PM any more is there? So if May does fuck off who's in charge?


Time to step up your lordship.


----------



## Plumdaff (Jun 10, 2017)

maomao said:


> Am I right in thinking if she goes by July 5th she'll be the shortest serving British Prime Minister since George Canning in 1827 (beating Alex Douglas-Home's 363 days)?



With her new pals in Belfast won't she want to hang on 'til July 12th?


----------



## andysays (Jun 10, 2017)

Sirena said:


> This just popped up
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it ever would get through parliament, I feel - in the current charged youth climate - it would be disastrous for May to put it forward.




More broadly, I think it's disastrous for both May and the Tory party that she has decided so quickly that some form of partnership with the DUP is the best course for her and for them (never mind for the "nation"). 

From their point of view I suggest it would have been far better to have attempted to govern as a minority with tacit support from the DUP (and possibly LDs in some cases) than to immediately link her and their fortunes with the DUP.

It may be that this decision is seen in years to come as equally inept as Cameron's to hold the EU ref and May's to call a GE 3 years earlier than necessary - all of them short term supposed political expediency which backfired almost immediately.


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

andysays said:


> More broadly, I think it's disastrous for both May and the Tory party that she has decided so quickly that some form of partnership with the DUP is the best course for her and for them (never mind for the "nation").
> 
> From their point of view I suggest it would have been far better to have attempted to govern as a minority with tacit support from the DUP (and possibly LDs in some cases) than to immediately link her and their fortunes with the DUP.
> 
> It may be that this decision is seen in years to come as equally inept as Cameron's to hold the EU ref and May's to call a GE 3 years earlier than necessary - all of them short term supposed political expediency which backfired almost immediately.



If I remember rightly, Belgium lasted a year and a half without any government and without passing any new laws.  

Am I right to think she only needs a majority for lawmaking?


----------



## andysays (Jun 10, 2017)

Sirena said:


> If I remember rightly, Belgium lasted a year and a half without any government and without passing any new laws.
> 
> Am I right to think she only needs a majority for lawmaking?



She doesn't *need* a formal majority of MPs for anything. As I understand it*, all she needs to form a government is to get a Queen's speech (a summary list of bills her government intends to implement) passed by a simple majority of those MPs actually voting.

According to this table of MPs, even if all Labour, SNP, LD, PC and Green MPs vote against, that only makes 315 against the Cons 318. So unless DUP actually vote against, May can get her Queen's speech through and form a government without any formal deal with the DUP or anyone else (also assuming SF don't take their seats, which seems a reasonable assumption).

*no doubt someone else will point our the glaring error I've made


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Jun 10, 2017)

andysays said:


> She doesn't *need* a formal majority of MPs for anything. As I understand it*, all she needs to form a government is to get a Queen's speech (a summary list of bills her government intends to implement) passed by a simple majority of those MPs actually voting.
> 
> According to this table of MPs, even if all Labour, SNP, LD, PC and Green MPs vote against, that only makes 315 against the Cons 318. So unless DUP actually vote against, May can get her Queen's speech through and form a government without any formal deal with the DUP or anyone else (also assuming SF don't take their seats, which seems a reasonable assumption).
> 
> *no doubt someone else will point our the glaring error I've made


Which is what makes the knee jerk jumping in with the DUP now all the more stupid.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2017)

Gavin "arab girls" Barwell to 'steady the ship' of state!
lol


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Shortest thread ever I hope , could be resolved in under 24 hours


Sad to say I was wrong , but surely it can't be long


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 10, 2017)

Ruth Davidson planning Scottish Tory breakaway as she challenges Theresa May's Brexit plan


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

What we really need now is for Hammond to fuck the economy up on an absolutely colossal scale.

I'm still meeting far too many 'older' voters that "would love to vote for Labour but..." they still believe the economic incompetence vs economic competence mythos that the Conservatives have so successfully built up around Labour vs themselves.  Despite all the evidence to the contrary.

FFS, there are still tonnes of them out there that blame Gordon Brown for the global crash.


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Jun 10, 2017)

loved the mirror headline:

COALITION OF CRACKPOTS


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2017)

Loving that new logo...


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 10, 2017)

I was chatting to a bloke I know who is pretty sound , he is about 30 ,we know each other on a decent level , he even said he likes chatting to elders like me , I'm only 46 ffs and he had admitted he reads my fb posts , which if I'm completely honest have been pretty hardcore labour pro in the last week saying he agrees what I say but thinks all Muslims are in it together and how his pretty underground dealings with them , how they don't give a shit about us apart from money, I tried to reason with him but he is scared but he is dealing with the wrong circles tbh.

What worried me is this feeling isn't uncommon around here , it seems people are preparing for civil war. Perfectly polite reasoned people are losing it. But in a weird way I understand why I was fuckimg scared last week , but I'm not going to take up arms..

it didn't help that his Rasta mate fell asleep in the pub garden where we were drinking , ending with me being asked to wake him up constant ly by the landlord. I say Rasta as he was black with dreads  for no other reason than he stuck out like a sore thumb and this is little England , didn't help my cause tbh but I tried 

This is why they won't vote for jezza as he is seen in Tory land as wanting to let all in and this is a big thing round here
Corbs and co need to educate people about the policy more clearly or I'm going to run out of breath trying to explain and educate folk
Much like radicalised Muslims we have our own home grown militia in waiting...

This scares me as much


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 10, 2017)

Sirena said:


> This just popped up
> 
> 
> 
> Regardless of whether or not it ever would get through parliament, I feel - in the current charged youth climate - it would be disastrous for May to put it forward.



Who is this person? Because I'd take the tweet with a huge pinch of salt.

The below sounds a lot more likely, 


> The former Tory cabinet minister Owen Paterson sparked alarm by suggesting his party may have to enter into “a debate on further reduction of abortion times as medical science advances”. But it is understood the DUP will argue that controversial issues like gay marriage and abortion can be dealt with only in a Northern Ireland context by the Stormont assembly.





> The _Observer_ has learned that the DUP was planning to dodge a row when negotiations began by avoiding the inclusion of any controversial social policies, such as opposition to gay marriage or abortion, in its so-called “shopping list” of demands to the Tories. Party sources said it would be seeking commitments from May that there would be no Irish unity referendum and no hard border imposed on the island of Ireland. However, some Tories remained concerned that a pact would damage a brand they have spent years trying to detoxify.



For all May's clusterfuck the Tories have a reasonably strong hand against the DUP, if the DUP won't give supply and confidence then the odds are a Labour government and/or another election, I can't imagine either would be particularly desirable in their view.


----------



## Corax (Jun 10, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> > The former Tory cabinet minister Owen Paterson sparked alarm by suggesting his party may have to enter into “a debate on further reduction of abortion times as medical science advances”. But it is understood the DUP will argue that controversial issues like gay marriage and abortion can be dealt with only in a Northern Ireland context by the Stormont assembly.


To which I would ask: _*What* fucking Stormont assembly?_


----------



## Sirena (Jun 10, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Who is this person? Because I'd take the tweet with a huge pinch of salt.



Yes, I think you're right

Debate on abortion possible as humiliated Tories forced to do a deal with DUP


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 10, 2017)

Sirena said:


> If I remember rightly, Belgium lasted a year and a half without any government and without passing any new laws.
> 
> Am I right to think she only needs a majority for lawmaking?



Lasted? Fucking thrived.


----------



## mather (Jun 10, 2017)

Corax said:


> To which I would ask: _*What* fucking Stormont assembly?_



I know lol, it has been shut down for months.


----------



## Bernie Gunther (Jun 10, 2017)

Sounds like tomorrow's Mail will be talking up a Boris leadership challenge.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 10, 2017)

Who says there's no integrity left in British politics?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 10, 2017)

Fools. Utter fools. Johnson has been unmasked as a tactless public school bully during the election.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 12, 2017)

andysays said:


> She doesn't *need* a formal majority of MPs for anything. As I understand it*, all she needs to form a government is to get a Queen's speech (a summary list of bills her government intends to implement) passed by a simple majority of those MPs actually voting.
> 
> According to this table of MPs, even if all Labour, SNP, LD, PC and Green MPs vote against, that only makes 315 against the Cons 318. So unless DUP actually vote against, May can get her Queen's speech through and form a government without any formal deal with the DUP or anyone else (also assuming SF don't take their seats, which seems a reasonable assumption).
> 
> *no doubt someone else will point our the glaring error I've made


She actually only needs 315 MPs, due to Sinn Fein's not taking up their seats, and the Speaker and his two deputies not voting


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Who is this person? Because I'd take the tweet with a huge pinch of salt.
> 
> The below sounds a lot more likely,
> 
> ...


Yeah, certainly if both sides steer well clear of anything to do with bumsex, gay marriage and abortion and stick to economics.  Buying the dup off is relatively cheap in the scheme of things, particularly as we owe something like £1.6 trillion.  The potential dup issue is more if things kick off in the North, in major or minor ways.  And May's bigger problem is Labour insisting on votes or amendments that expose the breixit divides in her own party.  

I was amazed how John Major found his way through to 1997 without a majority for most of that time iirc (he was also pretty resilient personally and in, to be honest, a fairly low key Corbyn-esque way).  May's position is on the face of it weaker than Major's, but with a complication.  If she get's through this week without a challenge - and it looks like she will - the party are into negotiations on brexit. Unless something goes catastrophically wrong, I can't see Johnson or anyone else taking her on as they look like some kind of national traitor.  After brexit is done or well on it's way it's just a matter of time.  To be honest though, Labour must be desperate for her to stay.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 12, 2017)

I hope she lasts for a good time yet. 


Just to prolong the Tory agony..........


----------



## andysays (Jun 12, 2017)

More fun to come later today

General election 2017: May to face Tory backbench critics


> Theresa May is likely to face questions about the Conservatives' election campaign when she meets the party's backbenchers later.
> 
> The 1922 committee is also expected to raise concerns about her leadership style, and press for more details on talks with the Democratic Unionists. Mrs May hopes to strike a deal with the DUP to support her minority government.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2017)

andysays said:


> More fun to come later today
> 
> General election 2017: May to face Tory backbench critics



I'm going to make myself hostage to fortune here but I think it's going to be a damp squib. Yes, the Tories are good at regicide, but not when they're as likely to lose power as a result as they are here. They could muck about after the referendum last year without worrying, because Corbyn's Labour were nowhere at that point. I'm sure being in control's more important to them than liking or approving of the boss.

So she'll be given a going-over, but future leadership contenders will be scrupulously loyal as Boris was yesterday, and in the end they'll rally round because 'what's important now is stability and firm leadership as we go into the critical Brexit negotiations'.

None of this means she'll last the year out, of course. Queen's speech may be a tougher gig.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 12, 2017)

Smangus said:


> I hope she lasts for a good time yet.
> 
> 
> Just to prolong the Tory agony..........



And give Labour a chance to get their act together ...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2017)

but why would may want to stay on? its just prolonging her humiliation. she has zero authority, the cabinet are dictating her every action, her party despise her, the rest of us are laughing at her. Every trip to the house of commons she will be pilloried. Its like "the office" - you are laughing at david brent, but part of you just wants him to be put out of his misery. 

Im wondering weather she is just going to stay on to get the queens speech through (next week?) and will then crawl off and die under the nearest rock.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> but why would may want to stay on? its just prolonging her humiliation. she has zero authority, the cabinet are dictating her every action, her party despise her, the rest of us are laughing at her. Every trip to the house of commons she will be pilloried. Its like "the office" - you are laughing at david brent, but part of you just wants him to be put out of his misery.
> 
> Im wondering weather she is just going to stay on to get the queens speech through (next week?) and will then crawl off and die under the nearest rock.


i look forward to the next pmq, if corbyn plays it right she'll be utterly humiliated


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Gavin "arab girls" Barwell to 'steady the ship' of state!
> lol
> 
> View attachment 109060


Oh, fuck, I'd forgotten that was him.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> but why would may want to stay on? its just prolonging her humiliation. she has zero authority, the cabinet are dictating her every action, her party despise her, the rest of us are laughing at her. Every trip to the house of commons she will be pilloried. Its like "the office" - you are laughing at david brent, but part of you just wants him to be put out of his misery.



Living in denial is a way of (at least temporarily) staving off that humiliation. I know that sounds daft because it's all around her, even allies and sympathetic media blatantly taking the piss or laying into her. But psychologically speaking it's sometimes easier to convince yourself of the massive apparently unbelievable lie that you're in the right and it's everyone else who's got a problem than it is to accept reality and own the humiliation. Brent _knows _what a loser he is on some level, but the more that becomes apparent the more determinedly he debases himself further by trying to mask it.

It's not like there'd be any honour in defeat in this case, either: this all results from an appalling and completely avoidable error of judgement.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2017)

her entire life has been going for the top job, despite having a toolbox that is deficient for the role. She has nothing to lose by hanging on. Only some horrendous sex and drug scandal could possible make her walk of her own choice. She has nothing at all after politics- nothing going on whatsovever.  Its pitiful and somewhat sad


----------



## treelover (Jun 12, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> I was chatting to a bloke I know who is pretty sound , he is about 30 ,we know each other on a decent level , he even said he likes chatting to elders like me , I'm only 46 ffs and he had admitted he reads my fb posts , which if I'm completely honest have been pretty hardcore labour pro in the last week saying he agrees what I say but thinks all Muslims are in it together and how his pretty underground dealings with them , how they don't give a shit about us apart from money, I tried to reason with him but he is scared but he is dealing with the wrong circles tbh.
> 
> What worried me is this feeling isn't uncommon around here , it seems people are preparing for civil war. Perfectly polite reasoned people are losing it. But in a weird way I understand why I was fuckimg scared last week , but I'm not going to take up arms..
> 
> ...



roughly which area is this? very alarming if widespread, though i am not sure it is, there have always been a number of people like this.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> her entire life has been going for the top job, despite having a toolbox that is deficient for the role. She has nothing to lose by hanging on. Only some horrendous sex and drug scandal could possible make her walk of her own choice. She has nothing at all after politics- nothing going on whatsovever.  Its pitiful and somewhat sad


It might transpire that the whole crop circle thing had its origins in Theresa's naked wheatfield romps.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

Some interesting points made by this blog All That Is Solid ...: Are the Tories in Terminal Decline?

First that 13.6 million votes is only slightly less than Thatcher in '87 and more than Blair in '97.

Then with the boundary changes only 18 months away they only need to totter along for a couple of years and the system will be rigged in their favour for at least a generation.

Depressing, but it makes sense of Corbyn's urgency in wanting to kick them out pdq.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Some interesting points made by this blog All That Is Solid ...: Are the Tories in Terminal Decline?
> 
> First that 13.6 million votes is only slightly less than Thatcher in '87 and more than Blair in '97.
> 
> ...



cant see the boundary changes going through now - the DUP will lose seats and theres a few tory mps who aren't keen as well.

also the blog argues that the tories are in a very difficult position and that 2017 probably marked the high point of their support.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> her entire life has been going for the top job, despite having a toolbox that is deficient for the role. She has nothing to lose by hanging on. Only some horrendous sex and drug scandal could possible make her walk of her own choice. She has nothing at all after politics- nothing going on whatsovever.  Its pitiful and somewhat sad


She can always concentrate on cooking and ironing.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Some interesting points made by this blog All That Is Solid ...: Are the Tories in Terminal Decline?
> 
> First that 13.6 million votes is only slightly less than Thatcher in '87 and more than Blair in '97.


These figures keep getting presented (in the press, tv etc) without some pretty essential context.

UK population

1987: 56.6m
1997: 58.3m
2017: 65.5m


----------



## emanymton (Jun 12, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> I'm going to make myself hostage to fortune here but I think it's going to be a damp squib. Yes, the Tories are good at regicide, but not when they're as likely to lose power as a result as they are here. They could muck about after the referendum last year without worrying, because Corbyn's Labour were nowhere at that point. I'm sure being in control's more important to them than liking or approving of the boss.
> 
> So she'll be given a going-over, but future leadership contenders will be scrupulously loyal as Boris was yesterday, and in the end they'll rally round because 'what's important now is stability and firm leadership as we go into the critical Brexit negotiations'.
> 
> None of this means she'll last the year out, of course. Queen's speech may be a tougher gig.


On the Today programme this morning they were talking about it being months. I don't know if it will be that long but they will certainly wait until they have got a Queen's speech passed andhave a functioning government.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

I'd have thought the 'long term' for her staying is somewhere around next May/June (brexit negotiations have to be in place to go on to the euro parliament I believe + local elections).  She may have to go before then if 'something happens', but its not in the interest of anyone else to take over before then. Also, any challenge to her leadership, after this week at least, looks like pure opportunism.  Johnson et al had their chance to act over the weekend and haven't.


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> cant see the boundary changes going through now - the DUP will lose seats and theres a few tory mps who aren't keen as well.
> 
> also the blog argues that the tories are in a very difficult position and that 2017 probably marked the high point of their support.


Both the DUP and reluctant Tories can and will be bought off. It's in the long term interests of their party/class.

This blog has form for claiming the Tories are finished (see run up to 2015 election). Also, as one of the comments points out the demise of the Tories has been predicted since the 1820s.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2017)

could the tories put off the boundary changes? it's not going to be very good for every single tory is it?


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

Corax said:


> These figures keep getting presented (in the press, tv etc) without some pretty essential context.
> 
> UK population
> 
> ...


Or you could look at the votes cast in those elections:

1987 - 33 m
1992 - 33.6m
1997 - 33m
2017 - 32m


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> could the tories put off the boundary changes? it's not going to be very good for every single tory is it?


They'll take the peerages / directorships.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 12, 2017)

those boundary changes were going to benefit the tories because the seats would take in more wealthy rural populations, weren't they?

can that still be assumed to be true?


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2017)

emanymton said:


> On the Today programme this morning they were talking about it being months. I don't know if it will be that long but they will certainly wait until they have got a Queen's speech passed andhave a functioning government.





Wilf said:


> I'd have thought the 'long term' for her staying is somewhere around next May/June (brexit negotiations have to be in place to go on to the euro parliament I believe + local elections).  She may have to go before then if 'something happens', but its not in the interest of anyone else to take over before then. Also, any challenge to her leadership, after this week at least, looks like pure opportunism.  Johnson et al had their chance to act over the weekend and haven't.



I don't think it's in Corbyn's or Labour's longer-term interests to push too hard, either. He needs to get the balance right of lobbing in well-timed grenades without actually blowing the wheels off. If they took over now, it would be with no or an equally slim majority so they wouldn't get any of the fairly good stuff they've promised done anyway, and all they'd end up with is a large part of the blame for the inevitable brexit shitstorm.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Or you could look at the votes cast in those elections:
> 
> 1987 - 33 m
> 1992 - 33.6m
> ...


Fair point - that puts it in a very different light to the population ones.  But then we have to look at the shift from and back towards two-party dominance as well, and, and... and get sucked into a never ending fractal of additional variables...


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> those boundary changes were going to benefit the tories because the seats would take in more wealthy rural populations, weren't they?
> 
> can that still be assumed to be true?


Safe to say that Gerrymandering will always benefit the party in power.  The US don't even pretend otherwise any more, it's overtly stated as part of party political strategy.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2017)

Corax said:


> These figures keep getting presented (in the press, tv etc) without some pretty essential context.
> 
> UK population
> 
> ...



How many cities the size of Birmingham is that, for the benefit of any kippers here?


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

Corax said:


> Fair point - that puts it in a very different light to the population ones.  But then we have to look at the shift from and back towards two-party dominance as well, and, and... and get sucked into a never ending fractal of additional variables...


Please NO!

I once worked with a psephologically inclined Labour hack. It was pure torture.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Then with the boundary changes only 18 months away they only need to totter along for a couple of years and the system will be rigged in their favour for at least a generation.


Like Kaka Tim said I can't see the boundary changes going through. They'll have enough shit fights on their hands without that.


----------



## Corax (Jun 12, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> How many cities the size of Birmingham is that, for the benefit of any kippers here?


Thirty, and all of them benefit scrounging jihadis.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2017)

treelover said:


> roughly which area is this? very alarming if widespread, though i am not sure it is, there have always been a number of people like this.


A little village in Surrey, near Leatherhead


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2017)

Reports now that the Queen's Speech will be delayed while the Tories and DUP decide who gets which side of the bed and who has to look after Boris on which weekends.

I think it's still inscribed with a metal spike onto the naked back of a peasant according to hallowed tradition, and the wounds have to heal over before Madge can read it so she doesn't get the wrong colour of blood on her ceremonial robes. So it takes a few days to put together


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2017)

Apparently seen on the streets of Bristol.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 12, 2017)

Won't it be ironic if the DUP end up in a marriage that doesn't last?


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Won't it be ironic if the DUP end up in a marriage that doesn't last?


"Following reports of Michael Gove breaking the injunction against shellfish found in Leviticus, we can no longer continue in this sham marriage. NO SURRENDER!'


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> Reports now that the Queen's Speech will be delayed while the Tories and DUP decide who gets which side of the bed and who has to look after Boris on which weekends.
> 
> I think it's still inscribed with a metal spike onto the naked back of a peasant according to hallowed tradition, and the wounds have to heal over before Madge can read it so she doesn't get the wrong colour of blood on her ceremonial robes. So it takes a few days to put together


they really do need to modernise in todays fast paced world. I demand a reddit AMA with all party leaders!


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Won't it be ironic if the DUP end up in a marriage that doesn't last?


They only ever last until death...


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 12, 2017)

Rutita1 said:


> Apparently seen on the streets of Bristol.



I'm more impressed by the Maybot-style merging of her with the billboard pedestal than with the rather amateur graphic design. If only they'd also thought to black out the 'r', the first 'i' and the 'e' on the name of the company that owns it.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> I'm more impressed by the Maybot-style merging of her with the billboard pedestal than with the rather amateur graphic design.



A hairy chest looks good on her, though.


----------



## Smangus (Jun 12, 2017)

All we need is for Sinn Fien to turn up just once to vote against the Queens speech , now that would fuck them all up.  Shame it will never happen though.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Smangus said:


> All we need is for Sinn Fien to turn up just once to vote against the Queens speech , now that would fuck them all up.  Shame it will never happen though.


Gerry makes his maiden speech:


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

Sinn Fein turning up and asking that all speeches have simultaneous translation into Irish Gaelic should be okay. Modernised Conservative and Democratic Unionist Party and all that?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2017)

The way things are going I wouldn't rule anything out


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 12, 2017)

Sounds like she's managed to get out of the 1922 committee meeting intact.  I wonder what it'll be that eventually brings her down?  Almost certainly something relating to Brexit I imagine, its always Europe with the tories.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2017)

Strong and stable knees.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2017)

Listening to lbc , it seems kind desperate, middle aged people blaming the youth , but they are our future especially when it comes to technology , older people wanting to keep all thier riches bitching , don't they realize they are the dying breed ?

Another thing that makes me really angry , most of these people had the choice of free higher education, just because they didn't take advantage of it they are now bitter and don't want it for the next generation ffs so the younger cleverer kids lose out , that's before the NHS and the dup bollocks . Fucking sheep


----------



## Cid (Jun 12, 2017)

I suppose the worry is that she swings enough of the party into line to survive a no-confidence vote in the future.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 12, 2017)

They are just scared if they don't bank on her they will lose , politics innit


----------



## newbie (Jun 12, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I wonder what it'll be that eventually brings her down?


tail wagging dog.  Actually it's a dog with two tails, one Irish and one Scottish, and they seem to be in direct opposition to each other.  So tails wagging dog in different directions.


----------



## chilango (Jun 12, 2017)

I don't want her gone yet.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 12, 2017)

chilango said:


> I don't want her gone yet.


the longer the car crash the better. Get it really out there how dysfunctional the psychos are


newbie said:


> tail wagging dog.  Actually it's a dog with two tails, one Irish and one Scottish, and they seem to be in direct opposition to each other.  So tails wagging dog in different directions.


----------



## not a trot (Jun 12, 2017)

extra dry said:


> Stick Boris in the hot seat, he can do a quick and dirty deal with Europe and then F**k off.



Just been watching the photo released of this mornings cabinet meeting. I bet Boris was tempted to give her a dig in the ribs and remind her she's sitting in his chair.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 12, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Listening to lbc , it seems kind desperate, middle aged people blaming the youth , but they are our future especially when it comes to technology , older people wanting to keep all thier riches bitching , don't they realize they are the dying breed ?
> 
> Another thing that makes me really angry , most of these people had the choice of free higher education, just because they didn't take advantage of it they are now bitter and don't want it for the next generation ffs so the younger cleverer kids lose out , that's before the NHS and the dup bollocks . Fucking sheep


You get a peculiar demographic phoning lbc


----------



## 19force8 (Jun 12, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Another thing that makes me really angry , most of these people had the choice of free higher education, just because they didn't take advantage of it they are now bitter and don't want it for the next generation ffs so the younger cleverer kids lose out , that's before the NHS and the dup bollocks . Fucking sheep


Actually, they didn't have the choice. Back in the 60's & 70's only 25% of kids stayed on in 6th form or FE college. Most, like me, went to work and a fair proportion of those without any GCEs to their names. I think if you'd asked them at the time they'd have been unhappy they were paying for students to get pissed for three years.

Not agreeing with them, just pointing out they might not be quite as venal as you suggest.


----------



## 03gills (Jun 12, 2017)

19force8 said:


> Some interesting points made by this blog All That Is Solid ...: Are the Tories in Terminal Decline?
> 
> First that 13.6 million votes is only slightly less than Thatcher in '87 and more than Blair in '97.



And how many of those 13.6 million people who voted Tory because 'strong & stable' are looking at what is happening now & feeling absolutely fucking furious? Not to mention all the swayable voters amongst their number.

Not to mention how many more young people will vote Labour at the next election.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2017)

sounds like legit gossip:

"The Tory men in suits are said to want May to stay for two years, to draw upon herself all blame for the crescendo of agony ahead. After Brexit has dragged to its messy conclusion, either her own Brextremists will be incandescent with disappointment or, if they are satisfied, the economy will tank, with trucks queuing for days at blocked customs crossings and EU citizens deserting in droves. Only then the party plans to untether the May scapegoat and send her into the desert."

source article too embarrassing to name .


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2017)

it's Toynbee. she probably read it on twitter.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2017)

killer b said:


> it's Toynbee. she probably read it on twitter.


the logic is sound though, wherever it has come from
whatever - its all hot air and speculation till tomorrow comes around


----------



## Wilf (Jun 12, 2017)

The guardian supports Corbyn and has always supported Corbyn, we are at war with Oceania Eastasia Eurasia...


----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> the logic is sound though, wherever it has come from
> whatever - its all hot air and speculation till tomorrow comes around



I'm not sure about the logic tbh. There's very probably going to be another election within the next two years. If you're the Tory party, you do not want to be going into it with May as your leader.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 12, 2017)

Raheem said:


> I'm not sure about the logic tbh. There's very probably going to be another election within the next two years. If you're the Tory party, you do not want to be going into it with May as your leader.


what would trigger a general election before the tories got to hold a leadership election?


----------



## Raheem (Jun 12, 2017)

ska invita said:


> what would trigger a general election before the tories got to hold a leadership election?



A no confidence vote, potentially, if they were to not hold a leadership election for the next two years. Even if they change leaders as the election campaign gets underway, they'll be going in with an untested leader and, potentially, a divisive process. Think they will really want to do it well ahead of time.

If someone has been whispering to Toynbee, think the most likely thing is that they can't tell her they want May for the full term, because that's implausible, and they can't tell her they want her gone as quickly as possible but they have a problem identifying a willing and capable successor.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 12, 2017)




----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2017)

It would be good if they ask HMtQ if she can come along and do the speech thing later next week.

"don't be silly.  one is orf to royal arsecot.  you can bleddy well wait"


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

May's position is ridiculous now.  After her coronation as tory leader / PM she was utterly ruthless with dealing with colleagues.  She seemed to have centralised most decision making and excluded even cabinet colleagues.  She then gave that really stroppy speech when calling the election, blaming opposition parties for errr opposing and pretending it was nothing about her party.  She had no mandate at all for the type of Brexit but she insisted that she should be allowed to do whatever the hell she wants.

Now after the election she is totally fucked.  No influence, no power, no credibility.  I suspect she is only staying on out of some sort of misplaced sense of loyalty to the party mostly, but she probably thinks to the country as well.  She's had to grovel in front of the very MP's she wouldn't give the time of day to and she knows that they will extract a high price for any sort of agreement.

When she goes to Parliament she'll have to grub around doing the dirty back room deals just to get the most basic of legislation through. She's utterly broken yet she has to carry on with nothing but the sound of laughter ringing in her ears for the foreseeable. 

I cannot think of a swifter more dramatic fall in recent times.  She's going to go down in history and she knows it.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I cannot think of a swifter more dramatic fall in recent times.  She's going to go down in history and she knows it.



One of many people who will be delighted will be David Cameron. His 15 minutes was pretty drawn out in comparison, and somehow I suspect the posh boy who got the referendum show on the road won't take as much blame in the long term as the grammar school girl who was at the wheel when it caught fire.


----------



## killer b (Jun 13, 2017)

I'm not sure how delighted Cameron will be - it's all his fault, and everyone knows it.


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 13, 2017)

Takes the heat off to have the person who was supposedly swooping in to sort out his mess fuck everything up even more, though.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2017)

No doubt the latest inflation figures may add a pebble or two to the millstone around her neck.


----------



## Florkleshnort (Jun 13, 2017)

So what happened to this :


----------



## Arbeter Fraynd (Jun 13, 2017)

The right wing tabloids are starting to claim that Sinn Fein will take up their seats.  Reckon its nonsense  - telling people that they have to accept the DUP or they get the IRA instead - but does anyone more clued up on current Republican politics than me think its a possibility?  I can't see how they could


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 13, 2017)

Florkleshnort said:


> So what happened to this :



Probably in the same warehouse as the Ed Stone.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2017)

i just found a copy of this in the recycle







really puts a smile on my face
priceless look


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> The right wing tabloids are starting to claim that Sinn Fein will take up their seats.  Reckon its nonsense  - telling people that they have to accept the DUP or they get the IRA instead - but does anyone more clued up on current Republican politics than me think its a possibility?  I can't see how they could



It bollocks.  Its the start of the fightback to legitimatize the tories and DUP stitch up.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i just found a copy of this in the recycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Almost worth framing for the work toilet that


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Probably in the same warehouse as the Ed Stone.



The statue was created for a front page by a member of the gutter press.
Sadly the stone was created by a political party trying to promote itself as possible leaders of the country.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Florkleshnort said:


> So what happened to this :



Funny, I can't think of a better picture which fully encapsulates the tory election campaign.  That being said that 2d giant May billboard seems to have more warm, depth and humanity then May herself.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 13, 2017)

Florkleshnort said:


> So what happened to this :


was this ever real? pixels and a stool surely


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 13, 2017)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> The right wing tabloids are starting to claim that Sinn Fein will take up their seats.  Reckon its nonsense  - telling people that they have to accept the DUP or they get the IRA instead - but does anyone more clued up on current Republican politics than me think its a possibility?  I can't see how they could


It would be a bridge too far for the Shinners. I could only see it happening if the Dupes were going to trigger Operation Doomsday, and SF taking their seats was the only way to stop them. I know we're in Bizarro World right now, but 'enough is enough' as someone once said.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 13, 2017)

ska invita said:


> was this ever real? pixels and a stool surely



Stools were definitely involved.


----------



## Libertad (Jun 13, 2017)

Florkleshnort said:


> So what happened to this :





ska invita said:


> was this ever real? pixels and a stool surely





Sprocket. said:


> Stools were definitely involved.



Standing on the shoulders of Dame Vera, gawd bless 'er.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure how delighted Cameron will be - it's all his fault, and everyone knows it.


Perfect symmetry would be if May and Cameron turned out to have been having an affair, a la Rebeka Brooks and Andy Coulson.  A particularly desperate version of Jeremy and Diane.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 13, 2017)

Idris2002 said:


> It would be a bridge too far for the Shinners. I could only see it happening if the Dupes were going to trigger Operation Doomsday, and SF taking their seats was the only way to stop them. I know we're in Bizarro World right now, but 'enough is enough' as someone once said.


Shinners taking the oath is pretty much Seventh Seal territory. I would though like to see them moonwalking on the spot of Airey Neave's 'elevation'.


----------



## butchersapron (Jun 13, 2017)

They're simply turning up to claim their office space and setting up their expenses account and other official induction day stuff - the same as they've done in every elections since 2001. The Sun have turned this into SF fly to london to take seats. It's nonsense.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 13, 2017)

arrival of Corbyn terror assault brigade in London horror


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

On May generally I don't think she's learned a damn thing and is utterly incapable of changing.  She may have fooled the 1922 (unlikely) they are just happy to give her all the rope she needs.  I think she will carry on exactly as she has been.  Its going to be a very slow moving car crash.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 13, 2017)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> The right wing tabloids are starting to claim that Sinn Fein will take up their seats.  Reckon its nonsense  - telling people that they have to accept the DUP or they get the IRA instead - but does anyone more clued up on current Republican politics than me think its a possibility?  I can't see how they could




Even if SF did take up all their seats (which i doubt will happen) it still wouldn't be enough to stop them as 318 Tory + 10 DUP = 328 total, so 2 more than 326 (1 more than half of 650).
It would reduce their (already slim) majority though making it more difficult for them.

Still on the plus side, it only needs a few by-elections lost to change the maths.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 13, 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn tells Theresa May: 'The Labour party can offer strong and stable government'

Boom


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Perfect symmetry would be if May and Cameron turned out to have been having an affair, a la Rebeka Brooks and Andy Coulson.  A particularly desperate version of Jeremy and Diane.



:vom:


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 13, 2017)

Poor Theresa :-(


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Arbeter Fraynd said:


> The right wing tabloids are starting to claim that Sinn Fein will take up their seats.  Reckon its nonsense  - telling people that they have to accept the DUP or they get the IRA instead - but does anyone more clued up on current Republican politics than me think its a possibility?  I can't see how they could


It's utter nonsense


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> On May generally I don't think she's learned a damn thing and is utterly incapable of changing.  She may have fooled the 1922 (unlikely) they are just happy to give her all the rope she needs.  I think she will carry on exactly as she has been.  Its going to be a very slow moving car crash.


Well we're coming up to diana day...


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 13, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Well we're coming up to diana day...



And she's off to Paris this evening..................


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 13, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> And she's off to Paris this evening..................


Diana day comes early this year


----------



## Corax (Jun 13, 2017)

killer b said:


> I'm not sure how delighted Cameron will be


Shitloads.  His after-dinner speaking fees just went through the fucking roof.


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 13, 2017)

Just seen May on the telly in the crowd wearing a Norn Iron shirt.

She's campaigning for a hard Brexit for England. Though Harry Kane is looking strong and stable.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 13, 2017)

ska invita said:


> i just found a copy of this in the recycle
> 
> 
> 
> ...



the sub-standard (edited by george 'cunt' osborne) has been pretty hostile towards the TM government for some time - although not quite hostile enough to advocate voting labour.  

headline yesterday was something about 'tory civil war - sensibles v creationists', today negative headline about the latest inflation figures and it all being due to brexit.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Jun 13, 2017)




----------



## Wilf (Jun 14, 2017)

Timing.
'As badly timed as the election': Theresa May joins in Mexican wave at France vs England friendly


----------



## Wilf (Jun 14, 2017)

The popular touch: once again:


----------



## quimcunx (Jun 14, 2017)

No Queen's speech until August?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 14, 2017)

So st Theresa IMO a commmet from downing street regarding the horrific fire is not good enough , get out there and show your support / sorrow for your public.

Oh wait they are poor so of course you wont


----------



## Louis MacNeice (Jun 14, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> So st Theresa IMO a commmet from downing street regarding the horrific fire is not good enough , get out there and show your support / sorrow for your public.
> 
> Oh wait they are poor so of course you wont



Perhaps the financial support she was suggesting for departing Conservative MPs could be redirected to the families who've had their homes destroyed and their loved ones killed in housing presided over by a Conservative council and a Conservative government?

In anger and sadness - Louis MacNeice


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 15, 2017)

Hurry up May.

I wonder what odds you would have got a few weeks ago for Corbyn to be the only major party leader *not* to resign following the election?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2017)

quimcunx said:


> No Queen's speech until August?



Who needs a Queen's speech? A parliament with no legislation proposed by the government would be lovely.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> Who needs a Queen's speech? A parliament with no legislation proposed by the government would be lovely.


No government lovelier still


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 15, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> So st Theresa IMO a commmet from downing street regarding the horrific fire is not good enough , get out there and show your support / sorrow for your public.
> 
> Oh wait they are poor so of course you wont



I suspect it may have been edited that way but the clip they showed of her (trying to look like a human being) on the BBC news last night just had her wittering on about the emergency services, barely a mention of the poor souls whose home it was.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> I suspect it may have been edited that way but the clip they showed of her (trying to look like a human being) on the BBC news last night just had her wittering on about the emergency services, barely a mention of the poor souls whose home it was.


yeh not surprising as she couldn't give a fuck about them


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 15, 2017)

"If I stand like this, it looks like I'm thoughtfully gazing up at the tower"


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 15, 2017)

It's odd seeing the photo of her and her old man chatting to their local vicar - you'd have though he might have counselled her from time to time ...

Plus wasn't her old man a vicar too ?


----------



## BoxRoom (Jun 15, 2017)

Anyone else going?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2017)

gentlegreen said:


> It's odd seeing the photo of her and her old man chatting to their local vicar - you'd have though he might have counselled her from time to time ...
> 
> Plus wasn't her old man a vicar too ?


CofE mind. the tories church


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 15, 2017)

Only 90s kids will get this one.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2017)

despite holding her hands up the prime minister was gunned down seconds later


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2017)

Whats the context for that nonsense?


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 15, 2017)

mexican wave at a footy match


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 15, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mexican wave at a footy match


we should build a wall around her and make her pay for it.


----------



## rutabowa (Jun 15, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> mexican wave at a footy match


+ a bit of photoshop


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jun 15, 2017)

that's actually her doing that? not photoshop?

edit, just seen above post!


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> we should build a wall around her and make her pay for it.


The thousand injuries of Theresa May I had borne as I best could, but when she ventured upon insult I vowed revenge. You, who so well know the nature of my soul, will not suppose, however, that gave utterance to a threat. At length I would be avenged; this was a point definitely, settled --but the very definitiveness with which it was resolved precluded the idea of risk. I must not only punish but punish with impunity. A wrong is unredressed when retribution overtakes its redresser. It is equally unredressed when the avenger fails to make himself felt as such to she who has done the wrong.

It must be understood that neither by word nor deed had I given Theresa May cause to doubt my good will. I continued, as was my in to smile in her face, and she did not perceive that my smile now was at the thought of her immolation.

She had a weak point --this Theresa May-- although in other regards she was a woman to be respected and even feared. She prided herself on her connoisseurship in wine. Few vicar's daughters have the true virtuoso spirit. For the most part their enthusiasm is adopted to suit the time and opportunity, to practise imposture upon the British and Austrian millionaires. In painting and gemmary, Theresa May, like her countrymen, was a quack, but in the matter of old wines she was sincere. In this respect I did not differ from her materially; --I was skilful in the Italian vintages myself, and bought largely whenever I could.

It was about dusk, one evening during the supreme madness of the carnival season, that I encountered her. She accosted me with excessive warmth, for she had been drinking much. The woman wore motley. She had on a tight-fitting parti-striped dress, and her head was surmounted by the conical cap and bells. I was so pleased to see her that I thought I should never have done wringing her hand.

_From 'The Cask of Amontillado' by Edgar Allen Poe, revised by Pickman's model_


----------



## hash tag (Jun 15, 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn is now much more popular than Theresa May



This was before her heartless spineless visit to Grenfell Tower - bitch.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 15, 2017)

It's interesting, on the one hand I can't see her lasting much longer but on the other who of any real calibre have they got to replace her? Nobody imo.


----------



## 1%er (Jun 15, 2017)

Trump saying "and you think I've got problems"


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2017)

Its been nearly a week and she is still here ? Grrrrrrrrrr


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 15, 2017)

teqniq said:


> It's interesting, on the one hand I can't see her lasting much longer but on the other who of any real calibre have they got to replace her? Nobody imo.


good.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 15, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> Its been nearly a week and she is still here ? Grrrrrrrrrr



But wait is that a golden / yellow / orange  chariot in the distance riding in to rescue her?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 15, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> But wait is that a golden / yellow / orange  chariot in the distance riding in to rescue her?


I'd rather it run her over


----------



## existentialist (Jun 15, 2017)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'd rather it run her over


It will.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 15, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> good.


Indeed


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 15, 2017)

teqniq said:


> It's interesting, on the one hand I can't see her lasting much longer but on the other who of any real calibre have they got to replace her? Nobody imo.



She only won by default anyway, poor crop of useless fucks in the last contest.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 16, 2017)

Jeremy Corbyn is much, much more popular than Theresa May


----------



## hash tag (Jun 16, 2017)

Has she gone yet?


----------



## pennimania (Jun 16, 2017)

You see, last weekend I wanted her to stay on for a while, make a massive fuck up of Brexit among other things and THEN be hung out to dry by her own kind.

Now I think she has to go - she is just salt rubbed into the raw wounds of people who've already had more to bear than anyone should ever have to stand in twenty lifetimes. I think she knows this herself but her overlords probably won't let her go.


Yet.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 16, 2017)

Can't be long now.


----------



## killer b (Jun 16, 2017)

This is good.


----------



## Mordi (Jun 16, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Can't be long now.









Maybe just my bias but all the trash thrown against Corbyn doesn't seem nearly as fatal as this.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 17, 2017)

What can be done, though?

She can hold on quite easily, really. I'm sure plenty in her party want her to, considering what's coming.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 17, 2017)

A party shackled to a corpse, and no-one else wants to be next on the chopping block that the next five years (or substantially less) will bring.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 17, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> What can be done, though?
> 
> She can hold on quite easily, really. I'm sure plenty in her party want her to, considering what's coming.



Yes. 

They will want her to take the flak for as long as feasible, until they think it's died down a bit. Them they'll wheel in Boris, the people's Tory.

I just hope we aren't daft enough to fall for it.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 17, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Yes.
> 
> They will want her to take the flak for as long as feasible, until they think it's died down a bit. Them they'll wheel in Boris, the people's Tory.
> 
> I just hope we aren't daft enough to fall for it.



I think Boris is a lot more toxic and divisive to the electorate than the media portray. The real threat comes from more "boring" figures like Hammond or Davis.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2017)

killer b said:


> This is good.



Neville Southall comes out as a Maoist.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2017)

Mordi said:


> Maybe just my bias but all the trash thrown against Corbyn doesn't seem nearly as fatal as this.


Fucking hell, that's brutal!


----------



## JTG (Jun 17, 2017)

killer b said:


> This is good.



She'll really want to hide when she finds out Pat Van Den Hauwe's after her.

First reply on that - about them knowing what it's like to have the opportunity to work in Europe removed from them - is brilliant 

Southall was tweeting his support for Labour and Corbyn all through the election campaign


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Jun 17, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Fucking hell, that's brutal!



But true, unfortunately.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2017)

So Johnson to take over? I don't think so, not now, not after this, "he's stuffed"


----------



## teqniq (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 17, 2017)




----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2017)

If 'cold like a fish' doesnt turn into political epitaph and/or meme then I shall be underwhelmed and demotivated.


----------



## elbows (Jun 17, 2017)

In the meantime, all fish puns appreciated.

edited to add - except sexist etc ones.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2017)

She's definitely floundering .


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2017)

No deal is better than a bad eel.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 17, 2017)

I'm sure she's praying to cod a lot at the moment


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 17, 2017)

She has no plaice in this government


----------



## mather (Jun 17, 2017)

Since the election and Grenfell, May can no longer carp on about being 'strong and stable'.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 17, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> A party shackled to a corpse, and no-one else wants to be next on the chopping block that the next five years (or substantially less) will bring.



I am no student of politics, has there ever been a more weaker/shambolic/pirara pm?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2017)

She is caught between a rock and a hard plaice.


----------



## Idris2002 (Jun 17, 2017)

mather said:


> Since the election and Grenfell, May can no longer carp on about being 'strong and stable'.


What a bass-tard.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

mather said:


> Since the election and Grenfell, May can no longer carp on about being 'strong and stable'.


Wrong and feeble
Weak and wobbly


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

extra dry said:


> I am no student of politics, has there ever been a more weaker/shambolic/pirara pm?


Not since David Cameron


----------



## extra dry (Jun 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Not since David Cameron




I see, why have so many people voted for them?


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Stupidity or selfishness.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

extra dry said:


> I see, why have so many people voted for them?


Why indeed


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

starfish said:


> Stupidity or selfishness.


And/or


----------



## extra dry (Jun 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> She is caught between a rock and a hard plaice.



And being paid handsomly for the pain.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> And/or


Im sure for some it was both.


----------



## starfish (Jun 17, 2017)

If it was neither then you voted for the wrong party or have a serious issue that should be addressed.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2017)

starfish said:


> Stupidity or selfishness.



Stupid and selfish government in the national interest of Switzerland and a few Caribbean islands.


----------



## extra dry (Jun 17, 2017)

They, the government, should be burned at the stake.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

extra dry said:


> They, the government, should be burned at the stake.


Broken on the wheel


----------



## Santino (Jun 17, 2017)

I hope something slightly unpleasant happens to them like an onion falling on their head.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 17, 2017)

extra dry said:


> I see, why have so many people voted for them?



"For a strong and stable government in the national interest". I think that was it.

I'll guess that those northern ex-Labour voters who said they'd vote Tory for the first time because we need a 'strong mandate for Brexit' might not feel that way anymore. The BBC amongst others seem to delight in finding them for us during their election coverage.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 17, 2017)

Santino said:


> I hope something slightly unpleasant happens to them like an onion falling on their head.


this onion, specifically:


----------



## Raheem (Jun 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> this onion, specifically:
> View attachment 109577



Wow, that's the smallest man I've ever seen.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 17, 2017)

elbows said:


> In the meantime, all fish puns appreciated.
> 
> edited to add - except sexist etc ones.



She must be feeling well battered at the mo.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 17, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> this onion, specifically:
> View attachment 109577


Looks very proud, like him and the onion are going to have a _very_ good night together.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 17, 2017)

Not autism.... but maybe In that direction perhaps


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

Santino said:


> I hope something slightly unpleasant happens to them like an onion falling on their head.


A spot of mild indigestion in the night perhaps


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 17, 2017)

hash tag said:


> She must be feeling well battered at the mo.


And she's had her chips


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 17, 2017)

Dr. Furface said:


> And she's had her chips


She looked at them anyway


----------



## J Ed (Jun 17, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Not autism.... but maybe In that direction perhaps



Why? Autism in politics seems to have become a synonym for 'politician I don't like', it's been applied to Putin, Brown and May without any actual reason beyond that. People with ASD can be really caring, decent people and no doubt very many people with ASD in this country in May's position would have done a better job.


----------



## iona (Jun 17, 2017)

Tankus said:


> Not autism.... but maybe In that direction perhaps



You what?


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 17, 2017)

You might not believe this but according to sources she is perfectly pleasant and normal outside of politics. I am sure Gordon Brown could also host a dinner party without flying into a dark rage at his guests.


----------



## Tankus (Jun 17, 2017)

...I have an empathy deficit myself ...just see the same thing ...is all


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 17, 2017)

I have occasionally wondered this myself; but honestly it's not much that self-preservation, huge pressure and an inability to think on her feet couldn't explain.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> this onion, specifically:
> View attachment 109577


(Sorry)

That's a shallot.

(Again, sorry)


----------



## Wilf (Jun 18, 2017)

Strangely enough, whilst she was no doubt uncomfortable in the Newsnight/Emily Maitliss interview, I'll bet she _thought_ she performed well.  As in, no stutters, deflected everything and made it like she was talking to a small child. Really don't remember a single word that she said as Home Sec, but that style is something you can get away with there (except for when questions about allowing terrorists to go over to Syria and then come back to Manchester). Did a reasonable job of _looking_ strong and stable, the very qualities the tory party thought they'd got in the new PM. The parallel with Gordon Brown is good. He has the right personality for a chancellor, but when it was obvious he was losing it as PM he had to embark on those hideous attempts at smiling.


----------



## albionism (Jun 18, 2017)

She's certainly dropped off her perch.


----------



## albionism (Jun 18, 2017)

She'll have to call another snapper election.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2017)

The Tench'ion is rising in the tory camps.


----------



## Calamity1971 (Jun 18, 2017)

albionism said:


> She's certainly dropped off her perch.


The DM would dismiss that as a load of old pollocks


----------



## Whagwan (Jun 18, 2017)

Bet she's already thinking about whiting her memoirs.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2017)

She's clearly got no sole.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2017)

She is all washed up and floundering


----------



## Pac man (Jun 18, 2017)

Stick her head on a pike, the old trout.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 18, 2017)

She's fin ished.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 18, 2017)

This is a nation in crisis, it's time to forget about the puns and take things seariously


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2017)

Do with think she has had her chips. Has she jumped out of the frying pan or is she all at sea


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2017)

Swell puns guys, just swell.


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2017)

Is she feeling pickled like a herring or stitched up like a kipper?


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2017)

bi0boy said:


> You might not believe this but according to sources she is perfectly pleasant and normal outside of politics. I am sure Gordon Brown could also host a dinner party without flying into a dark rage at his guests.



That's not what my sources say.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2017)

Theresa May told she has 10 days to save her leadership


----------



## tim (Jun 18, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Theresa May told she has 10 days to save her leadership



Easy for the newspapers, they can recycle old headlines swapping the name Corbyn for May and vice-versa.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2017)

I don't want to get too excited


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 18, 2017)

It probably is just shit-stirring on the part of the journos, but May really does seem to be imploding at an astonishing speed. I wouldn't be surprised if the Tories want to cut their losses ASAP before she wrecks anything else.

Not that it'll work, I think.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2017)

tim said:


> Easy for the newspapers, they can recycle old headlines swapping the name Corbyn for May and vice-versa.


I suppose you are right, she is finished one way or another though imo. It's just a question of how long she can cling on. She is of course helped though by the distinct lack of suitable successors.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Theresa May told she has 10 days to save her leadership


......headline is one back benchers opinion, who wants a hard Brexit and is firing a warning shot.

From what I gather hard Brexit is not only slipping off the table but is proving impossible to facilitate from a civil service point of view. Hard is far more expensive and work consuming than soft, and is proving near impossible to achieve within the time frame. There just aren't the resources.


seems Brexit civil war pt2 is coming.....


----------



## teqniq (Jun 18, 2017)

With any luck the tories will implode.


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2017)

teqniq said:


> With any luck the tories will implode.



They're certainly in a tuna trouble...


----------



## Libertad (Jun 18, 2017)

With her reduced majority Theresa May is finding it difficult to do more with less. #austeritybritain


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 18, 2017)

I had a dream that her resignation speech was stolen from blade runner - roys death speech on the rooftop. When I woke up I was smiling


----------



## phillm (Jun 18, 2017)

ska invita said:


> ......headline is one back benchers opinion, who wants a hard Brexit and is firing a warning shot.
> 
> From what I gather hard Brexit is not only slipping off the table but is proving impossible to facilitate from a civil service point of view. Hard is far more expensive and work consuming than soft, and is proving near impossible to achieve within the time frame. There just aren't the resources.
> 
> ...



If the tories were the ruthless party of winners that seem to think they are they should boot out May and persuade Ruth Davidson to run. It would no doubt be an effective reboot - play to the softer 'all inclusive party' , allow clear blue water from the past and a softer rollback Brexit and I'm sure she would be an effective foil to the 'coming Corbyn landlside. So I hope that doesn't happen.


----------



## Orang Utan (Jun 18, 2017)

steveo87 said:


> (Sorry)
> 
> That's a shallot.
> 
> (Again, sorry)


a shallot is a type of onion


----------



## Voley (Jun 18, 2017)

This is a perfect moment in U75's illustrious history. 

A thread about the imminent resignation of the Prime Minister has become a discussion of what constitutes an onion.


----------



## phillm (Jun 18, 2017)

ska invita said:


> ......headline is one back benchers opinion, who wants a hard Brexit and is firing a warning shot.
> 
> From what I gather hard Brexit is not only slipping off the table but is proving impossible to facilitate from a civil service point of view. Hard is far more expensive and work consuming than soft, and is proving near impossible to achieve within the time frame. There just aren't the resources.
> 
> ...




Would be easier to have a headline *May Totally Fucked *

tl;dr


----------



## JTG (Jun 18, 2017)

Voley said:


> This is a perfect moment in U75's illustrious history.
> 
> A thread about the imminent resignation of the Prime Minister has become a discussion of what constitutes an onion.


No reason to cry over it mind


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 18, 2017)

things in the may household are probably getting salty by now


----------



## Libertad (Jun 18, 2017)

Voley said:


> This is a perfect moment in U75's illustrious history.
> 
> A thread about the imminent resignation of the Prime Minister has become a discussion of what constitutes an onion.



You rap-scallion.


----------



## Voley (Jun 18, 2017)

Libertad said:


> You rap-scallion.


I had to google that.


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2017)

teqniq said:


> With any luck the tories will implode.


there will be blood
it also means a likely return of that not funny comedy duo Nigel and Aaron .


phillm said:


> If the tories were the ruthless party of winners that seem to think they are they should boot out May and persuade Ruth Davidson to run. It would no doubt be an effective reboot - play to the softer 'all inclusive party' , allow clear blue water from the past and a softer rollback Brexit and I'm sure she would be an effective foil to the 'coming Corbyn landlside. So I hope that doesn't happen.


the Tories are usually good at rallying in times of trouble, but i reckon they're too rabid and reactionary to do that behind Ruth d. It wasn't that long ago that Leadsom was a serious contender! 

someone I was talking to suggested a youngish ex military mp they've got coming through...ive forgotten his name. military discipline might be the only thing that could save them. I don't think anything can save them...they're in an impossible position of their own making. ha.


----------



## andysays (Jun 18, 2017)

Libertad said:


> You rap-scallion.



All I um saying is can we treat this issue with the seriousness it so clearly deserves


----------



## Libertad (Jun 18, 2017)

andysays said:


> All I um saying is can we treat this issue with the seriousness it so clearly deserves



iswydt


----------



## JTG (Jun 18, 2017)

ska invita said:


> someone I was talking to suggested a youngish ex military mp they've got coming through...ive forgotten his name. military discipline might be the only thing that could save them. I don't think anything can save them...they're in an impossible position of their own making. ha.


Well that certainly worked when IDS was leader


----------



## ska invita (Jun 18, 2017)

JTG said:


> Well that certainly worked when IDS was leader


maybe this situation calls for a gentle cough and some crocodile tears...


----------



## strung out (Jun 18, 2017)

phillm said:


> If the tories were the ruthless party of winners that seem to think they are they should boot out May and persuade Ruth Davidson to run. It would no doubt be an effective reboot - play to the softer 'all inclusive party' , allow clear blue water from the past and a softer rollback Brexit and I'm sure she would be an effective foil to the 'coming Corbyn landlside. So I hope that doesn't happen.


Ruth Davidson isn't an MP so unless you get someone in a safe Tory seat to either die or resign, triggering a by-election and then fast tracking her straight to Tory leadership, then she's got no chance.


----------



## tim (Jun 18, 2017)

JTG said:


> Well that certainly worked when IDS was leader



Rory  Stewart might be the military type in question. He's an old Etonian Arabist MP. Radio 4 broadcast a play "Occupational Hazard", based on his memoir about his spell fucking up Iraq as a latter day colonial administrator. The play was full of clichéd caricatures, and dodgy Arab, Scots and posh accents . 

He really couldn't do worse as Tory leader than he did in Iraq, as history repeats itself as  comedy rather than as tragedy.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2017)

Unlike most of the other ex-mili types in the PCP, Stewart is not at all dim, and all the more dangerous for it.
I wonder if they were thinking of the Ellwood (Green Jackets) who attempted to save the murdered Westminster cop? Surely not Mercer or Tugendhat who are both thick.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 18, 2017)

I have thought Graham Brady a likley future leader, his chairmanship of the 1922 committee stands him in good stead with the members.
He also enjoys a good rapport with the media.


----------



## bi0boy (Jun 18, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> I have thought Graham Brady a likley future leader, his chairmanship of the 1922 committee stands him in good stead with the members.
> He also enjoys a good rapport with the media.



I am pretty sure that office precludes becoming party leader, a bit like how the Speaker won't ever be PM even when they stop Speaking.

Anyway he sounds far too affably well-spoken for the top job.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 18, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> a shallot is a type of onion


Yeah I was tired, in my head it was wittier than it actually was.


----------



## Wolveryeti (Jun 18, 2017)

strung out said:


> Ruth Davidson isn't an MP so unless you get someone in a safe Tory seat to either die or resign, triggering a by-election and then fast tracking her straight to Tory leadership, then she's got no chance.


Where is it written that leadership candidates must be HOC MPs? She could certainly sit in the Commons if she was awarded life peership and given a cabinet position (Peter Mandelson is the the precedent for this).


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 18, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> Where is it written that leadership candidates must be HOC MPs? She could certainly sit in the Commons if she was awarded life peership and given a cabinet position (Peter Mandelson is the the precedent for this).



I think it would publicly smack of desperation on their part; not to mention that the last time a PM came from the peers was way back in the 60s with Douglas-Home. For all of Davidson's supposed down-to-earth characteristics, I don't think it would play well with the public... where is the accountability via the constituency link?


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2017)

I am constantly reminded that if may goes, it's only a change of leader, not government. The Tory that replaces her is still a Tory. However much you polish a turd, it is still a turd.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 18, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am constantly reminded that if may goes, it's only a change of leader, not government. The Tory that replaces her is still a Tory. However much you polish a turd, it is still a turd.


Yes.
It's in the LP's electoral interest for her to retain her office.


----------



## chilango (Jun 18, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> I don't want to get too excited



I've said it before, I'll say it again.

I don't want May to go yet.

She is causing proper damage to theTories by clinging on right now.

I only want her to go when that runs out of steam and if it means a new GE.

Anything else is letting them off the hook.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Jun 18, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> She's fin ished.


She's certainly in the Jaws of a crisis


----------



## hash tag (Jun 18, 2017)

SHARK ALERT


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2017)

strung out said:


> Ruth Davidson isn't an MP so unless you get someone in a safe Tory seat to either die or resign, triggering a by-election and then fast tracking her straight to Tory leadership, then she's got no chance.



I can't imagine she'd want it just at the moment, either. You'd have to be an absolute twat to want to step into the Tory leadership fray right now.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jun 18, 2017)




----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am constantly reminded that if may goes, it's only a change of leader, not government. The Tory that replaces her is still a Tory. However much you polish a turd, it is still a turd.



I think many of the people calling for her to go have a hazy idea it could hasten a Labour govt, but without a full no confidence vote to trigger another GE I don't think that can happen now.

If anything, the path to a no confidence vote is more likely if May stays where she is than if someone else swoops in (unless perhaps that person was BoJo).

Word on the ground is most people expect her to stay for the two years of Brexit. I hope Labour are able to retain the current enthusiasm in that time.


----------



## Vintage Paw (Jun 18, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Exactly.


----------



## Corax (Jun 18, 2017)

Wolveryeti said:


> Where is it written that leadership candidates must be HOC MPs? She could certainly sit in the Commons if she was awarded life peership and given a cabinet position (Peter Mandelson is the the precedent for this).


It's not, it's just convention that the PM is (there have been exceptions), thus party leaders.  But conventions can be broken, even exceptionally strong constitutional ones - eg when Irvine was given a cabinet job.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jun 19, 2017)

very good discussion on the current crisis


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 19, 2017)

why would may _want_ to stay on? thats what i cant work out.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 19, 2017)

Vintage Paw said:


> I think many of the people calling for her to go have a hazy idea it could hasten a Labour govt, but without a full no confidence vote to trigger another GE I don't think that can happen now.
> 
> If anything, the path to a no confidence vote is more likely if May stays where she is than if someone else swoops in (unless perhaps that person was BoJo).
> 
> Word on the ground is most people expect her to stay for the two years of Brexit. I hope Labour are able to retain the current enthusiasm in that time.


Exactly.

May won't resign because they won't let her.

They must be hoping that Labour will run out of steam.

We must not let that happen.


----------



## pennimania (Jun 19, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> why would may _want_ to stay on? thats what i cant work out.


I doubt she does, see my previous reply.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jun 19, 2017)

She's probably been told to, she broke it, she has to fix it.

Not doing too well with that fix imo.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 19, 2017)

how can they stop her from resigning? cameron fucked off straight away cos he couldn't be arsed with the brexit fallout - why doesn't may? I still think she will do one as soon as the queens speech been passed.


----------



## Raheem (Jun 19, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> how can they stop her from resigning? cameron fucked off straight away cos he couldn't be arsed with the brexit fallout - why doesn't may? I still think she will do one as soon as the queens speech been passed.



It can't get any worse for her, can it? I think she'll stay on in the forlorn hope that it might get better. "Did nothing at all and still managed to fuck that up" isn't a great epitaph.


----------



## BigTom (Jun 19, 2017)

pennimania said:


> Exactly.
> 
> May won't resign because they won't let her.
> 
> ...



The only other thing o can think is that no-one in the Tory party wants to lead a minority govt in what would likely be pretty shit Brexit negotiations or to go straight to another election they'll lose. So they are making her stay so she can take all the blame and give them a chance in 2022. Seems a bit long term planning for power crazed ego maniacs but you never know.


----------



## phillm (Jun 19, 2017)

hash tag said:


> I am constantly reminded that if may goes, it's only a change of leader, not government. The Tory that replaces her is still a Tory. However much you polish a turd, it is still a turd.


Yeah , and maybe get a polling 'bounce' and a stay of execution. Torygraph is shilling Davis today.


----------



## phillm (Jun 19, 2017)

brogdale said:


> Yes.
> It's in the LP's electoral interest for her to retain her office.



May is the new Corbyn - what a difference a May dakes ! (with aplogies to Stanley Unwin).


----------



## brogdale (Jun 19, 2017)

phillm said:


> May is the new Corbyn - what a difference a May dakes ! (with aplogies to Stanley Unwin).


That's 'Professor' Stanley Unwin to you.


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2017)

isn't she meant to be going for the brexit talks today?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 19, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> isn't she meant to be going for the brexit talks today?


no, david davis going apparently


----------



## teqniq (Jun 19, 2017)




----------



## frogwoman (Jun 19, 2017)

> As Theresa May left the Finsbury Park mosque she was heckled by a man standing among the media scrum who shouted: “Mrs May - how can you be so quick
> today?”
> 
> He added: “Mrs May, have you had a faster taxi?” in reference to her perceived slowness to meet the victims of the Grenfell Tower fire last week.
> ...


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jun 19, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> no, david davis going apparently



Shouldn't he be accompanied by an adult?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jun 19, 2017)

Saw a graffito today on a building next to the Bristol-Bath cycle path in Easton, down where Whitehall road becomes Russell Town Ave and turns towards Church Road. I didn't have my phone so couldn't snap it, maybe I'll go back later.

It reads ''Finish May in June'' 

Aww, I really have to go and photo it. Tomorrow maybe


----------



## killer b (Jun 19, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Shouldn't he be accompanied by an adult?


don't worry, he's got backup.


----------



## editor (Jun 19, 2017)

64,000 now attending her leaving drinks.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jun 20, 2017)

Oh dear...

Queen's Speech in chaos as Theresa May's DUP talks falter


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 21, 2017)

saw a news item

"government collapses as ruling party MPs oust prime minister"



oh bugger.

it's romania's government


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 21, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> saw a news item
> 
> "government collapses as ruling party MPs oust prime minister"
> 
> ...



Romania has precedent for this sort of thing... wonder if this'll be May in a year's time?


----------



## RD2003 (Jun 21, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> Romania has precedent for this sort of thing... wonder if this'll be May in a year's time?



Romania would be a fine example to follow. The Ceausescus shot like animals, without a fair trial, by a small self-appointed group of those implicated in their crimes.

At least poorer Romanians, nearly 30 years on, have the wonderful option of travelling to countries where everybody thinks they're pickpockets.


----------



## Ptolemy (Jun 21, 2017)

RD2003 said:


> Romania would be a fine example to follow. The Ceausescus shot like animals, without a fair trial, by a small self-appointed group of those implicated in their crimes.



Minus the shooting, that's pretty much SOP for the Tories in changing their leaders...


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 22, 2017)

phillm said:


> If the tories were the ruthless party of winners that seem to think they are they should boot out May and persuade Ruth Davidson to run. It would no doubt be an effective reboot - play to the softer 'all inclusive party' , allow clear blue water from the past and a softer rollback Brexit and I'm sure she would be an effective foil to the 'coming Corbyn landlside. So I hope that doesn't happen.


I think a lesbian leader in a gay marriage might just represent a major problem for the Tories' new found friends with the sashes! 
Oh fuck it, it would be worth it for the comedy value of that alone


----------



## Wilf (Jun 22, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I think a lesbian leader in a gay marriage might just represent a major problem for the Tories' new found friends with the sashes!
> Oh fuck it, it would be worth it for the comedy value of that alone


*'SAVE ULSTER FROM SAPPHISM!'*


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> Romania has precedent for this sort of thing... wonder if this'll be May in a year's time?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 22, 2017)

Just received an email regarding this.
Tories Out national demonstration

Any urbs attending?


----------



## chilango (Jun 22, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


>




 I'd not seen that one before...


----------



## killer b (Jun 22, 2017)

Sprocket. said:


> Just received an email regarding this.
> Tories Out national demonstration
> 
> Any urbs attending?


probably.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Jun 23, 2017)

Wilf said:


> *'SAVE ULSTER FROM SAPPHISM!'*



"NO SURRENDER to rug-munching Tories!!!"


----------



## Wilf (Jun 23, 2017)

Osborne making it his personal mission to get her out:
Brexit: May 'blocked unilateral offer for EU citizens' rights' last June
Beware an Old Etonian twat scorned.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 23, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Osborne making it his personal mission to get her out:
> Brexit: May 'blocked unilateral offer for EU citizens' rights' last June
> Beware an Old Etonian twat scorned.


hell hath no fury like a toff scorned.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 26, 2017)

Parliament may close for three months to stop plotting against Theresa May


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jun 26, 2017)

12 fuckin weeks? Cunts


----------



## Wilf (Jun 26, 2017)

Mr.Bishie said:


> 12 fuckin weeks? Cunts


Why, what's up? It's not as if there's anything needs sorting.


----------



## Poi E (Jun 26, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> I think a lesbian leader in a gay marriage might just represent a major problem for the Tories' new found friends with the sashes!
> Oh fuck it, it would be worth it for the comedy value of that alone



Still recognisable as a militarist Unionist cunt, so completely acceptable


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Still recognisable as a militarist Unionist cunt, so completely acceptable


And they've made her a colonel? I notice she has the most obvious tank in all of christendom - she must be seen as expendable being as they're not allowing her to take advantage of the tank's armour by being inside it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 26, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Parliament may close for three months to stop plotting against Theresa May


Since the invention of the telephone, let alone the penny post, MPs have been able to plot from afar. But don't let tm know this.


----------



## moochedit (Jun 26, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Parliament may close for three months to stop plotting against Theresa May



how is that going to help? 

WhatsApp: the go-to messaging tool for parliamentary plotting


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 26, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Parliament may close for three months to stop plotting against Theresa May


That is an outrageous abuse of procedures.


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2017)

I can't tell if this is real.


----------



## mrs quoad (Jun 27, 2017)

killer b said:


> I can't tell if this is real.


What a heritage (!)

Both Marffley-Mantuanas AND Vanden-Bempde-Johnstones just two generations ago! And a Brudenell-Bruce a mere snippet beforehand. 

It reads like an Evelyn Waugh, ffs 

(From wiki. I note he was president of the Oxford union some 25yrs after JRM's dad, but can find no other immediate connection. Nearby stately homes?! Same school?! Haven't gone that far.

Grantley was a foundational kipper, though. Something I wasn't aware of.)


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 27, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Still recognisable as a militarist Unionist cunt, so completely acceptable


This is becoming predictable Tory tank waving, here is Oberst Thatcher.
Though wearing the colour schemes in a more traditional, conservative manner.


Notice that she is in command though, not on the sidelines.


----------



## Wilf (Jun 27, 2017)

> A senior MP at the meeting of the party’s 1922 committee described the prime minister as “contrite and genuine but not on her knees” as she repeatedly apologised for the election result that cost her party its majority. “There was was none of the Maybot,” added the MP, arguing that the Tory leader’s response had taken away the sense of a leadership battle....
> “*She was very concerned about people who have lost their seats, the party is going to help them, some of them are in dire financial situations*. She did say sorry, several times. She apologised for colleagues losing their seat, for making the call about the early election.”


 Wonder if May had provided this financial help for the Tories who lost their seats yet?  I'm sure the Grenfell residents and all the others moved out of their accommodation would love to know.  Losing MPs already get up to £88,000 for 'resettlement' and 'winding up their office' and, I think, separate redundancy payments. God bless 'em.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 27, 2017)

It'd also be nice is she could be genuine and show a bit of contrition generally, not just the one's who have their boots on her throat.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 27, 2017)

Teaboy said:


> It'd also be nice is she could be genuine and show a bit of contrition generally, not just the one's who have their boots on her throat.


*pursed lips, dismissive shake of head*


----------



## David Clapson (Jun 27, 2017)

So who's our best hope as May's replacement? 

By 'best hope' I mean someone who the 1922 committee pick as 'electable', and gets the job, but is then exposed as a psycho cockwomble-cum-dungbeetle and derided by the whole nation, producing a much greater appetite for socialism and a majority for Corbyn by Christmas. Boris or Leadsom or Gove would fit the bill but I fear the Tories are not deluded enough to pick them. Maybe Davis or Hammond? How can we fuck them up once they are The Leader?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> So who's our best hope as May's replacement?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jun 27, 2017)

David Clapson said:


> So who's our best hope as May's replacement?
> 
> By 'best hope' I mean someone who the 1922 committee pick as 'electable', and gets the job, but is then exposed as a psycho cockwomble-cum-dungbeetle and derided by the whole nation, producing a much greater appetite for socialism and a majority for Corbyn by Christmas. Boris or Leadsom or Gove would fit the bill but I fear the Tories are not deluded enough to pick them. Maybe Davis or Hammond? How can we fuck them up once they are The Leader?



I think the only credible one who would not do even worse with voters than may is probably Amber Rudd. But her seat only has a tiny majority - so that might put her out of the equation. Also its the tory faithful who pick the leader after its been whittled down to two - and i figure they would go for the most brexity candidate (they hilariously chose ian duncan smith over ken clarke in 2001). 
I cant believe that  Rees Mogg is being talked about as a contender - hes like some heavy handed satire version of the most ridiculous and objectionable tory tosser imaginable - but he actually is a real person.


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2017)

Oh God, please let it be Rees-Mogg. 
He's such a living, breathing parody of an upper class twit, he makes Cameron look like Dennis Skinner, in comparison


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 27, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> Oh God, please let it be Rees-Mogg.
> He's such a living, breathing parody of an upper class twit, he makes Cameron look like Dennis Skinner, in comparison



i must find some pollsters to tell that i'd be more likely to vote tory if rees-moggy was leader


----------



## Streathamite (Jun 27, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> i must find some pollsters to tell that i'd be more likely to vote tory if rees-moggy was leader


Do it dammit!


----------



## killer b (Jun 27, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> I cant believe that  Rees Mogg is being talked about as a contender - hes like some heavy handed satire version of the most ridiculous and objectionable tory tosser imaginable - but he actually is a real person.


I don't think he is really - the letter above is just some nutcase writing into the Telegraph. There's a comedy petition some sarcastic leftwingers have been pushing too (dunno if that's the kind of fate I'd like to tempt myself, after the whole tories for corbyn thing...) - but beyond headbangers and pisstakers he's not in serious contention.


----------



## steveo87 (Jun 27, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Still recognisable as a militarist Unionist cunt, so completely acceptable


Commonly called 'Do a Cher'


----------



## billy_bob (Jun 28, 2017)

steveo87 said:


> Commonly called 'Do a Cher'



I think it's May who's singing 'If I Could Turn Back Time' to herself atm...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2017)

billy_bob said:


> I think it's May who's singing 'If I Could Turn Back Time' to herself atm...


yesterday


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 28, 2017)

killer b said:


> I can't tell if this is real.


i hope you've sent it into private eye as a good example of arslikhan


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 28, 2017)

tories in full roar on PMQ's today trying to drown out everything except themselves. Bercow (the smug cunt) was intervening a lot. I don't know if this represents an abnormal amount of rowdiness cos I don't watch PMQ's very often but they seemed particularly agitated to me. May was falling on the tried and tested beats 'we won the election' and 'labour government in charge when greenfel cladding done' 

such a shitshow all round. I remember some clip of PMQ's going viral on american social media and lots of lols and 'wow british politics sure is lively!' from over there. Its not amusing to me. Arrogance writ large.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Jun 30, 2017)

This particular new Tory MP caught my eye at PMQs. Leo Doherty. First opportunity to ask a question and proves what a brown nosing shit muncher he appears to be.


Ex-Army (as if it weren't obvious enough) MP for Aldershot. He's written a book too: "Desert Of Death: A Soldier's Journey from Iraq to Afghanistan." The sole review gives it 1 star and reads:


> This is to war writing what James Blunt is to thrash metal. Not that I particularly like thrash metal, but the parallel in blandness is the only way I can convey my frustration with this hypocrite. If you want to read interesting accounts of whats happening in Iraq and Afghanistan then read "3 PARA" and "Sniper One". But don't waste your pennies on this tosh. The guy should be ashamed of himself, he clearly should of dropped out and gone travelling, soldiering clearly wasn't his thing. How the hell he passed "P Coy" is a minor miracle in its own right!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 30, 2017)

I was gonna start of thread documenting the public appearances of Katrina May since the election but realised that it is virtually impossible to find any evidence that she actually leaves #10 of the HoP and enters meatspace. Does she really exist I have to ask.....


----------



## DotCommunist (Jun 30, 2017)

they brought 'pac back as a hologram #jusayin


----------



## frogwoman (Jun 30, 2017)

I'd love it if Michael Gove became leader.


----------



## killer b (Jun 30, 2017)

you wouldn't.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 1, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> I'd love it if Michael Gove became leader.


It'd properly bugger up Dead Ringers' Gove-phones-leaders-to-ingratiatingly-tell-tales running gag


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2017)

frogwoman said:


> I'd love it if Michael Gove became leader.


You'd like it but not a lot


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2017)

existentialist said:


> It'd properly bugger up Dead Ringers' Gove-phones-leaders-to-ingratiatingly-tell-tales running gag


Standing 5'4" in his platform shoes Gove finds it hard to tell tall tales


----------



## newbie (Jul 1, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was gonna start of thread documenting the public appearances of Katrina May since the election but realised that it is virtually impossible to find any evidence that she actually leaves #10 of the HoP and enters meatspace. Does she really exist I have to ask.....


Corbyn spent time out and about in the crowd at Glastonbury.  It's impossible to imagine almost any major public gathering in the annual calendar where May could do that without being subject to a torrent of abuse and derision.

Meanwhile Wimbledon warns supporters against political chants and slogans amid fears of outbreak of Corbynism


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 1, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I was gonna start of thread documenting the public appearances of Katrina May since the election but realised that it is virtually impossible to find any evidence that she actually leaves #10 of the HoP and enters meatspace. Does she really exist I have to ask.....


Her innsmouth look now so pronounced she can no longer appear in publick


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 7, 2017)

Opinion | Britain Isn't Greece, Prime Minister

even Bloomberg is calling her Mayship out on her destructive austerity voyage of doom - a joint communique from "the editors" at Bloomberg.

She is holed below the waterline and that boiling reef is drawing closer.. does she change tack or plough into the storm with steely eyed determination, whilst her crew escape in the lifeboats?


----------



## Poi E (Jul 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> She is holed below the waterline and that boiling reef is drawing closer.. does she change tack or plough into the storm with steely eyed determination, whilst her crew escape in the lifeboats?



Engines full steam ahead.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 8, 2017)

the tide is against her and draws her ever closer to the rocks of true corbynism.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 8, 2017)

is she still here? i still think she's gonner bail as soon as shes done the necessary end of term housekeeping (queens speech, G20, dirty deal with DUP/UDA).


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 8, 2017)

Captaim MayAhab is still at the wheel heading towards the white whale and oblivion


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 9, 2017)

According to Sky News, Andrew Mitchell is sharpening knives and calling for May to go, perhaps on behalf of his good friend David Davis.

Ex-Tory chief whip plays down PM 'dead in water' remarks

What a sterling character to have in your corner.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 9, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> According to Sky News, Andrew Mitchell is sharpening knives and calling for May to go, perhaps on behalf of his good friend David Davis.
> 
> Ex-Tory chief whip plays down PM 'dead in water' remarks
> 
> What a sterling character to have in your corner.


they know the game. You're only as good as your last election showing and if there is blood in the water...

I think the will leave off till brexit gets underway despite murmerings


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2017)

shameless puff piece promoting David Davies as a replacement for May.

David Davis: ready to take on the top job? | Observer profile

co-ordinated with andrew mitchell (who supports Davies) calling for May to go this summer. 

looks like all the potential candidates will be on manoeuvres .


----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2017)

Do they let her sink or swim? Risky risky. Could easily be a poisoned chalice but if they refuse they could be accused of wrecking Brexit. Theresa May to invite Labour to help create policy amid Tory plot to oust her


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Do they let her sink or swim? Risky risky. Could easily be a poisoned chalice but if they refuse they could be accused of wrecking Brexit. Theresa May to invite Labour to help create policy amid Tory plot to oust her



They have to call this out for what it is, a weak and incompetent leader playing silly buggers to hold on to power.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2017)

flailing and desperate change of course from an enfeebled paper tiger of a so called leader. Nasty mendacious fucker should be hung out to dry in the most Machiavellian and humiliating way possible


----------



## gawkrodger (Jul 10, 2017)

That's a bonkers move by May! It's like she has mentally quit


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2017)

Corbyn will surely call this what it is. Presumably it isn't Corbyn she's appealing to though - rather the MPs on the Labour right who demanded cross party input on Brexit etc after the election.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 10, 2017)

Yeah upon reflection definitely let her sink. Any possible accusations of wrecking Bexit are likely to come from the right wing press anyway who would always be looking out for an opportunity to stick the knife in.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2017)

Even if Laboor decline and are attacked for being saboteurs by the cavalcade of usual suspects, its is hard to take seriously being accused of fucking up a plan that doesn't exist in the first place


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2017)

Presumably an attempt to call Labour's bluff, as Corbyn has been laying on the 'we're standing by, ready to help' sarcasm quite thick in recent speeches. I can't see it working out any worse for him than for May, however it turns out, at this stage.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2017)

He hasn't been offering to help has he? He's been offering to take over.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Yeah upon reflection definitely let her sink. Any possible accusations of wrecking Bexit are likely to come from the right wing press anyway who would always be looking out for an opportunity to stick the knife in.


She was fucked from the beginning, though she has done a fine job of digging an already-deep hole even deeper.

Whatever kind of Brexit happens in the real world, it will fall short of the expectations of the swivel eyed loons, for whom nothing less than pulling up the anchors and sailing off to the middle of the Atlantic will be sufficient. The whole thing's doomed, politically at least, and it makes perfect sense to tie her to the wheel of the sinking ship and let her go down with it.


----------



## billy_bob (Jul 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> He hasn't been offering to help has he? He's been offering to take over.



Well I know, but it's been couched in the language of 'in the national interest' more than 'give me the job instead', and I can see some Tory strategists (and after all they've recently got shot of presumably the best ones they had, who were woeful) imagining there was a way to snatch that mantle and somehow maintain both power and the moral high ground.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 10, 2017)

The political mood-music seems to have shifted since the febrile atmosphere of May / June.

The relative balance of election media coverage has gone. Grenfell is headed for the long grass. We are in silly-season territory and new Brexit lies will be cooked up. We must keep our heads. This thing is far from won.

Just as before the snap-election was called, our government remains squarely in the hands of psychos, bigots, zealots and the inately corrupt.

They sense a return to business as usual.

The media atmosphere is such that they seriously think they can tout that dreadful Mogg person as a credible senior politician.
This conservative/fascist alliance is counting on 5 more years. May's rubbishness is, if anything, a distraction. Like Trump and the Republicans we should pin the failures of a leader on the whole rotten lot, lest they get away with it.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Jul 10, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> They have to call this out for what it is, a weak and incompetent leader playing silly buggers to hold on to power.



For some years the tories have been running various social democraticish ideas up the flagpole for the right wing press and fucktards like the BBC to say "look - they're on the side of the workers, Labour are screwed LOL."

Then they take the flag down for "journalists" to fall for the same stunt again a few months later.


----------



## Fez909 (Jul 10, 2017)

Plenty of sea/nautical references in this thread, and elsewhere, when referring to May. I particularly like this cartoon from The Standard (I think)



killer b said:


> I don't think he is really - the letter above is just some nutcase writing into the Telegraph. There's a comedy petition some sarcastic leftwingers have been pushing too (dunno if that's the kind of fate I'd like to tempt myself, after the whole tories for corbyn thing...) - but beyond headbangers and pisstakers he's not in serious contention.


He seems surprisingly popular with the right-wingers on Reddit, for whatever that's worth. They see him as a genuine leader in waiting.


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Do they let her sink or swim? Risky risky. Could easily be a poisoned chalice but if they refuse they could be accused of wrecking Brexit. Theresa May to invite Labour to help create policy amid Tory plot to oust her


Labour would be absolutely mad, bonkers, mental to touch that with a 10-ft bargepole. It's a trap, to dump the blame on Labour for the impending Brexit disaster


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2017)

Fez909 said:


> Plenty of sea/nautical references in this thread,



"the tories - sailing the titanic up shit creek"


----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 10, 2017)

Is there any way this could backfire at the next election if Labour are made to look like they're putting party before country? I'd like to think the electorate would see through that accusation, but then again...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2017)

At the minute, Theresa Shackleton has got her rebellious crew to Elephant island and has selected 5 trusted members of her crew to row a thousand miles to South Georgia. As Tess Shackleton pulls away from the shore, the lanbound crew watch and flick massed "V"s at their captain as her leaky boat sinks beneath the icy inhospitaible waters of the ocean. He last word were " nothing has changed...NOTHING HAS CHANGED"


----------



## Raheem (Jul 11, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> Labour would be absolutely mad, bonkers, mental to touch that with a 10-ft bargepole. It's a trap, to dump the blame on Labour for the impending Brexit disaster



Don't think it's even than sophisticated. She doesn't have the numbers to get her not-so-great repeal bill through, and she can't survive a commons defeat, so she's trying to flog parliamentary time in return for support.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 11, 2017)




----------



## Ptolemy (Jul 11, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>




I notice on FB that JC has been hyperlinking the official Conservative page in his recent posts, hence there are massive influxes of thick, angry Tories screaming "red Marxist!" and "how about costing your policies, you odious man!" into the ether.

Corbyn seems to have discovered a growing taste for trolling in recent weeks.


----------



## 8115 (Jul 11, 2017)

teqniq said:


> Do they let her sink or swim? Risky risky. Could easily be a poisoned chalice but if they refuse they could be accused of wrecking Brexit. Theresa May to invite Labour to help create policy amid Tory plot to oust her


National Spare Room database.

I fucking love knowing that Tory HQ and the government have basically been like a particularly good episode of The Thick of it ever since the election.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2017)

on tweeter - apparently this is on the cabinet office website









just what do they know?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on tweeter - apparently this is on the cabinet office website
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Note closing date in a fortnight's time. Who knows what cunt'll be prime minister by then.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


>




He's having a fucking a whale of time at the minute isn't he?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jul 12, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Note closing date in a fortnight's time. Who knows what cunt'll be prime minister by then.



is being a cunt an occupational requirement?


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is being a cunt an occupational requirement?



Who knows? Ony job in the land were you don't need to fill in an application form, nor provide references, nor proof of qualifications. And nobody's ever thought to come up with even a broad-strokes half side of A4 listing the attributes an applicant might need to demonstrate in order to be considered for the position.

If they had then point 6 (the applicant must definitely not be a robot's idea of what a lizard should be like, nor a lizard's idea of what a robot should be like) would have prevented May from even getting past the receptionist.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 12, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is being a cunt an occupational requirement?




Yes, as such all politicians are eminently qualified and I understand the process of getting there selects for maximum cuntitude.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

may supporters rally in london


----------



## Poi E (Jul 14, 2017)

Not fair. The horse is a neigh-sayer.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 14, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Not fair. The horse is a neigh-sayer.


yeh the horse is there for the dup


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 15, 2017)

Puddy_Tat said:


> on tweeter - apparently this is on the cabinet office website
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's for Corbyn!


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 18, 2017)

Ptolemy said:


> Is there any way this could backfire at the next election if Labour are made to look like they're putting party before country?


No, i don't think it can. The Tories look too desperate, and cynical. 
As such, Corbyn's drily pointing them towards his manifesto was actually quite clever


----------



## Streathamite (Jul 18, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> He's having a fucking a whale of time at the minute isn't he?


Yep! All the Labour front bench are practically wetting themselves - the Tories are in meltdown, and Heseltine and Osborne are taking turns to stick the knife in


----------



## squirrelp (Jul 18, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> No, i don't think it can. The Tories look too desperate, and cynical.
> As such, Corbyn's drily pointing them towards his manifesto was actually quite clever


It was the bullseye response, exposing the flawed move from May by giving her precisely what she asked for. Nothing else would really have worked.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Aug 7, 2017)

Placement, all about placement


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Aug 7, 2017)

All the men are wearing either blue or at best purple ties, I take them more seriously if just one of them had the gumption to show up in a sponge bob one


----------



## Artaxerxes (Aug 7, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> All the men are wearing either blue or at best purple ties, I take them more seriously if just one of them had the gumption to show up in a sponge bob one




Much like school picture day you'd be forced to take it off and wear the loaner tie.


----------



## existentialist (Aug 7, 2017)

Artaxerxes said:


> Much like school picture day you'd be forced to take it off and wear the loaner tie.


Which, in this case, is probably one previously worn by Michael Gove, with the dribble still on it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Aug 7, 2017)

existentialist said:


> Which, in this case, is probably one previously worn by Michael Gove, with the dribble still on it.


He wears the loner tie


----------



## 2hats (Aug 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Placement, all about placement


Which member of the cabinet is that on their own in the back row?


----------



## Raheem (Aug 10, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 112931
> 
> Placement, all about placement



Someone please tell me this isn't photoshopped, and that someone actually took a decision that photographing the cabinet in front of The Scream was a good idea.


----------



## bestkeptsecret (Aug 10, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Someone please tell me this isn't photoshopped, and that someone actually took a decision that photographing the cabinet in front of The Scream was a good idea.



very good - nice observation!


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2017)

She's been speaking of her love for Geoffrey Boycott on Test Match Special apparently:
May hails leadership of Geoffrey Boycott, who was axed over team revolt

I'm being hypocritical here, because I don't particularly want politicians watching their words in accordance with some sort of PR calculation. Same time... expressing your love for an apartheid supporting, partner beating racist* might not be the best move.

* The jury's _just about_ still out for me on his 'I'd have got a knighthood if I'd blacked up' comment.  Just possible it was crass gobshitery rather than pure racism. Just.


----------



## 8ball (Sep 8, 2017)

Wilf said:


> The jury's _just about_ still out for me on his 'I'd have got a knighthood if I'd blacked up' comment.  Just possible it was crass gobshitery rather than pure racism. Just.



Not wanting to attribute any emotional bias, but from the perspective of not being a sports fan, I think the jury is quite possibly well and truly in.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2017)

8ball said:


> Not wanting to attribute any emotional bias, but from the perspective of not being a sports fan, I think the jury is quite possibly well and truly in.


Well, yeah certainly, applying the 'if it walks like a duck' test, he's a racist.  He's no doubt somebody who either delights in or wouldn't think of abandoning the attitudes and phrases of decades ago. And that too probably adds up to being a racist buffoon.  The asterisk only came in because I don't know whether this is a one off or whether he has previous.  Touring South Africa in the 80s looks like a massive dollop of previous, I just don't know whether that was money grabbing racism or _ideologically inspired_ money grabbing racism.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 8, 2017)

8ball said:


> Not wanting to attribute any emotional bias, but from the perspective of not being a sports fan, I think the jury is quite possibly well and truly in.



That idiocy is nothing to do with him being a sportsman (per se), just to do with Botham being a total twat 

I'd be very surprised indeed if there weren't plenty of other sportspeople who went 'total fucking twat' just the same as we did, when that racist-arsehole-in-a-pub comment came out.


----------



## 8115 (Sep 8, 2017)

Why _isn't _Theresa May's time up?


----------



## Wilf (Sep 8, 2017)

Boycott's dominant trait is ultra-selfishness - not some kind of get the job done steely focus, _outright selfishness_.  I doubt that he genuinely thought Caribbean cricketers get honours more than English cricketers - it's that they get them more than _him_. That he used a Davidson-esque racist phrase to make that point confirms his racism.  But it also proves that, quite independently, he's a cunt.


----------



## JTG (Sep 8, 2017)

William of Walworth said:


> That idiocy is nothing to do with him being a sportsman (per se), just to do with Botham being a total twat
> 
> I'd be very surprised indeed if there weren't plenty of other sportspeople who went 'total fucking twat' just the same as we did, when that racist-arsehole-in-a-pub comment came out.


Botham?


----------



## agricola (Sep 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Boycott's dominant trait is ultra-selfishness - not some kind of get the job done steely focus, _outright selfishness_.  I doubt that he genuinely thought Caribbean cricketers get honours more than English cricketers - it's that they get them more than _him_. That he used a Davidson-esque racist phrase to make that point confirms his racism.  But it also proves that, quite independently, he's a cunt.



Indeed - this basically boils down to him thinking he was as good as any of the knighted West Indians.  I doubt anyone would agree with him.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 9, 2017)

He was as easily as good a cricketer as Ambrose, and probably in the same class as Holding. Richards was a cut above.


----------



## JTG (Sep 9, 2017)

tbh trying to maintain that Geoff Boycott was anything other than an outstanding Test cricketer is ridiculous. By all means criticise the man for what comes out of his mouth but saying he wasn't on a level with some of the West Indian cricketing knights is silly.


----------



## William of Walworth (Sep 9, 2017)

JTG said:


> Botham?



Slack/rushed mistake sorry  

That was based on my false impression when I first heard the story that it had been Botham who made the comment  ... and I should read before posting 

All my other comments till stand though.

PS I do think it's at least open to debate about whether the brilliant West Indians of that era were the better??


----------



## andysays (Sep 9, 2017)

JTG said:


> tbh trying to maintain that Geoff Boycott was anything other than an outstanding Test cricketer is ridiculous. By all means criticise the man for what comes out of his mouth but saying he wasn't on a level with some of the West Indian cricketing knights is silly.



Boycott was clearly an outstanding batsman on an individual level, but arguably not an outstanding test cricketer on a team level, both in his indvidual performances and as a leader, whether as captain or senior player he was frequently divisive rather than bringing the team together.

Comparing him to Richards, who was arguably sometimes similarly arrogant but mostly managed to channel his individual brilliance and arrogance in a way which inspired and brought together his team, shows clearly what was lacking in Boycott as an all-round test cricketer.

And that's before we get on to his obvious character flaws (which in some cases is putting it mildly).

(and why are we discussing this on this thread anyway?)


----------



## agricola (Sep 9, 2017)

JTG said:


> tbh trying to maintain that Geoff Boycott was anything other than an outstanding Test cricketer is ridiculous. By all means criticise the man for what comes out of his mouth but saying he wasn't on a level with some of the West Indian cricketing knights is silly.



He was a great player, but looking at the list of West Indian cricketers awarded a knighthood (whether ours or theirs) doesn't really suggest any candidates that Boycott was on a level with.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> He was a great player, but looking at the list of West Indian cricketers awarded a knighthood (whether ours or theirs) doesn't really suggest any candidates that Boycott was on a level with.


Yes, Boycott was a great player, but as others have said the rest of cricketing life - as captain and colleague - detracts from his overall cricketing persona.  And then just about everything else off field detracts even further.  At one level I don't give a fuck about gongs and honours, but still hope Boycott doesn't ever get one.

Edit: wiki tells me he already has an OBE. Which adds even more to the idea he should keep his moaning mouth shut.


----------



## Favelado (Sep 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yes, Boycott was a great player, but as others have said the rest of cricketing life - as captain and colleague - detracts from his overall cricketing persona.  And then just about everything else off field detracts even further.  At one level I don't give a fuck about gongs and honours, but still hope Boycott doesn't ever get one.



Yeah, just because it would upset him. You don't have to believe in honours to want him to not get one so that he dies miserable.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 9, 2017)

Favelado said:


> Yeah, just because it would upset him. You don't have to believe in honours to want him to not get one so that he dies miserable.


I have a mental image of all the knighted Windies players surrounding his deathbed, wearing their gongs. _'We've all come along to give you the award you most deserve. Pass the pillow will you Sir Viv?'_


----------



## Favelado (Sep 9, 2017)

A real LOL. Thanks Wilf.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Sep 9, 2017)

JTG said:


> tbh trying to maintain that Geoff Boycott was anything other than an outstanding Test cricketer is ridiculous. By all means criticise the man for what comes out of his mouth but saying he wasn't on a level with some of the West Indian cricketing knights is silly.



Viv Richards and Gary Sobers never got convicted for beating women though.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 9, 2017)

SpookyFrank said:


> Viv Richards and Gary Sobers never got convicted for beating women though.


Indeed + it would be out of order for him to get a Knighthood for services to cricket when he did his best to fuck the sport up by organising a rebel tour to South Africa (and even more, gave 2 fingers to the anti-apartheid movement). Should have been banned for life, along with the rest of them.  His tour was a massive issue in the 80s and all the fuckers who were giving it the 'I don't get involved in politics, I just want to play cricket' were dishonest scum.


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 9, 2017)

agricola said:


> He was a great player, but looking at the list of West Indian cricketers awarded a knighthood (whether ours or theirs) doesn't really suggest any candidates that Boycott was on a level with.


No, he's probably better than Ambrose, miles and miles ahead of Richardson and probably the equal of Hall and Roberts. Sobers and Richards are clearly better players.


----------



## Pickman's model (Sep 9, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Yes, Boycott was a great player, but as others have said the rest of cricketing life - as captain and colleague - detracts from his overall cricketing persona.  And then just about everything else off field detracts even further.  At one level I don't give a fuck about gongs and honours, but still hope Boycott doesn't ever get one.
> 
> Edit: wiki tells me he already has an OBE. Which adds even more to the idea he should keep his moaning mouth shut.


I hope he does get a knighthood to show again how shit the honours system is


----------



## maomao (Sep 9, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> No, he's probably better than Ambrose, miles and miles ahead of Richardson and probably the equal of Hall and Roberts. Sobers and Richards are clearly better players.


Why are you judging Ambrose so low? He was rated the best bowler in the world for a significant part of his career and I've still never seen a pair of bowlers as menacing as him and Walsh.


----------



## teqniq (Sep 9, 2017)

How on earth has this thread been derailed by the likes of Geoffrey Boycott? i would have been bawled out had I attempted such a thing.

*gets coat*


----------



## redsquirrel (Sep 10, 2017)

maomao said:


> Why are you judging Ambrose so low? He was rated the best bowler in the world for a significant part of his career and I've still never seen a pair of bowlers as menacing as him and Walsh.


He's a very, very good bowler but I'd place Marshall, Holding and Garner ahead of him and Walsh.


----------



## Wilf (Sep 10, 2017)

teqniq said:


> How on earth has this thread been derailed by the likes of Geoffrey Boycott? i would have been bawled out had I attempted such a thing.
> 
> *gets coat*


May's too dull to maintain our hatred at anything more than an abstract level. At the moment she's running free through a cornfield, so Boycott has to stand in.


----------



## Chilli.s (Sep 10, 2017)

She'll seem like Florence Nightingale when that Rees-Mogg is in.


----------



## A380 (Oct 4, 2017)

Given her P45 at conference today!

A prankster just ran into Theresa May's speech and handed her a P45


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

the whole speech was awful. In content, delivery and coughing. Maybe there was a bong under the pulpit


----------



## moonsi til (Oct 4, 2017)

I watched the Lee Nelson video & struggled to understand what the applause was for? Applauding someone being man handled by security or that he did what everyone else wants to do?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Normally, the word 'prankster' makes me shudder. But 'Boris made me do it' was a good line.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Well, that has cheered me up no end. I may go and have a lunchtime heart starter to celebrate


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 4, 2017)

After the years of Blair's take sincerity (not to mention War Crimes), weird shadowy 'political strategists, and Gordon Brown's creepy smile, I'm find all the really rather joyous.


----------



## Orang Utan (Oct 4, 2017)

Best summed up by this clip:


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Quite amusing really, because this speech was supposed to be the policy announcements that hit back in the areas Labour has gained ground. Couldn't have gone worse.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

lots of 'young people'ing as is normal, slipped in something about building a new tech college in every city.

lexiters got a mention- _hard left isolationists _apparently


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Orang Utan said:


> Best summed up by this clip:


----------



## Mation (Oct 4, 2017)

Chilli.s said:


> She'll seem like Florence Nightingale when that Rees-Mogg is in.


I think you mean Lorence Nightingal.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

yeh right

you are theresa may and i claim my £5


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

Man Of The Hour. 

"Boris made me do it! He's left me in the lurch" 

The man who ruined Theresa May's landmark speech has been arrested


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 4, 2017)

Strong And Strepsils. (not mine - but thought id share)


----------



## Wookey (Oct 4, 2017)

God that prankster made me laugh, I knew it was him as soon as his arm slowly reached up to the lecturn and into shot - got to be the funniest one yet.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

"It shows she’s human,” Leader of the House of Commons Andrea Leadsom said


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

"Jack Gilmore, 22, said as the audience streamed out of the hall, “Kudos to her for battling through it.”


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

"Chief Secretary to the Treasury Liz Truss said the prime minister had “showed her resilience.”


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Did these people see the same chucklevision episode that I did ?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 4, 2017)

A380 said:


> Given her P45 at conference today!
> 
> A prankster just ran into Theresa May's speech and handed her a P45


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 4, 2017)

She could barely speak, her voice was terrible. Anyone but her and I'd have felt sympathy.


----------



## not a trot (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> "Chief Secretary to the Treasury Liz Truss said the prime minister had “showed her resilience.”



Glad she didn't show a lot of snot as I do when I have a cold.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

not a trot said:


> Glad she didn't show a lot of snot as I do when I have a cold.


Bubble snot is quite the leveller.


----------



## fishfinger (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> "It shows she’s human,” Leader of the House of Commons Andrea Leadsom said


It clearly shows that she's a robot:


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 4, 2017)

wrong thread


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 4, 2017)

Her Ceausescu Moment? 







Seriously - I dont see how she can go on. When half the country is covering its eyes and the other half is rolling on the floor laughing - its probably time to leave the stage. 
The P-45 "from boris" gag is extra devastating because he stormed the conference yesterday - and I think it's what brought on her coughing fit - a kind of stress reaction.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

Did he 'storm' the conference? I've not listened to his speech but the reports I've read suggest it was pretty ordinary.


----------



## killer b (Oct 4, 2017)

Nobody stormed anything at this conference, trust.


----------



## agricola (Oct 4, 2017)

killer b said:


> Did he 'storm' the conference? I've not listened to his speech but the reports I've read suggest it was pretty ordinary.



Fully accredited and with a pass, apparently.


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

I think he's a shit comedian but he's been responsible for a couple of iconic images now.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

From: Conservative Conference Security

Dear Mr P Rankster, we have checked your details and enclose your Access All Areas pass.  We have sent your colleague, Mr FR Extinguisher, his credentials directly and hope his friend Mr S.O.R Throatbug can also make the trip.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 117082


My favourite kahlo quote is 'i drank to drown my sorrows but the bloody things have learned to swim'


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 117082


Theresa May's career as an entryist went fine till she wore the wrong bracelet at tory conference


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

The whole thing is a situationist prank.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> The whole thing is a situationist prank.


We are ruled by Trotskyists.  Hang on, that's bad!


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Theresa May's career as an entryist went fine till she wore the wrong bracelet at tory conference


Same thing happened when I tried to storm the Libdems conference, wearing my David Owen pendant.  I was _almost_ jostled.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 4, 2017)

killer b said:


> Did he 'storm' the conference? I've not listened to his speech but the reports I've read suggest it was pretty ordinary.



Didn't see it - but my understanding was that he wowed the faithful.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Theresa May's career as an entryist went fine till she wore the wrong bracelet at tory conference


 
It was meant as a secret signal to fellow travellers but now "Red Tess" may be forced to take her own life in the traditional Trotsky style to avoid arrest and incarceration


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 117082


Assuming that's not some sort of photoshop, it's a pretty astonishing thing to weare.  Would be like Corbyn doing a speech appointing Albert Speer as his new architecture adviser.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

Its real

ucking hell


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> It was meant as a secret signal to fellow travellers but now "Red Tess" may be forced to take her own life in the traditional Trotsky style to avoid arrest and incarceration


Biography, working title: _The Cornfield and the Icepick_.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

from the express


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Daily Mail: _'Did This Mind Control Bracelet Transmit Commie Ideas From Red Ed's Dead Dad?_'


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> "It shows she’s human,” Leader of the House of Commons Andrea Leadsom said



Giving 2 shits about disabled people driven to suicide by austerity would show she's human.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> View attachment 117082


i just watched the frida film with selma hayek in. very good indeed. but lots of boozin' and sexin' and smokin' tabs etc.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 4, 2017)

I was hoping she was literally choking on her own words. Never mind, better luck next time.


----------



## malatesta32 (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

The post speech musical entertainment:


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> from the express


she refused to take her cyanide pill


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Biography, working title: _The Cornfield and the Icepick_.


as i ucked up one autumn morn


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> she refused to take her cyanide pill


Caplets are much easier to swallow.


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 4, 2017)

_Cough it up, it might be the answer to the problem of capitalism!_


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> "It shows she’s human,” Leader of the House of Commons Andrea Leadsom said



That is hilarious. Defending her and getting the knife in.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> That is hilarious. Defending her and getting the knife in.


All the stuff about not having children was presumably a rebuke to Leadsom?


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 4, 2017)

The sharks are circling, they've smelt blood


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> The sharks are circling, they've smelt blood


it's all up for may as an raf transport is on standby to take her to the river plate


----------



## Teaboy (Oct 4, 2017)

BemusedbyLife said:


> The sharks are circling, they've smelt blood



There's no blood left, she just bled out completely on stage.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

nanobot ichor. Green cos its adapted from hemocyanin


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

I saw shots of her motley crew in the audience. All looking like they loathed each other. Michael Fallon's even lost his smugness, the odious cunt.


----------



## binka (Oct 4, 2017)

Do any Tories other than Johnson actually want the job at the moment? I guess Gove would go for it too - Gove vs Johnson leadership contest would be entertaining at least


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> I saw shots of her motley crew in the audience. All looking like they loathed each other. Michael Fallon's even lost his smugness, the odious cunt.


you'll never guess what else he'll lose, when he's digging the south georgia canals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

binka said:


> Do any Tories other than Johnson actually want the job at the moment? I guess Gove would go for it too - Gove vs Johnson leadership contest would be entertaining at least


if johnson's got any sense he'll want to be the leader after next


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

He'd better learn to speak Spanish.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> He'd better learn to speak Spanish.


he'd better learn this lovely song



it'll keep him in time with the other south georgia diggers


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 4, 2017)

binka said:


> Do any Tories other than Johnson actually want the job at the moment? I guess Gove would go for it too - Gove vs Johnson leadership contest would be entertaining at least



if johnson gets the iron throne corbyn loses at least 78% of the cheeky nandos vote


----------



## Sue (Oct 4, 2017)

Poi E said:


> I saw shots of her motley crew in the audience. All looking like they loathed each other. *Michael Fallon's even lost his smugness, *the odious cunt.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 4, 2017)

..


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 4, 2017)

Medical grounds are about as face-saving a rationale for stepping down as a PM might wish. The EU27 would look very churlish if they refused to agree a negotiation extension in those circumstances.


----------



## gosub (Oct 4, 2017)

8/10 rostrum didn't catch fire.


----------



## phillm (Oct 4, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> Man Of The Hour.
> 
> "Boris made me do it! He's left me in the lurch"
> 
> The man who ruined Theresa May's landmark speech has been arrested



One for Jezzas first honours when he is PM.


----------



## phillm (Oct 4, 2017)

mojo pixy said:


> She could barely speak, her voice was terrible. Anyone but her and I'd have felt sympathy.



however we should gleefully piss on the grave.


----------



## BemusedbyLife (Oct 4, 2017)

phillm said:


> Man Of The Hour.
> 
> "Boris made me do it! He's left me in the lurch"
> 
> ...



Now that's giving him credit he doesn't deserve, he was simply a side show, massively fucking up her speech was entirely down to her


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 4, 2017)

phillm said:


> however we should gleefully piss on the grave.


non-swimmers, remember to bring your water wings


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

malatesta32 said:


> View attachment 117085



Someone should scour all FK's output to see if there's anything we've missed about the need for "Go Home" vans or why nurses should have to rely on foodbanks.


----------



## taffboy gwyrdd (Oct 4, 2017)

The best explanation for the Frida Kahlo bracelet is that a stylist will have chosen it, quite possibly unaware of the historical facts, historical facts being the preserve of experts and the Metropolitan Elite (tm) I daresay.

Meh seems to think herself some kind of style icon but she probably doesn't dream up half the stuff herself.


----------



## farmerbarleymow (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

*A fucking Frida Kahlo bracelet! Ho, ho, ho!!!  !!!!*


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 4, 2017)

sometimes, I get that sinking feeling that all is lost. Then out of the clouds, the sun breaks out and I am bathed in warming sunshine.

Hang in there Tess, if only for the entertainment of the nation


----------



## Wilf (Oct 4, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> sometimes, I get that sinking feeling that all is lost. Then out of the clouds, the sun breaks out and I am bathed in warming sunshine.
> 
> Hang in there Tess, if only for the entertainment of the nation


Respect to out Streptococcus comrades.


----------



## Sweet FA (Oct 4, 2017)




----------



## doodlelogic (Oct 4, 2017)

I think the Kahlo bracelet was deliberate symbolism; she is leaning to what she sees as the (feminist) left to try to build a coalition including the women voters who are deserting the Conservatives. (Or maybe she is more ill than we think).

The speech is remarkably different from her views in 2015 - but it would be a fool who thinks her career-long views have changed.

May's spell in front bench politics has been dominated by a single obsession: keeping migrant numbers down.


----------



## doodlelogic (Oct 4, 2017)

Or, it could be an implicit threat of the ice pick from the ice maiden...


----------



## Raheem (Oct 4, 2017)

Quote on Newsnight from Tory MP, asked whether the conference audience felt pity for Theresa May: "Conservatives don't do pity."


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Oct 4, 2017)

I liked the tribute to Michael Fish with his old style weather map which had a similar malfunction - "sorry about the f in fog"


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2017)

Raheem said:


> Quote on Newsnight from Tory MP, asked whether the conference audience felt pity for Theresa May: "Conservatives don't do pity."


even mr T could pity the fool


----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The best explanation for the Frida Kahlo bracelet is that a stylist will have chosen it, quite possibly unaware of the historical facts, historical facts being the preserve of experts and the Metropolitan Elite (tm) I daresay.
> (...)



Or deliberate sabotage by a stylist that knows exactly what they're doing. Corbyn's sleeper agents are everywhere.


----------



## steveo87 (Oct 5, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> Or deliberate sabotage by a stylist that knows exactly what they're doing. Corbyn's sleeper agents are everywhere.


The sad thing is, there are people who actually think that...


----------



## Rosemary Jest (Oct 5, 2017)

That comedian fella does make me chuckle. Warming up with the England team was great, and Blatter's face was priceless.

The thing is, he was dressed like a Tory Boy at the conference with his slicked back hair and shit and no one noticed he may be an imposter, because they all look like utter cunts.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 5, 2017)

Mene Me e T kel Up arsi


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 5, 2017)

Rosemary Jest said:


> That comedian fella does make me chuckle. Warming up with the England team was great, and Blatter's face was priceless.
> 
> The thing is, he was dressed like a Tory Boy at the conference with his slicked back hair and shit and no one noticed he may be an imposter, because they all look like utter cunts.



Apparently there's some chatter that a certain newspaper editor and former chancellor may have had a hand in the P45 stunt. Would fit with his venomous attacks on May and prankster man obviously had some inside contacts to get the accreditation.


----------



## phillm (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Dogsauce (Oct 5, 2017)

The Tory press really want Johnson don't they? Some because he's their kind of cunt, others just for the LOLs. Plus I imagine it'll give them some leverage since there's plenty of his skeletons in their closets, plenty to hold him to ransom over. Watch them build him up.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

Build him up boys, build him up. With an ego like his, the longer the fall, the sweeter the impact.


----------



## maomao (Oct 5, 2017)

Dogsauce said:


> The Tory press really want Johnson don't they? Some because he's their kind of cunt, others just for the LOLs. Plus I imagine it'll give them some leverage since there's plenty of his skeletons in their closets, plenty to hold him to ransom over. Watch them build him up.



He's even more right wing and incompetent than Darth Mayder. Plus he'd probably be more popular too (at least initially). It's like some never-ending nightmare.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Build him up boys, build him up. With an ego like his, the longer the fall, the sweeter the impact.


It will be like Nero all over again, and on his fall the tories will have the year of the four leaders. Who shall play the parts of otho, galba and vespasian?


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Oct 5, 2017)

taffboy gwyrdd said:


> The best explanation for the Frida Kahlo bracelet is that a stylist will have chosen it, quite possibly unaware of the historical facts, historical facts being the preserve of experts and the Metropolitan Elite (tm) I daresay.
> 
> Meh seems to think herself some kind of style icon but she probably doesn't dream up half the stuff herself.


From wiki:



> Kahlo...is regarded simultaneously as "a victim, crippled and abused" and as "a survivor who fights back"



So, either a stylist taking the piss, or - more likely - May chasing something she thinks somehow represents her.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> So, either a stylist taking the piss, or - more likely - May chasing something she thinks somehow represents her.


It's a coded plea for help  from tariq ali, who she's known since the sixties


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> From wiki:
> 
> 
> 
> So, either a stylist taking the piss, or - more likely - May chasing something she thinks somehow represents her.


 

either way, its a fuck up.

she should have gone for a Rosa Luxemburg piece  instead - to put them cats amongst the pigeons, though rosas thoughts on imperialism and capital would have slotted in well with the post brexit world we may be looking at


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 5, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> either way, its a fuck up.
> 
> she should have gone for a Rosa Luxemburg piece  instead - to put them cats amongst the pigeons, though rosas thoughts on imperialism and capital would have slotted in well with the post brexit world we may be looking at


I hear plans are afoot for may to end up in the regent's canal, there being no landwehr kanal in london


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

the surrey canal is now drained and a cycleway alas. no water to dispose of an unwanted cadaver.

In 1830s, after the murder of a magistrate, a striking miner was hung, his body then dipped in tar, locked into an iron cage gibbet  and suspended for all to see.

Sometimes the past can provide inspiration for the future   . I am sure Anthony Gormley would be able to provide valuable input for this art happening on the surrey canal path .


----------



## Chilli.s (Oct 5, 2017)

I'm rarely moved by politics and wouldn't go out of my way to listen to that speech.  But the highlights and p45 intruder and bracelet, make it the best tory leader speech for a long time.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 5, 2017)

I have no idea what policies she was wheedling on about as I thought about it today, but I remember it was comedy gold.


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 5, 2017)

council houses, reduced uni fees, coughing. The obvious one is el corbz has got them now picking some vague and lite versions of what was in the lab manifesto. That would have been news if it wasn't for the three ring circus. Compare it to the 'eat shit and die povs' one they put out for the GE, well.


----------



## A380 (Oct 5, 2017)




----------



## Raheem (Oct 6, 2017)

The Times has named Grant Shapps as the leader of the plot to bring May down. If anything can save her now, I'd say that's it.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 6, 2017)

Raheem said:


> The Times has named Grant Shapps as the leader of the plot to bring May down. If anything can save her now, I'd say that's it.



BBC news reporting Shapps has come out, admitting leading a group of 30 Tories, including 5 former cabinet members, calling for May to step down.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Andrea Leadsom- come on down


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I have no idea what policies she was wheedling on about as I thought about it today, but I remember it was comedy gold.


Widdling


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 6, 2017)

It was a rather odd interview with Shapps on R4 this morning. He seemed to be saying that it was more important that May goes than that she should be replaced with any particular individual. He said her replacement can be decided on when she is gone. Presumably then the Tories could choose between a brexiteer who would I guess tend to want to leave without a deal because they would consider any demand for money from the EU as too much or a remainer who might want to work towards a position where we never actually leave.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Andrea Leadsom- come on down



Hahaha - a nice reminder - things could be worse !


----------



## not a trot (Oct 6, 2017)

I bet the cat got a good kick up the arse when May returned to number 10.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

I think she'll be gone by christmas now - its paralysing government and mps who were prepared to let her stay on (mainly because of the lack of any better alternative) will want to put an end to the situation. 
But a new leader will soon be having exactly the same problems that may has - party strife, rebellions, little authority. Brexit is slowly eating the tory party like a tumour (can cancer get cancer?).


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 6, 2017)

SaskiaJayne said:


> It was a rather odd interview with Shapps on R4 this morning. He seemed to be saying that it was more important that May goes than that she should be replaced with any particular idividual.



They really are inspired by Corbyn aren't they.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 6, 2017)

Meanwhile the Telegraph is running a - 'Tory Crisis - Live' feed on the website. They obviously expect something to happen very soon.


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Andrea Leadsom- come on down



If there's any prominent Tory even less intellectually incisive than May (and I know there's some competition in Parliament and even the Cabinet  ) it's surely her  -- Leadsom really is as thick as pigshit


----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 6, 2017)

Liam Fox is a dumbskull too. This theme could continue ...


----------



## SaskiaJayne (Oct 6, 2017)

The mind boggles at her possible replacements. Gove for a hard Brexit perhaps? Hammond for leave to look most like remain? Surely not Boris? Would they be that daft?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## kebabking (Oct 6, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Meanwhile the Telegraph is running a - 'Tory Crisis - Live' feed on the website. They obviously expect something to happen very soon.



From what I discern from Tory voters, the Torygraph has disappeared up its own arse with its transparent agitation against May and for Boris - it simply has no credibility as the voice of reason/experience, the fairly widespread view is that its just a mouthpiece for the Boris campaign - and given how unpopular he has become in the PCP and within Tory associations, its properly barking up the wrong tree as far as Tories are concerned.

May is fortunate in her enemies - Shapps has no credibility whatsoever either in the PCP or beyond. 

May will, imv, stay on until April 2019 for two reasons, firstly because she sees that as her duty, regardless of the cost to her reputation and personal dignity, and secondly because the Tories want to present the electorate with someone untainted by the compromised nature of whatever is the outcome of Brexit. 

Said it before and I'll say it again - Justine Greening.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Skybet offering 80/1 for greening. I might do without lunch and spunk my dinner money on her


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

There was a poll recently where tory activists rated prominent MPs by how pro & anti brexit they believe they are - Greening was right at the bottom. Also she's May's protege, and anyone in that camp is going to be sprayed with shit when she goes. I don't think she has a chance.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

David Davies surely? B.Johnson widely hated. rees - mogg is too ... well where do you start?. Rudd too micro majority, Davidson not an MP (and both too remain for the faithful). Davies is not too repellent for the soft brexiters and brexit enough for the membership. 
So he gets the poisoned chalice to wash down the brexit dog dinner with. And will be just as ineffective as May and facing rebellions and challengers within 6 months.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Is Johnson widely hated? He regularly tops polls of tory activists for next leader, and is still annoyingly popular in the country.


----------



## campanula (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Is Johnson widely hated? He regularly tops polls of tory activists for next leader, and is still annoyingly popular in the country.



Yep, infuriatingly, he seems to have tapped into a Trumpian vein of celebrity and an entirely false 'foot-in-mouth' trope which seems to endear him to the general public (who somehow cannot see the vilely opportunistic, cynical, manipulative, venal shit he is, underneath the manufactured, bumbling (harmless?) exterior.

Even the fucking  name 'BoJo' FFS.


----------



## Ungrateful (Oct 6, 2017)

campanula said:


> Yep, infuriatingly, he seems to have tapped into a Trumpian vein of celebrity and an entirely false 'foot-in-mouth' trope which seems to endear him to the general public (who somehow cannot see the vilely opportunistic, cynical, manipulative, venal shit he is, underneath the manufactured, bumbling (harmless?) exterior.
> 
> Even the fucking  name 'BoJo' FFS.


 
Aye, anyway shouldn't he de called:Al-Bode-PfeJo as his name is: Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson? Or has he, like the now late Anthony Wedgewood Benn (of sainted memory), changed his name?


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Incredible. Boris Johnson is posh? Who knew??


----------



## not a trot (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> Is Johnson widely hated? He regularly tops polls of tory activists for next leader, and is still annoyingly popular in the country.



That twat Hague was in a similar position within the party and we all know how that ended.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

I think Johnson is widely hated amongst tory mps after his latest antics - and his star may be waning with the membership. The mps will enusre he does not make the final ballot. 
I rekon the final 2 will be Davies and Amber Rudd - and Davies will win.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> I think Johnson is widely hated amongst tory mps after his latest antics - and his star may be waning with the membership.


well, this is the latest poll on Conservative Home, he's number 1 with the membership atm, by a huge margin.

https://www.conservativehome.com/th...-the-top-our-our-next-tory-leader-survey.html


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

survey of *economists* and *wankers*  I saw earlier ranks DD as the best outcome for the £ , with a Corbyn incoming  as the worst.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> survey of *economists* and *wankers*  I saw earlier ranks DD as the best outcome for the £ , with a Corbyn incoming  as the worst.



Surely economists would want Hammond rather than a flaky Brexiteer?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

I know. I think they were not given the "hamster" Hammond option - it was Tess D'Mayhem, "Dangerous" Davies or "Red Dawn" Jez


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> well, this is the latest poll on Conservative Home, he's number 1 with the membership atm, by a huge margin.
> 
> https://www.conservativehome.com/th...-the-top-our-our-next-tory-leader-survey.html



He got 21%. Hardly a ringing endorsment. He's more popular than the others - but i imainge he is also a lot more hated than the others too. Anyway - i dont think the tory mps will let him get to the run off.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 6, 2017)

Has she gone yet?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

I think it would take the SAS to remove her at the minute judging by her mindset of late - she is probably wrapped in a blanket, chained herself to a radiator in #10, smeared her own faeces on the walls and is threatening to drink a 70cl bottle of baileys in one go to kill herself is anyone tries to force her out of her house


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 6, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> I think it would take the SAS to remove her at the minute





What about Ex SAS?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 6, 2017)

send in delta force to bungle the job with grenades like they always do


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

They will invariably crash one of their choppers onto Whtehall at the same time


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2017)

On the new just now, "It is understood that David Cameroon has phoned Mrs May to offer his support."

Oh well, so long Tess, was nasty knowing ya.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> well, this is the latest poll on Conservative Home, he's number 1 with the membership atm, by a huge margin.
> 
> https://www.conservativehome.com/th...-the-top-our-our-next-tory-leader-survey.html



You’ve got to wonder how representative of the Tory membership an online poll is - by definition
It’s those online and we know their average member age is 54.

Alex


----------



## Poi E (Oct 6, 2017)

Average member age is now 72. They are a party in serious decline.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

alex_ said:


> You’ve got to wonder how representative of the Tory membership an online poll is - by definition
> It’s those online and we know their average member age is 54.
> 
> Alex


further down on the article they quote a yougov survey that was commissioned at the same time as a previous poll they'd conducted, which had almost identical figures to their survey - I think they reflect the views of the membership reasonably well.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

alex_ said:


> You’ve got to wonder how representative of the Tory membership an online poll is - by definition
> It’s those online and we know their average member age is 54.
> 
> Alex



Fuck I’m quoting 2 year old numbers, 72 is terrible.  

Hehe.

Alex


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

I don't think that's true - actual figure is 57 according to a recent yougov


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 6, 2017)

Still, your average 72 year old in 2017 probably shops online and Skypes the grandkids every weekend so no reason Conservative Home should be unrepresentative.


----------



## tim (Oct 6, 2017)

cupid_stunt said:


> BBC news reporting Shapps has come out, admitting leading a group of 30 Tories, including 5 former cabinet members, calling for May to step down.



That 30 being Shapps himself Angela Leadsom, Michael Green, Sebastian Fox and 26 of Shapps's other aliases


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Still, your average 72 year old in 2017 probably shops online and Skypes the grandkids every weekend so no reason Conservative Home should be unrepresentative.



Your average 72 year old who is also a conservative member ??

Alex


----------



## Poi E (Oct 6, 2017)

Fuck knows about the source but they are a conservative outfit.

The AVERAGE age of a Tory member has just skyrocketed to 72. Seriously. | Evolve Politics


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 6, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Your average 72 year old who is also a conservative member ??
> 
> Alex



Yes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Average member age is now 72. They are a party in serious decline.




the average age of a vietnam vet is less than that of the average tory


----------



## tim (Oct 6, 2017)

Ungrateful said:


> Aye, anyway shouldn't he de called:Al-Bode-PfeJo as his name is: Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson? Or has he, like the now late Anthony Wedgewood Benn (of sainted memory), changed his name?



Names come and go but, bearing in mind paternal Ottoman ancestry, perhaps we should just think of him as Boris Kemal.


----------



## alex_ (Oct 6, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Yes.



Stats or probably ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

Ungrateful said:


> Aye, anyway shouldn't he de called:Al-Bode-PfeJo as his name is: Alexander Boris de Pfeffel Johnson? Or has he, like the now late Anthony Wedgewood Benn (of sainted memory), changed his name?


shouldn't he be called the condemned?


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fuck knows about the source but they are a conservative outfit.
> 
> The AVERAGE age of a Tory member has just skyrocketed to 72. Seriously. | Evolve Politics


I can't actually get the report to open, and I wouldn't trust Evolve Politics not to misread the data.


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

It seems wildly unlikely the average age would have shot up from 54 to 72 in a couple of years anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> It seems wildly unlikely the average age would have shot up from 54 to 72 in a couple of years anyway.


yeh? because...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

so, killer b...


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

so killer b


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 6, 2017)

why should the average age of a tory have soared from 59 to 68 between may and september 2013?

answers on a postcard, please, to killer b


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

how about this, pickman's model?

Ask the Expert: Dr Monica Poletti on what Conservative party members think - Social Market Foundation


_Age: The average age of Conservative party members is 57, with six in ten aged over 56, and four in ten aged over 65. In comparison, only 23% of Tory voters were aged over 65, and just under a half (49%) were over 56._


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 6, 2017)

57 is the median. The mean is 72 because it's pushed up by the fact that Norman Tebbit was a malevolent force of evil lurking in the darkness for thousands of years before he was summoned.


----------



## toblerone3 (Oct 6, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> 57 is the median. The mean is 72 because it's pushed up by the fact that Norman Tebbit was a malevolent force of evil lurking in the darkness for thousands of years before he was summoned.



Nice combination of humorous Lord of the Rings-type reference and statistical geekery. Thumbs


----------



## killer b (Oct 6, 2017)

The figures vary a bit depending who you read because the Tories don't publish any figures themselves, so it's all extrapolated from polls. 72 is a significant outlier though, most of the research I've seen says late 50s.


----------



## Plumdaff (Oct 6, 2017)

alex_ said:


> Stats or probably ?



Probably, but given my I have daily direct experience of working with people in their 60s and 70s online I have some confidence in my assertion. People of that age used computers at work, it's people 80+ who struggle.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 6, 2017)

killer b said:


> The figures vary a bit depending who you read because the Tories don't publish any figures themselves, so it's all extrapolated from polls. 72 is a significant outlier though, most of the research I've seen says late 50s.


Considering they will have members in every age group, for the average to be 72, most of their membership would have to be in the 80s at least. An average age of 72, just doesn't seem credible at all.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 6, 2017)

Plumdaff said:


> Probably, but given my I have daily direct experience of working with people in their 60s and 70s online I have some confidence in my assertion. People of that age used computers at work, it's people 80+ who struggle.



If you want to see if geriatric Tories can use a computer, have a look if Sasaferrato has logged on recently...


----------



## Poi E (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## William of Walworth (Oct 6, 2017)

kebabking said:


> Said it before and I'll say it again - *Justine Greening*.



With her one and a half thousand majority in a *LONDON* constituency? 

(Similar low majority factor would apply against Amber Rudd too ... )

ETA ... as already mentioned ...




			
				Kaka Tim said:
			
		

> Rudd too micro majority


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 6, 2017)

Rudd is utterly charmless and mechanistic, as much as she would love the top job, she cannot be a contender surely ? how many bodies do they have to push into the mincing machine until they are happy with the result ? Hastings was subject to boundary changes which brought in the tory vote IIRC- she should be out on her her arse at the GE if the local LP get their act together- they already have lost their tax office this year & associated jobs and she refused to do anything about it . Union were supine from what I hear from a rep mate.


----------



## pengaleng (Oct 6, 2017)

her posture is fuckin awful.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Oct 6, 2017)




----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 7, 2017)

There's talk of moving rudd to a safe seat - apparently nicholas soames has been asked if hed consider retiring to let her stand. 
But wouldn't this mean 2 bi-elections? One when rudd resigned in hasting and one when soames resigns his seat in mid sussex? Labour would almost certainly take hastings - weakening the tory position in Westminster even more.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Oct 7, 2017)

Yes, I've read about this during the day.

Quite who sees what value in Amber Rudd still remains a mystery.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2017)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Yes, I've read about this during the day.
> 
> Quite who sees what value in Amber Rudd still remains a mystery.


Her dead body could provide sustenance for migrating birds


----------



## emanymton (Oct 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Her dead body could provide sustenance for migrating birds


(((Migrating birds)))


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2017)

Kaka Tim said:


> There's talk of moving rudd to a safe seat - apparently nicholas soames has been asked if hed consider retiring to let her stand.
> But wouldn't this mean 2 bi-elections? One when rudd resigned in hasting and one when soames resigns his seat in mid sussex? Labour would almost certainly take hastings - weakening the tory position in Westminster even more.


There's no rush, they can just do it at the next election.


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2017)

Although it would look terrible going into a general election campaign with your party leader moving seat because they expected to lose the one they currently held. So I guess neither option is good.

I don't really see Rudd as a contender anyway tbh


----------



## mojo pixy (Oct 7, 2017)

I went fishing and caught a dark yellow fish.






On second thoughts I think it's kind of .. amber.


----------



## redsquirrel (Oct 7, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Average member age is now 72. They are a party in serious decline.


Year | % of vote | % of electorate
2005	 32.4	   19.9
2010	 36.1	   23.5
2015	 36.8	   24.4
2017	 42.4	   29.2

Yep definitely a clear and unambiguous decline there. For gods sake this same nonsense was around 20 years ago, it was nonsense then but at least at that time you had the Tories polling in the low 30s. The Labour Party and the Conservative Party are the dominant players on the British party political landscape and neither is go anywhere.


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2017)

While we've moved on a bit, this article has the Labour membership average as only a few years younger than the Tories.. .

Tim Bale: Inside Labour's massive membership base | LabourList


----------



## Kaka Tim (Oct 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> There's no rush, they can just do it at the next election.



ah - yes. of course they can.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Oct 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> While we've moved on a bit, this article has the Labour membership average as only a few years younger than the Tories.. .
> 
> Tim Bale: Inside Labour's massive membership base | LabourList
> 
> View attachment 117257



Good to see a chart where I'd still fit into the 'young' category.


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2017)

Me too. I may go and buy a baseball cap.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2017)

redsquirrel said:


> Year | % of vote | % of electorate
> 2005	 32.4	   19.9
> 2010	 36.1	   23.5
> 2015	 36.8	   24.4
> ...





redsquirrel said:


> Year | % of vote | % of electorate
> 2005	 32.4	   19.9
> 2010	 36.1	   23.5
> 2015	 36.8	   24.4
> ...



Christ FPTP is depressing.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Oct 7, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> If you want to see if geriatric Tories can use a computer, have a look if Sasaferrato has logged on recently...



Cheeky git!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not geriatric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

I only miss middle age by three days. <shakes walking stickShakes fist.>


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2017)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> Good to see a chart where I'd still fit into the 'young' category.


Looks like I've got 7 years to cling onto being middle aged. So, if I've got this right, I have to join the tories at the end of that period?


----------



## DotCommunist (Oct 7, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Looks like I've got 7 years to cling onto being middle aged. So, if I've got this right, I have to join the tories at the end of that period?


or retire to the study with a bottle of brandy and a pistol


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2017)

DotCommunist said:


> or retire to the study with a bottle of brandy and a pistol


I'm a bit squeamish, so I may go with a less dramatic overdose of Werthers Originals.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Looks like I've got 7 years to cling onto being middle aged. So, if I've got this right, I have to join the tories at the end of that period?


No. But you have to vote for them.


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 7, 2017)

Sasaferrato said:


> Cheeky git!!!!!!!!!!!!! We are not geriatric!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> I only miss middle age by three days. <shakes walking stickShakes fist.>


A miss is as good as a mile, chuck


----------



## Wilf (Oct 7, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> No. But you have to vote for them.


The condemned man ate a hearty breakfast and filled in his postal vote.


----------



## killer b (Oct 7, 2017)

Incidentally, after some googling I managed to find the source everyone is using for the 72 average - they provide no information on what they base the figure on at all.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 7, 2017)

Incontinence pads sold near the conference venue.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 7, 2017)

killer b said:


> Me too. I may go and buy a baseball cap.



2 words

William Hague


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 7, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Rudd is utterly charmless and mechanistic, as much as she would love the top job, she cannot be a contender surely ? how many bodies do they have to push into the mincing machine until they are happy with the result ? Hastings was subject to boundary changes which brought in the tory vote IIRC- she should be out on her her arse at the GE if the local LP get their act together- they already have lost their tax office this year & associated jobs and she refused to do anything about it . Union were supine from what I hear from a rep mate.



Rudd also has her dad's skeletons in her own closet.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 7, 2017)

And the stab in the back coup has withered. Just how shit are these Tories pricks?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 7, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Rudd also has her dad's skeletons in her own closet.



yes, dad was a bit of a rascal and made shedloads of cash- i think She took over the running of some aspexts of the business - pretty sure they went into insolvency


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 7, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And the stab in the back coup has withered. Just how shit are these Tories pricks?



Who would want to oversee the shit fest of brexit ? she will get full support and then fall on her sword and take the rap for the whole thing. Imagine being set up to fail like this on a global scale, knowing fine well your shitty self serving life can only end in humiliation and expulsion from the world you have always craved acceptance in? The girl who grew up wanting to go on the hunt, but was always going to viewed as Non U.

hang in there Tess, hang in for the lolz


----------



## Sue (Oct 7, 2017)

So these 'young stars'..?

Axe old guard to make way for young stars, senior Tories tell May


----------



## SpookyFrank (Oct 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> Who would want to oversee the shit fest of brexit ? she will get full support and then fall on her sword and take the rap for the whole thing. Imagine being set up to fail like this on a global scale, knowing fine well your shitty self serving life can only end in humiliation and expulsion from the world you have always craved acceptance in? The girl who grew up wanting to go on the hunt, but was always going to viewed as Non U.
> 
> hang in there Tess, hang in for the lolz



Maybe she'll finally twig that these people are all cunts and turn on them in some cartoonish firestorm of rage. That's basically her only option besides becoming the official byword for utter failure.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 8, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> yes, dad was a bit of a rascal and made shedloads of cash- i think She took over the running of some aspexts of the business - pretty sure they went into insolvency



Why do we call these asset-stripping, business-killing arseholes "rascals", as if their crimes harm no-one?  White collar crooks like Rudd never get their just desserts, and both the media and the criminal justice system give most of them an easy ride.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> Considering they will have members in every age group, for the average to be 72, most of their membership would have to be in the 80s at least. An average age of 72, just doesn't seem credible at all.


One of the choral scholars at the Cathedral here - very much a Tory -  hit 21 and suddenly aged 40 years. Now, it's all tweed jackets and reactionary opinions about poor people. I truly don't think it's possible to be a Tory and young at heart - I've certainly never met one who wasn't prematurely (or not) middle aged in their outlook.


----------



## emanymton (Oct 9, 2017)

existentialist said:


> One of the choral scholars at the Cathedral here - very much a Tory -  hit 21 and suddenly aged 40 years. Now, it's all tweed jackets and reactionary opinions about poor people. I truly don't think it's possible to be a Tory and young at heart - I've certainly never met one who wasn't prematurely (or not) middle aged in their outlook.


A friend once described me as 24 going on 85 (many years ago now). So it's not just Tories that can happen to.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 9, 2017)

emanymton said:


> I friend once described me as 24 going on 85 (many years ago now). So it's not just Tories that can happen to.


On a good day, I'm 53 going on 21. I could never be a Tory


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 9, 2017)

existentialist said:


> One of the choral scholars at the Cathedral here - very much a Tory -  hit 21 and suddenly aged 40 years. Now, it's all tweed jackets and reactionary opinions about poor people. I truly don't think it's possible to be a Tory and young at heart - I've certainly never met one who wasn't prematurely (or not) middle aged in their outlook.



Catching a bout of Hagueitis does seem to have the effect of destroying the pleasure centre of the brain, leaving only a range of emotion going from mild crabbiness to full-on misanthropy.


----------



## existentialist (Oct 9, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Catching a bout of Hagueitis does seem to have the effect of destroying the pleasure centre of the brain, leaving only a range of emotion going from mild crabbiness to full-on misanthropy.


I think it _subverts _the pleasure centres of the brain. People like this gain pleasure from, eg., wearing ties when they don't HAVE to, and being harrumphy about Young People Today. It's the only explanation that makes any sense!


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 9, 2017)

She is on telly atm about brexit, in parliament. saying nothing at all , But very clear on things, very clear. She is clear on that


----------



## NoXion (Oct 9, 2017)

not-bono-ever said:


> She is on telly atm about brexit, in parliament. saying nothing at all , But very clear on things, very clear. She is clear on that



The new "strong and stable"?


----------



## killer b (Oct 9, 2017)

she's been clear on stuff for months now.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Oct 9, 2017)

killer b said:


> she's been clear on stuff for months now.



Indeed, it's just stuff* isn't clear on her.

* stuff being everyone else in the world.


----------



## Smangus (Oct 9, 2017)

Wish she'd just fucking clear off.


----------



## gosub (Oct 9, 2017)

Think she's a bit jammy.  If the criticism of her speech had been about the content she'd have been fucked.

And she's riding the two factions quite nicely... They are both right: prepare for hard Brexit cos nothing meaningful is going to get done in a two year period, and no deal IS suicidal. ... On track to focus minds on all sides, and get a single red line signed off, in the time frame


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 9, 2017)

gosub said:


> Think she's a bit jammy.  If the criticism of her speech had been about the content she'd have been fucked.
> 
> And she's riding the two factions quite nicely... They are both right: prepare for hard Brexit cos nothing meaningful is going to get done in a two year period, and no deal IS suicidal. ... On track to focus minds on all sides, and get a single red line signed off, in the time frame



Anything that can be signed off in the time frame will go over far more than one red line. Basically, the only thing that could meaningfully be agreed before 2019 is an indefinite Norway. And even that won't be trivial to negotiate.


----------



## gosub (Oct 9, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Anything that can be signed off in the time frame will go over far more than one red line. Basically, the only thing that could meaningfully be agreed before 2019 is an indefinite Norway. And even that won't be trivial to negotiate.


Nope missed the boat on that, French ain't even started looking at what they have to put in place at Calais, Spanish similar..

One line deal it will be. Color of ink may vary


----------



## Raheem (Oct 10, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Anything that can be signed off in the time frame will go over far more than one red line. Basically, the only thing that could meaningfully be agreed before 2019 is an indefinite Norway. And even that won't be trivial to negotiate.



We're constantly reminded that the whole thing is incredibly complex, which is true. But there's realistically a limited number of forms an agreement can take, and every permutation and more besides will have been worked out already in Whitehall and Brussels. It's not the negotiating with the EU that will take the time, it's the deciding what to negotiate. At the end of the day, we can't have literally no agreement by 2019, so something will have to be arrived at, even if it's shit. It may well simply be more time.


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

Raheem said:


> We're constantly reminded that the whole thing is incredibly complex, which is true. But there's realistically a limited number of forms an agreement can take, and every permutation and more besides will have been worked out already in Whitehall and Brussels. It's not the negotiating with the EU that will take the time, it's the deciding what to negotiate. At the end of the day, we can't have literally no agreement by 2019, so something will have to be arrived at, even if it's shit. It may well simply be more time.


Concure.  
And as to actually negotiating, think only one of  ALL the interested parties is actually playing properly : RoI


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 10, 2017)

She's on LBC now, just been asked if she'd change her vote if the referendum was held again, seeing as how she is supposedly leading the country through Brexit.

Neither strong nor stable there Tess.

Did she really not prepare for that question?


----------



## Fingers (Oct 10, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> She's on LBC now, just been asked if she'd change her vote if the referendum was held again, seeing as how she is supposedly leading the country through Brexit.
> 
> Neither strong nor stable there Tess.
> 
> Did she really not prepare for that question?



She has just created herself a whole new heap of shite to deal with after that interview. That is not going to go down well with the Brexit extremists in the cabinet and amongst the general public.


----------



## Fingers (Oct 10, 2017)

Oh, and this is going to upset the Brexiters but it is perhaps as well we have a get out clause after the Tories have completely finished screwing it up. 

It’s official: Article 50 can be withdrawn


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 10, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Anything that can be signed off in the time frame will go over far more than one red line. Basically, the only thing that could meaningfully be agreed before 2019 is an indefinite Norway. And even that won't be trivial to negotiate.


Yeh. But if you're going to shell out billions to the EU after all it makes sense to have a seat at the top table


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2017)

The content of that article in the New European does not, shockingly, support the claim made in it's headline.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But if you're going to shell out billions to the EU after all it makes sense to have a seat at the top table



Well, yes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 10, 2017)

is she still there ? i am a bit behind on the news . if someone could update, it would be great


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> The content of that article in the New European does not, shockingly, support the claim made in it's headline.


If Matrix Chambers say its true that's good enough for Ali Campbell. Can't see that working after March 2019


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Rudd also has her dad's skeletons in her own closet.


I see what you mean - shady fucker!


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2017)

ViolentPanda said:


> Why do we call these asset-stripping, business-killing arseholes "rascals", as if their crimes harm no-one?  White collar crooks like Rudd never get their just desserts, and both the media and the criminal justice system give most of them an easy ride.


Agreed - the bloke was extremely lucky not to do serious time. Even the old DTI at their most toothless said he wasn't fit to be any sort of company director


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2017)

gosub said:


> Think she's a bit jammy.  If the criticism of her speech had been about the content she'd have been fucked.
> 
> And she's riding the two factions quite nicely... They are both right: prepare for hard Brexit cos nothing meaningful is going to get done in a two year period, and no deal IS suicidal. ... On track to focus minds on all sides, and get a single red line signed off, in the time frame


That assumes the two factions can be reconciled. They probably can't


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> That assumes the two factions can be reconciled. They probably can't


Six months of good cop bad cop won't hurt, provided 'friends close to....' don't get too excessive


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2017)

gosub said:


> Six months of good cop bad cop won't hurt, provided 'friends close to....' don't get too excessive


what the fuck are you talking about?


----------



## killer b (Oct 10, 2017)

Sounds like May had 'mare on LBC today anyway, fucked up in multiple directions at once. I think she's mostly going for _shit cop._


----------



## Streathamite (Oct 10, 2017)

gosub said:


> Six months of good cop bad cop won't hurt, provided 'friends close to....' don't get too excessive


Not entirely sure as I get your drift here....
e2a:the two wings of this Tory party seem to hate each other too much to team up like that


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

Streathamite said:


> Not entirely sure as I get your drift here....
> e2a:the two wings of this Tory party seem to hate each other too much to team up like that


They just have to be themselves... But six months of being elbow deep in "very well alone" should convince all but the irredemable nut jobs that it's worth getting back to the table, whilst the bend over yes please /we're doomed mob look too prissy if they go too far., it's only a cliff edge if the clock ain't stopped. 
A better deal means no real deal at this stage.


Though doing the actual deal during extra time eats into private sector planning and adoption so would need to be more off the shelf than bespoke in order to accommodate..


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

killer b said:


> what the fuck are you talking about?


The unattributed remarks that add zing to the column inches that Boris or Hammond never asked to be made


----------



## Tankus (Oct 10, 2017)

> Theresa May has refused to say how she would vote if there was another EU referendum.



_Warning Will Robinson 

malfunction , malfunction _


----------



## gosub (Oct 10, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh. But if you're going to shell out billions to the EU after all it makes sense to have a seat at the top table



Yep, not having our hands tied at the WTO is definitely a step forward.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> Sounds like May had 'mare on LBC today anyway, fucked up in multiple directions at once. I think she's mostly going for _shit cop._




The shit lieutenant


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Fingers said:


> Oh, and this is going to upset the Brexiters but it is perhaps as well we have a get out clause after the Tories have completely finished screwing it up.
> 
> It’s official: Article 50 can be withdrawn



Blair’s wife’s colleague tells the Guardian that it’s not too late to stop Brexit shocker. Desperate stuff.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Blair’s wife’s colleague tells the Guardian that it’s not too late to stop Brexit shocker. Desperate stuff.



May administration hides information from Parliament which would enable it to make sensible decisions about the economic security of the country. Desperate stuff.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> May administration hides information from Parliament which would enable it to make sensible decisions about the economic security of the country. Desperate stuff.



Not sure her administration* has that information to hide.



*or any other human being.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Not sure her administration has that information to hide.



The lady at Matrix is happy to stake her reputation on the government having legal advice about revocation. The government doesn't deny it, merely saying that legal advice is private. 

And on the papers covering the economic impact of Brexit scenarios, it's undisputed that there's material which the government does not want to publish or share with Parliament.

Surely you sovereignty fetishists want your representatives to have all the information they can?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

The government doesn't comment on allegations the moon is made from your fetid nob-cheese, doesn't necessarily make it so.

Sovereignty fetishist? I think you are mistaking me for someone else.


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2017)

So, there's a legal opinion.  If the government were to act on it which court would have the final say in deciding whether or not A50 really could be withdrawn? British, European or public opinion?


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2017)

newbie said:


> So, there's a legal opinion.  If the government were to act on it which court would have the final say in deciding whether or not A50 really could be withdrawn? British, European or public opinion?


ecj chuck, as well you know


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2017)

Pickman's model said:


> ecj chuck, as well you know


which is why the opinion isn't worth the screen space it's written on.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Sovereignty fetishist? I think you are mistaking me for someone else.



I missed the Brexit debate on here. But you sound like a leaver.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I missed the Brexit debate on here. But you sound like a leaver.



Leaver = Sovereignty fetishist ?


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

newbie said:


> which is why the opinion isn't worth the screen space it's written on.



Politics would come into it, but fundamentally the ECJ would base its decision on treaty law and on a rigorous study of the A50 wording and intentions. Legal opinions on that are worth quite a lot. The government's position to the Supreme Court - and, annoyingly in some respects, Miller's - was that A50 was unquestionably irrevocable. That was clearly a nonsense, and anything commissioned (and then hidden) by government subsequently is going to have come from some experts with a very good understanding of what the ECJ would need to take into account.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Leaver = Sovereignty fetishist ?



I suppose there are plenty of other descriptions available, but that's the kindest I can come up with.


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2017)

If the UK wanted to withdraw A50 and the EU were up for it, then it doesn't matter what the legal position is, it's done.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> I suppose there are plenty of other descriptions available, but that's the kindest I can come up with.



Amuse me, what others do you have?


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> If the UK wanted to withdraw A50 and the EU were up for it, then it doesn't matter what the legal position is, it's done.



Exactly, s'not like Moses came down from Mt Sinai brandishing the Lisbon Treaty.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Amuse me, what others do you have?



Cunts. Wreckers. Vainglorious romantics. Xenophobes. Idiots. Economic illiterates. Self-indulgent millenarians. Hand-wavers. Sloganeers. Scum. Racists. Tools of niche, predatory commercial interests. Luddites of public administration. Especes de cons. Arschlocher.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> If the UK wanted to withdraw A50 and the EU were up for it, then it doesn't matter what the legal position is, it's done.



Sort of true, but the issue is what would happen if the UK wanted to withdraw Article 50 and preserve the status quo in its entirety, rebates and all, but some of the EU27 felt otherwise. If A50 is revocable, then we would be in a much better position.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Cunts. Wreckers. Vainglorious romantics. Xenophobes. Idiots. Economic illiterates. Self-indulgent millenarians. Hand-wavers. Sloganeers. Scum. Racists. Tools of niche, predatory commercial interests. Luddites of public administration. Especes de cons. Arschlocher.



So are you trying to say that you favour remaining in the EU, or what?


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> So are you trying to say that you favour remaining in the EU, or what?



I'd rather sit on the fence and hint gently at my opinions, if that's okay. Apparently this can be a divisive topic.


----------



## butchersapron (Oct 11, 2017)

This is, by far, the funniest post on here this year.


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

?





Silas Loom said:


> Sort of true, but the issue is what would happen if the UK wanted to withdraw Article 50 and preserve the status quo in its entirety, rebates and all, but some of the EU27 felt otherwise. *If A50 is revocable, then we would be in a much better position.*


where is the incentive for the EU27 to offer sensible terms?


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 11, 2017)

To be fair, the people who introduced me to that band could have been fairly described as wreckers, vainglorious romantics, self-indulgent millenarians, hand-wavers, sloganeers and luddites of public administration. So, you can see why Silas Loom might not have got into their scene. I imagine most of them have a more nuanced take on Brexit, even the ones who voted remain through gritted teeth and see the outcome as a car crash.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> ?
> where is the incentive for the EU27 to offer sensible terms?



The only sensible terms available - to either side- are EEA/EFTA, BINO, or reversion to the status quo. EEA/EFTA is off-the-shelf, more or less. Incentives don't come into it. BINO would be a cordial negotiation, but would still require more than the twelve months remaining under A50 to negotiate. The only problem with reversion to the status quo is that it requires another referendum. Anything else wouldn't be sensible, it's in the realm of cake.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

Can we keep Brexit shit to the Brexit process thread?


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> If the UK wanted to withdraw A50 and the EU were up for it, then it doesn't matter what the legal position is, it's done.


'the UK' is the problematic bit of that.  Unless there's a GE (or another ref) with an unambiguous outcome the 52%, and those of us in the 48% who respect the result, might have some slight objection.

In any event I'd suggest Brexit is more likely to break either or both of the political parties than the parties are likely to break Brexit by attempting to unilaterally withdraw A50.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Can we keep Brexit shit to the Brexit process thread?



Fair enough. Difficult to separate from analysis of what's happening with May, though. But I agree a general rant on the horror of it all is off topic.


----------



## killer b (Oct 11, 2017)

Oh sure, all of that. I just found the discussion over which court would rule on it a bit pointless.


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> The only sensible terms available - to either side- are EEA/EFTA, BINO, or reversion to the status quo. EEA/EFTA is off-the-shelf, more or less. Incentives don't come into it. BINO would be a cordial negotiation, but would still require more than the twelve months remaining under A50 to negotiate. The only problem with reversion to the status quo is that it requires another referendum. Anything else wouldn't be sensible, it's in the realm of cake.


Rescindable letter of intent and the EU 27 game becomes make them rescind rather than come to terms... We had to go down the Art 50 route having signed up to it at Nice (wot no referendum) else we'd have been stuffed at UN arbitration, but we won't get a sensible deal til after it's 2 year period is over.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

This is a thread of good cheer at May's misfortune.


----------



## newbie (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> Oh sure, all of that. I just found the discussion over which court would rule on it a bit pointless.


pointless? discussion on urban????!? say it isn't so!!!


----------



## Pickman's model (Oct 11, 2017)

killer b said:


> Oh sure, all of that. I just found the discussion over which court would rule on it a bit pointless.


what are you doing on urban than, if you aren't keen on pointless discussion?


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

Surely GCHQ and the NSA are paying attention?


----------



## eoin_k (Oct 11, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Surely GCHQ and the NSA are paying attention?



To the 'Theresa May's time is up' thread being derailed by a squabble over Brexit?  I'd hazard a guess that they've got their manpower and algorithms focused elsewhere, but if someone is bored in their lunch break they might have a browse. Then again I didn't see the Clown Army as a likely target for state surveillance, so what do I know.


----------



## Poi E (Oct 11, 2017)

Damn. A life's work wasted.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2017)

newbie said:


> 'the UK' is the problematic bit of that.  Unless there's a GE (or another ref) with an unambiguous outcome the 52%, and those of us in the 48% who respect the result, might have some slight objection.
> 
> In any event I'd suggest Brexit is more likely to break either or both of the political parties than the parties are likely to break Brexit by attempting to unilaterally withdraw A50.


Yep. I didn't vote either way, but it's hard to see brexit turning into lexit (to say the least).  But the problem is, as you say, it's very difficult to imagine a configuration of forces within or across parties that will lead to halting the process.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> But the problem is, as you say, it's very difficult to imagine a configuration of forces within or across parties that will lead to halting the process.



It's very difficult to imagine any of the possible outcomes to all this actually happening, but one of them has to. I think cancelling Article 50 is actually fairly likely, no on the basis of how political interests might align, but because it's possible to arrive at a juncture where there are no other options. If the government remains unable to pick a basic model for Brexit, then we will end up in something like the final scene of Thelma and Louise. Except the acting won't be as good, and it will be real life, so the only thing you can realistically do is surrender.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2017)

Raheem said:


> It's very difficult to imagine any of the possible outcomes to all this actually happening, but one of them has to. I think cancelling Article 50 is actually fairly likely, no on the basis of how political interests might align, but because it's possible to arrive at a juncture where there are no other options. If the government remains unable to pick a basic model for Brexit, then we will end up in something like the final scene of Thelma and Louise. Except the acting won't be as good, and it will be real life, so the only thing you can realistically do is surrender.


I think that's the process, they _will_ end up with an outcome because of the impossibility of other outcomes. However I think that outcome will be brexit.


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

Now she's fucked.


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> Now she's fucked.


What's happened now?


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

magneze said:


> What's happened now?


She just let Peter Bone paint her into a corner.  A very bad corner.



*Mr Peter Bone (Wellingborough) (Con)*
It has been assumed that triggering article 50 means that on 29 March 2019 we will come out of the EU if there is no agreement, but is it not the case that the negotiations can be extended if the Government and the EU agree to do that? Will the Prime Minister assure the House that under no circumstances will the negotiations be extended?




*The Prime Minister*
My hon. Friend is accurate in his interpretation of the treaty, which does allow for an extension of negotiations. I have been very clear that by March 2019 we want not only for those negotiation to have ended but to have an agreement on the future relationship and on our withdrawal, and we will leave the EU in March 2019.


----------



## Silas Loom (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> She just let Peter Bone paint her into a corner.  A very bad corner.



Could there be anything good about a corner with Peter Bone in it?


----------



## kebabking (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> Now she's fucked.



not for that reason - if she says she'll extend the negotiating period (which isn't in her gift, the UK would have to propose it, and the commission and the other member states would have to agree, or not) she just says she's increasingly desperate for a deal, in which case the EU side have little reason to offer better terms.


----------



## Raheem (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Could there be anything good about a corner with Peter Bone in it?



The keg of high explosive powder.


----------



## magneze (Oct 11, 2017)

Silas Loom said:


> Could there be anything good about a corner with Peter Bone in it?


Only two more walls to build?


----------



## gosub (Oct 11, 2017)

kebabking said:


> not for that reason - if she says she'll extend the negotiating period (which isn't in her gift, the UK would have to propose it, and the commission and the other member states would have to agree, or not) she just says she's increasingly desperate for a deal, in which case the EU side have little reason to offer better terms.


"I will work as long as it takes to get the right deal, the best Brexit deal."   was the right answer.

As it is the only way she gets the two year transition she promised business leaders were a red line earlier this week, is if she bends over and takes whatever the EU tells her to.


----------



## bemused (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> As it is the only way she gets the two year transition she promised business leaders were a red line earlier this week, is if she bends over and takes whatever the EU tells her to.



I think it's in both parties interests to nail a good deal. May seems to be getting her dander up, since the election she's been very quite.


----------



## catinthehat (Oct 11, 2017)

She thinks Venezuela is a planet.  Infected by Trump?


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2017)

gosub said:


> She just let Peter Bone paint her into a corner.  A very bad corner.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is a scenario for the EU bods to move from smirking to outright belly laughs when she enters the room.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> This is a scenario for the EU bods to move from smirking to outright belly laughs when she enters the room.



And I'm sure they will, cos the cunts are more than happy to fuck with millions of EU citizens' lives whilst they play their silly games.



gosub said:


> we won't get a sensible deal til after it's 2 year period is over.



Is about the strength of it. We were pretty much told that outright by Yanis Varoufakis.


----------



## Wilf (Oct 11, 2017)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> And I'm sure they will, cos the cunts are more than happy fuck with millions of EU citizens' lives whilst they play their silly games.
> 
> 
> 
> Is about the strength of it. We were pretty much told that outright by Yanis Varoufakis.


Though you'd think as a long time cabinet and tory party member, May would have plenty of experience of dealing with cunts. She seems eternally surprised that they have their own agenda and won't make things easy for her.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Oct 11, 2017)

Wilf said:


> Though you'd think as a long time cabinet and tory party member, May would have plenty of experience of dealing with cunts. She seems eternally surprised that they have their own agenda and won't make things easy for her.



You forget that she's hopelessly out of her league.


----------



## ViolentPanda (Oct 11, 2017)

butchersapron said:


> This is, by far, the funniest post on here this year.



Just remember to nominate it in the Christmas "funniest post of the year" thread!


----------



## Poi E (Nov 1, 2017)

Fallon has fallen. Oh, dry my tears and soothe my aching sides. More, please.


----------



## mojo pixy (Nov 1, 2017)

'' like the falling of small stones that starts an avalanche in the mountains ''

- Gandalf the White


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Nov 1, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fallon has fallen. Oh, dry my tears and soothe my aching sides. More, please.



More?

Have a trade minister and first minister of state by the weekend if you like.


----------



## gosub (Nov 1, 2017)

Poi E said:


> Fallon has fallen. Oh, dry my tears and soothe my aching sides. More, please.


We have the new Perfumo


----------



## Libertad (Nov 2, 2017)

gosub said:


> We have the new Perfumo



Fragrant.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Nov 2, 2017)

Can't be long now surely ?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Nov 2, 2017)




----------



## Teaboy (Nov 2, 2017)

Strong and stable.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 2, 2017)

gosub said:


> We have the new Perfumo


That would be the one who likes to shag men wearing women's perfume? Oh, I've spoiled your joke.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 2, 2017)

Lord Camomile said:


>



If she's lost the loyalty of her own press secretary Laura Kuenssberg then she's really in the shit.


----------



## gosub (Nov 2, 2017)

Wilf said:


> That would be the one who likes to shag men wearing women's perfume? Oh, I've spoiled your joke.



wasn't a joke just a bad late night spell check.   'In the past falling below the high standards we expect from our Armed Services.'.. among other thingss theres a rat fuck going down


----------



## Wilf (Nov 2, 2017)

I've always thought May will struggle on till the end of Brexit. Still do, just about, largely because any potential leader wants her to take all the flack. Same time, I'd guess there's a 20% chance she could be challenged by the weekend i.e. _I don't think it will happen_, but there's the ghost of a scenario there.  Problem is, any challenge will take place amid the furore around gropey MPs. Whoever challenges has to be clean.


----------



## teqniq (Jan 22, 2018)

In the torygraph no less:

We've seen enough to know Theresa May can't change. She must go

e2a also

Tory MPs accuse Theresa May of failing to act over NHS crisis


----------



## Lorca (Jan 22, 2018)

ViolentPanda said:


> Just remember to nominate it in the Christmas "funniest post of the year" thread!



heh, i just noticed this - i did buy the album tbf, though i'll take the critisism, it does sound stupid i can admit! (derail, sorry)


----------



## bemused (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't think they'll get rid of her until after Brexit or if the polls take a nose dive. I'm sure a few of the people who want to job (fuck knows why) are sitting back quietly waiting for the Brexit thing to be done. 

To be fair to her she's just gotten on with stuff rather than stepped down and retired, which would have been an easier option. I wouldn't expect the likes of Gove or Boris to hang around in the same spot.


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2018)

bemused said:


> I don't think they'll get rid of her until after Brexit or if the polls take a nose dive. I'm sure a few of the people who want to job (fuck knows why) are sitting back quietly waiting for the Brexit thing to be done.
> 
> To be fair to her she's just gotten on with stuff rather than stepped down and retired, which would have been an easier option. I wouldn't expect the likes of Gove or Boris to hang around in the same spot.


I'm not sure she is "getting on with stuff". I think she's desperately clinging on to power, because she genuinely believes she can/should.

The more I see of this government, the more I believe that they are so completely out of touch with reality that they think that nobody in their right mind could object to what they're doing. I think they believe their own propaganda.


----------



## bemused (Jan 22, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I'm not sure she is "getting on with stuff". I think she's desperately clinging on to power, because she genuinely believes she can/should.



I don't think she's clinging to power, she knows she won't be there next election. It's more a case no one wants the gig pre-brexit, because that's what we want someone who waits until the tricky stuff is all done before making a run for the job.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 22, 2018)

I don't think her powers that be are letting her chuck it all in, after all she is married to a billionaire hedge fund fucker, she doesnt need the work unless she thinks its the will of god , which is more worrying imo


----------



## existentialist (Jan 22, 2018)

I guess none of us will really know until she publishes her memoirs 

I used to think that she was probably stuck in the job, but...well, I just don't think she's a good enough actor to be faking the apparent enthusiasm with which she's continuing to pursue the Tory agenda, despite being thwarted at every turn.


----------



## elbows (Jan 23, 2018)

Boris alert: 

Johnson to push for more cash for NHS



> Boris Johnson is expected to push for an extra £100m a week for the NHS in England at a cabinet meeting on Tuesday, the BBC understands.
> 
> Health Secretary Jeremy Hunt will give ministers a routine update on how the NHS is coping with winter pressures.
> 
> ...





> Growing numbers of Conservative MPs are openly expressing their frustration with Number 10's handling of the NHS winter pressures.
> 
> They are particularly concerned about Prime Minister Theresa May's response to calls for a cross-party commission to tackle the long term challenges of facing the health service.
> 
> One senior Tory MP told the BBC: "We all know the problem - it is at the centre. There is no decision making."


----------



## Streathamite (Jan 23, 2018)

Raheem said:


> The keg of high explosive powder.


'ere mate, chuck us yer matches...


----------



## toblerone3 (Jan 23, 2018)

I think we are still waiting for the moment...I hope it comes.


----------



## bemused (Jan 24, 2018)

The subtly of Boris's leadership is a wonder to behold. I'm expecting him to at some point turn up with a 'vote for me' teeshirt.


----------



## elbows (Jan 24, 2018)

bemused said:


> The subtly of Boris's leadership is a wonder to behold. I'm expecting him to at some point turn up with a 'vote for me' teeshirt.



At times ol' Stealthy Johnson certainly gives me cause to recall the Venezuelan coup-plotters who decided to gloat about how they did it on their tv station, only to find their boasts contributing to the whole thing unravelling before their eyes.


----------



## bemused (Jan 24, 2018)

elbows said:


> At times ol' Stealthy Johnson certainly gives me cause to recall the Venezuelan coup-plotters who decided to gloat about how they did it on their tv station, only to find their boasts contributing to the whole thing unravelling before their eyes.



It really is rather comical.


----------



## kebabking (Jan 24, 2018)

The gossip doing the rounds is that Boris wants to get fired - he can't really resign because that would shoot his leadership bid, but if he gets fired he can be the Brexit Champion and give May the good news from the back benches.

What's also doing the rounds is that the other reason Boris wants to get fired is that as foreign secretary he is pretty much confined to his ministerial salary, whereas as a back bencher, consultant to dodgy Russians and writer of self justifying newspaper articles he was on about £400,000 - of course to the lesser orders £150k is a lot of cash, but when you've built a lifestyle (and CSA payments) on £400k, it's more that a little inhibiting.

His friends in the party are deserting him like he's on fire, hence his evermore desperate shenanigans....


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 24, 2018)

kebabking said:


> as foreign secretary he is pretty much confined to his ministerial salary,



: oh dear how sad: smiley thing


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 27, 2018)

Badgers said:


>






Badgers said:


>




(from the death spiral thread - but prob more relevant here)

Seems to be lots of manoeuvring to replace May. Bad result in local elections could seal her fate. 
Not sure how useful the betting odds are - The MPs choose the final two who go to the membership vote I cant see Johnson making the final cut - or Rees Mogg for that matter. 
Last time they coalesced around  a "safety first" candidate rather then letting the members vote for Leadsom. 
They may do that again - i.e. another "unity" candidate who will in exactly the same bind as May - Rudd? Hunt? Seems to be a lot of ire directed towards this williamson bloke. Will it go to the membership? If so they will pick the most brexity candidate


----------



## binka (Jan 27, 2018)

Rudd becoming leader before the next election and then losing her 400 majority seat would be the funniest outcome surely?


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 27, 2018)

binka said:


> Rudd becoming leader before the next election and then losing her 400 majority seat would be the funniest outcome surely?


It would, but if they did select her (would they, with such a slim majority?) then surely they'd promise voters in her constituency 0% tax, free houses and better toilet paper than the Queen in order to keep her in her seat?


----------



## moochedit (Jan 30, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> It would, but if they did select her (would they, with such a slim majority?) then surely they'd promise voters in her constituency 0% tax, free houses and better toilet paper than the Queen in order to keep her in her seat?



Or they could just move her to a safer seat at the next election.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> (from the death spiral thread - but prob more relevant here)
> 
> Seems to be lots of manoeuvring to replace May. Bad result in local elections could seal her fate.
> Not sure how useful the betting odds are - The MPs choose the final two who go to the membership vote I cant see Johnson making the final cut - or Rees Mogg for that matter.
> ...



This might be right, but I think we need to add into the equation the difficulty for the parliamentary Tory party if they don't allow their membership a nutcase in the final vote. It will make them Enemies of the People. I've long thought that what they will do when the day comes is put up a Brexiteer who is willing to betray the cause.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

Raheem said:


> This might be right, but I think we need to add into the equation the difficulty for the parliamentary Tory party if they don't allow their membership a nutcase in the final vote. It will make them Enemies of the People. I've long thought that what they will do when the day comes is put up a Brexiteer who is willing to betray the cause.


----------



## Raheem (Jan 30, 2018)

Maybe. Just on the grounds of size, though, that image should be reported to the Obscene Publications squad.

I did think David Davis. He's spent time in Brussels talking to people cleverer than him. He'll have gone native by now. But perhaps even Tories realise by now that he's a little bit too shit. OTOH probably anyone at all who has Brexiteer credentials and is able to cut a deal with the other side has got number 10 on a plate.


----------



## hipipol (Jan 30, 2018)

I prefer to look at her through a Gnostic Manichaean lens - she if of the fucking darkside Guvnor, non o this Metro-Waftism please, burn her  (Gove looks like OK kindling, Boris a decent roast, not all bad then...)
Paint me blue, sharpen my War Nipples
I feel a ruckus a brewin


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jan 30, 2018)

moochedit said:


> Or they could just move her to a safer seat at the next election.


I am not, despite appearances, a political mastermind, so I wasn't sure if that would be so blatant as to be damaging.

Though I guess after shoving £1bn in the direction of the DUP they don't really have those concerns any more.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> (from the death spiral thread - but prob more relevant here)
> 
> Seems to be lots of manoeuvring to replace May. Bad result in local elections could seal her fate.
> Not sure how useful the betting odds are - The MPs choose the final two who go to the membership vote I cant see Johnson making the final cut - or Rees Mogg for that matter.
> ...



If May was the best 'unity' candidate they could scrape up last time round, I doubt there's many better options available now. There's nobody left with a defensible record as minister for something important who has even a modicum of charisma, brains or political talent.

Rudd is just May Jr, and as we saw from last year's debates she's a liability in front of the public. Hunt is the most widely loathed person in the government. The remainer wing of the tory party must know full well they don't have a candidate, and that a leadership election will go badly for them and for the whole party in the long run. That's why May survived last year's catastrophe and why she'll probably survive the next three or four major catastrophes.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Hunt is the most widely loathed person in the government. /QUOTE]
> might well be boris johnson, you know. people from all parts of the country despise him.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

McVey will give Hunt a run for his money, parachuted into a safe tory seat after being unceremoniously booted out of Wirral - and given keys to the DWP all in one go!


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> If May was the best 'unity' candidate they could scrape up last time round, I doubt there's many better options available now. There's nobody left with a defensible record as minister for something important who has even a modicum of charisma, brains or political talent.
> 
> Rudd is just May Jr, and as we saw from last year's debates she's a liability in front of the public. Hunt is the most widely loathed person in the government. The remainer wing of the tory party must know full well they don't have a candidate, and that a leadership election will go badly for them and for the whole party in the long run. That's why May survived last year's catastrophe and why she'll probably survive the next three or four major catastrophes.




Its pretty nailed she will face a confidence vote. They are close to the 48 letters they need to trigger a contest . I think they will then ditch her rather than have another year of drift and dither (they can only have on confidence vote per year).


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its pretty nailed she will face a confidence vote. They are close to the 48 letters they need to trigger a contest . I think they will then ditch her rather than have another year of drift and dither (they can only have on confidence vote per year).



I suppose recent history would support the view that they are that stupid, but I think enough of them realise that May's sole usefulness now is to carry the can for Brexit - either for the end result, or for calling it off.  They want to be the person who sashays in afterwards to pick up the pieces, who claims they would have done it all differently but for that woman who everyone hates and certainly they don't want to be the one seen as the laughing stock of Europe and left with six months at most to "fix" things.  

I'd also have thought that electoral data from the weekend (the one that claimed the youth vote wasn't that much different but that the 20-39 cohort really did go for Corbyn, and showed Labour's increased support from everyone below the age of 70) would probably have killed off any remaining hopes they'd have of winning an election anytime soon.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jan 30, 2018)

agricola said:


> I'd also have thought that electoral data from the weekend (the one that claimed the youth vote wasn't that much different but that the 20-39 cohort really did go for Corbyn, and showed Labour's increased support from everyone below the age of 70) would probably have killed off any remaining hopes they'd have of winning an election anytime soon.


The polls are still pretty much neck and neck. And I think the latest analysis of the distribution of the vote still gave the advantage to the Tories.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 30, 2018)

I did like the bit at the start of that data asking how is it that the youthquake became an accepted truth when the data shows otherwise? The answer basically being 'we're all good at jumping on answers'


----------



## agricola (Jan 30, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> The polls are still pretty much neck and neck. And I think the latest analysis of the distribution of the vote still gave the advantage to the Tories.



They are, but those questions were asked with May in charge, before Brexit has taken place (or article 50 has been rescinded) and without an election likely.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

I don't think she's going anywhere. That ship has sailed; they would have gotten rid of her by now. With no other candidate she will limp along (as she does anyway, she walks like a skeletal marionette) until 2022


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 30, 2018)

Horus Snacks said:


> I don't think she's going anywhere. That ship has sailed; they would have gotten rid of her by now. With no other candidate she will limp along (as she does anyway, she walks like a skeletal marionette) until 2022



as soon as the 1922 committe has received 48 letters from mps requesting she go then they have to have a confidence vote. Apparently the number of letters they have received is very close to triggering it. ergo - a confidence vote is highly likely in the very near future. There is a lot of anti-may aggro breaking out accross the tory party.  
You can only have 1 of these votes per year. 
So, come the (probably inevitable) vote, tory mps will have to decide weather they want another year of drift, inertia and open cabinet warfare or weather to roll the dice again and see if they can get someone in who might be able to control the government. 
I think that enough mps will have had enough to vote against her - from the brexit lot aghast at the prospect of BINO to non-affliliated backbenchers who want the government to actually do something about the NHS, housing etc.  
She doesn't even have to lose the confidence vote to go - the men in suits may give her the heave ho if she achieves anything less than a big victory over the dissenters. 
Its also notable how few voices are being raised in her defence - nobody is slagging off may's critics as far as i can see.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> as soon as the 1922 committe has received 48 letters from mps requesting she go then they have to have a confidence vote. Apparently the number of letters they have received is very close to triggering it. ergo - a confidence vote is highly likely in the very near future. There is a lot of anti-may aggro breaking out accross the tory party.
> You can only have 1 of these votes per year.
> So, come the (probably inevitable) vote, tory mps will have to decide weather they want another year of drift, inertia and open cabinet warfare or weather to roll the dice again and see if they can get someone in who might be able to control the government.
> I think that enough mps will have had enough to vote against her - from the brexit lot aghast at the prospect of BINO to non-affliliated backbenchers who want the government to actually do something about the NHS, housing etc.
> ...


When it comes to the Tories I hope for the best (May falling down a hole to her death) but expect the worst (May slipping on a banana skin)


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 30, 2018)

I do wonder just how she gets out of bed in the morning. Her MPs and ministers mostly hate her, Brexit is going to shit as is the rest of whatever the fuck she's trying to achieve. Seems Merkel just laughed in her face in Davos the other day. When she goes over to Brussels you can see just how hated she is. Personally I'd tell them all to fucking do one, plant the nut on Merkel and just leave the room.

Anyone got any idea how/why she carries on?


----------



## ruffneck23 (Jan 30, 2018)

I said up thread a week or so ago, I dont think the powers that be are going to let her go,she fucked it and must now carry the poisoned chalice that is brexit and through some weird loyalty she listens to them


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> I do wonder just how she gets out of bed in the morning. Her MPs and ministers mostly hate her, Brexit is going to shit as is the rest of whatever the fuck she's trying to achieve. Seems Merkel just laughed in her face in Davos the other day. When she goes over to Brussels you can see just how hated she is. Personally I'd tell them all to fucking do one, plant the nut on Merkel and just leave the room.
> 
> Anyone got any idea how/why she carries on?


LOTS OF BIG POUNDS!


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 30, 2018)

Horus Snacks said:


> LOTS OF BIG POUNDS!



Husband's a city wallah, she'd get a pension, they've no kids, they've got more than enough dough to see them living comfortably, she's just barmy.


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 30, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Husband's a city wallah, she'd get a pension, they've no kids, they've got more than enough dough to see them living comfortably, she's just barmy.



Or just so bloody minded that she cannot contemplate walking away. Do you think she may have blocked calls to her mobile from Graham Brady while on the China jolly?


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Husband's a city wallah, she'd get a pension, they've no kids, they've got more than enough dough to see them living comfortably, she's just barmy.


Yes that's what I mean: she's there facilitating his investments and getting lots of big pounds from the likes of carillion.

As for having no kids? I bet the sex is incredible!


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 30, 2018)

Horus Snacks said:


> As for having no kids? I bet the sex is incredible!



Bet it's not a patch on running through wheat fields.


----------



## Horus Snacks (Jan 30, 2018)

That's just the foreplay.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jan 31, 2018)

I'm not a quitter, says Theresa May



> Theresa May has responded to questions about her future as prime minister, saying: "I'm not a quitter."





Politicians who say 'I'm not a quitter'


----------



## krink (Jan 31, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Bet it's not a patch on running through wheat fields.



*Something about being ploughed*

I'm tired


----------



## steveo87 (Jan 31, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Bet it's not a patch on running through wheat fields.


Not this time of the year, it'll just be the shoots, it'll be like walking on broken glass.

Maybe if she had said that then she wouldn't have looked like such a dick....


----------



## Sprocket. (Jan 31, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Not this time of the year, it'll just be the shoots, it'll be like walking on broken glass.
> 
> Maybe if she had said that then she wouldn't have looked like such a dick....



I think she is proving her liking for masochism with her current predicament.


----------



## gosub (Feb 2, 2018)

steveo87 said:


> Not this time of the year, it'll just be the shoots, it'll be like walking on broken glass.
> 
> Maybe if she had said that then she wouldn't have looked like such a dick....


Better to go with Shooting a man in Reno just to watch him die.... Far more relatable


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Husband's a city wallah, she'd get a pension, they've no kids, they've got more than enough dough to see them living comfortably, she's just barmy.



Don't we pay out shitloads of upkeep money to former PMs? In theory to stop them having to whore themselves out on the corporate circuit like Blair has done anyway.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 2, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Don't we pay out shitloads of upkeep money to former PMs? In theory to stop them having to whore themselves out on the corporate circuit like Blair has done anyway.


i am constantly surprised that people almost fall over themselves to give money to a raddled auld whore like blair


----------



## SpookyFrank (Feb 2, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i am constantly surprised that people almost fall over themselves to give money to a raddled auld whore like blair



Look at the people doing the giving. Blair did very well indeed for rich fuckers. If they're willing to pay to keep their little monkey dancing then dance the monkey shall.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 4, 2018)

Brexiteers all on manoeuvres - feeding stories about a Toxic Triumvirate of Johnson (prime minister), Gove (deputy) and Mogg (chancellor)   replacing may unless she rules out staying in the customs union.  This provokes a counter blast from Amber Rudd. 

How long till the "please fuck off" letters to the 1922 committee reachs 48 (triggering a confidence vote by Tory mps) ? It cant be long - every day features this or that tory disparing of her leadership and/or telling her what she must do.  Every sunday there is another round of spats via the sunday poltical TV shows. Voices in her defence within the party of the media are noticeably thin on the ground. 

When it happens I think the brexiters will make their move - and then the fun will be deep and prolonged - a bloody and toxic all out brexit based civil war that could permanently split the tory party.


----------



## gosub (Feb 4, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Don't we pay out shitloads of upkeep money to former PMs? In theory to stop them having to whore themselves out on the corporate circuit like Blair has done anyway.


Pension, Close protection officer and Driver.


----------



## agricola (Feb 5, 2018)

Today's achievement is that they've broke the clock in the Elizabeth Tower.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 5, 2018)

agricola said:


> Today's achievement is that they've broke the clock in the Elizabeth Tower.


something else to add to the refurb bill


----------



## Sue (Feb 5, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Brexiteers all on manoeuvres - feeding stories about a Toxic Triumvirate of Johnson (prime minister), Gove (deputy) and Mogg (chancellor)   replacing may unless she rules out staying in the customs union.  This provokes a counter blast from Amber Rudd.
> 
> How long till the "please fuck off" letters to the 1922 committee reachs 48 (triggering a confidence vote by Tory mps) ? It cant be long - every day features this or that tory disparing of her leadership and/or telling her what she must do.  Every sunday there is another round of spats via the sunday poltical TV shows. Voices in her defence within the party of the media are noticeably thin on the ground.
> 
> When it happens I think the brexiters will make their move - and then the fun will be deep and prolonged - a bloody and toxic all out brexit based civil war that could permanently split the tory party.


Johnson, Gove and Rees-Mogg -- a dream team right enough.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 5, 2018)

Sue said:


> Johnson, Gove and Rees-Mogg -- a dream team right enough.


the sort of dream from which you wake up in a cold sweat


----------



## Wilf (Feb 5, 2018)

Sue said:


> Johnson, Gove and Rees-Mogg -- a dream team right enough.


Snap, Crankle and Plop.


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

In a shocking turn of events, it appears that soulless drone Stephen Kinnock's twitter account has been hacked by someone with a little wit.


----------



## Raheem (Feb 7, 2018)

A reporter on Sky News has just said that Jacob Grease-Mogg has expressed outrage at the latest leak from the Brexit negotiations. Does anyone have any intel on this obscure politician?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2018)

> Senior Conservatives have launched a search for a “Stop BoMogg” candidate to prevent Boris Johnson or Jacob Rees-Mogg becoming prime minister in a sudden leadership contest.
> 
> One cabinet minister privately warned that there was a “whiff of death” about Theresa May’s premiership.



from here - but most of article is behind paywall

Remainers launch hunt for new leader to stop Boris Johnson and Jacob Rees‑Mogg


I dont think it will be long.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> When it happens I think the brexiters will make their move - and then the fun will be deep and prolonged - a bloody and toxic all out brexit based civil war that could permanently split the tory party.


Labour too, just the spotlights not really on them at the moment. All the “fun” is going to devastate the economy...like the Thatcher years all over again.

I’m leaving; packing up and going back to Brazil. At least the beer’s cheaper and you can sit in the sun while bemoaning the state of things


----------



## Orang Utan (Feb 7, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Labour too, just the spotlights not really on them at the moment. All the “fun” is going to devastate the economy...like the Thatcher years all over again.
> 
> I’m leaving; packing up and going back to Brazil. At least the beer’s cheaper and you can sit in the sun while bemoaning the state of things


Brazil is even more divided than our society though


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> from here - but most of article is behind paywall
> 
> Remainers launch hunt for new leader to stop Boris Johnson and Jacob Rees‑Mogg
> 
> ...



Why aren't Labour 20 points ahead in the polls? The Tories are in a place where Mogg, Johnson and that other smurf are being called the 'dream team'


----------



## Favelado (Feb 7, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Brazil is even more divided than our society though



Despite Brazil's problems (as Tom Jobim said 'it's not for beginners'), it's an absolutely extraordinary place. I can see why you'd feel like that.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> Why aren't Labour 20 points ahead in the polls? The Tories are in a place where Mogg, Johnson and that other smurf are being called the 'dream team'



My guess is that for a significant  chunk of voters outside of the tory core vote - brexit is more important than anything else and that they see the tories as the brexit party. 
For labour to win them over they would have to convince them that they were the more brexity of the two - which would a suicidal position to take. 
The usual expectations of how parties "should" be polling  are bunk - its all up in the air - the last two elections should have taught us that. 
Everything is paralysed by brexit. If (when) may goes and they get a brexity leader the tories may split - and then things might change.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2018)

pseudonarcissus said:


> Labour too, just the spotlights not really on them at the moment. All the “fun” is going to devastate the economy...like the Thatcher years all over again.
> 
> I’m leaving; packing up and going back to Brazil. At least the beer’s cheaper and you can sit in the sun while bemoaning the state of things



Labour's brexit divisions are as nothing compared to the tories - its not a life and death issue for labour as it clearly is for the tories. And id much rather have a weak and paralysed tory government tearing lumps off each other than one that is united enough to get on with their mission of fucking us all up the arse.


----------



## bemused (Feb 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> The usual expectations of how parties "should" be polling  are bunk - its all up in the air - the last two elections should have taught us that.



Whilst I agree polls showing election success aren't reliable, polls showing voter intent as barometer of how the parties are perceived haen't moved since the election. The Tory part is mess and I'm surprised that no polls have shown Labour developing a lead.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Feb 7, 2018)

like i said - it shows how much some people care about brexit. Its not that labour are polling badly - its that the tory polling is surprisingly high.


----------



## DotCommunist (Feb 7, 2018)

More to it than brexit. Cons do have a base and then there is the anti-corbyn factor, which goes underestimated round here I recon


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Feb 7, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> like i said - it shows how much some people care about brexit. Its not that labour are polling badly - its that the tory polling is surprisingly high.



Yeah exactly. There's been a large swing back to the Tories from UKIP and those people aren't about to go voting Labour. 

It might not be what bemused is getting at here but this has become the Labour right's standard question hasn't it - they've had to begrudgingly admit that Corbyn did OK but they're sticking with the fantasy that a nice centrist anti-brexiter would be doing miles better.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> Whilst I agree polls showing election success aren't reliable, polls showing voter intent as barometer of how the parties are perceived haen't moved since the election. The Tory part is mess and I'm surprised that no polls have shown Labour developing a lead.


Labour have had small leads in most of the polls this year.  But yes, generally, I take your point. With the tories so fucked up at the moment, you'd normally expect the opposition to be well in the lead. The other side of the equation is, if it makes any sense to put it in these terms, Labour's vote at the gen election last year was 'overstated'.  Their policies didn't get the usual level of scrutiny due to May's disastrous campaign and I'm not sure Labour will get a clean sweep of voters under 40 again.  My own guess is that the tories will win the next election.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 7, 2018)

Orang Utan said:


> Brazil is even more divided than our society though


I’m not disputing that. 

And usually I’d be quite happy to gloat at the Tory party tearing itself apart, I’m just really depressed about the future.

Folha de São Paulo’s headline the other day was “Economic Pessimism is the lowest in Three Years”. I’ll take that


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Feb 7, 2018)

Here is a cheerful scenario for you. (Mind you, I disagree that nothing can be done other than to become an exile. And the idea of Britain Frits and National Action as modern day Freikorps is risible - but the line where he says some right groups are already "training for civil war " is interesting if he has evidence that this is others beside the BF and NA muppets....) 

Incivil Contingencies: #1 The Dictatorship


----------



## Libertad (Feb 7, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Here is a cheerful scenario for you. (Mind you, I disagree that nothing can be done other than to become an exile. And the idea of Britain Frits and National Action as modern day Freikorps is risible - but the line where he says some right groups are already "training for civil war " is interesting if he has evidence that this is others beside the BF and NA muppets....)
> 
> Incivil Contingencies: #1 The Dictatorship



Well that was fun.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Labour have had small leads in most of the polls this year.  But yes, generally, I take your point. With the tories so fucked up at the moment, you'd normally expect the opposition to be well in the lead. The other side of the equation is, if it makes any sense to put it in these terms, Labour's vote at the gen election last year was 'overstated'.  Their policies didn't get the usual level of scrutiny due to May's disastrous campaign and I'm not sure Labour will get a clean sweep of voters under 40 again.  My own guess is that the tories will win the next election.



The Tory poll performance is bolstered by two things though - the first is them representing Brexit, and the second is Corbyn himself (who a large part of the population believes, after being told on a near hourly basis, is a Communist).  Those are not especially sound foundations on which to build a successful election campaign;  Brexit will have probably blown up in their face by then, and if two leadership elections and the 2017 GE tell us anything its that Corbyn's ratings go up the more he (rather than the description of him filtered by the media) is exposed to the public.

Combine all that with the looming disasters caused by the way in which they have gone about austerity and they could easily get wiped out at the next election.  What are they going to run on?


----------



## Wilf (Feb 7, 2018)

agricola said:


> The Tory poll performance is bolstered by two things though - the first is them representing Brexit, and the second is Corbyn himself (who a large part of the population believes, after being told on a near hourly basis, is a Communist).  Those are not especially sound foundations on which to build a successful election campaign;  Brexit will have probably blown up in their face by then, and if two leadership elections and the 2017 GE tell us anything its that Corbyn's ratings go up the more he (rather than the description of him filtered by the media) is exposed to the public.
> 
> Combine all that with the looming disasters caused by the way in which they have gone about austerity and they could easily get wiped out at the next election.  What are they going to run on?


Even as a lexit minded person I agree that the UK's deal *is* going to be pretty bad and the disruption of the whole thing isn't going to help jobs, productivity etc. _Logically_, you'd expect that to blow up in the tories faces, but it's interesting that it hasn't done so far (they were actually ahead in the last poll I saw, by 1%). I just don't see the fallout flowing along easily predictable lines. Labour's lack of a clear position has worked reasonably well so far, but can't last long. The Tories have got 'the people voted for brexit. We delivered it. We are not Corbyn'. It's not much, but I think it may be enough. Week is a long time in politics and all that, though.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 7, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Even as a lexit minded person I agree that the UK's deal *is* going to be pretty bad and the disruption of the whole thing isn't going to help jobs, productivity etc. _Logically_, you'd expect that to blow up in the tories faces, but it's interesting that it hasn't done so far (they were actually ahead in the last poll I saw, by 1%). I just don't see the fallout flowing along easily predictable lines. Labour's lack of a clear position has worked reasonably well so far, but can't last long. The Tories have got 'the people voted for brexit. We delivered it. We are not Corbyn'. It's not much, but I think it may be enough. Week is a long time in politics and all that, though.


the tories have got as great if not greater differences between different wings of their party: e.g. see soubry demanding something be done about rees mogg and johnson. however, i always understood lexit to be despite the labour party, not engaged with it.


----------



## agricola (Feb 7, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Even as a lexit minded person I agree that the UK's deal *is* going to be pretty bad and the disruption of the whole thing isn't going to help jobs, productivity etc. _Logically_, you'd expect that to blow up in the tories faces, but it's interesting that it hasn't done so far (they were actually ahead in the last poll I saw, by 1%). I just don't see the fallout flowing along easily predictable lines. Labour's lack of a clear position has worked reasonably well so far, but can't last long. The Tories have got 'the people voted for brexit. We delivered it. We are not Corbyn'. It's not much, but I think it may be enough. Week is a long time in politics and all that, though.



I am not sure why anyone would expect Brexit to have blown up by now - they aren't that far in the negotiations and none of the real issues that cause division have yet come up. 

As for Labour's position on Brexit, for all the nonsense chatted by the usual suspects among the PLP it is far more coherent than the proposed alternative; being part of a customs union over which you have no say in *is* a daft idea, the only reason the Maquis are calling for it is because they are terrified to call for what they actually want (to stay in the EU).  What makes it worse is that if they did what the Maquis demand, it would put Labour in the position of pre-approving the policy that May is very likely to be forced into (some form of customs union membership because of the Irish border, but with the advantages of EU membership thrown away in order to claim that they "delivered Brexit").


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 7, 2018)

bemused said:


> Why aren't Labour 20 points ahead in the polls? The Tories are in a place where Mogg, Johnson and that other smurf are being called the 'dream team'


Considering what Labour polled in the GE, for them to be 20 points ahead the'd have to be polling a ~50% share of the vote. That's not happened since the 1950s and won't happen now. And when you did have parties getting just under ~50% of the vote you didn't have a 20 point difference between the two of them.


----------



## Wilf (Feb 8, 2018)

agricola said:


> I am not sure why anyone would expect Brexit to have blown up by now - they aren't that far in the negotiations and none of the real issues that cause division have yet come up.
> 
> .


It's hard to know how the deal will play out after it has been signed/we've left. Some of it will be obviously shit, the rest will be battled and spun over with the shitness only being proven 12 months on when the mega contracts with the rest of the world don't roll in.  It's not impossible the tories will actually get a boost when the thing is signed - 'we are the party who gave you the vote, we are the party that delivered brexit'. Depends how it all goes of course, but it's not _impossible_.  What is certain is the tories have had saturation bad news reporting around brexit ever since the 2017 election - splits, May looking weak, indecision, eyes swivelling, Eurobods laughing at us etc. Should have been the perfect scenario for their ratings to drop, failing to hit the mark on just about everything that defines a successful party/government. Brexit is a tremendous fuck up and it's the tories doing the fucking up, but it doesn't seem to be playing to the rules of normal politics.


----------



## bemused (Feb 8, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Considering what Labour polled in the GE, for them to be 20 points ahead the'd have to be polling a ~50% share of the vote. That's not happened since the 1950s and won't happen now. And when you did have parties getting just under ~50% of the vote you didn't have a 20 point difference between the two of them.



That's assuming the Tory vote is immovable.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> That's assuming the Tory vote is immovable.


No it's not, it assumes the opposite. Labour gaining 10% at the Tories expense (i.e. Labour ~50%, ~Con 30%)


----------



## pseudonarcissus (Feb 8, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> No it's not, it assumes the opposite. Labour gaining 10% at the Tories expense (i.e. Labour ~50%, ~Con 30%)


Which doesn’t seem to be happening..

“The YouGov poll for The Times puts the Tories on 43 per cent, up 1 point compared with last week, while Labour is on 39 per cent, down 3 points.

Meanwhile, the Liberal Democrats are on 8 points - up 2 points on last week's survey, according to the poll of 2,000 adults.”

Things just get worse and worse


----------



## bemused (Feb 8, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> No it's not, it assumes the opposite. Labour gaining 10% at the Tories expense (i.e. Labour ~50%, ~Con 30%)



At their peak vs. Corbyn May was up 22 points. Even with all the stuff going on Labour don't seem to be eeking out a lead. If they replace May with anyone with a functioning personality I think Labour will have real problems.

That said the likelihood of the Tory party makes Grove, Boris or leader is pretty high. Javid, Rudd or Patel would at least make it interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> At their peak vs. Corbyn May was up 22 points. Even with all the stuff going on Labour don't seem to be eeking out a lead. If they replace May with anyone with a functioning personality I think Labour will have real problems.
> 
> That said the likelihood of the Tory party makes Grove, Boris or leader is pretty high. Javid, Rudd or Patel would at least make it interesting.


may does have a functioning personality. it's just a particularly shit one.


----------



## bemused (Feb 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> may does have a functioning personality. it's just a particularly shit one.



I quite like her to be honest, maybe it's because the people surrounding her seem such children.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> I quite like her to be honest, maybe it's because the people surrounding her seem such children.


you don't like children i see


----------



## bemused (Feb 8, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you don't like children i see



I like mine.

I just like her because she could have pulled a Cameron and fucked off the moment it got a bit difficult. But, she's hung around knowing she'll be a sacrificial lamb.


----------



## Pickman's model (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> I like mine.
> 
> I just like her because she could have pulled a Cameron and fucked off the moment it got a bit difficult. But, she's hung around knowing she'll be a sacrificial lamb.


yeh. so rabbit caught in headlights impresses you.


----------



## redsquirrel (Feb 8, 2018)

bemused said:


> At their peak vs. Corbyn May was up 22 points. Even with all the stuff going on Labour don't seem to be eeking out a lead.


No is was 20+ in a few polls, the average value was lower than that. Moreover that was in polls that were probably overestimating the Tory share of the vote. 

The 2017 GE had a return to two party politics in England and Wales, under those circumstances you simply aren't going to get 20 point leads.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2018)

I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...

Theresa May 'not invited to royal wedding' of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 10, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...
> 
> Theresa May 'not invited to royal wedding' of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle


tbh i have never been to a wedding to which theresa may has been invited


----------



## Wilf (Apr 10, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...
> 
> Theresa May 'not invited to royal wedding' of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle


Not surprised after the way she destroyed that wheatfield.


----------



## ruffneck23 (Apr 10, 2018)

I dont think you would have missed much Pickman's model


----------



## bemused (Apr 10, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...



I think they want to go for the 'modest' look without the World leaders queuing up.


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 10, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...
> 
> Theresa May 'not invited to royal wedding' of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle


All the weddings I've been too the guest list has run along the lines of family, and friends with their plus ones, often including workmates, woman who comes in to see the groom's granny once a week probably not a top criteria.


----------



## bemused (Apr 11, 2018)

Monkeygrinder's Organ said:


> It might not be what bemused is getting at here but this has become the Labour right's standard question hasn't it - they've had to begrudgingly admit that Corbyn did OK but they're sticking with the fantasy that a nice centrist anti-brexiter would be doing miles better.



My general ghist is neither of these parties seem to be building any lead in the polls. The Tories have a caretaker manager and for whatever reason Labour haven't seem able to move the topic from brexit on to anything substaintive long enough to degrade the Tories polling.

I've no doubt Labour will do very well at the locals, but it does feel like the national debate is paused until ... I assume brexit.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 11, 2018)

ruffneck23 said:


> I'm no royalist but kudos to hewitt's spawn...
> 
> Theresa May 'not invited to royal wedding' of Prince Harry and Meghan Markle



Looks like Meghan's well and truly sunk her claws in. They've not even invited Harry's mum


----------



## MickiQ (Apr 11, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Looks like Meghan's well and truly sunk her claws in. They've not even invited Harry's mum


TBF she probably smells a bit by now


----------



## Orang Utan (Apr 11, 2018)

LOL:
Theresa May 'sends letter to Mr YouMustBe F***ingJoking' | Metro News


----------



## teqniq (Apr 15, 2018)

Prime Minister  | eBay


----------



## Wilf (Apr 15, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Looks like Meghan's well and truly sunk her claws in. They've not even invited Harry's mum


... or, I imagine, his dad.

boom + tish


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 15, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> TBF she probably smells a bit by now


They'd have to excavate her from the isle of dogs


----------



## mather (Apr 15, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Here is a cheerful scenario for you. (Mind you, I disagree that nothing can be done other than to become an exile. And the idea of Britain Frits and National Action as modern day Freikorps is risible - but the line where he says some right groups are already "training for civil war " is interesting if he has evidence that this is others beside the BF and NA muppets....)
> 
> Incivil Contingencies: #1 The Dictatorship



That article could have been good as it covered some good points but ruined it with the liberal hysteria and fantastical conclusions.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Apr 15, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> Here is a cheerful scenario for you. (Mind you, I disagree that nothing can be done other than to become an exile. And the idea of Britain Frits and National Action as modern day Freikorps is risible - but the line where he says some right groups are already "training for civil war " is interesting if he has evidence that this is others beside the BF and NA muppets....)
> 
> Incivil Contingencies: #1 The Dictatorship



What a load of bollocks. He lost me at 'Britain is moving to the right'. It Isn't.


----------



## bemused (Apr 25, 2018)

The joy of seeing Tory MP and believer in bullshit David Tredinnick bigging up homoeopathy in PMQs.


----------



## agricola (Apr 25, 2018)

bemused said:


> The joy of seeing Tory MP and believer in bullshit David Tredinnick bigging up homoeopathy in PMQs.



apparently there was one bit where she praised home schooling as well


----------



## bemused (Apr 25, 2018)

agricola said:


> apparently there was one bit where she praised home schooling as well



To be fair she didn't praise drinking water to treat stuff - she just said he was a fan of witchcraft ... erm .... I mean complimentary medicine.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2018)

rudd goes - which kinds of leaves May in the firing line. The letter that forced Rudd to resign was from her to May - erxplictiyl talking about deportation targets. Which May knew about them as well.  That plus local elections on thursday. After a period of calm and some government friendly "threats to the nation" stuff she is suddenly looking vulnerable again.


----------



## Wilf (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> rudd goes - which kinds of leaves May in the firing line. The letter that forced Rudd to resign was from her to May - erxplictiyl talking about deportation targets. Which May knew about them as well.  That plus local elections on thursday. After a period of calm and some government friendly "threats to the nation" stuff she is suddenly looking vulnerable again.


I'm not disagreeing with any of this, about her being vulnerable, but the Tories have already played their strategic/get out of jail card twice (replacing the leader after the brexit vote and calling an election to stuff Corbyn). Unforeseen circumstances aside, I can't see how they can or would want to hold another election before 2022 and another leadership challenge just can't happen given the potential for bloodletting (though May might go at the end of the transition period. Can't remember, has she said that already?).  All adds up to the Tory leadership being weak, hemmed in and driven by the worst of the worst. However I still don't see that adding up to a Labour victory in 2022, though that's all so far away as to make predictions meaningless.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'm not disagreeing with any of this, about her being vulnerable, but the Tories have already played their strategic/get out of jail card twice (replacing the leader after the brexit vote and calling an election to stuff Corbyn). Unforeseen circumstances aside, I can't see how they can or would want to hold another election before 2022 and another leadership challenge just can't happen given the potential for bloodletting (though May might go at the end of the transition period. Can't remember, has she said that already?).  All adds up to the Tory leadership being weak, hemmed in and driven by the worst of the worst. However I still don't see that adding up to a Labour victory in 2022, though that's all so far away as to make predictions meaningless.


yeh. but you won't believe what theresa may did next.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2018)

Wilf said:


> I'm not disagreeing with any of this, about her being vulnerable, but the Tories have already played their strategic/get out of jail card twice (replacing the leader after the brexit vote and calling an election to stuff Corbyn). Unforeseen circumstances aside, I can't see how they can or would want to hold another election before 2022 and another leadership challenge just can't happen given the potential for bloodletting (though May might go at the end of the transition period. Can't remember, has she said that already?).  All adds up to the Tory leadership being weak, hemmed in and driven by the worst of the worst. However I still don't see that adding up to a Labour victory in 2022, though that's all so far away as to make predictions meaningless.



thing is she is only a couple of letters to the 1922 committee away from an automatic confidence vote in her leadership- a bad result in the local elections could very well push that over the line. Then its a question of weather enough mps think its time to eject or wait another year (there have to be 12 months between contests). The brexit bloc might try and seize the opporunity to get one of their own in charge.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Apr 30, 2018)

I am sticking my neck out,l but given that brexit is a fucking mess, whatever your perspective on it, the PM at the time of handover will be keelhauled and exiled to the Lords for the rest of their lives. No one who has any nouse will want to dethrone TM until it she has served her purpose- and she knows this. She has the look of a hanged man(woman)


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am sticking my neck out,l but given that brexit is a fucking mess, whatever your perspective on it, the PM at the time of handover will be keelhauled and exiled to the Lords for the rest of their lives. No one who has any nouse will want to dethrone TM until it she has served her purpose- and she knows this. She has the look of a hanged man(woman)


I'd have bailed ages ago, but I can dimly sort of see why she stays, its the history books. Also its the greatest prize in british politics, even if you fuck it up you can hope for a good write up. Who now remembers winnie as an abusive racist worker hating gas-monger? no its all gary oldman in a fatsuit and shit.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2018)

but the point is that - whilst most tory mps think they should keep May as the Brexit Aunt Sally until its all resovled and then ditch her - the tory party rules mean there _has _to be a confidence vote if the number of letters to the 1922 committee calling for her to go reaches a certain number (its a percentage of tory mps - not sure what it is exactly) . Apparently they are very close to the line. Bad results on thursday could very well push it over the edge.
At that point there will be a vote amongst tory mps on weahter they have confidence in may as a leader. There can only be one of these votes per year. Then tory mps will be forced to decide on weather to dithc her now or hang on another year. They may rally round - but enough may decide - "fuck it - lets get it over with" plus the brexit bloc take the opportunity to push for a coup.
Whatever their grand designs - their own policies and procedures  might force them to resolve the whole leadership issue sooner then they want.
There is no tory party consensus - its a rats nest of toxic ambition, self interest, Machiavellian manoeuvring and ideological conflict. May is still there because the overlapping interests of different factions agree on this bit of the vermin's venn diagram - a confidence vote will change that.


----------



## bemused (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> but the point is that - whilst most tory mps think they should keep May as the Brexit Aunt Sally until its all resovled and then ditch her - the tory party rules mean there _has _to be a confidence vote if the number of letters to the 1922 committee calling for her to go reaches a certain number (its a percentage of tory mps - not sure what it is exactly) . Apparently they are very close to the line. Bad results on thursday could very well push it over the edge.



It's 15% that's about 50 of them need to write a letter.

She's offered to go already. I think the reason you've not seen any challengers is that no wants to job at the moment - she's going to go before the next election so any change in PM is going to be the defacto start of the next election. If you wanted to be the next PM would you really be keen on taking over now? She's polling ahead of Corbyn as PM, the national polls haven't moved up or down - they have time to replace the front bench with some more media friendly faces: Rabb, Fernandes, Cleverly, Ghani etc.

Replacing her with the one of the same old case: Gove, Boris, Patel etc isn't going to help them about a Labour party convinced they can win next time around  - and probably can.


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 30, 2018)

bemused said:


> She's polling ahead of Corbyn as PM


as she was at the start of the last election campaign and we all know how that turned out


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2018)

bemused said:


> It's 15% that's about 50 of them need to write a letter.
> 
> She's offered to go already. I think the reason you've not seen any challengers is that no wants to job at the moment - she's going to go before the next election so any change in PM is going to be the defacto start of the next election. If you wanted to be the next PM would you really be keen on taking over now? She's polling ahead of Corbyn as PM, the national polls haven't moved up or down - they have time to replace the front bench with some more media friendly faces: Rabb, Fernandes, Cleverly, Ghani etc.
> 
> Replacing her with the one of the same old case: Gove, Boris, Patel etc isn't going to help them about a Labour party convinced they can win next time around  - and probably can.



Most of  them dont want to replace her right now - but shes a couple more letters to the 1922 committee away from a situation where they have to confront that issues. That changes their calculations. 

This article is from January. It says they need 48 letters and at time of writing they had received 40. Since this article May has had a period of relative calm - but windrush, predicted bad results in the locals plus looming brexit crunches will turn up the heat again. There is a chunk of tory mps who want her to go now, the rest want her to go later - none of them want her to stay.   I would say the chances of her facing a confidence vote in the next month are pretty high. Nobody is in control of this process. 

https://www.theguardian.com/politic...dering-coup-against-may-as-frustration-builds


----------



## bemused (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Most of  them dont want to replace her right now - but shes a couple more letters to the 1922 committee away from a situation where they have to confront that issues. That changes their calculations.
> 
> This article is from January. It says they need 48 letters and at time of writing they had received 40. Since this article May has had a period of relative calm - but windrush, predicted bad results in the locals plus looming brexit crunches will turn up the heat again. There is a chunk of tory mps who want her to go now, the rest want her to go later - none of them want her to stay.   I would say the chances of her facing a confidence vote in the next month are pretty high. Nobody is in control of this process.
> 
> Tory MPs considering coup against May as frustration builds



I don't think anyone has suggested she stays for the next election - not even her. I'm not convinced there will be a call for a vote - because she's just as likely to simply step down and let them get on with it. They know they'll be in for a kicking at the locals anyway. But, Tory MPs are never the sanest bunch when acting as a group so who knows?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Apr 30, 2018)

it just needs 8 more mps to send a letter (possibly  even less by now) and they have to have a vote. Id say the chances of that happening in the near future are probably pretty high. Shes on very thin ice.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Apr 30, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> I am sticking my neck out,l but given that brexit is a fucking mess, whatever your perspective on it, the PM at the time of handover will be keelhauled and exiled to the Lords for the rest of their lives. No one who has any nouse will want to dethrone TM until it she has served her purpose- and she knows this. She has the look of a hanged man(woman)



I'll take the job. I don't particularly have a political agenda, at least not one I'd be able to get through parliament, but I would enjoy the money, the perks, the presumably limitless supply of diplomacy-grade cocaine and the opportunity to call Macron a slimy cunt to his face.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 30, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> it just needs 8 more mps to send a letter (possibly  even less by now) and they have to have a vote. Id say the chances of that happening in the near future are probably pretty high. Shes on very thin ice.


surely there is a time limit on the letters? like, ones written months and months ago probably don't count any more. Otherwise it would be silly.


----------



## DotCommunist (Apr 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> surely there is a time limit on the letters? like, ones written months and months ago probably don't count any more. Otherwise it would be silly.


simpler mechanism is when the total is reached then all letter-writers must be contacted for the nod to 'go forward'

but who knows, their shits masonic


----------



## Wilf (Apr 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> surely there is a time limit on the letters? like, ones written months and months ago probably don't count any more. Otherwise it would be silly.


It's 30th April 2018 and a letter arrives at the 1922 Committee HQ:

"_Finally_, we've got that bastard Bonar-Law!"


----------



## bemused (Apr 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> surely there is a time limit on the letters? like, ones written months and months ago probably don't count any more. Otherwise it would be silly.



They have to withdraw it.


----------



## rutabowa (Apr 30, 2018)

bemused said:


> They have to withdraw it.


Well its all internal isn't it? Noone HAS to do anything, if any magic tipping point is reached I am sure it will all discussed internaly in private, rather than TM suddenly being tipped out of her chair like a crystal maze game show.


----------



## bemused (Apr 30, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Well its all internal isn't it? Noone HAS to do anything, if any magic tipping point is reached I am sure it will all discussed internaly in private, rather than TM suddenly being tipped out of her chair like a crystal maze game show.



It goes to a leadership vote, she doesn't get booted out. The question would be if she can be bothered to run again.


----------



## magneze (Apr 30, 2018)

bemused said:


> It goes to a leadership vote, she doesn't get booted out. The question would be if she can be bothered to run again.


I'm amazed she bothers to get up in the morning.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 1, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> Well its all internal isn't it? Noone HAS to do anything, if any magic tipping point is reached I am sure it will all discussed internaly in private, rather than TM suddenly being tipped out of her chair like a crystal maze game show.



once they reach 48 letters - the parliamentary party have to have a vote on weather they have confidence in her leadership. Its their rules - there's no choice about it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> once they reach 48 letters - the parliamentary party have to have a vote on weather they have confidence in her leadership. Its their rules - there's no choice about it.


I bet its 48 letters within a 3 month period tho, or 48 letters within 1 parliamentary session, or at least some time limit. Not 48 letters across the whole time they are leader, which could be 10 years or whatever.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 1, 2018)

the letter stands until the mp who sent it withdraws it.


----------



## rutabowa (May 1, 2018)

What is everyone basing that on? Is there an original document of the rules online or something?

I also think that, if the 48th letter came in, whoever received it would be having internal talks with the other 47 letter writers explaining that if one of them doesn't withdraw it then they will be fucked... basically I just don't think it is as easy as that article suggests.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2018)

Do not mess with The Brady!
He is allegedly the only one who knows how many current letters are in.


----------



## binka (May 1, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Do not mess with The Brady!
> He is allegedly the only one who knows how many current letters are in.


I was going to ask how many people know how many letters are in. Good thing your average Tory MP is so honest and trustworthy or else there'd be an awful lot of scope for shenanigans with such a system


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 1, 2018)

rutabowa said:


> What is everyone basing that on? Is there an original document of the rules online or something?
> 
> I also think that, if the 48th letter came in, whoever received it would be having internal talks with the other 47 letter writers explaining that if one of them doesn't withdraw it then they will be fucked... basically I just don't think it is as easy as that article suggests.





> Forty-eight Conservative MPs would need to back a no confidence vote in Theresa May to trigger a leadership contest, according to party rules.
> 
> There are two ways a contest can be triggered, most obviously if the leader of the party resigns. If they do not, 15% of Conservative MPs must write to the chairman of the 1922 committee of backbench Tories. With the party’s current crop of 317 MPs, 48 would be needed.



from here - How would the Tories trigger a leadership contest against Theresa May?

im sure you can get hold of the tory party rulebook if you can be arsed. as soon as letter 48 comes in - the contest is triggered. To do otherwise would be a breach of their own rules.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 1, 2018)

binka said:


> I was going to ask how many people know how many letters are in. Good thing your average Tory MP is so honest and trustworthy or else there'd be an awful lot of scope for shenanigans with such a system



the gaurdain article above says something like "it is believed that the number stands at 40" - ive seen that widely reported elsewhere and nobody seems to be disputing it. Presumably thats becasue its from off the record briefings to journos from the 1922 committee itself - or people close to it.


----------



## agricola (May 1, 2018)

another day, another surrender:



> *Government accepts public ownership registers for UK overseas territories in major U-turn*
> *
> Sir Alan Duncan *now turns to beneficial ownership in his speech.
> 
> ...


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 1, 2018)

That is gonna hurt some of the commonwealth countries


----------



## Sprocket. (May 1, 2018)

binka said:


> I was going to ask how many people know how many letters are in. Good thing your average Tory MP is so honest and trustworthy or else there'd be an awful lot of scope for shenanigans with such a system



Yes, allegedly would be better with apostrophes.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 1, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> That is gonna hurt some of the commonwealth countries


 
eta

but not the crown dependancies like IoM/ Channel islands.

Good money launderers vs bad money launderers


----------



## teqniq (May 13, 2018)




----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 26, 2018)

.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Davies resigns. Brexit MPs spitting dummies. Talk of a confidence vote. But Mays allies are briefing that they think she would win it. But would she win it by enough?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Davies resigns. Brexit MPs spitting dummies. Talk of a confidence vote. But Mays allies are briefing that they think she would win it. But would she win it by enough?


Hopefully not


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> .View attachment 139083


Who is that helping the unfortunate woman up?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

David Davis: 'I wouldn't have done a good job' of delivering May's Brexit plan – politics live



> *Rees-Mogg says no confidence vote in May not 'immediately' in the offing*
> 
> 
> *Jacob Rees-Mogg, *the Conservative MP who chairs the pro-Brexit European Reseach Group, is hosting his LBC phone-in this morning. He has just said he does not think a no confidence vote in Theresa May is “immediately” in the offing. He said:
> ...



empty threat? or will he ...er ... follow through? I cant see May dropping her plan. she has to stick to it or resign.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Surely there has to be an election now. This is fucking madness.

Not that convinced Labour would win.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> .View attachment 139083


Aside from the obsequious class bullshit on display that looks like one of the most physically awkward poses imaginable. Like a sickly giraffe trying to stand for the first time....before beating down the working class


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Surely there has to be an election now. This is fucking madness.
> 
> Not that convinced Labour would win.



The toires would have to lose control of parliament. That would only happen if a dozen tories defected (or the DUP pulled the plug - but they wont)  - but we are some way from that. It could maybe happen if May ends up being replaced by Rees Mogg.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Surely there has to be an election now. This is fucking madness.
> 
> Not that convinced Labour would win.


Tosh


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jul 9, 2018)

> According to the Press Association, the Brexit department does not actually know whether *Suella Braverman* has resigned or not as a Brexit minister at the moment.



As I started to read that I genuinely thought they were going to say they didn't know who she was


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 9, 2018)

Does the "they're going to keep her in position to carry the can for Brexit, then ditch her" theory still hold, or are things getting that bad that they'll actually pull the trigger now?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Does the "they're going to keep her in position to carry the can for Brexit, then ditch her" theory still hold, or are things getting that bad that they'll actually pull the trigger now?


I suspect it's more a question of finding someone loonytunes enough to want to take over, but not so loonytunes as to render the party completely unelectable. And I am not sure those two sets have any intersection...


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Surely there has to be an election now. This is fucking madness.
> 
> Not that convinced Labour would win.


no election will be called until the outcome of the World Cup matches is known.  If England win May might decide to surf the wave of nationalism, or to run away from it.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> Does the "they're going to keep her in position to carry the can for Brexit, then ditch her" theory still hold, or are things getting that bad that they'll actually pull the trigger now?



Yeah - i spose the answer lies with the Tory Brexiteers. Either they put up or shut up. They like gobbing off about betrayal from the sidelines as they see their beloved brexit dreams sold out to perfidious brussels - but will they actually do anything about it? I suspect most of them are grandstanding gobshites who know full well that anything other then BINO is politically impossible to deliver (which is exactly why Johnson hasn't resigned).


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

newbie said:


> no election will be called until the outcome of the World Cup matches is known.  If England win May might decide to surf the wave of nationalism, or to run away from it.


I don't think they can just call an election - that was the point of the Fixed Term Parliaments Act. Either 2/3 of Parliament must vote for an early GE, or a vote of no confidence in the present Government (which I think also needs a 2/3 majority) has to be passed.

No sitting government is going to want to see a vote of no confidence passed against them - it's not exactly electoral win material, so it would have to be a 2/3 majority vote for a GE. And I'm not sure I can see Labour, with its own problems, being keen on that right now - they might just want to let the current government twist in the Brexit wind for a bit longer.

She's properly lashed to the mast. I think the most likely outcome is that the 1922 get sufficient letters to prompt a leadership election, and then May ends up losing it (ie, staying as leader) by some slim margin.


----------



## DownwardDog (Jul 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> And I'm not sure I can see Labour, with its own problems, being keen on that right now - they might just want to let the current government twist in the Brexit wind for a bit longer.



Of course they would; they voted for a GE last time when they were 20 points behind.

We'd like to be in government but not just yet isn't a feasible position for the opposition.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

DownwardDog said:


> Of course they would; they voted for a GE last time when they were 20 points behind.
> 
> We'd like to be in government but not just yet isn't a feasible position for the opposition.


I don't think Labour would necessarily make that decision in such a unified way.

But yeah, I guess the lure of power would probably be too much to allow anyone to cynically pass up the chance, just to screw the incumbents a bit more.


----------



## marty21 (Jul 9, 2018)

Who would want to take on the top gig with this shit storm raging ?


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Who would want to take on the top gig with this shit storm raging ?









edit:  its Dominic Raab and his not-injunction


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2018)

"... you're never gonna do it without yer topper on ..."


----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> edit:  its Dominic Raab and his not-injunction


'Come the hour, cometh the man'...


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## happie chappie (Jul 9, 2018)

Bit of "fuck you Boris". If he stays he be seen as a man of absolutely no principles. If he resigns would be seen as an opportunist in advance of a leadership bid.


----------



## newbie (Jul 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I don't think they can just call an election - that was the point of the Fixed Term Parliaments Act. Either 2/3 of Parliament must vote for an early GE, or a vote of no confidence in the present Government (which I think also needs a 2/3 majority) has to be passed.


the clown Clegg's attempt to fetter the PMs discretion has been brushed aside, the FTPA is a dead duck as wiki makes clear


> On 18 April 2017, Prime Minister Theresa May announced her intention to call a general election for 8 June 2017, bringing the United Kingdom's 56th Parliament to an end after two years and 32 days. She required two thirds of the Commons (at least 434 MPs) to support the motion to allow it to pass.[13] Jeremy Corbyn, the Leader of the Opposition and the Labour Party indicated he was in support of an election. The motion was passed the following day by 522 votes to 13 votes.[14]


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

General election - Norway-style deal - second referendum


Mason grand plan. I don’t think he grasps the bunker mindset of many ex-labour outside the M25- I don’t think getting them on board would be that simple


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Tosh


tosh to what?


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> The toires would have to lose control of parliament. That would only happen if a dozen tories defected (or the DUP pulled the plug - but they wont)  - but we are some way from that. It could maybe happen if May ends up being replaced by Rees Mogg.


I don't see that happening. I hope to Beelzebub it doesn't


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 9, 2018)

marty21 said:


> Who would want to take on the top gig with this shit storm raging ?



Gavin Whatsisface with the tarantula.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> tosh to what?


Tosh to your shrill nonsense about surely there has to be an election now


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

SpookyFrank said:


> Gavin Whatsisface with the tarantula.


Dr fox in the billiards room with the lead piping


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

happie chappie said:


> Bit of "fuck you Boris". If he stays he be seen as a man of absolutely no principles. If he resigns would be seen as an opportunist in advance of a leadership bid.


Yeh as an opportunist with no principles he's in a bind


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't see that happening. I hope to Beelzebub it doesn't



If their is a leadership contest it will be won by the most brexity of the two candidates who mps offer to the tory membership. If it is rees mogg the tory party would crash and burn into yet more factional conflict and infighting and - given moggs toxic nature - a likely collapse of support with the voters. bring it on.


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

Has to be said splendid hat
You wont see them being sold in markets.
Dont think one would suit Boris, heads a not the right shape for one.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Tosh to your shrill nonsense about surely there has to be an election now


Why is it nonsense?


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Why is it nonsense?


because the tories aren't going to call one.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Has to be said splendid hat
> You wont see them being sold in markets.
> Dont think one would suit Boris, heads a not the right shape for one.


I don't have any major problem with the rig, but it is quite remarkable how much more of a cunt it manages to make Rees-Mogg look. And that's starting from a pretty high base already...


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

killer b said:


> because the tories aren't going to call one.


Who thought they'd call in last year?

Why do you think they won't end up calling an electoin, they way things are going?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


>




a few cogs and chains on that, perhaps half a binocular fixed to the hat brim, and he'd be a steampunk god


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Who thought they'd call in last year?
> 
> Why do you think they won't end up calling an electoin, they way things are going?


a) loads of people thought they'd call one last year. they were 20 points ahead. it made sense then.
b) because no matter how fractious and unstable the current government is, it's not a Corbyn government, which is a very likely result of a general election.


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Who thought they'd call in last year?
> 
> Why do you think they won't end up calling an electoin, they way things are going?



Please no
It will all end in tears AGAIN .
Would be the lowest turnout in history, whats the point nobody takes any notice of what the people want anyway.
The country is sick of it all


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

killer b said:


> a) loads of people thought they'd call one last year. they were 20 points ahead. it made sense then.
> b) because no matter how fractious and unstable the current government is, it's not a Corbyn government, which is a very likely result of a general election.


 ha ha
Righto


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 9, 2018)

Annoyingly few cartoon possibilities.
Dr. Mopp is far too nice.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> ha ha
> Righto


searing analysis.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

My pure guess is that may will survive this and ultimately get a brexit deal done with the EU. After she pulled the 2017 election, that can't happen again - and I imagine most tory mps are very nervous about any kind of challenges to may which might ultimately lead to an election. Same time, she'll have to sell off body parts and what remains of her tiny shrivelled soul to get it through.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

I'd like to think there's a chance we can get them out before at least 2022 so that poor people can stop suffering.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I'd like to think there's a chance we can get them out before at least 2022 so that poor people can stop suffering.


Like they stopped suffering under the last Labour government


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Like they stopped suffering under the last Labour government


I don't see the relevance


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

killer b said:


> searing analysis.





Toast Rider said:


> I'd like to think there's a chance we can get them out before at least 2022 so that poor people can stop suffering.



Yeah cos everything will be so much better under the Millionaire Jezza and his other motley crew.
Made Redundant twice both under Labour Govts
oh how i suffered
The party of the people, ha ha comedy gold.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't see the relevance


I didn't think you would


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah cos everything will be so much better under the Millionaire Jezza and his other motley crew.
> Made Redundant twice both under Labour Govts
> oh how i suffered
> The party of the people, ha ha comedy gold.


Let's hope for a third time then

Once twice three times you're laid off


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> I don't see the relevance


 You would not, its called fanatical tunnel vision.
Many suffer from it


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Let's hope for a third time then
> 
> Once twice three times you're laid off


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Let's hope for a third time then
> 
> Once twice three times you're laid off



After the third occasion would the DWP get to keep him?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah cos everything will be so much better under the Millionaire Jezza and his other motley crew.
> Made Redundant twice both under Labour Govts
> oh how i suffered
> The party of the people, ha ha comedy gold.


"Millionaire" Jezza?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> You would not, its called fanatical tunnel vision.
> Many suffer from it


Do sufferers tend to notice if they're suffering from it?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> After the third occasion would the DWP get to keep him?


I expect he'd probably end up in charge.


----------



## billbond (Jul 9, 2018)

agricola said:


> After the third occasion would the DWP get to keep him?


 Just made it up, so you lot show your true colors ha ha
"Argh the Poor poor people"
I wish Blair would rejoin, love a good illegal war


----------



## agricola (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Just made it up, so you lot show your true colors ha ha
> "Argh the Poor poor people"
> I wish Blair would rejoin, love a good illegal war



Don't worry, you'd be replaced by a new and redesigned billbond.


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> You would not, its called fanatical tunnel vision.
> Many suffer from it


The point was in respect of the Tories, not New Labour, which is also not current Labour.

If your only response to that is hyperbole then I'm not the one with tunnel vision, nor fanaticism


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I didn't think you would


do you think sitting and sneering at people helps you achieve your goals?


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah cos everything will be so much better under the Millionaire Jezza and his other motley crew.
> Made Redundant twice both under Labour Govts
> oh how i suffered
> The party of the people, ha ha comedy gold.


Does "everything" have to be better for some things to improve, or does it have to be all or nothing for you?


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> The point was in respect of the Tories, not New Labour, which is also not current Labour.
> 
> If your only response to that is hyperbole then I'm not the one with tunnel vision, nor fanaticism


I shouldn't worry too much about billbond - I think he tends to interpret any point of view that is not in like with his own rather reactionary right wing one as hyperbole or tunnel vision


----------



## existentialist (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> do you think sitting and sneering at people helps you achieve your goals?


You'd have to know Pickman's model's goals to be able to answer that question


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> You'd have to know Pickman's model's goals to be able to answer that question


well, as long as _someone _does


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Jul 9, 2018)

existentialist said:


> "Millionaire" Jezza?



He's like a lot of people his age who've lived in London a long time - he has a house that has increased in value a lot so probably is an asset millionaire. And he's in a well paid job now.

Which some like to use to make out that he's some sort of George Osborne type with massive inherited wealth.


----------



## killer b (Jul 9, 2018)

billbond said:


> Yeah cos everything will be so much better under the Millionaire Jezza and his other motley crew.
> Made Redundant twice both under Labour Govts
> oh how i suffered
> The party of the people, ha ha comedy gold.


why are you quoting me here?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> do you think sitting and sneering at people helps you achieve your goals?


I think you'd do better here if you engaged brain before posting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> The point was in respect of the Tories, not New Labour, which is also not current Labour.
> 
> If your only response to that is hyperbole then I'm not the one with tunnel vision, nor fanaticism


Yeh current Labour not new Labour never mind they campaign under a slogan beloved by new Labour or that they're far to the right of 1970s Labour let alone the 1983 manifesto


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> I think you'd do better here if you engaged brain before posting.


That's true for everyone though, right?


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Yeh current Labour not new Labour never mind they campaign under a slogan beloved by new Labour or that they're far to the right of 1970s Labour let alone the 1983 manifesto



Again, how is that relevant to the point I made?


----------



## andysays (Jul 9, 2018)

News just in

Boris Johnson has resigned as FS


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

andysays said:


> News just in
> 
> Boris Johnson has resigned as FS


So he's just had a strop, chucked his toys out the pram and fucked off to pigfucker paradise alongside Cameron


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> That's true for everyone though, right?


Most people already engage brains before posting


----------



## Toast Rider (Jul 9, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Most people already engage brains before posting


Don't you think trying to engage what people say and address their points would be better than this? It's not a good look is it


----------



## bemused (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> So he's just had a strop, chucked his toys out the pram and fucked off to pigfucker paradise alongside Cameron



Neither Davis for Boris has any practical plan to deliver a 'good' Brexit (whatever that is) these two clowns repeated time and time against that German car manufacturers wouldn't let the EU have a hard Brexit - they seem a little shocked that BMW hasn't had the sway they thought they should.

I can't see Tory MPs voting to oust her given there isn't a candidate at the moment who looks like they'd be popular in the country, they won't want to change leader until after Brexit.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Wilf said:


> My pure guess is that may will survive this and ultimately get a brexit deal done with the EU. After she pulled the 2017 election, that can't happen again - and I imagine most tory mps are very nervous about any kind of challenges to may which might ultimately lead to an election. Same time, she'll have to sell off body parts and what remains of her tiny shrivelled soul to get it through.


Strangely enough, Johnson's resignation does little to change this.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Again, how is that relevant to the point I made?


You say kick the tories out to save the poor. Labour are no better.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider



Pickman's model said:


> do you remember the labour government lowering the tax rate for the low paid to 10%?
> 
> and do you remember them doubling it to 20%?
> 
> what will "the labour government" do for the working poor? fucking platitudes?





Pickman's model said:


> i'm not dealing in hypotheticals.
> 
> do you recall the 10% tax rate the labour govt introduced which they then proceeded to double?
> 
> ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 9, 2018)

Toast Rider said:


> Don't you think trying to engage what people say and address their points would be better than this? It's not a good look is it


Come back when you have a point worth engaging with.


----------



## chilango (Jul 9, 2018)

If I was May I'd quit on World Cup Final Day.


----------



## hash tag (Jul 9, 2018)




----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

For some reason she gives her Frieda Kahlo broach another outing:


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Suppose the thing that will keep her clinging on till the last of her fingers is broken is her lack of dignity. FFS, she's doing all this in the name of Brexit, which she doesn't even believe in.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Doesn't seem to be much sign of other ahem, 'significant tories' following Johnson's leads tonight. Might be wrong, they might be consulting the swivel eyed cunts at home their local associations. Strangely, Davis and Johnson going doesn't seem to have changed much. Maybe they've just left it too late.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

its all about themselves- maybe Johnson and Davies jumped the shark on this and a punt in their direction may be poison for long view careers.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 9, 2018)

Can't see her doing it, but may's best move would be to call the likes of Johnson and rees-mogg out, along the lines of 'now really isn't the time to do this, but if you really want to, let's have a contest'. Suspect Johnson would shit himself, RM less predictable cos he's a swiveller.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 9, 2018)

this is the view of an economist i was talking to today- may advised front it and try see off a challenge, consigning them to the periphery- making them come out as shrill and unhinged


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2018)

yeah - apparently they haven't got the number to force a confidence vote yet. 
She's called their bluff - and they look to be bottling it. There's around  80mps in the hard brexit camp - but they are sitting on their hands. 
May actually be in a significantly stronger position now then she was 24 hours ago.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - apparently they haven't got the number to force a confidence vote yet.
> She's called their bluff - and they look to be bottling it. There's around  80mps in the hard brexit camp - but they are sitting on their hands.
> May actually be in a significantly stronger position now then she was 24 hours ago.


Presumably their only way to get a swiveller is to get the 48 letters and then get a united swivellist candidate to try and get on the ballot paper (unlikely)- and then hope the membership votes swivellist.  Suspect they could get the 48, _might_ well ultimately get a swivellist in the top 2 (a swivellist lite probably) but even the wild eyed tory membership might be getting sick of their shite now, leaving may as leader.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 10, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Presumably their only way to get a swiveller is to get the 48 letters and then get a united swivellist candidate to try and get on the ballot paper (unlikely)- and then hope the membership votes swivellist.  Suspect they could get the 48, _might_ well ultimately get a swivellist in the top 2 (a swivellist lite probably) but even the wild eyed tory membership might be getting sick of their shite now, leaving may as leader.


They changed the rules at some point, I believe, so that now you need the 48 or whatever it is in order to trigger a vote of no confidence. The problem for the hope and glory lot is that there's no way they can win the confidence vote, so May has won for the time being.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2018)

Raheem said:


> They changed the rules at some point, I believe, so that now you need the 48 or whatever it is in order to trigger a vote of no confidence. The problem for the hope and glory lot is that there's no way they can win the confidence vote, so May has won for the time being.


Ah, yes forgot. cheers


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Can't see her doing it, but may's best move would be to call the likes of Johnson and rees-mogg out, along the lines of 'now really isn't the time to do this, but if you really want to, let's have a contest'. Suspect Johnson would shit himself, RM less predictable cos he's a swiveller.


It worked for John Major. Does anyone know if it’s the sitting Tory leader who calls the leadership election the ‘no other contest within 12 months applies?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

Wilf said:


> For some reason she gives her Frieda Kahlo broach another outing:



Theresa may drinks to forget her troubles but the damn things have learned to swim


----------



## Poi E (Jul 10, 2018)

The Tory front bench don't know whether to laugh or cry. Liam Fox looked particularly uncomfortable.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

Poi E said:


> The Tory front bench don't know whether to laugh or cry. Liam Fox looked particularly uncomfortable.


 Good


----------



## hot air baboon (Jul 10, 2018)

I got the impression from yesterday's Newsnight that the rank & file are still sticking to Nurse for now ( even amongst brexiteers ) & there's no way the ideological wing are going to get support at this time to move against her. What could change that is if the polls suddenley take a huge dive & enough of the scum think she's toxifying the brand to such an extent that their seats could be at risk - but that's probably too far-off a prospect atm


----------



## ska invita (Jul 10, 2018)

From what I can see the car will properly crash when/(if) the EU don't budge over 4 freedoms and the UK either capitulates or goes it alone. If that impasse is reached all shit will still hit fans.

ATM the Chequers proposal remains quite cake and eat it from what I can tell...less cake, but still eating it.
There's also the question of Will Labour Support This.

Its hard to follow though, and there's been a noticeable lack of EU voices firing across the bows and saying that the Chequers proposal is shit. I expect they're liking some of it... The question is how much more pressure will they put on the proposal and what more concessions the Tories might make...I don't think the Tory Leave supporters who are getting on board with the Chequers Proposal will be up for anything beyond it.

Its a tightrope...one more little push and everyone will fall off.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 10, 2018)

EU have a bigger game to play that involves the continuity of the bloc. If the U.K. is acceptable to a bit of loss of face, the EU will make this process easier. This is as the whole point of the Friday agreement- giving the wriggle room for a negotiation. They will not publicly reject fridays statements out of hand.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2018)

the trouble for May will be if labour join the mogglodytes  in voting against her  brexit proposals. that kind of fucks everything - it would mean no brexit deal can get through parliament - which mean crashing out with no deal, a 2nd ref and/or a general election.


----------



## bemused (Jul 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - apparently they haven't got the number to force a confidence vote yet.
> She's called their bluff - and they look to be bottling it. There's around  80mps in the hard brexit camp - but they are sitting on their hands.
> May actually be in a significantly stronger position now then she was 24 hours ago.



I have a grudging respect for her. She offered to go after she made a mess of the election, she knows she's going to go before the next one. Now she's kicked Boris in the balls, whilst at the same time taking the piss out of him.

Her key weapon seems to be calling their bluff to oust her because she knows none of them wants the job before Brexit.


----------



## bemused (Jul 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> the trouble for May will be if labour join the mogglodytes  in voting against her  brexit proposals. that kind of fucks everything - it would mean no brexit deal can get through parliament - which mean crashing out with no deal, a 2nd ref and/or a general election.



Labour isn't going to vote for any deal the Tories agree to, they'd be mad to do so.


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> the trouble for May will be if labour join the mogglodytes  in voting against her  brexit proposals. that kind of fucks everything - it would mean no brexit deal can get through parliament - which mean crashing out with no deal, a 2nd ref and/or a general election.


Which is why, in the end, the tories will most likely get in line.


----------



## Wilf (Jul 10, 2018)

killer b said:


> Which is why, in the end, the tories will most likely get in line.


Yes, they might be swivel eyed but there's ultimately enough self interest/rationality in there to avoid that scenario. TBH, I'm not sure Labour could get itself into shape sufficiently to deliver all of its MPs for anything either.


----------



## A380 (Jul 10, 2018)

A380 said:


> It worked for John Major. Does anyone know if it’s the sitting Tory leader who calls the leadership election the ‘no other contest within 12 months applies?


----------



## killer b (Jul 10, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Yes, they might be swivel eyed but there's ultimately enough self interest/rationality in there to avoid that scenario. TBH, I'm not sure Labour could get itself into shape sufficiently to deliver all of its MPs for anything either.


The stress test was the meaningful vote amendment the other week. Labour can get all but 5 in line. Tory rebels crumble like a bad tooth.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2018)

dunno - the brexit headbangers are fanatical. They would see BINO as a great betrayal and some of them would definitely vote against the government. How could the likes of mogg not do so given how they have pretty much defined themselves as the bulwark against the evils of the EU? 
The tory remainers are a lot wetter, careerist and "sensible"


----------



## gosub (Jul 10, 2018)

her running through fields of wheat admission......


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 10, 2018)

A380 said:


> It worked for John Major. Does anyone know if it’s the sitting Tory leader who calls the leadership election the ‘no other contest within 12 months applies?


IIRC they changed the rules since Major so that the current leader cannot call a leadership election


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 10, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> IIRC they changed the rules since Major so that the current leader cannot call a leadership election


Major resigned forcing a leadership contest. I daresay if may resigned a leadership contest would result.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 10, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Major resigned forcing a leadership contest. I daresay if may resigned a leadership contest would result.


Yes but unlike with Major I don't think she would be allowed to re-stand for the leadership. I thought they had changed the rules so that people couldn't "do a Major". That said I can't seem to find anything on the net about it so I may be misremembering.


----------



## agricola (Jul 10, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - apparently they haven't got the number to force a confidence vote yet.
> She's called their bluff - and they look to be bottling it. There's around  80mps in the hard brexit camp - but they are sitting on their hands.
> May actually be in a significantly stronger position now then she was 24 hours ago.



Doubt it.  However much she throws the Brexiteers out, the fact is there are enough of them (even with the ERG's published membership of 21) to block anything and everything she wants to do and they'll have that ability to cause chaos until the next election.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 10, 2018)

agricola said:


> Doubt it.  However much she throws the Brexiteers out, the fact is there are enough of them (even with the ERG's published membership of 21) to block anything and everything she wants to do and they'll have that ability to cause chaos until the next election.



true. but shes still a stronger position then she was - as she has a united cabinet and hasn't got johnson dropping his political trousers every week. She's still fucked though.


----------



## redsquirrel (Jul 10, 2018)

A ha, I did recall correctly - see page 16 (pdf)


> John Major himself precipitated the 1995 leadership election by standing down in order to initiate an election and end speculation over his ability to lead the Party. (This would not now be possible under the new rules: a leader who has resigned cannot stand in the ensuing election.)


----------



## billbond (Jul 11, 2018)

I hear lots of Public sector jobs going soon.
Far too many Librarys for example(2 near me closed), at taxpayers expense
Books on the way out now with the internet etc
Cuts #overstaffed


----------



## billbond (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> dunno - the brexit headbangers are fanatical. They would see BINO as a great betrayal and some of them would definitely vote against the government. How could the likes of mogg not do so given how they have pretty much defined themselves as the bulwark against the evils of the EU?
> The tory remainers are a lot wetter, careerist and "sensible"



ha ha yeah cos the Anti Brexit headbangers are not "fanatical" at all are they.
They must be knackered all that marching about and placard waving 
The irony


----------



## billbond (Jul 11, 2018)

existentialist said:


> I shouldn't worry too much about billbond - I think he tends to interpret any point of view that is not in like with his own rather reactionary right wing one as hyperbole or tunnel vision



Ditto Ditto But far far far far left reactionary in your case , some may say even Nazi like infact 
Left-right ? Middle me


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2018)

billbond said:


> Ditto Ditto But far far far far left reactionary in your case , some may say even Nazi like infact
> Left-right ? Middle me


I'm "far far far far left"?   If that's what I look like to you, that only indicates how far to the right you must be...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 11, 2018)

billbond said:


> ha ha yeah cos the Anti Brexit headbangers are not "fanatical" at all are they.
> They must be knackered all that marching about and placard waving
> The irony



im talking about the tory mps not the general public. the remainer tory mps are pretty spineless. 

and yes - their is a large number of absolutely rabid pro-brexiters, proper frothing at the mouth, delusional. Have you ever read the comments section on non-gaurdian sites on anything brexit related? Its scary. Makes the Daily Mail look like a briefing paper for the fabian society.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> im talking about the tory mps not the general public. the remainer tory mps are pretty spineless.
> 
> and yes - their is a large number of absolutely rabid pro-brexiters, proper frothing at the mouth, delusional. Have you ever read the comments section on non-gaurdian sites on anything brexit related? Its scary. Makes the Daily Mail look like a briefing paper for the fabian society.


billbond reads The Express.


----------



## agricola (Jul 11, 2018)

teqniq said:


> billbond reads The Express.



Does anyone actually read the Express?  I always assumed people ate it, attempted to absorb whatever nutrients it contained and then arranged their opinons based on whatever fragments of text survived their journey through the system.  See post #1057, for example.


----------



## teqniq (Jul 11, 2018)

agricola said:


> Does anyone actually read the Express?  I always assumed people ate it, attempted to absorb whatever nutrients it contained and then arranged their opinons based on whatever fragments of text survived their journey through the system.  See post #1057, for example.


See from this post onwards.


----------



## Santino (Jul 11, 2018)

billbond said:


> I hear lots of Public sector jobs going soon.
> Far too many Librarys for example(2 near me closed), at taxpayers expense
> Books on the way out now with the internet etc
> Cuts #overstaffed


Captain, I sense he's trying to communicate with us.


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2018)

Santino said:


> Captain, I sense he's trying to communicate with us.


But what is this strange tongue in which he speaks? How can we decode these inchoate utterances?


----------



## billbond (Jul 11, 2018)

Santino said:


> Captain, I sense he's trying to communicate with us.



Says the man communicating, argh got some lickle likes from your mates 
well done
Communication over


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 11, 2018)

billbond said:


> I hear lots of Public sector jobs going soon.
> Far too many Librarys for example(2 near me closed), at taxpayers expense
> Books on the way out now with the internet etc
> Cuts #overstaffed


Libraries.
Strangely not everyone uses the Internet, and few of those who do use it to read books.
Libraries are much more than just book repositories, they offer a range of other services like reading groups and storytelling. A semi-literate person like you could do much worse than than take a trip to a library, you never know what you might learn


----------



## existentialist (Jul 11, 2018)

billbond said:


> Says the man communicating, argh got some lickle likes from your mates
> well done
> Communication over


Jealous, much?


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> Does anyone actually read the Express?  I always assumed people ate it, attempted to absorb whatever nutrients it contained and then arranged their opinons based on whatever fragments of text survived their journey through the system.  See post #1057, for example.


No, people buy it to line litter trays when they dislike their cat


----------



## billbond (Jul 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Libraries.
> Strangely not everyone uses the Internet, and few of those who do use it to read books.
> Libraries are much more than just book repositories, they offer a range of other services like reading groups and storytelling. A semi-literate person like you could do much worse than than take a trip to a library, you never know what you might learn



No close them
I pay your wages, things of the past.
#cuts
Most only used used for a warm and to get out of the rain.
You can BUY books for next to nothing Mr P, pound each where i live and you do not have to give them back either.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 13, 2018)

billbond said:


> No close them
> I pay your wages, things of the past.
> #cuts
> Most only used used for a warm and to get out of the rain.
> You can BUY books for next to nothing Mr P, pound each where i live and you do not have to give them back either.


You wouldn't know what libraries are used for as you never visit them. While some books can be bought cheaply many others can't and libraries allow books to be used without charge - and no one's under any obligation to run up fines. BTW I don't work in a public library


----------



## agricola (Jul 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> You wouldn't know what libraries are used for as you never visit them. While some books can be bought cheaply many others can't and libraries allow books to be used without charge - and no one's under any obligation to run up fines. BTW I don't work in a public library



To be honest I am not sure, at least based on reading that cluster of randomly arranged and partially digested words, that billbond even knows what books contain never mind libraries.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Jul 13, 2018)

billbond said:


> pound each where i live and you do not have to give them back either.









probably not worth taking them back after you've stuck all the pages together.


----------



## Sue (Jul 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> No, people buy it to line litter trays when they dislike their cat


Or to catch up on the latest Princess Di car crash conspiracies.

And how they affect house prices.


----------



## billbond (Jul 14, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> probably not worth taking them back after you've stuck all the pages together.



This would be more your choice scummy, sorry i mean sunny


----------



## Raheem (Jul 15, 2018)

Theresa May's secret 'cloak and dagger' plot to foil Brexit revealed by minister who quit in protest

This is interesting. Not for the contents, which come down to pretty much nothing we didn't already know when you pick it apart (although the somewhat forced alt-right framing of it is quite bracing - the guy seems minutes away from starting to babble about the Rothschilds). It's going on tomorrow's front page, which seems a clear D-day signal for a plot, of unknown size and chance of success, to unseat May.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 15, 2018)

A Tory civil war is now inevitable



> Theresa May and her Brexiteers are occupying irreconcilable positions. An explosive showdown is now inevitable and, if the prime minister does not abandon her Chequers plan, it will mean a leadership challenge.



will she be tossed overboard before the summer holidays?

And - how does she resist the temptation to just walk out of the number 10 saying "fuck this shit for a game of soldiers"?


----------



## elbows (Jul 16, 2018)

I find it too easy to predict a blue on blue tory snivel war, so I usually hesitate to anticipate that sort of thing with much certainty.


----------



## elbows (Jul 16, 2018)

Having said that...

Greening calls for second referendum


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

My pure guess is that May still has the numbers, will stay in power and will probably get something like the cobbled up compromise she comes up with through on Brexit itself. Same time, rees-mogg came out with this today:
"She is a Remainer who has remained a Remainer,"
in the context of tory Brexit battles that's a bit like calling her a nonce. Ramps it up even further.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jul 16, 2018)

i dont think she can get any sort of brexit deal through parliament. the tory brexit rebels with vote against anything "soft" - and labour will join them. Anything "hard" will suffer the same fate - but with labour joining the tory remain rebels.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2018)

elbows said:


> Having said that...
> 
> Greening calls for second referendum


IMO, where we are now is that there will be a second referendum. What's mainly at stake is whether the Tories end up having to call it or whether there will be a general election first.


----------



## Raheem (Jul 16, 2018)

billbond said:


> This would be more your choice scummy, sorry i mean sunny


Images you should masturbate to: anything marked "images you should not masturbate to".

ETA, for clarity: I'd still observe some general standards. And do.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 16, 2018)

Boris back on manoeuvres penning content free, self adulatory pieces in the Torygraph this morning.


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 16, 2018)

I've known more honourable pubic lice


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2018)

I'm struggling to imagine Boris doing anything outside politicking .. I was once stuck with a colleague who I wouldn't have trusted shovelling sand from one pile to another ...


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 16, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm struggling to imagine Boris doing anything outside politicking .. I was once stuck with a colleague who I wouldn't have trusted shovelling sand from one pile to another ...


Gaolbird perhaps


----------



## Wilf (Jul 16, 2018)

2hats said:


> Boris back on manoeuvres penning content free, self adulatory pieces in the Torygraph this morning.


Couldn't get past the paywall, but got the gist with the 4 uses of 'I' in the first 2 paragraphs. He's getting close to Trump levels in his solipsism. More to the point, he's a cunt.


----------



## 2hats (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> 4 uses of 'I' in the first 2 paragraphs.


5 uses.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jul 16, 2018)

Wilf said:


> "She is a Remainer who has remained a Remainer,"
> in the context of tory Brexit battles that's a bit like calling her a nonce. Ramps it up even further.



She got to be PM because nobody on team leave was credible enough to oppose her; they're all fruitloops, backstabbers, racist liabilities or toffee-nosed anachronisms.

But then Mogg doesn't strike me as a man burdened by an overthinking problem.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 16, 2018)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (Jul 16, 2018)

elbows said:


> Having said that...
> 
> Greening calls for second referendum


That was hilarious. "We should have a second referendum, and I suggest three options in order to split the Leave vote." Surely they don't expect anyone to be that stupid?


----------



## billbond (Jul 16, 2018)

*Downing Street has rejected Justine Greening's call for a fresh referendum on the UK's exit from the EU, saying it will not happen "in any circumstances".*


----------



## bemused (Jul 16, 2018)

billbond said:


> *Downing Street has rejected Justine Greening's call for a fresh referendum on the UK's exit from the EU, saying it will not happen "in any circumstances".*



That's April next year then.


----------



## bemused (Jul 16, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> I'm struggling to imagine Boris doing anything outside politicking .. I was once stuck with a colleague who I wouldn't have trusted shovelling sand from one pile to another ...



He could host Love Island.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jul 17, 2018)

Government tries to bring forward MPs' summer break amid pressure on Theresa May


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2018)

Always found the summer recess a bit offensive. They may well do casework but they do that when there's no break as well.

Course ideally we'd lock them in parliament and forget to feed em.


----------



## bemused (Jul 17, 2018)

I still find it funny none of the big names trying to push May around have the balls to actually stick the knife in her. Her defence seems to be 'if you want the job, come get it' and none of them seems to want it.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

bemused said:


> I still find it funny none of the big names trying to push May around have the balls to actually stick the knife in her. Her defence seems to be 'if you want the job, come get it' and none of them seems to want it.


Well spotted


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Always found the summer recess a bit offensive. They may well do casework but they do that when there's no break as well.
> 
> Course ideally we'd lock them in parliament and forget to feed em.


Send them to do work of national importance on the South Atlantic canal network


----------



## Lord Camomile (Jul 17, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> Always found the summer recess a bit offensive. They may well do casework but they do that when there's no break as well.
> 
> Course ideally we'd lock them in parliament and forget to feed em.


It is kind of nuts that, at this of all times, they'd take a month or two off. Biggest single issue in a generation, arguably two years behind schedule with less than a year to go... Time for a break!


----------



## DotCommunist (Jul 17, 2018)

well at least silly season will be less banal this year


----------



## killer b (Jul 17, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> well at least silly season will be less banal this year


no Labour leadership fistfight this year, got to be the tories turn.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jul 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Send them to do work of national importance on the South Atlantic canal network



Panama cost in the region of 10k lives to build-I don’t think we have 10k of people worthy enough to be involved  this Stakhanovite project


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Panama cost in the region of 10k lives to build-I don’t think we have 10k of people worthy enough to be involved  this Stakhanovite project


the former people will redeem themselves through toil


----------



## Sue (Jul 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> the former people will redeem themselves through toil


Your faith in their manual labouring skills is touching. (((Pickman's model)))


----------



## Pickman's model (Jul 17, 2018)

Sue said:


> Your faith in their manual labouring skills is touching. (((Pickman's model)))


I have no faith in their manual labouring skills but when they shuffle off this mortal coil they will be able to say, hand on heart, that they did a day's work in their lives


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jul 17, 2018)

killer b said:


> no Labour leadership fistfight this year, got to be the tories turn.



I wouldn't rule it out.


----------



## Poi E (Jul 17, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> hand on heart



Well, scout's honour.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 12, 2018)

Now then - if may cant get a Brexit deal through parliament (and she's struggling to get it even through cabinet at the moment) - I think she will have to resign. 
I think may going and the government collapsing within the next 5 weeks is definitely a plausible scenario now. 
the fact that both tory remainers and leavers are planning to vote down her proposed deal has surely cooked her goose.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Now then - if may cant get a Brexit deal through parliament (and she's struggling to get it even through cabinet at the moment) - I think she will have to resign.
> I think may going and the government collapsing within the next 5 weeks is definitely a plausible scenario now.
> the fact that both tory remainers and leavers are planning to vote down her proposed deal has surely cooked her goose.


Everything  is probably in play at the moment. Failure to get a deal and then failure to get a deal through Parliament could easily lead to her resigning or being challenged (the latter more than the former I'd have thought), though neither Tory remainers or headbangers would be that keen on doing a leadership campaign in the final throes of leaving the EU. Even less a general election.

What is still interesting is the Tories are still ahead in most of the polls. Labour have had an intellectually defensible position in terms of the 5 tests (or is it 6, can't remember), but they haven't managed to insert themselves into the political debate as the party to take control of brexit.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2018)

That's the real shocker, isn't it? I can't remember a more disunited, under-equipped, simultaneously vicious and useless government than this one. My own reservations about Corbyn as the saviour aside, the fact that the general public aren't storming no. 10 and carrying him in there on their shoulders suggests mind-bogglingly inept opposition.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 12, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> That's the real shocker, isn't it? I can't remember a more disunited, under-equipped, simultaneously vicious and useless government than this one. My own reservations about Corbyn as the saviour aside, the fact that the general public aren't storming no. 10 and carrying him in there on their shoulders suggests mind-bogglingly inept opposition.



dunno. corbyn is very marmite. a big chunk of voters wont vote for him whatever, but he has motivated a big chunk of the previously disengaged. Essentially we are still where we are after the last election. Im not convinced that someone else would do any better - certainly not another blairite.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> dunno. corbyn is very marmite. a big chunk of voters wont vote for him whatever, but he has motivated a big chunk of the previously disengaged. Essentially we are still where we are after the last election. Im not convinced that someone else would do any better - certainly not another blairite.



Not sure whether you're saying Corbyn is or isn't the problem. Of course he divides a crowd - but I've seen previous governments pass the 'for God's sake, _anyone _but them' point long before the dark place the current government has reached. On the other hand, if you think no-one else would do any better the problem is obviously bigger than him.

I tend to agree that they haven't got anyone - and certainly not any blairite - who would *be *any better. But in terms of whether they succeed rather than whether they're any good (which is what I was commenting on), at this point it's hard to imagine anyone *doing *worse at capitalising on the situation.


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2018)

bears repeating but its polarised. There are people who aren't going to vote corbyn no matter how bad the other side fuck up. The tide of angry voters waiting to sweep corbyn in doesn't exist- a lot of people are fine with the tories atm so long as they deliver brexit. All this 'why isn't labour ahead stuff', really. Also did everyone forget that the SNP took scotland? they appear to have done so, cos they keep wondering why labours showing is a bit light....


----------



## DotCommunist (Nov 12, 2018)

oh and last survation I saw was lab 40 con 39 so make of that what ye will


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Nov 12, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> I tend to agree that they haven't got anyone - and certainly not any blairite - who would *be *any better. But in terms of whether they succeed rather than whether they're any good (which is what I was commenting on), at this point it's hard to imagine anyone *doing *worse at capitalising on the situation.



I think it's very easy - any of the others likely leaders would be unequivocal remainers. How would that play electorally?


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

I don't think a more centrist leader would do too badly electorally, on the short term - sure they'd lose some of the pro-brexit heartlands, but they'd make it up and more on right-wing voters who wouldn't conceive of voting for Corbyn - plus there'd be a significant softening of the opposition from the press.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

(it'd be a disaster long-term, mind)


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> bears repeating but its polarised. There are people who aren't going to vote corbyn no matter how bad the other side fuck up. The tide of angry voters waiting to sweep corbyn in doesn't exist- a lot of people are fine with the tories atm so long as they deliver brexit. All this 'why isn't labour ahead stuff', really. Also did everyone forget that the SNP took scotland? they appear to have done so, cos they keep wondering why labours showing is a bit light....


I think there's a sense that we are almost in the 'non-politics' of brexit at the moment. Brexit process is perceived of as shit and a disaster, people want it to be over and the rest, but see it almost outside of party politics. I think Labour could have changed that if they'd had a bit more to say, but it's as if normal business has been suspended. And it certainly has felt like that all the way through from the 2017 election.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> Now then - if may cant get a Brexit deal through parliament (and she's struggling to get it even through cabinet at the moment) - I think she will have to resign.
> I think may going and the government collapsing within the next 5 weeks is definitely a plausible scenario now.
> the fact that both tory remainers and leavers are planning to vote down her proposed deal has surely cooked her goose.



Merry christmas one and all.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

Weak and wobbly


----------



## hash tag (Nov 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Weak and wobbly



She ain't even kowtowing to her cabinet, yet alone parliament or the nation as a whole.


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 12, 2018)

hash tag said:


> She ain't even kowtowing to her cabinet, yet alone parliament or the nation as a whole.


There will be enough kow and tow for anyone soon enough


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 12, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> That's the real shocker, isn't it? I can't remember a more disunited, under-equipped, simultaneously vicious and useless government than this one. My own reservations about Corbyn as the saviour aside, the fact that the general public aren't storming no. 10 and carrying him in there on their shoulders suggests mind-bogglingly inept opposition.


They're not so much inept as trying not to commit themselves to anything, like the Tories they're trying to avoid alienate one bunch of key supporters to please another, Most key labour strongholds voted Leave but there is a whole new wave of younger voters who've been energised not so much by Corbyn's policy positions as the fact that he clearly hasn't come out of the same mould as Blair/Brown/Cameron/Milliband/Clegg/etc.
That group is almost entirely pro-Remain and spread around the country. labour have got away with this fence sitting because they're not in power and haven't really had to actually do anything, plus of course the current government is so utterly fucking imcompetent  that no-one is paying much attention to anything else. But you can't win anything by not taking a position, they need to set out their stall but seem to be actively trying not too.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

The government isn't incompetent, they're just faced with impossible electoral mathematics to push anything through - same as Labour really.


----------



## a_chap (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> The government isn't incompetent, they're just faced with impossible electoral mathematics to push anything through - same as Labour really.



It reminds me of the film "War Games": _the only winning move is not to play_.


----------



## MickiQ (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> The government isn't incompetent, they're just faced with impossible electoral mathematics to push anything through - same as Labour really.


They're faced with impossible maths yes but they're incompetent to boot making it worse, Many of the key figures such as May, BoJo, Davis  and Mogg the Merciless also seem to have massive denial issues in facing up to the reality of that maths.
There is no reason to suspect that Labour would be any better though.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

May is very much aware of the maths – it was dicey enough when she took office, which is why she called the election last year. Everyone else in parliament is keenly aware of the maths too, which is why she’s not actually received a challenge for the leadership since losing their majority. Don’t mistake rhetoric and factional positioning for what these people really think. None of them are in denial.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> The government isn't incompetent, they're just faced with impossible electoral mathematics to push anything through - same as Labour really.


The critical incompetence is obviously seated within the previous administration (many individuals common to both) for offering a plebiscite with no preparation for one possible outcome. Though I suppose, strictly speaking, it would be more accurate to describe that as towering and reckless arrogance rather than arrant incompetence. 
That said, the present administration does appear to be overly blessed with ministers appearing far from competent.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2018)

MickiQ said:


> But you can't win anything by not taking a position



This is kind of everyone's problem at the moment, isn't it? The country is 50:50 on an issue with no middle ground (or none that one side or the other doesn't regard as just as bad as losing completely).

Instinct tells me it would have been better for Corbyn to come down on one side of the fence or the other from the start - admit he wasn't really pro-remain and have done with the right of the party, or commit properly to a remain position and have some hope of convincing people he meant it. Either way he'd have alienated a bunch of people, but at the moment he's not winning over either bunch in significant enough numbers, so who knows? And instinct based on past political experience has proved increasingly unreliable anyway in recent years so perhaps everything I've said is bollox...


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> That said, the present administration does appear to be overly blessed with ministers appearing far from competent.


Dunno about that... I think a lot of the time, what appears to be incompetence is just someone doing something you don't like, for reasons you don't understand. The delicacy of the current political situation and the rolling scrutiny politicians are subject to atm makes it much easier to slip up, and much more difficult to fake competence than it has been in the past. Either way, I don't think this is a uniquely useless government or a uniquely useless opposition - just uniquely_ interesting_ times.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> May is very much aware of the maths – it was dicey enough when she took office, which is why she called the election last year. Everyone else in parliament is keenly aware of the maths too, which is why she’s not actually received a challenge for the leadership since losing their majority. Don’t mistake rhetoric and factional positioning for what these people really think. None of them are in denial.



This.  May knows what she's doing and she knows the situation. She does though seem uniquely unable to change the dynamic and the scenario that she created by fucking up the 2017 election. She's trapped in a psychodrama of her own making. She's desperate to do a deal, any kind of deal, but must see that she's getting closer to the edge.

And also this. May is playing out Cameron's arrogance and lack of foresight:



> The critical incompetence is obviously seated within the previous administration (many individuals common to both) for offering a plebiscite with no preparation for one possible outcome. Though I suppose, strictly speaking, it would be more accurate to describe that as towering and reckless arrogance rather than arrant incompetence.
> That said, the present administration does appear to be overly blessed with ministers appearing far from competent.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> She does though seem uniquely unable to change the dynamic and the scenario that she created by fucking up the 2017 election.


who else could change it, this side of a general election? The maths isn't going to change anytime soon...


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 12, 2018)

she is going to get the boot and her life will be over- she will sit there in her luxury armchair , regretting not doing hash, having casual sex outdoors with virtual strangers , doing tequila and lines until dawn & raving when the opportunity was presented when she was a naive young thing with a glint in her eye.


( I certainly regret not doing them)


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> who else could change it, this side of a general election? The maths isn't going to change anytime soon...


Oh, I agree, another leader doesn't change the maths. But she's been closed and defensive about brexit from day 1. In retrospect at least, she probably should have announced a 2nd ref on the final terms of brexit (but not in/out) as soon as she 'won' the 2017 election. She should have done roadshows and all the stuff you do when you are trying to win an actual campaign. As it is she's just been repeating mantras and looking stonefaced.  I'm not trying to come up with a strategy for how to sell brexit, because I don't want the tories to come out of it with any credit. But they themselves and May in particular have defined the whole thing as an internal party battle.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> She does though seem uniquely unable to change the dynamic and the scenario that she created by fucking up the 2017 election. She's trapped in a psychodrama of her own making. She's desperate to do a deal, any kind of deal, but must see that she's getting closer to the edge.
> 
> And also this. May is playing out Cameron's arrogance and lack of foresight:


Disagree...she's a remainer and that's the direction the ship is sailing, and she's slowly steering it that way in her own way...holding off the hard brexiters, whilst remaining ahead in the polls too.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

Then again, capitulating to the EU maybe isnt the hardest of skills


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

Capitulating to the EU without destroying the conservative party and ushering in a Corbyn government is the trick. A bit more troublesome.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

I get a bit annoyed with the Tories Are Incompetent bit - they've run this country for the last 40 years straight (if you include Thatchers "greatest achievement" New Labour years) and seem to be doing an amazing job of getting a majority of people to back them time and again. Fuck sake, that budget got them a bounce in the polls supposedly,  thats the country we live in. I wish they were incompetent.

I live in Bromley, A London extension of the deep Tory Kent heaertland. Tory support here runs deep and across class lines. From here you can imagine indefinite Tory rule without any difficulty.



killer b said:


> Capitulating to the EU without destroying the conservative party and ushering in a Corbyn government is the trick. A bit more troublesome.


This is true...I can see scenarios that dont involve losing to Corbyn though..the most likely would be one where the House of Commons in common 'take control' of the situation in some fashion once They vote down Her deal. That gets her off the hook and shares the blame around neatly. Labour are going to be complicit in all that in a big way.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

Who's going to accept 'sharing round the blame'? Avoiding being in the firing line for blame for this clusterfuck has been one of the key ingredients of the last 24 months of political activity...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> Who's going to accept 'sharing round the blame'? Avoiding being in the firing line for blame for this clusterfuck has been one of the key ingredients of the last 24 months of political activity...


Not sure I understand your question.
Im saying (a possible version of what happens next is)
*The Commons will vote down May's plan - at that point they collectively take on a responsibility.
*What happens next will be decided by the Commons (art50 extension, 2nd referendum, Norway model) - most likely steps away from Brexit, definitely from a hard Brexit, and Labour's fence sitting runs out at that point.
*May can say: a did the best I could, its the Commons (esp Labour) who blocked it...and now they want to do X Y Z - cue Enemy of the People narrative on a loop

I can picture that


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I get a bit annoyed with the Tories Are Incompetent bit



I know what you mean. I did say 'simultaneously vicious and useless' further up, which may sound much the same but I don't think I meant 'incompetent' exactly. What I meant was more that plenty of them don't seem to have much in the way of skills or aptitude for holding power other than (1) the Cameron-style assumption that you will because you were brought up to, or (2) Grayling-style levels of ideological fanaticism that get a certain amount done despite the zealot in question's other apparent shortcomings.


----------



## DJWrongspeed (Nov 12, 2018)

John Wittingdale (ugh) was the radio last night saying that once parliament votes down her proposal May will then have to go. This seem likely for sure.

That said, today it doesn't look like there's even going to be a deal to vote on ? So I'm even more unclear .......
There seems to be a general 'we don't know' in parliament. i can't remember a time like it.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

How many times has it been the last chance saloon for May though? I won't believe it until she's in the limo with a tear in her eye...


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> John Wittingdale (ugh) was the radio last night saying that once parliament votes down her proposal May will then have to go. This seem likely for sure.
> 
> That said, today it doesn't look like there's even going to be a deal to vote on ? So I'm even more unclear .......
> There seems to be a general 'we don't know' in parliament. i can't remember a time like it.


It would be up to her to resign. I can imagine her not doing so. If she resigns doesn't that also trigger a lengthy election process? Internal is long enough, general election even longer.

That could easily lead to a drift to the March deadline which would in turn lead to a no deal brexit. Partly why she may not stand down and have support not too.

Back to speculation again, trying not to get to involved in that.


----------



## billy_bob (Nov 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Back to speculation again, trying not to get to involved in that.



Wrong thread, then...

It's in her interests to cling on - her only hope of coming out of the whole thing with any dignity is if she can preside over not _completely _fucking up the deal. And it's in others' interests to leave her to it as long as there's a good chance it'll be a complete fuck-up and they want to be well clear of the splashback.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> If she resigns doesn't that also trigger a lengthy election process?


Nope.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

There would be pressure to call an election and her successor might well do so - but there's no obligation. cf. Gordon Brown, May herself both taking office without a general election.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> Nope.


What happens?


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> What happens?


the tories elect another leader, who is then prime minister.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> There would be pressure to call an election and her successor might well do so - but there's no obligation. cf. Gordon Brown, May herself both taking office without a general election.


May won an internal election 
Can't remember if Brown did?


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> the tories elect another leader, who is then prime minister.


Yeah that's what I mean, that internal election takes a few weeks


----------



## steeplejack (Nov 12, 2018)

May's whole schtick since day one has been to muddle through and survive week to week, and it is pretty remarkable it has worked for so long.

She's run out of road, though. Pretty clearly the EU won't be helping her out with any kind of fabricated "deal" (which would be nothing of the kind, anyway). If she were to stay she'd be faced with the choice of lying that a crap deal is somehow good for the country, or enforcing a long period of misery through clinging onto power to ensure a no deal outcome.

May has no mandate for a no deal Brexit- absolutely no one voted for that and no one other than the wingnut faxtion of the Tory party will support it. Decisive moments will come when she is finally forced out.


----------



## killer b (Nov 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> Yeah that's what I mean, that internal election takes a few weeks


oh yeah - well, the last couple of times it's happened (May & Brown) they've been more or less unapposed. Don't expect that will happen this time, but who knows - people are always full of admiration at how quickly the tories can sort out this kind of bloodshed when it happens.


----------



## teqniq (Nov 12, 2018)

I have no admiration, plenty of cynicism though.


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> oh yeah - well, the last couple of times it's happened (May & Brown) they've been more or less unapposed. Don't expect that will happen this time, but who knows - people are always full of admiration at how quickly the tories can sort out this kind of bloodshed when it happens.


Come on Andrea Leadsom! Second time lucky....


----------



## ska invita (Nov 12, 2018)

Subscribe to read | Financial Times

Interesting piece, mainly about Corbyns position, but especially the bit that suggests Mays deal could pass after an initial vote down and amendments, and that some MPs are discussing that scenario. She's not gone yet

ETA annoying ft links


----------



## Wilf (Nov 12, 2018)

DJWrongspeed said:


> John Wittingdale (ugh) was the radio last night saying that once parliament votes down her proposal May will then have to go. This seem likely for sure.
> 
> That said, today it doesn't look like there's even going to be a deal to vote on ? So I'm even more unclear .......
> There seems to be a general 'we don't know' in parliament. i can't remember a time like it.


I heard the same programme, with the house of commons clerk feller on. My interpretation of what he said was that it would be difficult for the government to accept amendments in the commons 'in the normal way'. Wasn't entirely sure what he meant, but my reading of the situation was that the government would still have substantial control of the process, which my guess is might include re-voting, bringing their _own_ amendments to get things through and the rest.  Anyway, we'll see about that. For now, I imagine the real hurdle is getting it through _cabinet_. Preferment has gone, the whole cabinet know she will never make appointments again.  They can vote in ways that position themselves for the next leader.  By and large, MPs are scum who can be railroaded into anything - well, _almost_ anything. Brexit is a case that will really test that.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 13, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I get a bit annoyed with the Tories Are Incompetent bit - they've run this country for the last 40 years straight (if you include Thatchers "greatest achievement" New Labour years) and seem to be doing an amazing job of getting a majority of people to back them time and again. Fuck sake, that budget got them a bounce in the polls supposedly,  thats the country we live in. I wish they were incompetent.
> 
> I live in Bromley, A London extension of the deep Tory Kent heaertland. Tory support here runs deep and across class lines. From here you can imagine indefinite Tory rule without any difficulty.
> 
> ...



It's mainly the votes from England that keep them in.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 13, 2018)

Last nights Lord Mayors speech by her mayship - stated that the preservation of the union is one of the handful of fixed aims in this process 

She has fucking no grasp on reality has she ?


----------



## Pickman's model (Nov 13, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Last nights Lord Mayors speech by her mayship - stated that the preservation of the union is one of the handful of fixed aims in this process
> 
> She has fucking no grasp on reality has she ?


----------



## elbows (Nov 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


>


----------



## ska invita (Nov 13, 2018)

Poi E said:


> It's mainly the votes from England that keep them in.


yes...heres something i saw yesterday -
'A political choice': UN envoy says UK can help all who hit hard times
 UN visiting Jaywick (several times described as most deprived part of the UK - in Essex, just south of Clacton) about Austerity - people sharing how hard life is and about the cuts in services - who do they  consistently vote for? Tories.
By some margin (more than double) at the last election
Essex in general


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2018)

ska invita said:


> yes...heres something i saw yesterday -
> 'A political choice': UN envoy says UK can help all who hit hard times
> UN visiting Jaywick (several times described as most deprived part of the UK - in Essex, just south of Clacton) about Austerity - people sharing how hard life is and about the cuts in services - who do they  consistently vote for? Tories.
> By some margin (more than double) at the last election
> Essex in general


Are you really continuing this nonsense. You who has argued that people must vote X to keep out the fascists?



ska invita said:


> I getting a majority of people to back them time and again.


Really, when over the last 40 years has a majority of people living in this country "backed the Tories"?

Incidentally when German voters vote for your favourites the German Green Party are they endorsing neo-liberalism and NATO bombing campaigns?


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2018)

Poi E said:


> It's mainly the votes from England that keep them in.


It's mainly the votes from england that do anything at all because of the size of the country. Why turn that to nationalist crap. You never used to be such a fucking dolt. You keep saying this when voting results over the last two general elections have show that it's england where labour - and labour under a left leadership - has out electorally outpeformed other areas and past non-left labour leaders. This rancid stuff day day after day from some one like you - a supposed comrade -  is a fucking dagger in the heart. It's beyond anti british statism and into outright nationalism. Fuck that. Sort yourself out.


----------



## co-op (Nov 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> You keep saying this when voting results over the last two general elections have show that it's england where labour - and labour under a left leadership - has out electorally outpeformed other areas and past non-left labour leaders.



Yes! There's even a dose-effect; under Miliband when Labour tiptoed nervously left, the English Labour vote went up by a million votes. Under Corbyn when Labour took a confident and public step left the Labour vote went up by 3.5 million, while almost standing still in Scotland, so this was a huge increase in the English (and Welsh) Labour votes. 

Outside of London the English Labour vote went up by a greater % than inside London. Done as pure numbers the English Labour (non-London) vote went up by 43% in just two years between 2015 & 2017 (this from memory, I did the calculations but I'm on another computer). This is totally unprecedented in electoral history.


----------



## co-op (Nov 13, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Incidentally when German voters vote for your favourites the German Green Party are they endorsing neo-liberalism and NATO bombing campaigns?



Like when Joschka Fischer was the Foreign Secretary and kept Germany out of the Iraq invasion?


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2018)

co-op said:


> Like when Joschka Fischer was the Foreign Secretary and kept Germany out of the Iraq invasion?


Are you going to try and make Chirac and de Villepin anti-war politicians too?

The German Greens strongly back NATO, they supported the bombing in the Balkans, they've sold out time and time again. That fact that the German foreign minister happened to be a member (in what government BTW) of them during the time when the US launched perhaps the most unpopular western military adventure in recent times hardly makes then some anti-war heroes.


----------



## co-op (Nov 13, 2018)

ska invita said:


> yes...heres something i saw yesterday -
> 'A political choice': UN envoy says UK can help all who hit hard times
> UN visiting Jaywick (several times described as most deprived part of the UK - in Essex, just south of Clacton) about Austerity - people sharing how hard life is and about the cuts in services - who do they  consistently vote for? Tories.
> By some margin (more than double) at the last election
> Essex in general



This is just silly.

Jaywick's in the Clacton seat which voted UKIP at least once and was the old Harwich seat that was won by Labour quite a few times.

More specifically Jaywick's in Golf Green ward of Tendring District council which was won by UKIP in 2018, with Labour second and the tories in a poor third place.


----------



## butchersapron (Nov 13, 2018)

co-op said:


> Like when Joschka Fischer was the Foreign Secretary and kept Germany out of the Iraq invasion?


He helped bring neo-liberalism via Schröder and normalised the use of/build up of the german military again after kosovo. Him shouting down the other greens for their pacifist position at the party conference is the line.


----------



## co-op (Nov 13, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> He helped bring neo-liberalism via Schröder and normalised the use of/build up of the german military again after kosovo. Him shouting down the other greens for their pacifist position at the party conference is the line.




I know I know, it's just if you want to slag off a German political party for being pro-bombing the Greens are hardly first choice. 5th maybe.


----------



## redsquirrel (Nov 13, 2018)

co-op said:


> I know I know, it's just if you want to slag off a German political party for being pro-bombing the Greens are hardly first choice. 5th maybe.


Those other parties are not being proposed as a "left" alternative though.


----------



## co-op (Nov 14, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Those other parties are not being proposed as a "left" alternative though.



True but out of the miniscule number of things that the German Greens could actually point to that they influenced in their time in govt, keeping Germany out of the Iraq coalition is about the only important one.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Nov 14, 2018)

Thoughts and prayers are with the PM today


----------



## eatmorecheese (Nov 14, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with the PM today


----------



## Wilf (Nov 14, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Thoughts and prayers are with the PM today


_And the Archangel Farage visited Theresa and said 'today is not the day you will return to the wheat field, for I have work for you'_.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 14, 2018)

butchersapron said:


> It's mainly the votes from england that do anything at all because of the size of the country. Why turn that to nationalist crap.



You are right I could have easily said "voters abandoning Labour in Scotland" keeps the Tories in (for all that either of my observations add to anything.) I chose a nationalist slant by identifying England.


----------



## hash tag (Nov 15, 2018)

What with a variety of people leaving the cabinet today and probably more to follow, JRM has certainly hit the fan today. The Bastard bojo seems to be sitting on the fence for fear it could cost him top job. 

Who on earth would change places withwith May at the moment. How does she manage to get out of bed in the morning 

This is all we need to get brexit sorted.


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 15, 2018)

I think she's an ice cold calculating machine. The brexit nut jobs hate her deal, the remoaners hate it, no one has any kind of alternative.

And only two of them were willing to leave their precious cabinet jobs for what they 'believe in'. Fuckin bunch of mercenary fuckwits - wind and piss the lot of them.

Her often repeated code of the 'national interest' means she has a deal that reflects 52/48 i.e. we're leaving but not by much and only with the essentials (no more freedom of movement, cash, ECJ, etc). Referendum is advisory only, she's reflecting the whole nation, that's exactly what she wanted all along.. 

She's telling Remoaners and hard Brexiteers to shove it up their jackseys, and is now handing it over to the HoC for yet more wind and piss.


----------



## Poi E (Nov 16, 2018)

This is the trouble when you have no principles. I thought about that when watching Rees Mogg on TV yesterday. Loathsome man with awful principles, but he has some. May, I think, really has nothing to guide her.


----------



## Maltin (Nov 16, 2018)

The Fornicator said:


> I think she's an ice cold calculating machine. The brexit nut jobs hate her deal, the remoaners hate it, no one has any kind of alternative.


At last count, 16 million people had an alternative to this shit show.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2018)

Shares in Dominos rise!


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

political correspondent prickteases can fuck off. a fiver it's fuck all.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Nov 16, 2018)

sounds like confidence vote is on - 



> Unconfirmed and from a single (always previously reliable) source - but hearing that the 48 letters are in and Downing Street are preparing for a no confidence motion in Theresa May as Conservative leader...



Jonathan Isaby (@isaby) on Twitter

she may quit before it gets to that point - especially if gove resigns.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> political correspondent prickteases can fuck off. a fiver it's fuck all.


Dunno...that Press conf. yesterday looked/sounded like a leadership contest speech; I reckon she already knew at that point.


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Dunno...that Press conf. yesterday looked/sounded like a leadership contest speech; I reckon she already knew at that point.


_I'm hearing reports that 48 letters have now been received by Graham Brady_ has been trailed at literally every single crunch point since the election last year. Each time it's turned out to be bullshit - maybe this time it isn't, but I won't believe it until it comes from a real source.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> _I'm hearing reports that 48 letters have now been received by Graham Brady_ has been trailed at literally every single crunch point since the election last year. Each time it's turned out to be bullshit - maybe this time it isn't, but I won't believe it until it comes from a real source.


Never more believable, though.

"_I fight to win_"


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

I just think that off-the-record briefings by unnamed brexiter tories are more about achieving a particular outcome than reporting fact, and we probably shouldn't be giving them the time of day.


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2018)

killer b said:


> I just think that off-the-record briefings by unnamed brexiter tories are more about achieving a particular outcome than reporting fact, and we probably shouldn't be giving them the time of day.


tbf, that's sage advice and I have to admit that as I responded to your post R6 was playing Public Enemy's 'Don't believe the hype"!


----------



## brogdale (Nov 16, 2018)

Still reckon it's the end game for May, though.


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Dunno...that Press conf. yesterday looked/sounded like a leadership contest speech; I reckon she already knew at that point.


My guess is that she called it thinking there would be 48 letters by teatime.  But there weren't, so she spent half an hour with her scriptwriters changing the speech.  That's why it ended awkwardly and the gathered press didn't know it was over.

I honestly don't think there will be 48 letters now.  I think Skinny Hitler jumped too soon.

I'm with killer b: nobody has the numbers for anything.  Not Moog and his synthesised rebellion, not May for a snap general election (434 MPs or whatever it is), not the Labour right for a 'national unity coalition', not Corbyn (in the unlikely event of a GE) to change the composition of the house, not electorate leavers changing to remainers (who'd actually vote), not enough movement to Yes for Sturgeon to call indyref2, and indeed not May to force through the draft deal.

Best guess: minor tweaks sold as huge concessions, and the draft deal limps through.


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Not Moog and his synthesised rebellion


nice.


----------



## Wilf (Nov 16, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Best guess: minor tweaks sold as huge concessions, and the draft deal limps through.


 That's where I'm at. Euro bods could of course stop that by making sure there are no more negotiations - I'm not even sure though what the protocol is now for 'further discussions' with the EU.  But yeah, overall I still think 'something' will get through Parliament. May and her merry band did everything they could to shake that prediction yesterday, but I'm still just about going with it.

Whole thing feels like the 'debate' about intelligent design. There are no obvious routes through to any outcome at the moment, given the 'complexity' required to line up the bulk of the tories with enough of labour to get an outcome. But ultimately there will be an outcome of _some sort_ so, by definition, the planets will align for _something_.


----------



## MIKE PETERSSON (Nov 16, 2018)

Poi E said:


> Librarian promoted to Head Teacher not great idea.


i blieve in equal opportunity


----------



## MIKE PETERSSON (Nov 16, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 108896


May needs a clear mind now for all these Brexit shit' has gotten her mind


----------



## danny la rouge (Nov 16, 2018)

MIKE PETERSSON said:


> May needs a clear mind now for all these Brexit shit' has gotten her mind


So she should use your medical marijuana, right?


----------



## The Fornicator (Nov 16, 2018)

Of all people, Liam Fox now using her code 'national interest'.  Given he's a 'no deal is better than a bad deal' type, that's the biggest u-turn so far.

She's home and hosed, surely. All about building a critical mass around this middling position she's made her stand on.

She's going to pull this off.


----------



## killer b (Nov 16, 2018)

She was never at risk, all the wet knickers were a waste of everyone's time, and a massive distraction from the somewhat more important issue of the contents of the agreement. Probably on purpose.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Nov 19, 2018)

> Rebels seeking to remove Theresa May risk bringing about “the most appalling chaos”, which could destabilise the country and damage Britain’s international reputation, Jeremy Hunt has said.



(from guardian here)


----------



## SpookyFrank (Nov 20, 2018)

I'd be impressed if anyone managed to damage the UK's international reputation at this point tbh. It'd be like trying to make week-old roadkill more dead.


----------



## gosub (Nov 21, 2018)




----------



## gosub (Dec 11, 2018)

Theresa May Told Top EU Officials She Intended To Pull The Brexit Vote 24 Hours Before She Told Senior Cabinet Ministers


So she had her cabinet shed credibility pushing a position that she told them to. That she"d been more honest with foreign leaders than her own team   - how can they have confidence in her


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

gosub said:


> Theresa May Told Top EU Officials She Intended To Pull The Brexit Vote 24 Hours Before She Told Senior Cabinet Ministers
> 
> 
> So she had her cabinet shed credibility pushing a position that she told them to. That she"d been more honest with foreign leaders than her own team   - how can they have confidence in her



It was entertaining watching David Lidington trying to defend his ‘right honourable friend’ the Prime minister


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

Theresa May is being rebuffed everywhere by what’s being reported.


----------



## richy trinity (Dec 11, 2018)

I couldn't agree more, how many more messages does she need to receive to know that her time is up… Good grief!


----------



## Santino (Dec 11, 2018)

richy trinity said:


> I couldn't agree more, how many more messages does she need to receive to know that her time is up… Good grief!


Hello


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

News reports say ERG stating 48 letters have been lodged with Sir Graham Brady.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> News reports say ERG stating 48 letters have been lodged with Sir Graham Brady.


oh this is going to be wonderful


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> oh this is going to be wonderful



Early Yuletide celebrations!


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2018)

Take your pick…


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

2hats said:


> Take your pick…




I am shocked, this means Tories are telling fibs


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

ERG members suffering from premature escalation I surmise!


----------



## killer b (Dec 11, 2018)

Lol how many times are you lot going to let those cunts mug you off?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

killer b said:


> Lol how many times are you lot going to let those cunts mug you off?



We are easily pleased I think!


----------



## not a trot (Dec 11, 2018)

I'd be surprised if as many as 48 of those cunts can write.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

not a trot said:


> I'd be surprised if as many as 48 of those cunts can write.



They have butlers and staff to do tawdry tasks.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2018)

not a trot said:


> I'd be surprised if as many as 48 of those cunts can write.


Would explain the delay in the letters arriving


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 11, 2018)

Sisters, sisters,


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> They have butlers and staff to do tawdry tasks.


Thought they did the tawdry tasks and their servants tidied up after them


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 11, 2018)

Lets face it they're nowhere near the 48 letters.  All the talk yesterday seemed to be about 24 - 25 letters.  They may have a picked up a couple more since but probably not got 30 yet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 11, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Lets face it they're nowhere near the 48 letters.  All the talk yesterday seemed to be about 24 - 25 letters.  They may have a picked up a couple more since but probably not got 30 yet.


It's the teaching them to write that's a large part of the hold-up


----------



## Poi E (Dec 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> View attachment 155268
> Sisters, sisters,



Sharing retirement plans, I expect.


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2018)

The speculation rumbles on…


----------



## Raheem (Dec 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Theresa May is being rebuffed everywhere by what’s being reported.


She'll soon be shiny all over once again, then.


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 11, 2018)

Not. Biting.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2018)




----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 11, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> News reports say ERG stating 48 letters have been lodged with Sir Graham Brady.



Lol, merry christmas Mrs May.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 11, 2018)

believe it when I see it at this point, these posh school hi jinks around secret letters is annoying me anyway


----------



## fakeplasticgirl (Dec 11, 2018)

Great, and then when she inevitably wins the vote of no conference she’s safe for a year.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 11, 2018)

2hats said:


> Take your pick…
> View attachment 155264



They got posted to Santa?


----------



## 2hats (Dec 11, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> They got posted to Santa?


Dyslexic postie.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 11, 2018)

Toast.
Can't see 158 of the fuckers voting in private for May to lead them into another GE.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

yeah - i think they are finally going to put her out of her misery


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Party over country over and over again 

What a toilet of s country we are


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

confirmed - the letters are in and may will face a confidence motion from tory mps


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

fakeplasticgirl said:


> Great, and then when she inevitably wins the vote of no conference she’s safe for a year.


And Manchester can breath a sigh of relief


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2018)

Game on. What a fucking shambles of a government.


----------



## dessiato (Dec 12, 2018)

Brexit in chaos as Tory MPs trigger vote of no confidence in May

Brexit in chaos as MPs trigger vote of no confidence in May


----------



## dessiato (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> yeah - i think they are finally going to put her out of our misery


Fixed


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Party over country over and over again
> 
> What a toilet of s country we are


Oh come on, let's not have dewy-eyed crap about how politicians of yesteryear or other countries are more noble. Or nationalist toss about how they need to work "for the country".

------------

Considering how long its taken then to get 48 letters getting 158 MPs voting for no confidence looks challenging, but the scale also matters. Could she go on with 100 votes against?


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Christ.  I am so sick of the internal wranglings of that wretched party being vomited all over the country like a massive puddle of bread sauce.  So what now?  What if she wins? What is she loses?

What was it about her ducking the vote that enraged them so much and not all the other terrible shit she has presided over?


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2018)

I kind of hope she wins as that’d be the more chaotic outcome.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2018)

So Gove, Boris or Leadsom for PM?

Christ what a country.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I kind of hope she wins as that’d be the more chaotic outcome.



I don't know.  Not saying you're wrong I just generally have no idea.  She is the continuity candidate, assuming you want the chaos to continue.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

She has friends. Some darling ‘buds’ of May!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> So Gove, Boris or Leadsom for PM?
> 
> Christ what a country.


------->> Who is going to win the 2018/2019 Tory Leadership election?


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I kind of hope she wins as that’d be the more chaotic outcome.



Me too...I think.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

"Wins" but limping on would be quite funny - and IMO not a terribly unlikely scenario.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Although, if she thinks she'll lose won't she just postpone the vote?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Payroll droids all over twitter expressing their _*public* *_support.

*It's a secret ballot.


----------



## Ted Striker (Dec 12, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> So Gove, Boris or Leadsom for PM?
> 
> Christ what a country.











This would be such Peak Tory Shambles I'm almost wishing for it to happen


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Of course if May has confidence and knowledge that she will win tonight’s ballot, it could be she has played herself into this position. She wins, gets at least another year and silences the bastards.
Playing politics while the country flails around.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

I cannot imagine anyone with any sense or intelligence wants the job now.

So PM leadsome it is then


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

Finding it hard to call - I reckon she'll promise to go after brexit and just scrape in - but who knows.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

The damage this is doing to the Tory party is delicious.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Podium out in Downing St....presumably the "_We fight on..." _moment coming?


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Dec 12, 2018)

Strong & stable?


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Is May getting much sleep at the minute?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Podium out in Downing St....presumably the "_We fight on..." _moment coming?



If Nicola Murray comes out of the door I’ll die laughing!


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> I kind of hope she wins as that’d be the more chaotic outcome.


I hope she wins and manages to take her cunning plan right up to the wire.


----------



## teqniq (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 12, 2018)

If she wins Tory confidence vote, supine media, esp. BBC, will present it as a great victory strengthening her hand and meaning enough rebels might get behind her deal to avoid having to revoke article 50. However, she would still be unlikely to get her deal through and if she is secured for a year, Labour could then make their no confidence move either before or after the “revised” deal is voted on.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Dec 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> Is May getting much sleep at the minute?



She's going on a long walking holiday to relax.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Artaxerxes said:


> She's going on a long walking holiday to relax.



yes, she will walk from moltke harbour to coffin top


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Jeremiah18.17 said:


> If she wins Tory confidence vote, supine media, esp. BBC, will present it as a great victory strengthening her hand and meaning enough rebels might get behind her deal to avoid having to revoke article 50. However, she would still be unlikely to get her deal through and if she is secured for a year, Labour could then make their no confidence move either before or after the “revised” deal is voted on.



Things are getting stranger by the day but do you really think some tories would vote with the opposition on a vote of no confidence?  They would do so knowing full well a very possible outcome is a Corbyn government.  That seems highly unlikely to me even in these weird times.  Then again little surprises me any more, even the shinners showing up at Westminster wouldn't surprise me now.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

Reminder of why the fucking LibDems are if anything even worse than the Tories



			
				Vince Cable said:
			
		

> The self-indulgent #ToryParty leadership challenge is about more than choice of leader. Political logic demands a split into a @UKIP style populist anti-EU party and another of the sensible centrists working with others. Stop #BrexitChaos. #PeoplesVoteNow


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

_Sensible centrists._


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 155311
> yes, she will walk from moltke harbour to coffin top



That's heading inland. Can't you find her something that ends in a short pier?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Plenty of biog in that "_we fight on" _speech. Sounded like a 1st draft of the final speech at the podium.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 12, 2018)

I seem to have the Dads Army theme tune going through my head on a loop


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> That's heading inland. Can't you find her something that ends in a short pier?


she will have a short peer and then executed. this is a project of the ornithology section of the south atlantic canal network secretariat. her death will allow hundreds if not thousands of birds to have a meal


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

It would be nice if she just retired back to Eastbourne.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Plenty of biog in that "_we fight on" _speech. Sounded like a 1st draft of the final speech at the podium.



Yep.

That was a farewell speech. It wasn't addressed at anyone other than posterity.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> she will have a short peer and then executed. this is a project of the ornithology section of the south atlantic canal network secretariat. her death will allow hundreds if not thousands of birds to have a meal



Fulmar(k)s then.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Glad she warned us that if labour got hold of the reins the Brexit process would be a shambles. Unlike now of course.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

i am surprised. i didn't think rees-mogg's mob had it in them


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> _Sensible centrists._



Derisible cyst wrists.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Glad she warned us that if labour got hold of the reins the Brexit process would be a shambles. Unlike now of course.


With threat that they'd delay A50...sounds more like a plan than a threat.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

billy_bob said:


> Fulmar(k)s then.



Not aimed at gullophobe Libertad hopefully?


----------



## marty21 (Dec 12, 2018)

If I was her , I'd just say 'fuck it , I'm off,  you thundercunts can sort out this fucking shambles'


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2018)

How much more pension does she accrue per each extra day she holds on ?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i am surprised. i didn't think rees-mogg's mob had it in them



The butler did it!


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Things are getting stranger by the day but do you really think some tories would vote with the opposition on a vote of no confidence?  They would do so knowing full well a very possible outcome is a Corbyn government.  That seems highly unlikely to me even in these weird times.  Then again little surprises me any more, even the shinners showing up at Westminster wouldn't surprise me now.



I think it unlikely also, which means with the deal defeated and May secured for a year we would be heading for no deal, at which point there would probably be moves to either extend or revoke Article 50......and so it goes on....


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

marty21 said:


> If I was her , I'd just say 'fuck it , I'm off,  you thundercunts can sort out this fucking shambles'


yeh she'll have a big pension too no doubt


----------



## Libertad (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Not aimed at gullophobe Libertad hopefully?



You have me at a disadvantage sir, I believe that you may have mistaken me for another cove. twentythreedom


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> i am surprised. i didn't think rees-mogg's mob had it in them



They didn't. Had to wait till parliament reached 'wave the mace around' levels of frustration in order to make up the numbers. Prior to that they were engaging in a different sort of making up the numbers.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

gentlegreen said:


> How much more pension does she accrue per each extra day she holds on ?



She probably gets more pension from her BoE job.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Apparently its their Christmas bash tonight as well.  Can you imagine the booze and cocaine fueled arguments?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Apparently its their Christmas bash tonight as well.  Can you imagine the booze and cocaine fueled arguments?



Butlers head butting their bosses enemies!


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Re-watching her speech I'm seeing more than a hint of "thank fuck this is almost all over" in her voice and face.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Libertad said:


> You have me at a disadvantage sir, I believe that you may have mistaken me for another cove. twentythreedom



Ha! 
My face is as ruddy as my pantaloons.


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Re-watching her speech I'm seeing more than a hint of "thank fuck this is almost all over" in her voice and face.



That was just relief that the door didn't get stuck.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> She probably gets more pension from her BoE job.



nah, she will get 50k as a former PM- IIRC, the BoE isnt final salary- even then, she was a middle manager in payments - not exactly a high flyer- she would have been on about 40k pa when she was at the bank.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

#ToryMPsVote

They've changed their mind!


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Dec 12, 2018)

elbows said:


> That was just relief that the door didn't get stuck.



having seen underlings poking about on the lectern before she came out, i was expecting the microphone to pack up part way through


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having seen underlings poking about on the lectern before she came out, i was expecting the microphone to pack up part way through


or the damn thing to explode in her face


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having seen underlings poking about on the lectern before she came out, i was expecting the microphone to pack up part way through


i was hoping for a  boxing glove on a spring


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Ha!
> My face is as ruddy as my pantaloons.


and your yurt? how ruddy is your yurt?


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Not aimed at gullophobe Libertad hopefully?



Oops, that's aukward.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Puddy_Tat said:


> having seen underlings poking about on the lectern before she came out, i was expecting the microphone to pack up part way through


The Clash, ‘Should I stay,’ blasting in her iPod earplugs.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> and your yurt? how ruddy is your yurt?



As ruddy as a Norfolk potato farmers nose!


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

how fortunate she didn't dance to the microphone


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> how fortunate she didn't dance to the microphone



Tragic, I have heard though she has two wooden legs, but strangely has real feet!


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Gotta hand it to Arlene, she does venal very well. Casually dropping into her R4 interview that she'd met with Sajid Javid yesterday...genius!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Re-watching her speech I'm seeing more than a hint of "thank fuck this is almost all over" in her voice and face.


I get the feeling this is the speech she thought she was going to make a couple of weeks ago, when she kept us waiting 30 minutes while they rewrote it when it transpired there were not 48 letters.

It would be amusing if they’ve been sitting at 47 letters since then, and she’s actually been doing her best for a fortnight to provoke the last letter.


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

> BBC Radio 5 live is asking listeners if they are 'backing Theresa May?'
> 
> David in North Yorkshire says: "I'm over the edge. This is just getting beyond a joke. The ramifications of this for me personally are that I now can't vote Conservative in the future because I can never forgive them for doing this.
> 
> ...



Oh dear how terribly sad.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2018)

She is still saying she can get another deal? i mean WTF?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> She is still saying she can get another deal? i mean WTF?


noel edmonds has been roped in. he will be enobled and will depart forthwith for brussels as britain's new brexit secretary. no one in the land knows more about deals and indeed no deals than he.


----------



## DotCommunist (Dec 12, 2018)

elbows said:


> Oh dear how terribly sad.


reminds me of  lament in the FT some weeks back 'there is no longer a part of capital in this country'which is manifestly untrue but also LOL you twats


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> noel edmonds has been roped in. he will be enobled and will depart forthwith for brussels as britain's new brexit secretary. no one in the land knows more about deals and indeed no deals than he.



He won't even make it through the bus lanes of Bristol in his Brexit battle bus, for the remainers have placed stingers in his path. Plan B is for the orbs of his dead parent to make the journey on his behalf.


----------



## likesfish (Dec 12, 2018)

there's a quantum of solace for her as she didn't believe in Brexit and did her best to try to make something out of the steaming pile of shite she was handed by a bunch of cunts who headed for the hills as soon as reality intruded into their ayn rand inspired dreams of turning UK into the next Singapore


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

Invest in laughing stocks now.



> Lesley in Hampshire tells BBC Radio 5 live's Your Call:
> 
> "At the moment we can’t afford to lose the leader of the country, whether you agree with her politics and her principles anyway, we can’t afford as a country for her to go now.
> 
> ...


----------



## elbows (Dec 12, 2018)

Its times like this I'm glad I don't listen to the radio, sounds like a right shower of southern shits at the moment.



> Peter in Eastbourne tells 5 live's Your Call: "They’re a bunch of nerds aren’t they?
> 
> "They’ve got a good leader. They’re not going to get a better deal. If they crawled on their hands and knees to the EU they’re not going to get a better deal than the one that's there already.


----------



## MickiQ (Dec 12, 2018)

DotCommunist said:


> reminds me of  lament in the FT some weeks back 'there is no longer a part of capital in this country'which is manifestly untrue but also LOL you twats


There's always been an overly cosy relationship between the Tories and Big Business, I think for a long time there was a belief that once the backbenchers had got the bile off their chest about Europe, it would be back to business as usual and whatever Brexit there was going to be was going to be weak and watery. It seems to have finally dawned on the City that many of the people they have put their faith in are deranged loons willing to take everyone over the cliff with them, It must be a shock to realise that you are not as influential as you think.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

May's going to walk the vote if we were just to look at all the tory MP's lining up to back her and say how terrible the vote is.  The actual margin will be very telling.  At the moment its really only the ERG saying she's got to go, how many of the others have had enough I wonder?


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 12, 2018)

I was just on the bus and literally going down Whitehall as she was delivering that statement. I caught sight of her mid-statement from the top deck as I was listening to it at the same time on Radio 4 which was surreal.

Tim Farron was also on the same bus, which was less interesting.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> I was just on the bus and literally going down Whitehall as she was delivering that statement. I caught sight of her from the top deck as I was listening to it on Radio 4 which was surreal.
> 
> Tim Farron was also on the same bus, which was less interesting.


tom farron defends himself  by a sphere of ennui which deters potential assailants from putting the boot in.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

Matt Singh has 159 declared support for May - I'd say she's safe.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Ideal result a May win, but as narrow as possible?


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

Not sure. If she loses and a no-deal headbanger takes the leadership, then a parliamentary VONC and general election are probably more likely I think?


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

For all the support she receiving now its hard to imagine many tories mp's would want her to lead them into the next election.  Whichever way you look at it she's probably going to out within 6 months.


----------



## skyscraper101 (Dec 12, 2018)

Worth noting. Thatcher led on the first round of the no confidence, but also resigned before the next round (IIRC?) I think May would dig her heels in more though. Plus different rules etc now I think.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Worth noting. Thatcher led on the first round of the no confidence, but also left. I think May would dig her heels in more though. Plus different rules etc now I think.


Totally different rules now though. She was expected to lose a second round - if May wins a VONC there isn't a second round.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Worth noting. Thatcher won the no confidence, but also left. I think May would dig her heels in more though.



Yeah, drag the country through Brexit by hook or by crook and then resign.  Though how she is going to do that is not clear at all.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

skyscraper101 said:


> Worth noting. Thatcher led on the first round of the no confidence, but also resigned before the next round (IIRC?) I think May would dig her heels in more though. Plus different rules etc now I think.



Thatcher won, but not by enough, she was 4 votes short of the required 15% majority, so it was going to a second ballot, which she said she would fight, before having her mind changed after consultation with the Cabinet, because they thought she would lose.

As killer b says, the rules have changed, she could win by just one vote & in theory she would be safe.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> Not sure. If she loses and a no-deal headbanger takes the leadership, then a parliamentary VONC and general election are probably more likely I think?



Yeah. 

I _think_ what I want is her to scrape through, thus ruling out the possibility of an internal change but with enough pissed off Tories losing their shit over it and being willing to aid a successful vote of no confidence in the govt.

...then a GE.

Then a Corbyn led Socialist Utopia. Or at least a mildly social democratic breathing space for a few years whilst we sort our shit out.

Right?

/Daydream.


----------



## Lord Camomile (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> For all the support she receiving now its hard to imagine many tories mp's would want her to lead them into the next election.  Whichever way you look at it she's probably going to out within 6 months.


If she wins this they can't vote again for a year, right? So some may think "now or not soon enough"?


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> enough pissed off Tories losing their shit over it and being willing to aid a successful vote of no confidence in the govt.


this isn't going to happen if May wins.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lord Camomile said:


> If she wins this they can't vote again for a year, right? So some may think "now or not soon enough"?



Yes its a possibility some will consider but its hard to think that even May would insist on carrying on if enough of her MP's told her it was time to go by way of informal chats.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> For all the support she receiving now its hard to imagine many tories mp's would want her to lead them into the next election.  Whichever way you look at it she's probably going to out within 6 months.



Well, if she wins this evening, she's safe for a year.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, if she wins this evening, she's safe for a year.


Does this also prohibit the opposition launching a vote of no confidence?


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Well, if she wins this evening, she's safe for a year.



My thinking is that it'll either be Brexit achieved (somehow) and she will resign straight away or general election and she will have to resign regardless of the rules, the reality will take over.  We'll see.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Does this also prohibit the opposition launching a vote of no confidence?



No, that would be no confidence in the government, this is no confidence in her being leader of the tories.


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Do you see any route to a GE, or even a vonc in this?



killer b said:


> this isn't going to happen if May wins.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Does this also prohibit the opposition launching a vote of no confidence?


think that'll wait until we see whether this morning's government is tomorrow morning's government


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

Vince Cable thinks she will win.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

shes arguing that if she goes then a new leader would have to revoke A50 because time would have run out. 
From what ive heard some of the moggladytes saying it seems their "plan" is to get a brexiteer in, revoke a50, then re-trigger it and plan for a "managed no deal" in 2 years time. 
As i understand it - revoking and retriggering a50 would require parliament to vote it through - which leaves open the possibility of the brexiteers winning the vote to stop the brexit process - then losing the vote to restart it. Which would be very very funny indeed.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Do you see any route to a GE, or even a vonc in this?


If she wins and pushes ahead with her deal, I can see a situation where the DUP peel off. If she loses and a headbanger takes the reins, it's feasible some Tory remainers might. Fuck knows though.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I _think_ what I want is her to scrape through, thus ruling out the possibility of an internal change but with enough pissed off Tories losing their shit over it and being willing to aid a successful vote of no confidence in the govt.
> 
> ...



A Corbyn government would not be a daydream, it would be a nightmare.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> Fuck knows.



probably the overwhelming consensus as to what might happen


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> A Corbyn government would not be a daydream, it would be a nightmare.



For who though?


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Do you see any route to a GE, or even a vonc in this?



At the moment the DUP can take comfort in the fact that Parliament is not behind May's deal so can say with confidence they'd back her in a vonc. It would be interesting to see if May can get those numbers to change and could potentially get her deal through with the backstop intact, under those circumstances would the DUP pull the plug on their arrangement?  That is one route to a GE.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Yeah.
> 
> I _think_ what I want is her to scrape through, thus ruling out the possibility of an internal change but with enough pissed off Tories losing their shit over it and being willing to aid a successful vote of no confidence in the govt.
> 
> ...



More cops though.


----------



## Lucy Fur (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> At the moment the DUP can take comfort in the fact that Parliament is not behind May's deal so can say with confidence they'd back her in a vonc. It would be interesting to see if May can get those numbers to change and could potentially get her deal through with the backstop intact, under those circumstances would the DUP pull the plug on their arrangement?  That is one route to a GE.


Apparently this is happening:


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

dialectician said:


> More cops though.



Under Corbyn?

Yeah.

But right now we're too weak to create an alternative to cops.


----------



## AnandLeo (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> Matt Singh has 159 declared support for May - I'd say she's safe.



What a bunch of posh yobs these MPs are? They have nothing better to do than stoking crisis in their own house.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> For who though?



For everyone.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

AnandLeo said:


> What a bunch of posh yobs these MPs are? They have nothing better to do than stoking crisis in their own house.


I'm fine with that tbf


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Lucy Fur said:


> Apparently this is happening:
> View attachment 155326



Why didn't Davis just get a better deal when he was supposedly in charge of the show?


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> At the moment the DUP can take comfort in the fact that Parliament is not behind May's deal so can say with confidence they'd back her in a vonc. It would be interesting to see if May can get those numbers to change and could potentially get her deal through with the backstop intact, under those circumstances would the DUP pull the plug on their arrangement?  That is one route to a GE.



The DUP are at least as amoral as all politicians, keeping their jobs, and in the case of the DUP their influence, is their paramount objective.

I can't see the DUP forcing a GE, because then they sink back to obscurity, but I can't see them supporting a withdrawal that ensures a 'border in the Irish sea' either.

There has to be a border between the UK and the EU somewhere if the UK leaves the EU, so if not between NI & Eire, and not in the Irish Sea, then where?

Sad days when a handful of NI nutters hold the fate of the country.


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2018)

she will win this....


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2018)

she wont win this....


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

hmm - looks like may winning - but by a fairly narrow margin (please let it be 52/48%)- could be a likely outcome. But that might not save her - her own cabinet might decide to push her out.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Why didn't Davis just get a better deal when he was supposedly in charge of the show?



Well, the Eye was castigating him for doing fuck all for at least a year. Apparently his Civil Servants described him being 'as idle as a sloth and as vain as Adonis'. He didn't read the documents sent to him.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The DUP are at least as amoral as all politicians, keeping their jobs, and in the case of the DUP their influence, is their paramount objective.
> 
> I can't see the DUP forcing a GE, because then they sink back to obscurity, but I can't see them supporting a withdrawal that ensures a 'border in the Irish sea' either.
> 
> ...



Its not them really though this time, May can't even command enough support from her own side. At the moment the DUP's votes are not critical to the outcome of the Brexit vote, they are critical to her being able to govern.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> (please let it be 52/48%)


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> A Corbyn government would not be a daydream, it would be a nightmare.



I don't agree with that, but I do think getting in almost entirely thanks to the ineptitude and/or internal treachery of the Tory party would not be the best of starts for a Corbyn government. It would have enough shit to put up with from the hostile media already. It would help to be able to dick-slap them with a strong, positive mandate rather than a 'I don't think much of him, but the other party are literally tearing themselves apart so hey ho' one.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

The no confidence vote adds to the image of everything being a fuck up, but almost certainly strengthens may. She knows the challenge has happened, can't happen again and will win it. It then goes to the majority. She's almost certainly shameless enough to carry on with a 60/40 win, though that would be dangerous territory. But anything like 70/30 or better strengthens her.

Is it secret ballot though? Could be loyalists committing to her in public...


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2018)

Like Macron vs Le Pen, May will win tonight as the alternative is too awful to stomach.


----------



## billy_bob (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> The no confidence vote adds to the image of everything being a fuck up, but almost certainly strengthens may. She knows the challenge has happened, can't happen again and will win it. It then goes to the majority. She's almost certainly shameless enough to carry on with a 60/40 win, though that would be dangerous territory. But anything like 70/30 or better strengthens her.
> 
> Is it secret ballot though? Could be loyalists committing to her in public...



It is secret.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2018)

The vile Tory party propaganda videoes made it easy for me to vote for Corbyn last time - in spite of so many of his promises seeming like pie in the sky.
I'm happy to settle for politicians' exagerations in place of the current Brexit insanity.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

I think Rob Ford has it here:


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Better the robotic dullard you know.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

Best case scenario for tory moderates is another incompetent centrist with zero popular appeal, worst case is obviously pretty bad.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

The best case for tory centrists really _is_ May.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> The best case for tory centrists really _is_ May.


Yep and the erg lot have actually tied those centrists to may even closer by calling this vote.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Presumably, victory of less than 30 and even our limpet like PM thinks about resigning
Wins by 30 - 60 and a lot of her MPs tell her to fuck off (but she doesn't)
60 - 80 everybody pretends the whole thing didn't happen
80+ she does a 'shhh' to the crowd and then runs round with her jumper over her head.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> The DUP are at least as amoral as all politicians, keeping their jobs, and in the case of the DUP their influence, is their paramount objective.
> 
> I can't see the DUP forcing a GE, because then they sink back to obscurity, but I can't see them supporting a withdrawal that ensures a 'border in the Irish sea' either.
> 
> ...


for a  billion pounds you'd expect to have bought them rather than only rented them


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

may looking quite firsky in house of commons - i think she knows shes safe(ish).


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> may looking quite firsky in house of commons - i think she knows shes safe(ish).


Afterwards, she will ceremonially break Jacob Rees-Mogg's specs in two.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Could we see the dance again tonight? Maybe even have another go at a bag of chips?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

Looks like Moggy will become an even bigger laughing stock than he has been up to this point.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Afterwards, she will ceremonially break Jacob Rees-Mogg's specs in two.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Wins by 30 - 60 and a lot of her MPs tell her to fuck off (but she doesn't)



But surely a lot of those votes would have come from the wingnut brexiteer side of the party?  Surely they will just accept the vote as carried out in good faith and respect its outcome without complaint?


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Kaka Tim said:


> may looking quite firsky in house of commons - i think she knows shes safe(ish).


only while the cameras are on her tho


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

she is dead inside


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

She will win because that’s the way it’s been planned by all of them!


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> she is dead inside


'No... [PAUSE]... what I am saying is...'


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Maybe the erg lot could just _pretend_ they've kicked her out - a sort of _Kicking Bishop Brennan Up The Arse_ in reverse.


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

All along just another way for delaying and deferring. Smoke and mirrors.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

i think May will hang on, if so, the question is what effect that will have on Tory 'rebels', will they at least partly fall in line or split the party further.   I cant see how they can split further, what more shots theyve got, so maybe they will fall in line? A bit at least.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

not-bono-ever said:


> she is dead inside


her and "sir" cliff richard


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

Ranbay said:


> she will win this....





Ranbay said:


> she wont win this....



Thanks for clearing that up.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 155332



Someone called that earlier on in the thread, pretty sure it was killer b

It makes sense as a strategy because I doubt she has much support for leading them into the next election, if any.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Someone called that earlier on in the thread, pretty sure it was killer b


yeh it seemed confirmation of killer b's prognostication


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> View attachment 155333


i hope you'll prove you are the great man reborn by issuing your prophecies in quatrains in future


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

I'm concerned my frozen corpse is going to be found in the river sometime after christmas tbh.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> I'm concerned my frozen corpse is going to be found in the river sometime after christmas tbh.



Before you go can you tell me next weeks lottery numbers?


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

If she wins. Which is the most likely outcome at the time of writing...what next?

Is she more likely to get her deal through or not?

How much will the margin of her victory impact upon those numbers, if at all?

What else, if anything, might it change?


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Will the Russians be blamed for all this destabilisation?


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Will be funny as fuck is she hints at stepping down before the next election to get through today's vote then declares she's staying on for the next election.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Will the Russians be blamed for all this destabilisation?



 I'm sure putin is stroking his white cat as we speak.


----------



## Libertad (Dec 12, 2018)

May would appear to have secured her position for a year by persuading some of her supporting members to write to Brady topping up his received letters to 48 from around 35 thereby triggering the vote that she is certain win.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> If she wins. Which is the most likely outcome at the time of writing...what next?
> 
> Is she more likely to get her deal through or not?
> 
> ...



I don't see how anything changes tbh.  That's what makes it a strange strategy by the erg.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Like Macron vs Le Pen, May will win tonight as the alternative is too awful to stomach.



nah, more like there is no alternative.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> View attachment 155332



A wise move for once.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> I don't see how anything changes tbh.  That's what makes it a strange strategy by the erg.


If they had control of the 48 letters i.e. had the extra couple needed to get to 48, they should have either done it after the cabinet deal and resignations, or have been ready to do it after May lost the vote in the commons this week (which may have been their strategy, but of course the vote didn't take place). I suspect they've never been in a position to dictate the point when the 48 was reached - or if they have been, today is in odd point to do it.  Or, to put it another way, had the 48 been something they _precipitated_ today, the ideal would have been to have a press conference about her contempt for parliament, followed by the announcement that the 48 had been reached. Basically, today isn't of their doing.

Sorry, that's a convoluted way of saying today wasn't the right time to try and get May, which is an illustration the erg haven't got as many troops as they think.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

noone actually supports the erg nutters do they. especially given that the tory party has no social base relative to 20th C. I don't even think they know what they're doing because their whole shtick has been antipolitics but they couldn't play the populist game either.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

dialectician said:


> noone actually supports the erg nutters do they. especially given that the tory party has no social base relative to 20th C. I don't even think they know what they're doing because their whole shtick has been antipolitics but they couldn't play the populist game either.


It's certainly a _shallow_ populism. There's a media/Westminster notion that Rees-Mogg has something to say to 'the people', a point of engagement that somehow emerges from the fact that he is so ridiculous and posh. It's bollocks, but says something about the May-Cameron-Miliband generation that by contrast he's seen as being more 'colourful'.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Dec 12, 2018)

dialectician said:


> nah, more like there is no alternative.




Apparently Boris has lost 12lbs in preparation for becoming the First Lord of the Treasury...


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> for a  billion pounds you'd expect to have bought them rather than only rented them



Indeed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> her and "sir" cliff richard



He makes my flesh creep more than her, but it is a close thing.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> If they had control of the 48 letters i.e. had the extra couple needed to get to 48, they should have either done it after the cabinet deal and resignations, or have been ready to do it after May lost the vote in the commons this week (which may have been their strategy, but of course the vote didn't take place). I suspect they've never been in a position to dictate the point when the 48 was reached - or if they have been, today is in odd point to do it.  Or, to put it another way, had the 48 been something they _precipitated_ today, the ideal would have been to have a press conference about her contempt for parliament, followed by the announcement that the 48 had been reached. *Basically, today isn't of their doing.*
> 
> Sorry, that's a convoluted way of saying today wasn't the right time to try and get May, which is an illustration the erg haven't got as many troops as they think.



RE: The bolded bit.

There was something on the BBC ticker earlier quoting a senior person as saying something along the lines of "We may not get a new leader but we will certainly get a new leader for the 22".

This would back up your point that some shenanigans behind the scenes has wrong footed them.


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2018)

Teaboy said:


> Will be funny as fuck is she hints at stepping down before the next election to get through today's vote then declares she's staying on for the next election.


Yeah, I really can't imagine any of those Tory MPs will be stupid enough to fall for that one


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

andysays said:


> Yeah, I really can't imagine any of those Tory MPs will be stupid enough to fall for that one



thats weird because I genuinely thought they would and actually meant it and everything.  rolleyyes etc


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> It's certainly a _shallow_ populism. There's a media/Westminster notion that Rees-Mogg has something to say to 'the people', a point of engagement that somehow emerges from the fact that he is so ridiculous and posh. It's bollocks, but says something about the May-Cameron-Miliband generation that by contrast he's seen as being more 'colourful'.



Yeh, they have pretensions of playing the game. they have failed on that front though. shit players.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Apparently Boris has lost 12lbs in preparation for becoming the First Lord of the Treasury...


crocodile tears.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

It's at this point that I wish my Irish maternal great grandfather had been my grandfather.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Like Macron vs Le Pen, May will win tonight as the alternative is too awful to stomach.



Except that it's tory mps voting


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It's at this point that I wish my Irish maternal great grandfather had been my grandfather.



You want an irish passport?

I could get an irish passport via my irish gran if i wanted (despite never feeling remotely irish) but i'm not sure it is worth the cost. Not sure of the pros and cons really and the eu has confirmed they won't requires visas now anyway. (As far as going on holiday is concerned which is all i would travel for)


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It's at this point that I wish my Irish maternal great grandfather had been my grandfather.


there'd have been some scandal on your auld escutcheon if that had been the case.


----------



## D'wards (Dec 12, 2018)

Paddy Power have her losing as 7/1.


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

crikey. Might be worth a tenner, this doesn't look like something they'd do unless they were shitting it.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> crikey. Might be worth a tenner, this doesn't look like something they'd do unless they were shitting it.




That's a bit sleazy, which I'm sure griffith will appreciate.


----------



## Ptolemy (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> crikey. Might be worth a tenner, this doesn't look like something they'd do unless they were shitting it.




Doesn't this mean they now need 159 votes instead of 158 to win? Maybe just to run up the margin of victory a little further?


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> crikey. Might be worth a tenner, this doesn't look like something they'd do unless they were shitting it.



I'd love to think this was going to be like the Labour voncs in the 70s, bringing them in on stretchers. I fear not.


----------



## Poi E (Dec 12, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> It's at this point that I wish my Irish maternal great grandfather had been my grandfather.



You know what the answer is, Sas.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

So she's presently promising the '22 that she'll fuck off before the next GE; wonder if they'll trust her?

If so...


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Too funny.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Too funny.


maybe thats why they were crying


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2018)

Meanwhile, the people have spoken:



#PeoplesVote


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Too funny.
> 
> View attachment 155358



I had to go as far as Nine Elms to buy an onion this afternoon, and was curious as to why.


----------



## Teaboy (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Too funny.
> 
> View attachment 155358



She barely fought the previous one.


----------



## Smangus (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> Too funny.
> 
> View attachment 155358



Crying with laughter?


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> Meanwhile, the people have spoken:
> 
> 
> 
> #PeoplesVote



Hearing stories about dark state £ from the cones hotline might have influenced this vote.


----------



## Wilf (Dec 12, 2018)

Politicians: a bit shit. That's all I have to say on the matter.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

Wilf said:


> Politicians: a bit shit.



A 'bit'?

There's an understatement.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

I still think Mays going to get her deal through ...and run on till 2020


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I still think Mays going to get her deal through ...and run on till 2020



I've got this gut feeling the EU will give a little on the backstop, just enough so she can get her deal through, but not sure she'll hang on much longer after brexit actually happening.

I certainly wouldn't.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> I still think Mays going to get her deal through ...and run on till 2020



How?


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

When is the result?


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

9ish, apparently


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

good to see the BBC interviewing Offshore's Marcus Fysh


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> 9ish, apparently



Saying could well be earlier


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Saying could well be earlier


You'd have thought so. It's only 320 odd votes, it shouldn't really take more than five minutes.  Maybe give it anoher five for telling May first.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> You'd have thought so. It's only 320 odd votes, it shouldn't really take more than five minutes.  Maybe give it anoher five for telling May first.



Maybe some of them haven't made their minds up yet!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> You'd have thought so. It's only 320 odd votes, it shouldn't really take more than five minutes.  Maybe give it anoher five for telling May first.



So, some time next week.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> How?


somehow


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

SpackleFrog said:


> Maybe some of them haven't made their minds up yet!


Probably not, but voting finishes at 8


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> You'd have thought so. It's only 320 odd votes, it shouldn't really take more than five minutes.  Maybe give it anoher five for telling May first.



they need the extra time to work out if they have an MP called Ffuck-you Im Milwoll


----------



## friedaweed (Dec 12, 2018)

I would imagine it takes people like this lot a long time to count to 320























They always seemed to struggle with the numbers on their expenses claims after all.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

They should put Diane Abbott in charge of the count.


----------



## ska invita (Dec 12, 2018)

belboid said:


> 9ish, apparently


8.15 according to andrew oneil, as hes hosting the results show and it finishes at 9.


----------



## belboid (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> 8.15 according to andrew oneil, as hes hosting the results show and it finishes at 9.


that was what they were saying earlier in the day. god knows why they ever thought otherwise


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

How funny as fuck would it be if there are only 47 votes against May!


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> How funny as fuck would it be if there are only 47 votes against May!


Are you suggesting she sent the last letter herself?


----------



## andysays (Dec 12, 2018)

danny la rouge said:


> Are you suggesting she sent the last letter herself?


That possibility did occur to me earlier, on the basis that if she survives this evening she's theoretically safe for the next 12 months...


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

andysays said:


> That possibility did occur to me earlier, on the basis that if she survives this evening she's theoretically safe for the next 12 months...


Theoretically... Wouldn't protect her against a ravening Boris Johnson tho


----------



## Fez909 (Dec 12, 2018)

Result at 9 on the dot apparently


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

Fez909 said:


> Result at 9 on the dot apparently


Don't take long to count 300 or so ballots, if it's at 9 I reckon it's to give tm time to compose herself a speech


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2018)

Popcorn time.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

Fucking get on with it, I want to go down the pub.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking get on with it, I want to go down the pub.



Just take your damn phone!


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> there'd have been some scandal on your auld escutcheon if that had been the case.



Indeed.  

You know what I mean.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> Don't take long to count 300 or so ballots, if it's at 9 I reckon it's to give tm time to compose herself a speech



Yeah, I think you might be right here.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 12, 2018)

Jewish Chronicle is reporting May knows result and waiting for 9pm media release.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

Sprocket. said:


> Jewish Chronicle is reporting May knows result and waiting for 9pm media release.



They’ve got people everywhere. 

JOKE, DAMMIT!


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2018)

ska invita said:


> 8.15 according to andrew oneil, as hes hosting the results show and it finishes at 9.


That's him fucked then.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

May wins.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

200 -v- 117


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

200-117

she wont be PM for long


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

117 against her.

Sounds a lot?


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> May wins.



Maybe for the best.  They can carry on ripping each other to shreds.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 12, 2018)

fucking hell 200 to 100


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

Dead woman walking. Sounds of ohh from Tory scum at 117 says it all.


----------



## planetgeli (Dec 12, 2018)

That’s a lot. Get the popcorn.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2018)

What a waste of time.


----------



## beesonthewhatnow (Dec 12, 2018)

So, now what?


----------



## Ranbay (Dec 12, 2018)

Told you


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

The ripping is already on..


----------



## Dogsauce (Dec 12, 2018)

LOL at Rees Mogg being a bad loser on the BBC footage. All on the payroll apparently.


----------



## neonwilderness (Dec 12, 2018)

beesonthewhatnow said:


> So, now what?


She fucks about for a bit longer then loses the vote on her Brexit deal?


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

Moggy making his excuses for fucking-up.


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2018)

117 have no confidence. Ouch.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> Moggy making his excuses for fucking-up.



He may have done enough.


----------



## flypanam (Dec 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> LOL at Rees Mogg being a bad loser on the BBC footage. All on the payroll apparently.


Does his nanny vote for him cos payroll?


----------



## chilango (Dec 12, 2018)

Good Result imo 

Enough of a margin for her to blunder on fucking things up.

Enough internal opposition to keep stabbing her in the back and keep her weak.

*Rubs hands*


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

This is pretty bad for both sides isn't it? Perfect really.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> Good Result imo
> 
> Enough of a margin for her to blunder on fucking things up.
> 
> ...


She doesn't need any help bring weak and wobbly


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> This is pretty bad for both sides isn't it? Perfect really.



A good chunk of that confidence vote will be careerists hanging on for grim death.


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Dead woman walking. Sounds of ohh from Tory scum at 117 says it all.


That was some sound that.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

Dogsauce said:


> LOL at Rees Mogg being a bad loser on the BBC footage. All on the payroll apparently.


Eh, he's completely right. One of the main way modern governments have quashed any discontent on the backbench's has been a massive expansion of government posts. Just because he's a wanker doesn't make him wrong.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 12, 2018)

Better the devil you know.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 12, 2018)

8ball said:


> A good chunk of that confidence vote will be careerists hanging on for grim death.



It was a secret ballot.


----------



## sunnysidedown (Dec 12, 2018)

8ball said:


> A good chunk of that confidence vote will be careerists hanging on for grim death.



Don’t forget the sex pests.


----------



## tim (Dec 12, 2018)

flypanam said:


> Does his nanny vote for him cos payroll?


Nanny is the power behind the throne. She has all the dirt on him.


----------



## 8ball (Dec 12, 2018)

cupid_stunt said:


> It was a secret ballot.



Really??!!?


----------



## agricola (Dec 12, 2018)

Grayling:  "She had more support tonight than she did in the leadership election of 2016"


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

chilango said:


> 117 against her.
> 
> Sounds a lot?



do people really think tha she wasn't on her way out?


----------



## danny la rouge (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

sunnysidedown said:


> Don’t forget the sex pests.


And those busy elsewhere...


----------



## TopCat (Dec 12, 2018)

When is Parliament due to break?


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

agricola said:


> Grayling:  "She had more support tonight than she did in the leadership election of 2016"



Just heard that cunt on 5live. really made me want to punch him in the face even more.


----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> 117 have no confidence. Ouch.



That's more than Labour MPs that would want Corbyn out isn't it?


----------



## sunnysidedown (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> And those busy elsewhere...



Lower than a snakes belly is our Theresa.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

vicky ford. slit my wrists.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

TopCat said:


> When is Parliament due to break?



It's always been broken.


----------



## brogdale (Dec 12, 2018)

May looks genuinely devastated that she's "won"


----------



## gosub (Dec 12, 2018)

The pound and markets (which rose all day) are sinking again...Such is the confidence in Mrs May


----------



## Ax^ (Dec 12, 2018)

brogdale said:


> May looks genuinely devastated that she's "won"



Would you want to continue to be the sacrificial lamb..

Would feel sorry for her at the point  but alas she is a  Tory


----------



## mx wcfc (Dec 12, 2018)

TopCat said:


> When is Parliament due to break?


I read 20 December somewhere.


----------



## moochedit (Dec 12, 2018)

TopCat said:


> When is Parliament due to break?





mx wcfc said:


> I read 20 December somewhere.



Yep..

House of Commons recess dates

They get a lot of holidays


----------



## killer b (Dec 12, 2018)

gosub said:


> The pound and markets (which rose all day) are sinking again...Such is the confidence in Mrs May


You could make a lot of money speculating on the pound right now. I imagine plenty of people are...


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 12, 2018)

May loyalists pushing the cross-party, "national interest" line. Really can't see them peeling off more than a handful of Labour MPs at the very, very most.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> Dead woman walking. Sounds of ohh from Tory scum at 117 says it all.



Those "ohhs" neatly cut off on clip on BBC website. 

Theresa May survives confidence vote


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2018)

A BBC journo just made the point that Thatcher won a no confidence vote with more votes than Theresa May (204 I think he said) but still resigned over it.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

Voley said:


> A BBC journo just made the point that Thatcher won a no confidence vote with more votes than Theresa May (204 I think he said) but still resigned over it.



True but that was slightly different as that was a leadership challenge from Heseltine - she didn't win enough to stop a second round open to others. May now can't be removed (by procedure anyway) for a year.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 12, 2018)

redsquirrel said:


> May loyalists pushing the cross-party, "national interest" line. Really can't see them peeling off more than a handful of Labour MPs at the very, very most.



It depends how many Labour MP's want to get rid of Corbyn before the next election, or think it is realistic to do so. Also depends whether they think they can stop Brexit or if they're focused on stopping the mythical no deal.


----------



## ManchesterBeth (Dec 12, 2018)

there's no brexit to stop. kick them in the arse and force their kids into state schools.


----------



## Dr. Furface (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> You could make a lot of money speculating on the pound right now. I imagine plenty of people are...


----------



## Voley (Dec 12, 2018)

Turning the telly off now. Some Tory bellend going on about what a great victory it is. A third of her own MP's have no confidence in her ffs.


----------



## DexterTCN (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## two sheds (Dec 12, 2018)

Awwww such cute smiles to each other at 2:00


----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

i hate them all. very single one of them


----------



## sleaterkinney (Dec 12, 2018)




----------



## not-bono-ever (Dec 12, 2018)

sleaterkinney said:


>




she has no shame


----------



## Jeremiah18.17 (Dec 12, 2018)

killer b said:


> You could make a lot of money speculating on the pound right now. I imagine plenty of people are...


Brexiteers Crispin Odey and Steve Baker have apparently been raking it in according to what was being tweeted around earlier.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Dec 13, 2018)

brogdale said:


> May looks genuinely devastated that she's "won"



It's Wednesday - she'll have to wait until next Tuesday for a software update


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> Turning the telly off now. Some Tory bellend going on about what a great victory it is. A third of her own MP's have no confidence in her ffs.



Corbyn defiant after no-confidence vote


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 13, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Corbyn defiant after no-confidence vote



He turned it around a bit but I don't think she will.


----------



## redsquirrel (Dec 13, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Corbyn defiant after no-confidence vote


Corbyn was both able and desirous of bypassing the parliamentary party by leveraging the power of the full membership, right from the start it was clear that his power came from the support he with party members. 

May can't go to the party membership even if she wanted to. And even if she could the relationship between the PLP and Labour members is different to between the CLP and Tory members.


killer b said:


> I know it's tempting to see the two parties and leaders as some kind of bizzaro mirror image of each other, but the factions and balances of power are totally different, as well as the party machines they have to contend with.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Dec 13, 2018)

Voley said:


> A BBC journo just made the point that Thatcher won a no confidence vote with more votes than Theresa May (204 I think he said) but still resigned over it.



She did get 204 votes, but 152 voted against her, so only won by 52, whereas May won by 83, Thatcher needed a 15% majority & was 4 votes short at only 54.8%, so as SpackleFrog posted, it was going to a second round, which the cabinet convinced her, she wouldn't win.

The rules have changed, so May only needed to win by a single vote.


----------



## A380 (Dec 13, 2018)

Fighting like cats in a sack.


----------



## gentlegreen (Dec 13, 2018)

The rules have changed now - it only takes 52 percent to fuck the whole country, but Moggy reckons TM needs to go to the queen and hand in her notice.

Rees-Mogg calls PM's confidence vote 'terrible' as MPs react

hahahahaha


----------



## Sprocket. (Dec 13, 2018)

I really would have liked to see the Tories utterly disMayed.


----------



## Sasaferrato (Dec 13, 2018)

Had to laugh at McDonnell's Tweet... 

Shocking result for Theresa May. Even having offered to go before the next general election she still has a huge 117 Tory MPs, a third of her party, voting against her and not having confidence in her. Wow.

He clearly forgets that Corbyn LOST his VONC by 172 - 40.


----------



## Pickman's model (Dec 13, 2018)

Sasaferrato said:


> Had to laugh at McDonnell's Tweet...
> 
> Shocking result for Theresa May. Even having offered to go before the next general election she still has a huge 117 Tory MPs, a third of her party, voting against her and not having confidence in her. Wow.
> 
> He clearly forgets that Corbyn LOST his VONC by 172 - 40.


you're not comparing like with like, as the labour vonc had no constitutional significance iirc, whereas in the case of the conservative party it is the opening salvo in a leadership contest.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Dec 13, 2018)

Pickman's model said:


> you're not comparing like with like, as the labour vonc had no constitutional significance iirc, whereas in the case of the conservative party it is the opening salvo in a leadership contest.



Additionally he then won a huge endorsement from the membership in a leadership election which I'm pretty sure May would not be capable of.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

After losing the deal vote by a margin of 230 votes surely - SURELY - her time is at last up


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 15, 2019)

Fingers crossed she loses the vonc tomorra!!


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 15, 2019)

I've got to the point where she could be caught plunging a knife into David Attenborough and I'd still expect her to try and stay in post...


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 15, 2019)

She's gone man. Solid gone.


----------



## gentlegreen (Jan 15, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> After losing the deal vote by a margin of 230 votes surely - SURELY - her time is at last up


But is this not a different sort of issue.
Masses on all sides are somewhat complicit in endeavouring to keep the muck off of themselves.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 15, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> But is this not a different sort of issue.
> Masses on all sides are somewhat complicit in endeavouring to keep the muck off of themselves.


And theresa may's the umbrella


----------



## The Pale King (Jan 15, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> She's gone man. Solid gone.



Let's fucking hope so, but I'll believe it when I see it!


----------



## eatmorecheese (Jan 15, 2019)

She's a nasty, grubby careerist that made her mark by targeting the vulnerable and voiceless. And now in the vortex of her very own 'hostile environment'. In any other time she'd be toast, but I'm losing my bearings these days.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 15, 2019)

Looks like roughly only 58 of the 198 tories voting with May were 'non-payroll'.
Blimey.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 15, 2019)

There will be another cunt waiting to step into her shoes. Possibly better for her to stay in place as she’s such a liability.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (Jan 15, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> There will be another cunt waiting to step into her shoes.



 They may be cunts, but they ain’t fuckin stupid. Why try & pick up a sloppy dog shit?


----------



## A380 (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2019)




----------



## A380 (Jan 15, 2019)

elbows said:


>


Does the Express have something about Dianna on the cover?


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 15, 2019)

Theresa May, fuck off.

I liked typing that, I'm going to do it again.

Theresa May, fuck off.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 15, 2019)

'It takes a special kind of skill to get that many people to unite against you'

- Fair play Torygraph, that's pretty funny.


----------



## elbows (Jan 15, 2019)

A380 said:


> Does the Express have something about Dianna on the cover?



No....


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2019)

elbows said:


>


Arbroath 36  Bon Accord 0


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> No....


"Valiantly fought." What a filthy toadying rag the Express is.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> Theresa May, fuck off.
> 
> I liked typing that, I'm going to do it again.
> 
> Theresa May, fuck off.


_'I have tried to fuck off in the national interest. This is the best fucking off we can achieve. Jeremy Corbyn still hasn't told us how he would fuck off...'_


----------



## Raheem (Jan 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> No....


Tomorrow's headline: DIS-MAYED

Prob not, but hey-ho.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2019)

Wilf said:


> _'I have tried to fuck off in the national interest. This is the best fucking off we can achieve. Jeremy Corbyn still hasn't told us how he would fuck off...'_



Boris Johnson's take on it* last night was my favourite. The gist of it was that now May can go back to Europe and tell them 'Look, the British Parliament has told me to fuck off harder than you have told me to fuck off, so you have to offer me a better deal, cos otherwise my electorate will tell me to fuck off even harder still. If you don't, I might tell you to fuck off ... er, please.'

I would question the logic of this.

*I mean the lying one he said out loud, of course, not the one he actually thinks.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> "Valiantly fought." What a filthy toadying rag the Express is.



All corbyn wants is to create disunity. As opposed to all the unity we have now.


----------



## Yossarian (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

elbows said:


> No....


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

No. 10 last night.


----------



## gosub (Jan 16, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> All corbyn wants is to create disunity. As opposed to all the unity we have now.


Ah you mean datunity


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 16, 2019)

amazing that she is still prime minister. completely devoid of authority. utterly humiliated. everything she's worked for since becoming PM reduced to rubble. And now utterly incapable of finding a way out of the mess - because all she can do is obsessively repeat the same failure.  
But she' still there - because none of her own party want the job until brexit is resolved.
Its like some grim absurdist beckett play. "Waiting for Junker"


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> amazing that she is still prime minister. completely devoid of authority. utterly humiliated. everything she's worked for since becoming PM reduced to rubble. And now utterly incapable of finding a way out of the mess - because all she can do is obsessively repeat the same failure.
> But she' still there - because none of her own party want the job until brexit is resolved.
> Its like some grim absurdist beckett play. "Waiting for Junker"


PCP aversion to ( & fear of?) a GE is also keeping her in place.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> amazing that she is still prime minister. completely devoid of authority. utterly humiliated. everything she's worked for since becoming PM reduced to rubble. And now utterly incapable of finding a way out of the mess - because all she can do is obsessively repeat the same failure.
> But she' still there - because none of her own party want the job until brexit is resolved.
> Its like some grim absurdist beckett play. "Waiting for Junker"



I mean to be fair, even now there are plenty of Tory MP's who want the job.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> PCP aversion to ( & fear of?) a GE is also keeping her in place.



They can't reject her deal and prevent a GE forever though, at some point they need another strategy.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I mean to be fair, even now there are plenty of Tory MP's who want the job.



the cabinet are all sitting on their hands. and none of the backbenchers are calling for her to go. Shes tied to the wheel of a sinking ship whilst they all look on.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> They can't reject her deal and prevent a GE forever though, at some point they need another strategy.



You can if you're in favour of a hard brexit, crash out.  I think the ERG would have been pretty happy with last night.  Theirs is probably the trickiest route given the opposition they face from both in Parliament and from business bosses, yet it is still the one outcome that is on course.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> They can't reject her deal and prevent a GE forever though, at some point they need another strategy.


Thing is...both sets of 'tory rebels' have an interest in keeping her in place; the swivel-eyed loons think it'll yield their WTO nirvana and the remainiacs know that they're toast in their local associations & won't get reselected.
I think from now until March 29th the party political will become less and less relevant.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2019)

The idea of volunteering for the top job at the moment reminds me of that old joke about the devil showing a new arrival his different options for eternal punishment. They're all in the 'Tea break's over - back on your heads' room right now, being very careful not to agree to anything.


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2019)

even Yvette Cooper complaining about May refusing to speak to Corbyn.  She's totally fucked


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> even Yvette Cooper complaining about May refusing to speak to Corbyn.  She's totally fucked
> 
> View attachment 158856


No point in any 'talks' until she ditches some 'red lines', but when she does that she'll lose a VoNC.


----------



## TheHoodedClaw (Jan 16, 2019)

I propose adopting the Gazebo as the unit of severity of political crisis


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

After the last election May gave a speech saying how she is listening and she will reach out to others and then carried on as normal.  We were all told about her conciliatory tone when she met with the PCP after the election who were very much gunning for her, since then she has readily dismissed vast swathes of them.  When the faced the no confidence vote from her own party and a large number voted against her she did the same 'I'm listening, I will reach out' speech, she then went straight back to doing exactly as she was before hand.

She made a similar speech again last night, its mad that anyone thinks she was doing anything other than lying to buy a bit more time as she has done consistently throughout.  She won't even involve vast swathes of her own party or a party she relies on to prop up her government.  She sure as hell isn't going to speak to any opposition parties.

More rounds of cajoling, bribing and brow beating her own MP's before presenting the same deal again and getting beaten again, rinse and repeat until she is put out of her misery.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> After the last election May gave a speech saying how she is listening and she will reach out to others and then carried on as normal.  We were all told about her conciliatory tone when she met with the PCP after the election who were very much gunning for her, since then she has readily dismissed vast swathes of them.  When the faced the no confidence vote from her own party and a large number voted against her she did the same 'I'm listening, I will reach out' speech, she then went straight back to doing exactly as she was before hand.
> 
> She made a similar speech again last night, its mad that anyone thinks she was doing anything other than lying to buy a bit more time as she has done consistently throughout.  She won't even involve vast swathes of her own party or a party she relies on to prop up her government.  She sure as hell isn't going to speak to any opposition parties.
> 
> More rounds of cajoling, bribing and brow beating her own MP's before presenting the same deal again and getting beaten again, rinse and repeat until she is put out of her misery.


It doesn't matter if she genuinely listens or not - the number don't stack up. What could she have done differently?


----------



## Kaka Tim (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> After the last election May gave a speech saying how she is listening and she will reach out to others and then carried on as normal.  We were all told about her conciliatory tone when she met with the PCP after the election who were very much gunning for her, since then she has readily dismissed vast swathes of them.  When the faced the no confidence vote from her own party and a large number voted against her she did the same 'I'm listening, I will reach out' speech, she then went straight back to doing exactly as she was before hand.
> 
> She made a similar speech again last night, its mad that anyone thinks she was doing anything other than lying to buy a bit more time as she has done consistently throughout.  She won't even involve vast swathes of her own party or a party she relies on to prop up her government.  She sure as hell isn't going to speak to any opposition parties.
> 
> More rounds of cajoling, bribing and brow beating her own MP's before presenting the same deal again and getting beaten again, rinse and repeat until she is put out of her misery.



exactly this. i dont think shes capable of doing anything else. shes a nutjob.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Thing is...both sets of 'tory rebels' have an interest in keeping her in place; the swivel-eyed loons think it'll yield their WTO nirvana and the remainiacs know that they're toast in their local associations & won't get reselected.
> I think from now until March 29th the party political will become less and less relevant.



The Remainiacs are toast anyway aren't they...?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> The Remainiacs are toast anyway aren't they...?


Yeah, but the plug is only switched when the associations have to (re)select their PPCs...turkeys voting etc.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2019)

belboid said:


> even Yvette Cooper complaining about May refusing to speak to Corbyn.  She's totally fucked


This was inevitable though. Whoever was PM now would be in the same position. If the roles were reversed do you think JC would heve done a better job? He's now making as much political capital out of the tory discomfort, as he has to, but that's all he can do and it'll come to nothing. Today's vote is a waste of time. As we said yesterday, the path is laid and it leads to R2 and a tory government at least to 22. Again inevitable. Other things _could_ happen, but they won't.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

I've been trying to do the maths, and I've probably got it wrong but I reckon around 12 abstaining Tories would mean the govt falls. Probably. Maybe. Anyway, William Hill are doing 12-1 so I've lumped on it. 

_Brexit is opportunity. _


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> This was inevitable though. Whoever was PM now would be in the same position. If the roles were reversed do you think JC would heve done a better job? He's now making as much political capital out of the tory discomfort, as he has to, but that's all he can do and it'll come to nothing. Today's vote is a waste of time. As we said yesterday, the path is laid and it leads to R2 and a tory government at least to 22. Again inevitable. Other things _could_ happen, but they won't.



This is absolutely ludicrous. I could totally accept the idea that it's possible for the Tories to hang on in some mutated form until 2022 but the idea that it's inevitable is nonsense.


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> This was inevitable though. Whoever was PM now would be in the same position. If the roles were reversed do you think JC would heve done a better job? He's now making as much political capital out of the tory discomfort, as he has to, but that's all he can do and it'll come to nothing. Today's vote is a waste of time. As we said yesterday, the path is laid and it leads to R2 and a tory government at least to 22. Again inevitable. Other things _could_ happen, but they won't.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but the plug is only switched when the associations have to (re)select their PPCs...turkeys voting etc.



Aye but there doesn't have to be a General Election does there?


----------



## danny la rouge (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I've been trying to do the maths, and I've probably got it wrong but I reckon around 12 abstaining Tories would mean the govt falls. Probably. Maybe. Anyway, William Hill are doing 12-1 so I've lumped on it.
> 
> _Brexit is opportunity. _


Has the Guardian done an interactive game?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It doesn't matter if she genuinely listens or not - the number don't stack up. What could she have done differently?



Isolated the ERG types (who aren't that great in numbers and will never be happy with anything apart from crash out) in her own party and work with those waverers on both side of the house.  There are quite a few Labour MP's from leave supporting areas who must be a bit nervous about the repercussions of being seen to vote against and potentially not delivering Brexit.  Basically test the water, see what could get through the house.  Isn't that what Parliamentary craft is supposed to be about?

It might not have worked but there would be a better understanding of where the numbers are at and what could work.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Has the Guardian done an interactive game?



They did one for May's deal last night - helped me work out how many Tories she needed!


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> Aye but there doesn't have to be a General Election does there?


Not sure there'd be many tory associations mad enough to attempt a deselection of a sitting MP


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I've been trying to do the maths, and I've probably got it wrong but I reckon around 12 abstaining Tories would mean the govt falls. Probably. Maybe. Anyway, William Hill are doing 12-1 so I've lumped on it.
> 
> _Brexit is opportunity. _


12 abstaining _ex_-tories. They would need to resign the whip, or would be drummed out. I don't for a second think there's 12 who'd do that.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Not sure there'd be many tory associations mad enough to attempt a deselection of a sitting MP



Ahhhh sorry I thought you meant at an election. When would it happen normally then?


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I've been trying to do the maths, and I've probably got it wrong but I reckon around 12 abstaining Tories would mean the govt falls. Probably. Maybe. Anyway, William Hill are doing 12-1 so I've lumped on it.
> 
> _Brexit is opportunity. _



The ERG will keep her in place because whilst she is there crash out is still a distinct possibility.  

I think its more likely the odd Labour MP might support the government (Hoey, anyone?) then any tory MP's vote against.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> It doesn't matter if she genuinely listens or not - the number don't stack up. What could she have done differently?



There's been a few points where she could've quit and forced the hands of others in way or another.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

killer b said:


> 12 abstaining _ex_-tories. They would need to resign the whip, or would be drummed out. I don't for a second think there's 12 who'd do that.



I think it was on a different thread but you said Soubry was backing May. This wouldn't inspire me with confidence if I was May. 




What did she say exactly? I couldn't find anything.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Yeah, but the plug is only switched when the associations have to (re)select their PPCs...turkeys voting etc.


They have a pretty watertight process for this which gives near total control over who gets to be put to local associations. The people who control it - the PCP bureaucracy essentially - are pro-remain/anti-brexit. I think that's being missed by a lot of commentary now in favour of an easy tory = leave view.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I think it was on a different thread but you said Soubry was backing May. This wouldn't inspire me with confidence if I was May.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



She told a reporter last night straight after the vote she'd be backing the government in a VONC.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Isolated the ERG types (who aren't that great in numbers and will never be happy with anything apart from crash out) in her own party and work with those waverers on both side of the house.  There are quite a few Labour MP's from leave supporting areas who must be a bit nervous about the repercussions of being seen to vote against and potentially not delivering Brexit.  Basically test the water, see what could get through the house.  Isn't that what Parliamentary craft is supposed to be about?
> 
> It might not have worked but there would be a better understanding of where the numbers are at and what could work.


How? What does 'work with' mean?


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

killer b said:


> 12 abstaining _ex_-tories. They would need to resign the whip, or would be drummed out. I don't for a second think there's 12 who'd do that.



Had UKIP taken a different path, held on to it's two seats, maybe grabbed another or so in the meantime and was still led by Garage, maybe, just maybe a few might be willing to risk it.

But they didn't. So they won't.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

killer b said:


> She told a reporter last night straight after the vote she'd be backing the government in a VONC.



*shrug* I mean, I wouldn't bet on her telling the truth.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Had UKIP taken a different path, held on to it's two seats, maybe grabbed another or so in the meantime and was still led by Garage, maybe, just maybe a few might be willing to risk it.
> 
> But they didn't. So they won't.



It wouldn't be Brexiteers that would abstain though, they're tied to May.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> There's been a few points where she could've quit and forced the hands of others in way or another.


Without quitting what else could she have done other than try and get a deal with the eu and simultaneously seek to mollify both sides of her party who were attacking her for doing what she has to and what they demand she does? She couldn't capitulate to either side.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> *shrug* I mean, I wouldn't bet on her telling the truth.


I'd bet on her wanting to remain a Tory MP.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Without quitting what else could she have done other than try and get a deal with the eu and simultaneously seek to mollify both sides of her party who were attacking her for doing what she has to and what they demand she does? She couldn't capitulate to either side.



Nothing. she's been utterly fucked all along.

As have we all.


----------



## killer b (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Nothing. she's been utterly fucked all along.


She could probably have squeezed something through if she hadn't have called the election tbf. That's what really fucked her.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

...and to add to the post above, people also forget that a majority of labour _seats _(61%) voted to leave, so that's the figure that needs to be borne in mind, not guff about labour voters or party members as a whole when doing this.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Nothing. she's been utterly fucked all along.
> 
> As have we all.


Well, i've had no _extra _fucking over this beyond it being more expensive to buy books from the US.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> Well, i've had no _extra _fucking over this beyond it being more expensive to buy books from the US.



Fucked as in having no power to make Brexit happen, or not.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> ...and to add to the post above, people also forget that a majority of labour _seats _(61%) voted to leave, so that's the figure that needs to be borne in mind, not guff about labour voters or party members as a whole when doing this.



Do you think the Parties are bearing this in mind?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Fucked as in having no power to make Brexit happen, or not.


And part of the ongoing enclosure of the opps that brexit opened has been the utterly mad focus on politicians parties and arithmetic.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Do you think the Parties are bearing this in mind?


I think they are totally - commentary on here no so much.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> How? What does 'work with' mean?



She could have taken a less party political approach.  It was clear that Brexit did not follow party lines and spanned various different divides.  She could have taken that approach to the house.  Held rounds of discussions, all those meetings they have in little rooms behind closed doors.  Thrash out what individual MP's across the house could accept as Brexit.  

When she invited the leaders of SNP and Plaid for meetings it was clear from their reaction that May was not going to involve them in any way, to even attempt to get some sort vague agreement.  She doesn't appear to have bothered at all with Labour.

As I say, it might not have worked but she'd surely be in a better position than now, at least she could say she tried.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I could totally accept the idea that it's possible for the Tories to hang on in some mutated form until 2022 but the idea that it's inevitable is nonsense.


So give us a set of circumstances that could _realistically_ end otherwise.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> And part of the ongoing enclosure of the opps that brexit opened has been the utterly mad focus on politicians parties and arithmetic.



Yeah 

And I'm as sucked into this as everyone else.

Spectating.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I think they are totally - commentary on here no so much.



So what do you think this doing as far as their strategy right now goes?


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> She could have taken a less party political approach.  It was clear that Brexit did not follow party lines and spanned various different divides.  She could have taken that approach to the house.  Held rounds of discussions, all those meetings they have in little rooms behind closed doors.  Thrash out what individual MP's across the house could accept as Brexit.
> 
> When she invited the leaders of SNP and Plaid for meetings it was clear from their reaction that May was not going to involve them in any way, to even attempt to get some sort vague agreement.  She doesn't appear to have bothered at all with Labour.
> 
> As I say, it might not have worked but she'd surely be in a better position than now, at least she could say she tried.


You think the EU would have gone _ah look at her trying to be inclusive with a plan that at most could get her 5 more votes, let's give her a great brexit deal and forget our wider and longer term interests in punishing all who question us? _


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> This was inevitable though. Whoever was PM now would be in the same position. If the roles were reversed do you think JC would heve done a better job? He's now making as much political capital out of the tory discomfort, as he has to, but that's all he can do and it'll come to nothing. Today's vote is a waste of time. As we said yesterday, the path is laid and it leads to R2 and a tory government at least to 22. Again inevitable. Other things _could_ happen, but they won't.


I imagine Corbyn would at least know how to pretend to play the game, and would make the token effort of speaking to the Leader of Her Majesty's Loyal Opposition. Nothing will change, but not being seen to play the game undermines her even more in the eyes of 'progressive' tories


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> So give us a set of circumstances that could _realistically_ end otherwise.


The Great Tory War of 19-20


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> So what do you think this doing as far as their strategy right now goes?


In labour it clearly means this constructive ambiguity - last election managed to avoid it, maybe not next. Tories more get softest most remain brexit possible so sitting MPs can say they tried to all sides. In both parties it's a case of membership vs centre and neither accurately reflecting the wider leave constituencies.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> So give us a set of circumstances that could _realistically_ end otherwise.



Different government. Election. Referendum. Something. 

May is going this year. How do the Tories hold together and avoid an Election?


----------



## kebabking (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> ...May is going this year. How do the Tories hold together and avoid an Election?



Corbyn.

There's not one single Tory or DUP MP who would prefer - or take the serious risk of - a Corbyn led government over almost any of the Tory prospective leaders.

There's a huge amount of hate and bitterness within the PCP, but there are lots of possibles that the PCP could live with if the alternative was Corbyn.

They have nowhere to go - like the DUP - so they'll stick together through gritted teeth.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> You think the EU would have gone _ah look at her trying to be inclusive with a plan that at most could get her 5 more votes, let's give her a great brexit deal and forget our wider and longer term interests in punishing all who question us? _



She is bound by her own arbitrary red lines, who knows what could or couldn't have been achieved without them.  We'll probably never know.

I don't know, I think our Parliament is a shambolic and undemocratic shit hole but if you are going to have this sort of Parliamentary democracy some attempt to recognise it would have been better.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

kebabking said:


> Corbyn.
> 
> There's not one single Tory or DUP MP who would prefer - or take the serious risk of - a Corbyn led government over almost any of the Tory prospective leaders.
> 
> ...



I agree but I don't think they can hold together on their own.


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> How do the Tories hold together and avoid an Election?


By not holding one. Again, what set of circumstances do you think could evolve that would force them into calling a GE that they think they'll lose?


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I agree but I don't think they can hold together on their own.


What does this mean?


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> By not holding one. Again, what set of circumstances do you think could evolve that would force them into calling a GE that they think they'll lose?



I'm not saying that they want to call a GE or are likely to want to, just that their current position cannot hold for two years after May goes.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> She is bound by her own arbitrary red lines, who knows what could or couldn't have been achieved without them.  We'll probably never know.
> 
> I don't know, I think our Parliament is a shambolic and undemocratic shit hole but if you are going to have this sort of Parliamentary democracy some attempt to recognise it would have been better.


I think we all know how the EU would react to anyone of any political stripe and whether they were internally conciliatory or aggressive looking to leave the EU.

What i have enjoyed over this period is people who day in day out slag off MPs for being the most corrupt venal incompetent people in the country demanding that these corrupt venal and incompetent clowns are given the only say over this.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> What does this mean?



I think that they'll need to work with non Tory MP's in some way during that period.


----------



## Teaboy (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I think we all know how the EU would react to anyone of any political stripe and whether they were internally conciliatory or aggressive looking to leave the EU.



Well, of course.  That's what they were always going to do.



> What i have enjoyed over this period is people who day in day out slag off MPs for being the most corrupt venal incompetent people in the country demanding that these corrupt venal and incompetent clowns are given the only say over this.



That's not what I've done.  I'm only pointing out that her strategy was doomed from the off and remains doomed no matter how many times she tries it.  There is a chance that had she approached it in another way she might not be in this mess.

TBH, I'm fast coming to the view that something pretty spectacular is coming in global finance (again) so we may as well get a headstart and just crash out now.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> Well, of course.  That's what they were always going to do.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


That lst point wasn't direcetd at you btw it was just something that has made me laugh and i wanted to post it while i remembered.

So if it was going to happen whatever then all that about her being able to make something different, something not that inevitable thing if she did things diff doesn't make any sense.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

This is quite interesting given that the majority view seems to be that all Tories will choose to support May because there's no other choice. I'm not sure they'll be completely loyal unless something dramatic changes. And if not this time, then next time...

Labour threatens to bring Brexit no confidence vote 'again and again and again'


----------



## Spymaster (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> I think that they'll need to work with non Tory MP's in some way during that period.


And you think whoever that may be could be persuaded to side with Corbyn to force a GE? Ain't gonna happen.

We've just seen May's flagship policy, her entire reason for being, kicked into touch with the help of the DUP and 100 odd of her own MPs. Tonight, in order to keep their jobs, those same people are going to say that they still have confidence in the government. What's going to change between now and 22?


----------



## brogdale (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> This is quite interesting given that the majority view seems to be that all Tories will choose to support May because there's no other choice. I'm not sure they'll be completely loyal unless something dramatic changes. And if not this time, then next time...
> 
> Labour threatens to bring Brexit no confidence vote 'again and again and again'


They think that at some point she'll (have to) ditch a 'red line' that so angers the swivel-eyed/DUP that they'll be unable to back her.
Attrition


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

SpackleFrog said:


> This is quite interesting given that the majority view seems to be that all Tories will choose to support May because there's no other choice. I'm not sure they'll be completely loyal unless something dramatic changes. And if not this time, then next time...
> 
> Labour threatens to bring Brexit no confidence vote 'again and again and again'



Soubry hinting just now on the BBC that whilst she's supporting the Govt tonight if it came to "no deal" being about to happen she'd put the national interest first i.e. maybe support a future vonc?


----------



## belboid (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Soubry hinting just now on the BBC that whilst she's supporting the Govt tonight if it came to "no deal" being about to happen she'd put the national interest first i.e. maybe support a future vonc?


a few have said the same. May's hoped is predicated upon them all believing it wont happen. But as soon as there is a chance it will.....Corbyn has said he'll keep proposing VONC's whenever necessary, so it aint over, even after todays vote probably loses.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> I think we all know how the EU would react to anyone of any political stripe and whether they were internally conciliatory or aggressive looking to leave the EU.
> 
> What i have enjoyed over this period is people who day in day out slag off MPs for being the most corrupt venal incompetent people in the country demanding that these corrupt venal and incompetent clowns are given the only say over this.


... and there's a kind of 'meanwhile' going on. As the MPs and Euro bods do their dance, the 'other', the people who were so pissed off they voted for brexit occasionally come into view, but nothing changes in terms of the conditions that led people to vote for brexit. Of course I don't think MPs, Corbyn and the rest _can_ actually change those conditions, but as they do their Westminster dance they would be startled if anyone even suggested they should.  They've even forgotten that they were going to 'build trust' with the voters.


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2019)

Wilf said:


> ... and there's a kind of 'meanwhile' going on. As the MPs and Euro bods do their dance, the 'other', the people who were so pissed off they voted for brexit occasionally come into view, but nothing changes in terms of the conditions that led people to vote for brexit. Of course I don't think MPs, Corbyn and the rest _can_ actually change those conditions, but as they do their Westminster dance they would be startled if anyone even suggested they should.  They've even forgotten that they were going to 'build trust' with the voters.



I can't see _any _plausible outcome at the moment where the 'so pissed off I voted Brexit' people aren't at least as pissed off if not more so than they were on referendum day.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 16, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Its like some grim absurdist beckett play. "Waiting for Junker"



_Happy days _eh...

May buried up to her neck in sand. Better still, sitting in her office listening back to recordings of speeches from 2016 and 2017, deliriously hopeless as she tries to convince herself it hasn't all been a colossal waste of effort.
_
Krapp_.

Seriously, Beckett at his worst still more edifying than any of this. Waiting for Brexit. 

Blaming on our boots the faults of our feet.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

billy_bob said:


> I can't see _any _plausible outcome at the moment where the 'so pissed off I voted Brexit' people aren't at least as pissed off if not more so than they were on referendum day.


all outcomes leave at least half the country pissed off


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> _Happy days _eh...
> 
> May buried up to her neck in sand. Better still, sitting in her office listening back to recordings of speeches from 2016 and 2017, deliriously hopeless as she tries to convince herself it hasn't all been a colossal waste of effort.
> _
> ...


may up to her neck in sand listening to recordings of her speeches as the tide rolls in


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> And you think whoever that may be could be persuaded to side with Corbyn to force a GE? Ain't gonna happen.
> 
> We've just seen May's flagship policy, her entire reason for being, kicked into touch with the help of the DUP and 100 odd of her own MPs. Tonight, in order to keep their jobs, those same people are going to say that they still have confidence in the government. What's going to change between now and 22?



No, I don't, I think stopping Corbyn is a point of unity across parties.


----------



## SpackleFrog (Jan 16, 2019)

brogdale said:


> They think that at some point she'll (have to) ditch a 'red line' that so angers the swivel-eyed/DUP that they'll be unable to back her.
> Attrition



Maybe. I definitely think if they keep doing it it will go through at some point.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2019)

butchersapron said:


> ...and to add to the post above, people also forget that a majority of labour _seats _(61%) voted to leave, so that's the figure that needs to be borne in mind, not guff about labour voters or party members as a whole when doing this.



That isn’t as significant as it sounds, because I imagine the majority of labour seats were won with less than 50% of the votes cast anyway. General elections aren’t a binary choice like the referendum is, you only need to please about 40% of the people. That said, I don’t think it would be helpful for Labour to face an election where Brexit would be the main issue, as their position isn’t clear even to people paying attention. They’d do better making it about something else.


----------



## chilango (Jan 16, 2019)

Gove giving his audition speech there


----------



## teqniq (Jan 16, 2019)

Murdoch's wet dream, Gove in charge of the vermin.


----------



## Dogsauce (Jan 16, 2019)

chilango said:


> Soubry hinting just now on the BBC that whilst she's supporting the Govt tonight if it came to "no deal" being about to happen she'd put the national interest first i.e. maybe support a future vonc?



Did she just say that because all Tory MPs are contractually required to say ‘in the National Interest’ at least five times during any media appearance? 

Of all the vacuous soundbites in circulation this is the one that makes me feel most like punching the telly.


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 16, 2019)

So, a whole fucking day wasted in Parliament today. 

Well done Corbyn.


----------



## Artaxerxes (Jan 16, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, a whole fucking day wasted in Parliament today.
> 
> Well done Corbyn.



Yeah it's all Corbyns fault we're 72 days away from a cock up.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, a whole fucking day wasted in Parliament today.
> 
> Well done Corbyn.


They could have got on with passing great laws we all support otherwise.


----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

A whole day!!!!!!


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jan 16, 2019)

It's not just a wasted day, Corbyn is now going to be under massive pressure to support a 'people's vote', despite the fact he doesn't want one.


----------



## editor (Jan 16, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Yeah it's all Corbyns fault we're 72 days away from a cock up.


I blame him for the rain this afternoon too.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I blame him for the rain this afternoon too.


Yeh if he spent more time on politics and less on fucking things up for everyone we might see him do some good


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## butchersapron (Jan 16, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> It's not just a wasted day, Corbyn is now going to be under massive pressure to support a 'people's vote', despite the fact he doesn't want one.


Might take another day. A day off from doing good.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)

The cunt is now just talking at a camera and saying nothing that will change anything or help anyone.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 16, 2019)

Badgers said:


> The cunt is now just talking at a camera and saying nothing that will change anything or help anyone.


With every word a tonne of glacier melts


----------



## billy_bob (Jan 16, 2019)

The whole thing was about trying to let 'the country' know what a treacherous bunch of bastards parliament are. She's doing her best, poor love, but they're just stopping her from carrying out the will of the people.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)

She reminds me of Jose Mourinho at Man Utd blaming everyone. Those in her team are not playing for her but drawing their wages and stabbing her in the back.


----------



## mojo pixy (Jan 16, 2019)

_I so badly want to Brexit for you, The People
But that bastard Corbyn WON'T LET ME 
The bastard.
Put self-interest aside
For the good of the conservative party.
And The People._


----------



## DotCommunist (Jan 16, 2019)

didn't even watch but it sort of seems as reflexive as the no confidence vote. This is the form of things, even though it is meaningless at this juncture. Just as labour had to follow through with the vonc on it, so must a a lectern be brought forth at number ten for another bit of waffle.


----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (Jan 16, 2019)




----------



## tim (Jan 16, 2019)

editor said:


> I blame him for the rain this afternoon too.



It's the Shamanic dancing on the allotment that brought it on


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2019)

So, after all that, neither party, at least at the top, wants to get manoeuvred into calling for a ref2 - certainly don't want to end up being the first one to call for it. It's a kind of prisoner's dilemma made of shit. What do Labour do now? Wait till May comes back with another tweak or declaration (with or without an article 50 extension/annulment) - and just hope enough tories also vote against it to mystically win them another vonc the day after?  Labour have made this a parliamentary game and lost - and don't have any other options because they can't conceive of it relating to anything/anyone outside of parliament.  May hasn't won and may never win, but she's probably the only one out of her and Corbyn who can win.  Corbyn's hope's now rest with about 9 anna soubry's. Ain't going to happen unless something _genuinely_ game changing happens.


----------



## Wilf (Jan 17, 2019)

A minor subplot in this at the Libdems are half-hinting they won't keep backing voncs unless Corbyn supports ref2, managing to be both principled and unprincipled in the same breath.


> Labour has not ruled out tabling further no-confidence votes in the days ahead, in the hope of peeling off exasperated Tory rebels and triggering a general election. But on Wednesday night other opposition parties sent a letter to Corbyn, which said they expected him to honour his promise to back a public vote if Labour failed to get an election.
> A Lib Dem source suggested the party may not back future no confidence votes if it felt they were a way to evade the issue. “We will support any real opportunity to take down the Tories with relish. We will not be party to Corbyn using spurious means to avoid Labour policy, by pursuing unwinnable no-confidence votes,” the source said.


Theresa May survives vote, but Britain remains in Brexit deadlock


----------



## Pickman's model (Jan 17, 2019)

tim said:


> It's the Shamanic dancing on the allotment that brought it on



Mr C likes the shamen?


----------



## Badgers (Jan 18, 2019)

The Dutch have it covered


----------



## SpookyFrank (Jan 18, 2019)

Wilf said:


> A minor subplot in this at the Libdems are half-hinting they won't keep backing voncs unless Corbyn supports ref2, managing to be both principled and unprincipled in the same breath.
> Theresa May survives vote, but Britain remains in Brexit deadlock



So if it came down to a chance to bring down a tory government, and a situation in which they somehow held the balance of power, they'd let that opportunity go by?

Looks like they've already forgotten exactly what it was that fucked them up so badly in the first place.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jan 18, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> So if it came down to a chance to bring down a tory government, and a situation in which they somehow held the balance of power, they'd let that opportunity go by?



i seem to remember they let an opportunity like that go by at some point in the major government.  i can't remember the detail.


----------



## bellaozzydog (Jan 18, 2019)

i keep hearing people describing how even in one on one discussions TM still uses a script. If its true it's a really unusual thing to be doing


----------



## Poi E (Jan 19, 2019)

Amoral people need a bit of guidance, I guess.


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2019)

Nearly 21 months too late for the RPoC...


----------



## cupid_stunt (Feb 22, 2019)

Getting ready for another GE?


----------



## brogdale (Feb 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Getting ready for another GE?



Was gonna say June but apparently the tories reckon the way to defeat Momentum is to hold the next GE outside of University term-time.


----------



## elbows (Mar 6, 2019)

She is being increasingly linked in a negative way to knife crime police-austerity stuff.

May 'has not listened' on knife crime



> Mrs May said the deaths of young people were "appalling" as she announced an upcoming summit on knife crime.
> 
> But Lord Stevens told the BBC: "I don't think she listens, quite frankly, to what she's being told."





> *BBC home affairs correspondent Danny Shaw*
> 
> Theresa May served as home secretary for six years when forces in England and Wales faced deep budget cuts and - on her instructions - drastically reduced the use of stop-and-search.
> 
> ...


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 7, 2019)

so it's to be no-deal brexit, with a general election straight after.

interesting strategy. FWIW, I approve


----------



## gosub (Mar 7, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> so it's to be no-deal brexit, with a general election straight after.
> 
> interesting strategy. FWIW, I approve


So will rest on Mr Grayling's competence at planning no deal Brexit.


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2019)

gosub said:


> So will rest on Mr Grayling's competence at planning no deal Brexit.


Well, if that's the case, we can confidently expect to be in the Eurozone by Christmas, and Schengen by next Spring.


----------



## gosub (Mar 7, 2019)

existentialist said:


> Well, if that's the case, we can confidently expect to be in the Eurozone by Christmas, and Schengen by next Spring.


Ah, I was thinking more 5000 troops trying to placate several million hangry British subjects.. While Mrs May and her cabinet of six cats and Chris Grayling repeat the mantra of strong and stable whilst Michael Gove asks himself it this is his moment


----------



## existentialist (Mar 7, 2019)

gosub said:


> Ah, I was thinking more 5000 troops trying to placate several million hangry British subjects.. While Mrs May and her cabinet of six cats and Chris Grayling repeat the mantra of strong and stable whilst Michael Gove asks himself it this is his moment


That can happen, too.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 7, 2019)

gosub said:


> So will rest on Mr Grayling's competence at planning no deal Brexit.



Let's hope he doesn't delegate to someone with more expertise, like some frogspawn.


----------



## gosub (Mar 7, 2019)

existentialist said:


> That can happen, too.


Well Mr Gove can wonder, but in that scenarios I'd go with Palmerstone,  at least he is a competent mouser


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 11, 2019)

muterings and mumerings about May being booted if/when her deal gets rejected on  tues. She will probably have to ask for an a50 extension - which could be the final humiliation seeing as she had repeatedly ruled that out. It would basically mean her entire brexit strategy has been an abject failure.
Her only argument for been allowed to continue is to try and secure a brief extension and try yet again - but will her own party (never mind the EU) support that exercise in futility? 
(and yeah - i know she cant face a confidence vote - but the cabinet could effectively push her out if they felt their was support from mps).


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> muterings and mumerings about May being booted if/when her deal gets rejected on  tues. She will probably have to ask for an a50 extension - which could be the final humiliation seeing as she had repeatedly ruled that out. It would basically mean her entire brexit strategy has been an abject failure.
> Her only argument for been allowed to continue is to try and secure a brief extension and try yet again - but will her own party (never mind the EU) support that exercise in futility?
> (and yeah - i know she cant face a confidence vote - but the cabinet could effectively push her out if they felt their was support from mps).


the cabinet have formed a choir, and the only song they've been learning is 'i will survive' - they will dump theresa by close harmony singing, demanding she walk out the door


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 11, 2019)

might put £10 on Raab for next tory leader.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 11, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> might put £10 on Raab for next tory leader.


post up a scan of the betting slip when you do


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 11, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> post up a scan of the betting slip when you do



8-1. definitely tempting.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 22, 2019)

So - how long do folk's think she's got? 
I think she will lost the next vote on her and then get deactivated. 
Will probably take her being crushed in a big metal slammy thing having been reduced to her alloy inner cyborg with a several limbs missing al la _The Terminator_ - but they will do it somehow.


----------



## tim (Mar 22, 2019)

She'll go postal when she loses the next vote with an AK47 hidden in her dispatch box. Boris will get a sharpened heel through the skull


----------



## hash tag (Mar 22, 2019)

A dig at May


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

I was starting to get it a bit, but I cheated.
I read a funny piece by her daughter earlier and I'd forgotten she was married to AA Gill ...

I wonder what her dancing is like ...


----------



## MickiQ (Mar 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> So - how long do folk's think she's got?
> I think she will lost the next vote on her and then get deactivated.
> Will probably take her being crushed in a big metal slammy thing having been reduced to her alloy inner cyborg with a several limbs missing al la _The Terminator_ - but they will do it somehow.


I think they will have to carry her out kicking and screaming after the plod have busted down the door of No 10. The woman has the resilience of a cockroach.
Even (or more likely when) she loses MV3, the EU giving her another fortnight might encourage her to try for MV4, she just seems unable to take a hint.


----------



## gentlegreen (Mar 22, 2019)

Has she ever done anything resembling flouncing ?
There's a rumour that MV3 may be called off to avoid embarrassment ...

(yes I know it's sexist)


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 23, 2019)

Cabinet Ministers Are Plotting To Oust Theresa May As Even Her Fed Up Whips Say Her Brexit Deal Is Doomed

cabinet plotting to oust her this weekend - apparently. Whips telling her she needs to resign in order to get her deal through.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 23, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Cabinet Ministers Are Plotting To Oust Theresa May As Even Her Fed Up Whips Say Her Brexit Deal Is Doomed
> 
> cabinet plotting to oust her this weekend - apparently. Whips telling her she needs to resign in order to get her deal through.


she'll realise she's been lied to when they rip up her deal and spit on it as she leaves downing street


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (Mar 23, 2019)

tim said:


> She'll go postal when she loses the next vote with an AK47 hidden in her dispatch box. Boris will get a sharpened heel through the skull



At least she'll go out with one concrete achievement to point to.


----------



## Patteran (Mar 23, 2019)

Saturday night's alt-right for fighting - cue late night pissed tweets & leaks. Gove & Lidington apparently in the running.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Mar 23, 2019)




----------



## Uprising (Mar 24, 2019)

Only just watched her press statement about the extension. It's desparate . You can see the terror in her eyes. She looks like a wounded prey animal;  the poorly one at the back who knows it's just a matter of time before it's eaten by jackels


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2019)

As Tory MPs plot May’s downfall, her last allies battle for her survival

is a fun article - tory party circular firing squad



> The prime minister’s few remaining allies were engaged on Saturday night in a desperate battle to shore up her position, warning MPs that forcing May out would “tip the country into a general election and tear the party apart”. Downing Street is also warning hardline Tories that parliament is so against a no-deal Brexit the government would be brought down before it could implement such an outcome.
> 
> However, Tory MPs were this weekend examining ways of ousting May, and cabinet ministers on both sides of the Brexit debate made clear they were ready to quit if necessary.



probably my favourite bit -



> ory MPs say some of the prime minister’s closest aides in Downing Street have been hinting that May could try to call a snap general election if her deal does not get through the Commons for the third time, as she believes support for it is stronger in the country than in parliament.
> 
> But Conservative MPs have made clear to Brady that they would work together to block an early election. Under the Fixed-term Parliaments Act, two-thirds of the Commons would need to agree an early election.


 
please let this happen and we have a general election where torys campaign against themselves.

not just the government - the tory party itself -   is tearing itself apart before our  eyes. I dont know who the screen writers are for the Brexit series - but this is turning into one hell of a season finale.


----------



## Voley (Mar 24, 2019)

#CabinetCoup trending on Twitter. Sunday papers seem to think something's afoot.

BBC being cagey:
BBC News - Brexit: May urged to quit to help deal pass
May urged to quit to help deal pass

Don't know what to think tbh. She seems to cling on no matter what. Most MP's would've been out after the disastrous showing in the election. Things have got a lot worse since then and yet here she still is.


----------



## Poi E (Mar 24, 2019)

Unelected leader and we have no power to get rid of her. What a fucking shit show Britain is.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 24, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> As Tory MPs plot May’s downfall, her last allies battle for her survival
> 
> is a fun article - tory party circular firing squad
> 
> ...


You won't believe what happens next year


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 24, 2019)

Peston rekons the coup is off - as it would merely hasten the collapse of the government. However - that is likely to happen anyway and we could well be heading for a snap General Election. The failing coup against Theresa May could bring down the Government


----------



## binka (Mar 24, 2019)

Of course it failed they can't actually do anything competently


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2019)

Patteran said:


> Saturday night's alt-right for fighting



10/10


----------



## hash tag (Mar 24, 2019)

There are reports of the grandees turning up at chequers.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 24, 2019)

I wonder what passes for a 'grandee' these days.


----------



## not a trot (Mar 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I wonder what passes for a 'grandee' these days.



A fucking giant sized turd.


----------



## Ming (Mar 24, 2019)

Don’t know whether to say this as it’s very depressing...but.
 With Trump not being found to have colluded with the Russians (insufficient evidence) and the no-deal that’s rapidly approaching (i’m sticking with that ) which means May’ll be thrown under the bus. We could end up with Trump till 2024 and de Pfeffel as PM.
Bummer.


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2019)

Fucking Sun alert...


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 25, 2019)

Who is Murdoch backing? Gove?


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2019)

Dont know. Their entire stated angle is the 'she must go to save her deal, and avoid a softer (or no) brexit' one.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 25, 2019)

What the logic is in buying support for a shit deal by immediately quitting I've no idea.


----------



## Chilli.s (Mar 25, 2019)

Yeah, makes no sense. Politics... it's a wasteland.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2019)

Chilli.s said:


> Yeah, makes no sense. Politics... it's a wasteland.


It's only midlife wasteland


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 25, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> What the logic is in buying support for a shit deal by immediately quitting I've no idea.


On that basis she could assure the passage of the deal by suicide bombing the next cabinet meeting


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 25, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> What the logic is in buying support for a shit deal by immediately quitting I've no idea.


“Back me then sack me”.


----------



## Kaka Tim (Mar 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> It's only midlife wasteland



(off topic) "middle aged waistband"  - most of the audience when i saw the who in 2016


----------



## teqniq (Mar 25, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> Who is Murdoch backing? Gove?


I would say yes, going by this.

Tories refuse to deny Rupert Murdoch role in Michael Gove's cabinet return


----------



## Wilf (Mar 25, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> “Back me then sack me”.


 Sometimes, life spirals out of control after losing your job. A case of back, sack and crack.


----------



## elbows (Mar 25, 2019)

Impressive!


----------



## Uprising (Mar 26, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> What the logic is in buying support for a shit deal by immediately quitting I've no idea.


I was thinking the same thing, trying my best to be objective. As much as I'm capable of.


danny la rouge said:


> “Back me then sack me”.


I get how that can work in some situations, but who does it benefit here?


----------



## Uprising (Mar 26, 2019)

At the moment the only way I can make sense of it is some sort of political/personal self-harm, with no connotations in any direction intended.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 26, 2019)

Uprising said:


> I get how that can work in some situations, but who does it benefit here?


I don’t. I’ve no idea how it would work in any situation. It seems bizarre.


----------



## Indeliblelink (Mar 27, 2019)

Bye then
Theresa May to resign before next phase of Brexit


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Bye then
> Theresa May to resign before next phase of Brexit


That solves everything.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2019)

Indeliblelink said:


> Bye then
> Theresa May to resign before next phase of Brexit



Shame on her and any MPs who are swayed by this bribe into voting for a manifestly awful deal. In ten years' time is it going to matter to anyone how long Theresa May managed to cling on as PM? No, it'll all just be a footnote in a long and dismal story that everyone wants to pretend never happened. What will matter is that we're adrift from, and yet still beholden to the EU while the country is sold off in a global disaster capitalism fire sale.


----------



## Mr Moose (Mar 27, 2019)

Bye bye Theresa, thank you for that public service of deporting people or driving disabled people to suicide. Thanks for leaving no more 'burning injustices'.

It would be hilarious if it wasn't enough. Career up the wall and the country universally ungrateful.

With Johnson and JRM jumping in to support the deal, backstop still in place, the DUP will feel had. Add the fact that 20 or so of the hardliners like Cash or Bone are absolute loons it may just not.


----------



## Voley (Mar 27, 2019)

So is this finally it then? I know she's announced that she's off but I'll believe it when I see it.

Latest Twitter rumblings seems to be along the lines of 'She's managed to convince everyone that wants her job but the DUP are still telling her to fuck off.'


----------



## Duncan2 (Mar 27, 2019)

Don't for God's sake remind her about the burning injustices.Some of us want her gone already.


----------



## SpookyFrank (Mar 27, 2019)

Voley said:


> So is this finally it then? I know she's announced that she's off but I'll believe it when I see it.
> 
> Latest Twitter rumblings seems to be along the lines of 'She's managed to convince everyone that wants her job but the DUP are still telling her to fuck off.'



She's saying she'll only go if her vote passes.


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's saying she'll only go if her vote passes.


Ah, that’s subtly different. I thought it was “back me then sack me”, but it’s “back me _to_ sack me”.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 27, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> Ah, that’s subtly different. I thought it was “back me then sack me”, but it’s “back me _to_ sack me”.


Just skip the 'back me' and go straight to the 'sack me'


----------



## danny la rouge (Mar 27, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Just skip the 'back me' and go straight to the 'sack me'


They tried that. It didn’t stick.


----------



## mojo pixy (Mar 27, 2019)

back, sack and crack me


----------



## billy_bob (Mar 28, 2019)

mojo pixy said:


> back, sack and crack me



I've been sitting here trying to think of a devastatingly clever way to make a satirical joke involving all three of those. I see now that I was trying too hard.


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2019)

As chaotic as the next 48hrs may/should/will/could be. It would be handy if Number 10 internally ackowledges the tiller has pretty much failed. 
A tidy up of the Chris Steele thing would be timely.


----------



## Treacle Toes (Mar 28, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> She's saying she'll only go if her vote passes.


Yep. It's all levels of shameful blackmail...fucking hell, the world must be laughing in disbelief.


----------



## Pickman's model (Mar 28, 2019)

Rutita1 said:


> Yep. It's all levels of shameful blackmail...fucking hell, the world must be laughing in disbelief.


no other country has ever been so humiliated by its government.


----------



## Yossarian (Mar 28, 2019)

danny la rouge said:


> “Back me then sack me”.



"Accommodate me, then defenestrate me."


----------



## Ted Striker (Mar 28, 2019)

"I've delivered us, with a deal, that's _so_ good, literally the best, the only compelling thing about it, is that I'll fuck off afterwards "

This really is a 'hold my beer' for those who said DC was the worst PM ever.

Next up, Boris...


----------



## Zapp Brannigan (Mar 28, 2019)

Back me, sack me, then crack on with a smooth transition out of the hairy situation we find ourselves in.


----------



## gosub (Mar 28, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> "I've delivered us, with a deal, that's _so_ good, literally the best, the only compelling thing about it, is that I'll fuck off afterwards "
> 
> This really is a 'hold my beer' for those who said DC was the worst PM ever.
> 
> Next up, Boris...


----------



## Lord Camomile (Apr 3, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (Apr 3, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>


Take off!


----------



## Pickman's model (Apr 3, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Take off!


----------



## Steel Icarus (Apr 3, 2019)

Oof


----------



## DotCommunist (May 22, 2019)

will it be today then?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> will it be today then?



nah - She has unlimited capacity for humiliation - I reckon another week of May refusing to accept any sort of reality. Probably shes going to pull the latest "new deal", go away, draw a moustache on it and pretend its a different one until every  single one of her mps is pleading for her to please fuck off.


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

sounds like its going well for her...


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 22, 2019)

im assuming the 'Bold' new approach is literally just that, she's found "ctrl B"


----------



## Ted Striker (May 22, 2019)

Lucy Fur said:


> im assuming the 'Bold' new approach is literally just that, she's found "ctrl B"



ctrl+alt+del


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

revised my position slightly having read what the hacks are saying- lots of fury at may from within the party. possibly another round of resignations - but senior cabinet brexiteers are bottling it (again). 1922 Committee looking at rules changes again - to see if she can be turfed out early. The thumping they will get in the Euros may seal her fate - Sunday night? Monday? Certainly before the end of next week (when parliament goes into recess).


----------



## friedaweed (May 22, 2019)

May Day May Day


----------



## Wilf (May 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> revised my position slightly having read what the hacks are saying- lots of fury at may from within the party. possibly another round of resignations - but senior cabinet brexiteers are bottling it (again). 1922 Committee looking at rules changes again - to see if she can be turfed out early. The thumping they will get in the Euros may seal her fate - Sunday night? Monday? Certainly before the end of next week (when parliament goes into recess).


* Slight pause *

'Nothing has changed...'


----------



## Wilf (May 22, 2019)

John Theresa and Norma Philip have a spot of tea while mulling over the day's events.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Wilf said:


> John Theresa and Norma Philip have a spot of tea while mulling over the day's events.




Happy days!


----------



## ska invita (May 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> revised my position slightly having read what the hacks are saying- lots of fury at may from within the party. possibly another round of resignations - but senior cabinet brexiteers are bottling it (again). 1922 Committee looking at rules changes again - to see if she can be turfed out early. The thumping they will get in the Euros may seal her fate - Sunday night? Monday? Certainly before the end of next week (when parliament goes into recess).


If she goes tonight it might help Tories get more votes - could be the thinking. 

Cant take any delight in her going knowing who is in the wings


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

ska invita said:


> If she goes tonight it might help Tories get more votes - could be the thinking.
> 
> Cant take any delight in her going knowing who is in the wings


tonight 
Make it magnificent


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> tonight
> Make it magnificent



If she would only pick up the mace, swing it around cracking a few skulls on her own front bench. Then storming out shouting fuck the lot of you, she will be remembered for something.


----------



## not a trot (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> tonight
> Make it magnificent



Blondie Johnson awaits.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> If she would only pick up the mace, swing it around cracking a few skulls on her own front bench. Then storming out shouting fuck the lot of you, she will be remembered for something.


She'll be remembered for being a useless sack of shit


----------



## mwgdrwg (May 22, 2019)

I'd love it if she just screamed "_Ancient Spirits of Evil, transform this decayed form to Mumm-Ra, the Ever-Living!_" and then was carted off never to be seen again.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2019)

not a trot said:


> Blondie Johnson awaits.



Before the referendum I predicted that Brexit would lead to a Johnson PM, something certain excitable posters got very excitable about. Actually what I should have said was a yes vote would lead to some nasty bastard or other taking over as this is always true.

It may or may not be Johnson, but there is quite some range of right wing b’stards waiting to ride a wave of populism.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (May 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> revised my position slightly having read what the hacks are saying- lots of fury at may from within the party. possibly another round of resignations - but senior cabinet brexiteers are bottling it (again). 1922 Committee looking at rules changes again - to see if she can be turfed out early. The thumping they will get in the Euros may seal her fate - Sunday night? Monday? Certainly before the end of next week (when parliament goes into recess).



Will May go before June, etc.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Bahnhof Strasse said:


> Will May go before June, etc.


Won't be surprised if it's may to december


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

May is currently in a meeting with her closest aides. According to R4 PM.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> May is currently in a meeting with her closest aides. According to R4 PM.



So, three of them in total?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> She'll be remembered for being a useless sack of shit



As well as her vicious and malevolent tenure as Home Secretary!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, three of them in total?



Plus bloke from Pickfords dropping packing cases off.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> She'll be remembered for being a useless sack of shit



She’s taken being a useless Tory arse from being merely a dark art to rigorous science. Remembered as a true moderniser.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 22, 2019)

Ted Striker said:


> This really is a 'hold my beer' for those who said DC was the worst PM ever.
> 
> Next up, Boris...



".....once is happenstance, twice a coincidence, three times is enemy action Mr Bond..."   ( Goldfinger )


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> She’s taken being a useless Tory arse from being merely a dark art to rigorous science.



An art form even Brian Sewell would have had difficulty categorising.


----------



## hot air baboon (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> As well as her vicious and malevolent tenure as Home Secretary!



the only thing I'll give her some credit for is telling the yanks to go & do one over the extradition of Gary McKinnon


----------



## andysays (May 22, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Before the referendum I predicted that Brexit would lead to a Johnson PM, something certain excitable posters got very excitable about. Actually what I should have said was a yes vote would lead to some nasty bastard or other taking over as this is always true.
> 
> It may or may not be Johnson, but there is quite some range of right wing b’stards waiting to ride a wave of populism.


Had you said some nasty bastard or other you would have been correct, even if it was a little obvious. Had you said a nasty but also ineffectual bastard you would have summed up May perfectly.


----------



## Wilf (May 22, 2019)

Torygraph are using a Thatcher style teary photo on their front page:
Telegraph

I don't have access to their site so I'm not sure if it's some archive photo, a trick of the light or one of a million things. But still.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2019)

The 1922 lot have apparently now got the vote numbers to change the rules, to fuck her off.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Well lets see how badly the plans from earlier today 'to tough this out' do in the face of this latest bounced reality check.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

At this rate perhaps she will be dragged out of number 10 like Assange was dragged out of the embassy. Will she have a dirty protest?


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> revised my position slightly having read what the hacks are saying- lots of fury at may from within the party. possibly another round of resignations - but senior cabinet brexiteers are bottling it (again). 1922 Committee looking at rules changes again - to see if she can be turfed out early. The thumping they will get in the Euros may seal her fate - Sunday night? Monday? Certainly before the end of next week (when parliament goes into recess).



When it comes to the timing I guess there are those who want her out before the Euro polls even open.


----------



## Ax^ (May 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> The 1922 lot have apparently now got the vote numbers to change the rules, to fuck her off.



and put in Boris

*shudders*


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2019)

hot air baboon said:


> the only thing I'll give her some credit for is telling the yanks to go & do one over the extradition of Gary McKinnon



Fair play, but I she probably had someone check if he was black first.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (May 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> So, three of them in total?



Two. Larry's nipped out for a shit


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 22, 2019)

Apparently three senior ministers have asked to see her at No. 10 tonight, to basically tell her that it's time to go, and she's refusing to see them & refusing to to quit.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

1922 did fuck all apparently.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> 1922 did fuck all apparently.



It’s the formation Watford should have played on Saturday.


----------



## Yossarian (May 22, 2019)

Six days until she has outlasted Gordon Brown...


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> May is currently in a meeting with her closest aides. According to R4 PM.





cupid_stunt said:


> So, three of them in total?



Going to do a Nero?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Six days until she has outlasted Gordon Brown...



Hmm, that’s an achievement worth all the hassle.


----------



## Argonia (May 22, 2019)

Andrea Leadsom has quit the Cabinet...


----------



## Sprocket. (May 22, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Going to do a Nero?



She would be thankful of a job in Nero’s.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 22, 2019)

Argonia said:


> Andrea Leadsom has quit the Cabinet...



You hang in there Theresa, fucking solidarity.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

who's next?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Kaka Tim said:


> who's next?


Someone you'll never hear of again


----------



## Pickman's model (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> She would be thankful of a job in Nero’s.


The coffee? She couldn't handle the coffee


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> Someone you'll never hear of again



If only that were true ...


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2019)

They're getting rid of her before the Euro election results will be announced. She'll go on the basis of exit polling; that's gotta be a first?


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 22, 2019)

im taking a punt on Javid walking next - hes been  lagging behind in the leadership stakes so gives him publicity and buffs his leaver credentials. Not based on anything other than a guess though.


----------



## not a trot (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> 1922 did fuck all apparently.



Oi, nothing wrong with 1922. That was the year my dear old Mum was born. Fuck knows what she'd make of all this shit if she was still around.


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)




----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2019)

Any opportunity...


----------



## Badgers (May 22, 2019)

What does Grayling have to say about this farce?


----------



## Idris2002 (May 22, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Apparently three senior ministers have asked to see her at No. 10 tonight, to basically tell her that it's time to go, and she's refusing to see them & refusing to to quit.
> 
> View attachment 171799


I hope she tells them to fuck off.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What does Grayling have to say about this farce?



He believes he is owed an intellectual property license fee, due to several patents on farcical fuckups that are in his name.


----------



## bemused (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What does Grayling have to say about this farce?



He thought he's sent his resignation letter but it turned out to be the menu from his local curry house.


----------



## Yossarian (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> He believes he is owed an intellectual property license fee, due to several patents on farcical fuckups that are in his name.



His lawyers are going to be busy when they start calling them farcical Graylings instead.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

bemused said:


> He thought he's sent his resignation letter but it turned out to be the menu from his local curry house.



Its worse than that, he's only gone and revoked article 50 'by mistake'.


----------



## brogdale (May 22, 2019)

Front pages coming through...


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Tears in the field of wheat.


----------



## gosub (May 22, 2019)

She''s run out options... She's going to have to sack the electorate.


We"ll probably get given a week to leave the country before she starts getting Windrushy on us


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2019)

Badgers said:


> What does Grayling have to say about this farce?



He’s organising the removal men for her exit. Currently looking through the yellow pages for a hovercraft company or something, but will ultimately give the job to a pizza company. Pickfords will successfully sue for £270 million for the contract having been improperly tendered.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 22, 2019)

I’d love it if the 1922 committee wrangled it so that she would have to face another VONC, which she then won clearly. Imagine the mess.


----------



## bemused (May 22, 2019)

The best bit is they'll all fight to be leader, get the gig and face the same bullshit.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 22, 2019)

bemused said:


> The best bit is they'll all fight to be leader, get the gig and face the same bullshit.



yep- this is why the next one will be a fall guy/gal and the ambitious heavyweights will wait for the next round when this brexit thing is sorted ( like lol)


----------



## bemused (May 22, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> yep- this is why the next one will be a fall guy/gal and the ambitious heavyweights will wait for the next round when this brexit thing is sorted ( like lol)



Fingers crossed for Boris. Months of free comedy.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


>



Its been updated....


----------



## gosub (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> Its been updated....


We're going to need a taller graph


----------



## gosub (May 22, 2019)

Dp


----------



## Fez909 (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> At this rate perhaps she will be dragged out of number 10 like Assange was dragged out of the embassy. Will she have a dirty protest?


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

gosub said:


> We're going to need a taller graph



I believe at any moment her line might start to bend back on itself in the time axis, as people resort to retroactive resignations.


----------



## Fez909 (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> I believe at any moment her line might start to bend back on itself in the time axis, as people resort to retroactive resignations.


Her last move as Home Sec was to introduce "time cops" which she directed to go back and 'resign' future ministers.


----------



## gosub (May 22, 2019)

elbows said:


> At this rate perhaps she will be dragged out of number 10 like Assange was dragged out of the embassy. Will she have a dirty protest?


There is a time and a place for a dirty protest..

Mrs May will still be PM when Donald Trump visits..


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

gosub said:


> There is a time and a place for a dirty protest..
> 
> Mrs May when Donald Trump visits..



By then she'll have plenty of time, but no access to a suitable place to engage with the Donald. She may barely be able to engage with her own shit factory by then, let alone the powerful movers and shakers.


----------



## elbows (May 22, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Her last move as Home Sec was to introduce "time cops" which she directed to go back and 'resign' future ministers.



I dont think it went well. The time bandits stole their uniforms, and after the tories privatised the time cops service, they all got sent down for insider trading on their own shares, its easy to be bent when you bend time.


----------



## A380 (May 22, 2019)

I have said it before. But for once BBC /ITV could get some value out of their news helicopters if, when the 1922 men in grey suits come to turn May  out of 10 Downing Street, she climbs on the roof and starts throwing slates at the old bill.


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2019)

What is it going to take to actually prise her out of number 10?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> What is it going to take to actually prise her out of number 10?


Jemmy Hunt?


----------



## sleaterkinney (May 22, 2019)

Schrodinger's PM


----------



## teqniq (May 22, 2019)

What somebody said underneath that tweet


----------



## Ming (May 22, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Happy days!


----------



## steveo87 (May 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> What is it going to take to actually prise her out of number 10?


Boris Johnson to go BATSHIT and stage his own re-creation of tye Libyan Embassy Siege, only to trip on one of the steps and blow his head off with an antique flintlock pistol.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 23, 2019)

Well, the media is certainly enjoying themselves over this mess, most seem to think she will resign on Friday, or there'll be a change in the rules to allow another NC vote, in order to finally force her out. 



> She is understood to have ‘barricaded’ herself in at Number 10 as a growning number of backstabbing Tories join the race her job.
> 
> Former Tory leader Iain Duncan Smith said yesterday: ‘The sofa is up against the door, she’s not leaving.’





Theresa May set to resign after Andrea Leadsome quits over Brexit | Metro News


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 23, 2019)

Signed her resignation letter with a gel pen.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

Basically, she's Ole Gunnar Solskjaer, but without the initial winning streak. Oh, yes and she's never won anything in Europe.


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Boris Johnson to go BATSHIT and stage his own re-creation of tye Libyan Embassy Siege, only to trip on one of the steps and blow his head off with an antique flintlock pistol.



Or he will attempt this by utilising his 'greatest hits' - zip wire and water canon. Leading to an 'unfortunate' incident where he ends up with an enema delivered at abnormal rates of pressure and flow.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

European elections: Tories accept defeat as polls predict worst ever loss | Daily Mail Online

ooh!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

from link above


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

Fuck me, she's not trying to stay in office is she?


----------



## Lucy Fur (May 23, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Fuck me, she's not trying to stay in office is she?


boarding the windows up as we speak


----------



## Teaboy (May 23, 2019)

They're going to have to drag her out kicking and screaming.  Its all very surreal, but then again that appears to be the new normal.


----------



## brogdale (May 23, 2019)

Another clue to Loathsome's resignation?



'kinnel


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

It's like when they demolish a street but one but one homeowner digs in:

"Mrs May, we're outside with the bailiffs, a court order, tasers and a bulldozer"
- Nothing. Has. Changed.
BANG.
"Look, that's the roof and 2 walls gone"
- Nothing. Has. Changed.


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Another clue to Loathsome's resignation?
> 
> View attachment 171866
> 
> 'kinnel


Political correctness gone mad.


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2019)

theres a Downfall parody in this


----------



## Pickman's model (May 23, 2019)

DotCommunist said:


> theres a Downfall parody in this


the sheffield united one had me crying with laughter but after that they rapidly declined


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

Have we ever had this on the day of a national election before? Have a feeling even the Labour plotters managed to keep their traps shut about Corbyn on election day 2017 (and then had to keep them even, err, shutter when the result came out).


----------



## DotCommunist (May 23, 2019)

Wilf said:


> (and then had to keep them even, err, shutter when the result came out).


----------



## Wilf (May 23, 2019)

Half? Pint/big fingers? I never know.


----------



## Smangus (May 23, 2019)

This shit show is fucking hilarious, how can anyone take these fuckers seriously ever again?


----------



## fishfinger (May 23, 2019)

Smangus said:


> This shit show is fucking hilarious, how can anyone take these fuckers seriously ever again?


Again?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 23, 2019)

Brexit vote delayed again. Lolz


----------



## elbows (May 23, 2019)

Ah, I think I figured it out. Maybots sensors have been supplied by Boeing.


----------



## Lorca (May 23, 2019)

Tonight's cabinet meeting!


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Trexit day?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Trexit day?


We're not getting an exit, just a date for the leadership election process to begin I think, which will be second week of June after Trump has been


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> We're not getting an exit, just a date for the leadership election process to begin I think, which will be second week of June after Trump has been


Like Brexit day, then?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

Times running out tessa. Best start on yer dirty protest now and get them IED’s primed. Them coppers will never take you alive


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Plenty of social media evidence racking up that constituencies with higher 2016 remain %s are declaring verified turn-outs of 40%+, whilst those that went Leave in 2016 are typically around the low 30s.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

On top of the world ma


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

I’m hoping for a butch and sundance finale personally


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Tory leadership contest to start 10 June, I am told, writes Robert Peston



> Well she does not want the state visit of Donald Trump and the D-Day celebrations of the preceding week to be undermined by the unseemly spectacle of Tory MPs and ministers scrabbling and scrambling to replace her.



Bit of wishful thinking there.


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Tory leadership contest to start 10 June, I am told, writes Robert Peston
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of wishful thinking there.


You dont think it would be more that the unseemly spectacle of Trump's visit might undermine the seriousness of the Tory leadership contest?


----------



## Smangus (May 24, 2019)

fishfinger said:


> Again?



A fair point, well made.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Sky seems to be expecting this meeting to be brief, with an announcement fairly soon now.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2019)

Theresa was last seen preparing to be smuggled out of Downing Street in a bin.

Phillip May is speculated to be Nicaragua.


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Theresa was last seen preparing to be smuggled out of Downing Street in a bin.
> 
> Phillip May is speculated to be Nicaragua.


If not-bono-ever has their way it'll be Bolivia...


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Phillip May is speculated to be Nicaragua.



ALL OF IT?!


----------



## existentialist (May 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Tory leadership contest to start 10 June, I am told, writes Robert Peston
> 
> 
> 
> Bit of wishful thinking there.


I think that would be the perfect backdrop to a visit from the Sleaze In Chief.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)




----------



## hot air baboon (May 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I’m hoping for a butch and sundance finale personally



unfortunately they are such a shower of contemptible mediocrities this whole farago really doesn't rise much above the level of a Carry On farce tbh


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)




----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Someone let the cat in for fuck's sake.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Says something that three of the four confirmed candidates are described by their "former" cabinet post.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2019)

I don't know about outlasting Gordon Brown. I reckon she's determined to cling on until this thread is as long as the Corbyn thread. Just the 796 pages to go.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone let the cat in for fuck's sake.


----------



## Dogsauce (May 24, 2019)

So do people’s bets count until the date she resigns (I.e. today if she gives notice to quit in a couple of weeks) or the actual date of leaving?


----------



## SpackleFrog (May 24, 2019)

Dogsauce said:


> So do people’s bets count until the date she resigns (I.e. today if she gives notice to quit in a couple of weeks) or the actual date of leaving?



With bookies it's mostly actually leaving office, check ts and Cs!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

I'm hoping for tears


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

Well it's a nice day for it


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I'm hoping for tears



Literally the only reason I'm watching.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

There's been a coup!


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Telly on.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 171986



Deputy assistant lectern position technician?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> View attachment 171986


Right a bit...right a bit...bit more...still more...


----------



## Teaboy (May 24, 2019)

I'm hoping she get's dragged out Assange style.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

'Nothing else happening in politics for the last three years' says BBC wankbucket. No windrush scandal, no universal credit, no crumbling schools and hospitals, no housing crisis, no Grenfell fire...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Who's this bum chin motherfucker?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Any minute now.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

A nation expects...


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who's this bum chin motherfucker?



Some ERG drone. I'm not a fan. Culture of honour my fucking arse.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

"It's all the EU's fault"


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Who's this bum chin motherfucker?


Someone who wants to be PM, apparently.

Idiot.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

People are telling this prick he should be PM apparently, and he's considering it out of deference to them.

Only question now is who the fuck is he?


----------



## Poi E (May 24, 2019)

Haven't been following the news. She still there?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Nice selection of left wing perspectives getting an airing here on the beeb of course.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

I've got to get a bus in half an hour could they not just get on with it?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> People are telling this prick he should be PM apparently, and he's considering it out of deference to them.
> 
> Only question now is who the fuck is he?



He has the kind of face that can only be bettered by a good left hook to the jaw.


----------



## Teaboy (May 24, 2019)

I reckon she'll give another 'its not my fault its everyone else' speech.  That is her usual go to.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> I reckon she'll give another 'its not my fault its everyone else' speech.  That is her usual go to.



No bookie would take your money I fear.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Back with the state broadcaster ...put Murdoch TV on and they were talking about how "female journalists" were interested in her shoes.

ffs


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> I've got to get a bus in half an hour could they not just get on with it?



Once again, another instance of Tories impeding on workers lives


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> No bookie would take your money I fear.


which is most unusual


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Do we think she'll still be telling us how good her deal was?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> He has the kind of face that can only be bettered by a good left hook to the jaw.


followed by a series of punches to other areas of the visage


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Back with the state broadcaster ...put Murdoch TV on and they were talking about how "female journalists" were interested in her shoes.
> 
> ffs



Murdoch doesn't own Sky any longer.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Do we think she'll still be telling us how good her deal was?


the question she'll need answering by the dwp is dole or no dole


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> There's been a coup!
> 
> View attachment 171987



i, for one, welcome our ruby club overlords.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

And, we are off!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Oh just go!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> A nation expects...


what a waste of vimto


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

_Not just for a privileged few
_


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2019)

"nothing has changed"....etc.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

That was quite enough BBC News for another few years


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Rrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaggggghhh

unaccustomed as I am to public speaking....


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

And the self-pity drinking game is on.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _Not just for a privileged few
> _


vimto is for the many


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Rrrrrrrrrrraaaaaaaaaaaggggghhh
> 
> unaccustomed as I am to public speaking....


what's going on now?


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Resigns Fri 7th June.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> what a waste of vimto



I assumed spell checker had kicked in in vomit.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Face removed, Arya Stark revealed


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Bloody hell, stupidly I hadn't quite realised that 07 June is only two weeks away!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Oh shit I forgot there was a queen.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Bloody hell, stupidly I hadn't quite realised that 07 June is only two weeks away!



Strong and stable fwiw.


----------



## Yossarian (May 24, 2019)

I thought she was going to come out in Ned Kelly-style body armour.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

So who the fuck will be PM while these clowns decide who's going to be PM?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh shit I forgot there was a queen.


That's how they get you


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Compromise apparently.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

_Bringing an end to austerity
_


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

"Progress" lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> So who the fuck will be PM while these clowns decide who's going to be PM?





Lord Camomile said:


> View attachment 171987


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> So who the fuck will be PM while these clowns decide who's going to be PM?



She will remain until a replacement is appointed, just like Disco Dave did.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> _Bringing an end to austerity
> _


Ikr


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Oh shit I forgot there was a queen.



So had Prince Philip!


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2019)

nice "some of my best friends are holocaust survivors" shoehorn.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

What a lying fucking cunt.


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Genuinely thought she was about compare Brexit to the Holocaust at one point.

That said, she even makes a resignation speech dull.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Fucking disgrace to even mention Grenfell


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

Thank fuck it's the civil service who mostly run the country.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Just going by twitter but have the 1922 agreed that the process to select the new leader will begin after the 7th June? Surely that's not May's decision to make.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> So who the fuck will be PM while these clowns decide who's going to be PM?



Harriet Harman has experience.


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Approaching Tony Blair levels of delusion here. She's listing a bunch of stuff she's done the exact opposite of.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Brass neck on this fucker mentioning Grenfell


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Tears


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Oh, she's getting tearful. 

And, so it ends.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

jesus will she not stop wittering on?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Tears! Lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Ohhhhhhhhhhhhhhhhh, that's going to be replayed and pastiched a _lot._​


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Aww she nearly made it to the end without blubbering like a little bitch.


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2019)

Yes!

Tears.

Now off you fuck


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

gentlegreen said:


> Thank fuck it's the civil service who mostly run the country.


Yes, best keep all those important decisions away from the wrong sorts. Mind you at least you are no longer hiding your anti-democratic bollocks.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Now get in the car and fuck off.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

Multimillionaire and I bet she goes off and does something really boring ...


----------



## BoxRoom (May 24, 2019)

And a bunch of people laughing after!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Tears of anger, she’s gone to find her AK 47.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> And a bunch of people laughing after!




Classic, weren't it?


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> And a bunch of people laughing after!


That was _very_ noticeable.


----------



## Teaboy (May 24, 2019)

Delusional to the end.  What a mess of a human being.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

To be fair, it was probably going to be a bit of an unmemorable announcement, but the tears and laughter will probably stick around.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> To be fair, it was probably going to be a bit of an unmemorable announcement, but the tears and laughter will probably stick around.


Trexit highlight


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

BBC repeating the sob!


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> BBC repeating the sob!



Worth a remix ?


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

State broadcaster just replayed the teary bit and they've already wiped the fucking laughter.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

A true Nicola Murray moment.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

The luxury of being able to rewind live TV & watch that moment again & again.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

I missed the crying/laughing as the work phone rang


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

And now onto Prime Minister Bumblecunt


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> I missed the crying/laughing as the work phone rang



 Conspiracy?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

chilango said:


> Yes!
> 
> Tears.
> 
> Now off you fuck


Very cruel.   I do hope her husband takes some time off from his money laundering and tax avoidance activities to comfort her today.


----------



## neonwilderness (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> A true Nicola Murray moment.


Sorry you had to go, but let's face it, you are a fucking waste of skin.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

I really wanted her to drop to her knees James Brown style and Philip to emerge with a coat, walk her back to the doors where she would spin around and skip back to the mic.


----------



## maomao (May 24, 2019)

What's the point of waiting till the fucking 7th of June then? Just fuck off now you pointless twat. Every day she doesn't top herself is a disappointment.


----------



## Lorca (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Someone let the cat in for fuck's sake.



wants to go back out again


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

There’s an ERG member saying it’s all Europe’s fault and saying the ERG did nothing wrong.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

maomao said:


> What's the point of waiting till the fucking 7th of June then? Just fuck off now you pointless twat. Every day she doesn't top herself is a disappointment.


Does seem a little strange, just extends the leadership infighting of the Tory party.
EDIT: Missed that Trump is here on the 3rd, that's the obvious reason why, but surely she could still do that as PM but not Tory Party leader.


----------



## Ted Striker (May 24, 2019)

Oh for that door not to have opened on her way back


----------



## Yossarian (May 24, 2019)

So she'll be in office longer than Gordon Brown after all - if she'd held out for the last week of June she could have beaten Neville Chamberlain as well.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

Focusing on the issues that matter, I didn't see it live - anybody got a clip with the laughter still in?


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> There’s an ERG member saying it’s all Europe’s fault and saying the ERG did nothing wrong.



This is the third one in a row on the BBC.


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Well Tresa, it can't get any wor....-

Fuck! The DUP have just turned up!


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> This is the third one in a row on the BBC.




It was the charming Pauline Latham.


----------



## gentlegreen (May 24, 2019)

and .. cut to Farage ...


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

maomao said:


> What's the point of waiting till the fucking 7th of June then? Just fuck off now you pointless twat. Every day she doesn't top herself is a disappointment.



Because of Trump's visit.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> So she'll be in office longer than Gordon Brown after all - if she'd held out for the last week of June she could have beaten Neville Chamberlain as well.


Seem to remember he came back from Europe with an unworkable deal.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Focusing on the issues that matter, I didn't see it live - anybody got a clip with the laughter still in?


This please


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Tactless Sobbed.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

Enoch Powell was right...


"All polical careers end in failure."


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

gosub said:


> Enoch Powell was right...
> 
> 
> "All polical careers end in failure."


Just for lulz, you should have put that in spoilers


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Because of Trump's visit.



Jesus fuck that's going to be awkward.

Funny as hell though.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus fuck that's going to be awkward.
> 
> Funny as hell though.


I'm sure trump won't say anything tactless.


----------



## not a trot (May 24, 2019)

Feel a bit let down after all the build up. Was expecting her to stroll out into Downing street, kick larry the cat, and scream, Fuck the lot of you.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> I'm sure trump won't say anything tactless.


----------



## not a trot (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus fuck that's going to be awkward.
> 
> Funny as hell though.



May. Welcome Mr President.

Trump. Who the fuck are you.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus fuck that's going to be awkward.
> 
> Funny as hell though.


Yeah, you've got to think he's _going_ to mention it. It's just a question of whether he tries to be favourable (ha!) or calls her a loser


----------



## BoxRoom (May 24, 2019)

I've managed to save the audio of the laughter if anyone wants it?


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Off topic, but why do Tories seemingly have terrible WiFi?


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> I've managed to save the audio of the laughter if anyone wants it?



Stick a backbeat on it, it will be number one next week.


----------



## MrCurry (May 24, 2019)

So Trump gets the privilege of meeting a dead duck PM and having tea and biscuits with the ever-popular Prince of Wales. 

Not sure what mpg Air Force One delivers, but is it even worth the cost of the fuel?


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

Stephen Bush's mailout this morning is savage. 

_Theresa May will stand down as leader of the Conservative party on 7 June, triggering a leadership election, the exact length of one which has yet to be decided. She leaves behind one hell of a mess. 

She bowed out with the rampant shamelessness that has typified her public statements: talked about compromise “not being a dirty word” in the exact same square foot where she tried to whip up an angry mob against Parliament not two months ago. She talked about making sure Grenfell doesn't happen again, having taken two years to do anything to get the same cladding removed from private tower blocks. 

It makes her the second Conservative Prime Minister to resign from office since the Brexit vote of 23 June and it feels like a big bet to think that her replacement will be any more likely to resolve the deadlock than she was. 

Yes, she inherited a huge public policy challenge from David Cameron. But an In-Out referendum had been the settled will of much of the Conservative party for decades and the first majority since 1992 was always going to yield a vote on our EU membership. 

What wasn't inevitable was that the politician who followed him would inject an industrial quality of vitriol and hatred by trying to use Brexit as a cudgel to reorient British politics and failing spectacularly. It wasn't inevitable to create a weird-half department in Dexeu that has, as predicted by almost every serious Whitehall watcher, created more confusion in government than it has solved. It wasn't inevitable a quarter of the country would regard any form of negotiated Brexit as a betrayal - no deal is better than a bad deal, the most harmful soundbite in British politics, was produced, repeated and endorsed by her. 

She inherited a parliamentary majority with three years left to run and a comfortable opinion poll lead. She passes on a deadlocked parliament and no obvious route to an overall Conservative victory. She was bequeathed a country with a large majority for a negotiated Brexit - she passes on a nation where no outcome, be it no Brexit, no deal or a negotiated exit, can reliably command the support of more than third of the country as a desirable end state. 

Nonetheless there will be upwards of 15 candidates to inherit the disaster, which says something about human optimism if nothing else. _


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Wait, she's not actually going to stop being PM on 07 June, is she? She'll stick around until a successor is named?


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

Artaxerxes said:


> Jesus fuck that's going to be awkward.
> 
> Funny as hell though.



Prince Charles meet is going to be awkward. Theresa May - President Trump tidy up is a necessity.



Will be away, but hope this years Carnival of Resistance goes well, but that the Portsmouth end of it is low key.  75th is a significant milestone, though it means the youngest participant would be 93...Though as it fades from living memory, Operation Overlord was sufficiently mind blowing  that it deserves a a hat off rather than a hat tip.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> So Trump gets the privilege of meeting a dead duck PM and having tea and biscuits with the ever-popular Prince of Wales.
> 
> Not sure what mpg Air Force One delivers, but is it even worth the cost of the fuel?


Bet he meets Farage, just to rub it in.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> Wait, she's not actually going to stop being PM on 07 June, is she? She'll stick around until a successor is named?



Yes.

Hovering.  The new leader will have to send in the bailiffs to get her out.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> So Trump gets the privilege of meeting a dead duck PM and having tea and biscuits with the ever-popular Prince of Wales.
> 
> Not sure what mpg Air Force One delivers, but is it even worth the cost of the fuel?



Air Force One think more in terms of gpm


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2019)

Some commenter:

"That speech has a better ending than Game of Thrones"


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

It was really ugly crying as well.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

tommers said:


> It was really ugly crying as well.


----------



## 2hats (May 24, 2019)

MrCurry said:


> Not sure what mpg Air Force One delivers, but is it even worth the cost of the fuel?


Various sources are reporting that he's bringing the entire family of parasites with him, house of saud style, so that's two 747s (but they are dwarfed by the profligate logistics required to support and virtually cage them).


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2019)

gosub said:


>



Honestly, I quite like Cameron at that moment. Not just the fact he resigned, which was obviously great.

Just the little sing song and pull-yourself-together "Right!"

*ducks*


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2019)

Just seen the news


----------



## klang (May 24, 2019)

BoxRoom said:


> I've managed to save the audio of the laughter if anyone wants it?


can you send me it? will give it an airing on my radio show.


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

Wonder if she's smearing shit on the walls of Number 10, Assange style?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

gosub said:


>



what he clearly had in mind was this


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Wonder if she's smearing shit on the walls of Number 10, Assange style?


Well, there's all ready that portrait of Churchill. And that one of Thatcher.

#wackawacka


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Wonder if she's smearing shit on the walls of Number 10, Assange style?



At least pushing old salmon into the ends of the curtain poles.


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> Honestly, I quite like Cameron at that moment. Not just the fact he resigned, which was obviously great.
> 
> Just the little sing song and pull-yourself-together "Right!"
> 
> *ducks*



I think a ot of what Cameron dd explains what she did (i.e. the opposite).  Is worth remembering the all political careers end in failure l..and what that meant vis a vis I'll just stay and see through Brexit> She was n't up to the task, but tbf it is a nigh on impossible circle to square, I doubt any of them are.


----------



## BoxRoom (May 24, 2019)

littleseb said:


> can you send me it? will give it an airing on my radio show.


Can do! Let me know where and I'll send it straight away.


----------



## imposs1904 (May 24, 2019)

Comedy gold from 2016:


----------



## moochedit (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Wonder if she's smearing shit on the walls of Number 10, Assange style?



Yes. She has left plenty of shit for her successor to deal with.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yes. She has left plenty of shit for her successor to deal with.



Shit that results from the platter placed before her by her own party.


----------



## Fez909 (May 24, 2019)

gosub said:


> I think a ot of what Cameron dd explains what she did (i.e. the opposite).  Is worth remembering the all political careers end in failure l..and what that meant vis a vis I'll just stay and see through Brexit> She was n't up to the task, but tbf it is a nigh on impossible circle to square, I doubt any of them are.


I'm not sure that's true with American Presidents.

I mean, depending on your definition of "failure", what about Obama?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

moochedit said:


> Yes. She has left plenty of shit for her successor to deal with.


it will require a latter-day hercules to clean the filth she left, which is at least as bad as that of the augean stables


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Fez909 said:


> I'm not sure that's true with American Presidents.
> 
> I mean, depending on your definition of "failure", what about Obama?


obama not an example of success i'd have chosen


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Buddy Bradley (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


>



Is 'stoical' actually a word?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Buddy Bradley said:


> Is 'stoical' actually a word?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

‘The second female prime minister, but certainly not the last’ says Theresa.

Playing the ‘at least I’m a woman’ card which has provided so much comfort to Windrush deportees.

Good riddance.


----------



## LDC (May 24, 2019)

Robbed a thinly veiled "for the many" from Labour and invoked the war and escaping the nazis when talking about Brexit in her speech. ffs


----------



## Wilf (May 24, 2019)

Think she'll do Strictly? Wouldn't be fair to put her in Dancing on Ice as she's been paid £150,000 to do that for the last 2 years.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Wilf said:


> Think she'll do Strictly? Wouldn't be fair to put her in Dancing on Ice as she's been paid £150,000 to do that for the last 2 years.


eyyyyyyy


----------



## OzT (May 24, 2019)

I just hope whoever comes in look, not only at Brexit which of course is major, but to the state of the country generally, which I feel has gone slightly downhill since Brexit came into being.

Release some stored up monies for local council, help a bit with law and order etc.

But I guess in reality it wil be all about Brexit, until the next general election.


----------



## steveo87 (May 24, 2019)

Mark Francois really does look like a frog.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

OzT said:


> I just hope whoever comes in look, not only at Brexit which of course is major, but to the state of the country generally, which I feel has gone slightly downhill since Brexit came into being.


Is this sarcasm? What about the last 30-40 years, did they suddenly just vanish?


----------



## OzT (May 24, 2019)

No it's not redsquirrel (sarcasim). I feel, certainly my neck of the woods, it has gone down a bit since the Brexit.

I know generally living standards has been on a downwards slope, to be fair for me last 30-40 years I wasn;t around, but since I have been here council and social services certainly has gone down, and the blame is always to do with lack of money.

though I wonder if some of it is due to so much parlament (sp) time spent on Brexit and not looking at local issues.

My 2c worth. Am not trying to start any arguments, just my hopes that things wil get better.


----------



## Monkeygrinder's Organ (May 24, 2019)

OzT said:


> No it's not redsquirrel (sarcasim). I feel, certainly my neck of the woods, it has gone down a bit since the Brexit.
> 
> I know generally living standards has been on a downwards slope, to be fair for me last 30-40 years I wasn;t around, but since I have been here council and social services certainly has gone down, and the blame is always to do with lack of money.
> 
> ...



Unfortunately the next Tory leader will also be a Tory so I wouldn't hold your breath.


----------



## Kaka Tim (May 24, 2019)

OzT said:


> No it's not redsquirrel (sarcasim).
> 
> My 2c worth. Am not trying to start any arguments, just my hopes that things will get better.



the tories are in government. of course things wont get better.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

OzT said:


> No it's not redsquirrel (sarcasim). I feel, certainly my neck of the woods, it has gone down a bit since the Brexit.
> 
> I know generally living standards has been on a downwards slope, to be fair for me last 30-40 years I wasn;t around, but since I have been here council and social services certainly has gone down, and the blame is always to do with lack of money.
> 
> ...


If anything the fact that so much time has been spent on Brexit will, if anything, meant that state of things is not as bad as it could be.

The massive redistribution of wealth from the poor to the rich that the increase in VAT and changes to income tax delivered didn't occur since the referendum vote, neither did the huge increase in tuition fees, the below inflation pay rises, the privatisation of public services.


Kaka Tim said:


> the tories are in government. of course things wont get better.


They didn't get better under the coalition government, they didn't get better under the last three Labour governments.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Mark Francois really does look like a frog.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


>


If Penfold was a prick.


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 24, 2019)

steveo87 said:


> Mark Francois really does look like a frog.


I think of him more as a poisonous toadstool.


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2019)

so for the next few weeks we'll find out if no prime minister is better than a bad prime minister.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

LynnDoyleCooper said:


> Robbed a thinly veiled "for the many" from Labour and invoked the war and escaping the nazis when talking about Brexit in her speech. ffs



When she started there was all that ‘burning injustice’ stuff that she’s never mentioned again.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> When she started there was all that ‘burning injustice’ stuff that she’s never mentioned again.


considering the great volume of burning injustice she's created that's probably for the best


----------



## belboid (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> When she started there was all that ‘burning injustice’ stuff that she’s never mentioned again.


well, that would be jolly bad taste, after Grenfell, so best just not to mention it again and hope the people who never actually voted for you in the first place forget about it


----------



## planetgeli (May 24, 2019)

Did something just happen? I’ve been busy.

Oh right. A betting opportunity.


----------



## pseudonarcissus (May 24, 2019)

newbie said:


> so for the next few weeks we'll find out if no prime minister is better than a bad prime minister.


...with the prospect of a worse Prime Minister to come


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

I cannot IMHO name anyone in the HoC capable of being prime minister.


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 24, 2019)

May falling on her sword is good news. 
The more open infighting the better, and the more the Tories will become an even less electable mess.
I want Boris in the job, mostly because I can't think of a bigger, loud mouthed pillock that'll make them seem even worse than they are.

Vote Boris


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

How is everyone so sure that she won't be back next week explaining that she needs an extension?


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> May falling on her sword is good news.
> The more open infighting the better, and the more the Tories will become an even less electable mess.
> I want Boris in the job, mostly because I can't think of a bigger, loud mouthed pillock that'll make them seem even worse than they are.
> 
> Vote Boris


Johnson.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.



It will be funny, in an immature way of watching the yanks sniggering every time they say Johnson, like we do at Trump.


----------



## newbie (May 24, 2019)

pseudonarcissus said:


> ...with the prospect of a worse Prime Minister to come


could well be, whether 'worse' means nastier, more rightwing or more incompetent.  All three at once (or 'Johnson') is a bit alarming.


----------



## Artaxerxes (May 24, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I cannot IMHO name anyone in the HoC capable of being prime minister.



Some of the cleaners are quite canny.


----------



## D'wards (May 24, 2019)

The fact she earnestly tried to convince us that 20% cut in police budget has absolutely no correlation to the rising crime figures is proof positive she will lie through her teeth if she thinks she'd get away with it.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

She might get a book deal and world tour sponsored by shredded wheat and weetabix.

It would be really such fun.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

Unlike the scissor sisters, I DO feel like dancing today


----------



## gosub (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.


Alexander Boris "fuck business" Johnson


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

A Johnson PM is quite tricky for Labour. While he is a walking gaffe machine, he will outshine Corbyn in a way May never had a chance. He will get all the laughs, Corbyn will just look earnest.

This becomes a big problem if Brexit is delivered. It could well be a time of uncertainty. Who will the country choose to lead then, Boris who says gung-ho, rule Brittania bollocks about making Britain great or Corbyn who has been lukewarm.

Labour will have to pivot sharply for an inspiring vision, otherwise the Brexit Party vote will collapse towards the Tories and they get their 2015 majority back.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> This becomes a big problem if Brexit is delivered


reminds me of the auld song 'please mr postman' but there won't ever be a brexit in the postbag as may's shoved that right up the creek


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.



I'm old and uncool so I had to google that - Works for me because he's very much a dick.
Not a big, proud, fully erect dick ready for action, more a limp, clap riddled todger that only sees a cunt when Boris is naked in front of a mirror.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

It's not just the "ha! Sounds like a penis!"*. Calling him Boris buys into his brand, his whole "lovable buffoon" schtick. The man is a colossal cunt and might be about to become PM, so we should take him seriously and use his surname, just like we do all the other colossal cunts who have had or coveted that position.



*although I'm not denying the charm.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's not just the "ha! Sounds like a penis!"*. Calling him Boris buys into his brand, his whole "lovable buffoon" schtick. The man is a colossal cunt and might be about to become PM, so we should take him seriously and use his surname, just like we do all the other colossal cunts who have had or coveted that position.
> 
> 
> 
> *although I'm not denying the charm.


Adolph.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Labour will have to pivot sharply for an inspiring vision,


What does that actually mean for you?

(And Labour's election material has been positive for some time now)


----------



## killer b (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> What does that actually mean?


The inspiring vision of.... _a second referendum_. 

Just imagine how inspiring that would be.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> The inspiring vision of.... _a second referendum_.
> 
> Just imagine how inspiring that would be.


Well that's my guess but I wanted Moose to justify himself.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

It could well have to be an even more dramatic pivot of calling for revocation against Johnson's no-dealism


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> It could well have to be an even more dramatic pivot of calling for revocation against Johnson's no-dealism


Sorry brogdale "have to be" on what basis? LP members pushing that line?


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> It's not just the "ha! Sounds like a penis!"*. Calling him Boris buys into his brand, his whole "lovable buffoon" schtick. The man is a colossal cunt and might be about to become PM, so we should take him seriously and use his surname, just like we do all the other colossal cunts who have had or coveted that position.
> 
> 
> 
> *although I'm not denying the charm.



Quite so. For similar reasons I refuse to firstname the likes of Chuka Umunna.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Sorry brogdale "have to be" on what basis? LP members pushing that line?


Well, ultimately yes; it'll be conference (or a special) that will determine how they counter the new tory leadership's position. And that tory position will, in part, be formed on the basis of them coming 20+% behind Farage on Sunday.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Well, ultimately yes; it'll be conference (or a special) that will determine how they counter the new tory leadership's position. And that tory position will, in part, be formed on the basis of them coming 20+% behind Farage on Sunday.


most sane people would say 'now's the time to differentiate ourselves from farage' rather than 'let's make ourselves like farage'


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> most sane people would say 'now's the time to differentiate ourselves from farage' rather than 'let's make ourselves like farage'


Tories; sane?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Tories; sane?


let's see which way they go and then we'll be able to determine that


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> let's see which way they go and then we'll be able to determine that


If it's contested, that'll be in the hands of the membership; the barking 100,000 nasties.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> If it's contested, that'll be in the hands of the membership; the barking 100,000 nasties.


by the time of the contest it will be the barking 98,000


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

killer b said:


> The inspiring vision of.... _a second referendum_.
> 
> Just imagine how inspiring that would be.





redsquirrel said:


> Well that's my guess but I wanted Moose to justify himself.



I’m not big on a second referendum at all, think Remain would lose, so stuff that up your Lexity pipe and do what you will. 

All I mean is that Labour has warned of no deal Brexit being a disaster. If a no deal happens it has to come out with a positive plan and get off the fence on one side or the other. Either it says ‘we can make this work, here’s how’ or it says ‘we need to stop this, here’s how’. 

Either way it has to convince when Brexiteers will be ebullient.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

That says absolutely nothing. And ignores the fact that Labour has been running (or at least trying to) a positive, "inspiring" message since before the 2017 GE.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Cracking.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Serge Forward (May 24, 2019)

Boo fucking hoo... my country... waaaaaa....


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> That says absolutely nothing. And ignores the fact that Labour has been running (or at least trying to) a positive, "inspiring" message since before the 2017 GE.



Well they better keep it going. 

What do you think happens once Brexit it delivered? Do you think it’s like 1945, the war is over and the people demand more?


----------



## eatmorecheese (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Cracking.
> 
> View attachment 172034
> 
> View attachment 172035



No tears for Windrush. Or Grenfell. Just her fucking wheat field fantasy.

Fuck her.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> Boo fucking hoo... my country... waaaaaa....



She’s just crying for herself. It’s pathetic.

She was flinty enough to stare down a room full of coppers. Show some fucking backbone now.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

The set grows...


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> That says absolutely nothing. And ignores the fact that Labour has been running (or at least trying to) a positive, "inspiring" message since before the 2017 GE.



...And it’s been running anything but a positive message about any other outcome than a customs union.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Well they better keep it going.
> 
> What do you think happens once Brexit it delivered? Do you think it’s like 1945, the war is over and the people demand more?


I don't see how that is relevant to the issue under discussion. But I am highly sceptical that the UK will leave the EU.

Electorally it is not in Labour's interest to take a strong Remain position. Now that does not mean that there are not political arguments for taking such a position (I don't agree with them but I accept they exist) but it is total intellectual dishonesty when those that have argued that for electoralism (to which end the LP must support privatisation, attacks on workers/disabled etc) turn around and now insist that the LP back a second referendum or revoke A50. And yes I include you in this category, you've spent years arguing Corbyn should be gone in the name of electoralism. You should now be backing the current Labour line.

EDIT: Whatever else it is this is positive.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

So it's definitely looking like the finale to Brexit is going to be as shit as Game Of Frowns. 

Cercie's fallen on her sword now it's time for... 

Tyrion Cannister







Branflake Starkers






or 

Lizz Truss


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> I don't see how that is relevant to the issue under discussion. But I am highly sceptical that the UK will leave the EU.
> 
> Electorally it is not in Labour's interest to take a strong Remain position. Now that does not mean that there are not political arguments for taking such a position (I don't agree with them but I accept they exist) but it is total intellectual dishonesty when those that have argued that for electoralism (to which end the LP must support privatisation, attacks on workers/disabled etc) turn around and now insist that the LP back a second referendum or revoke A50. And yes I include you in this category, you've spent years arguing Corbyn should be gone in the name of electoralism.



Ridiculous leap to suggest changing leader must mean you support every disgusting thing going. I bet you were saying this same bollocks about Ed. That’s the kind of high ground capture you excel in.

I’ve certainly been equivocal about Corbyn, wasn’t convinced, success convinced me, equivocal again. But in any case a movement has to be stronger than one flawed individual. There will be a time when even you will agree Labour could/should do better.

But in any case I’m not generally in favour of a second referendum, think the leadership has played Brexit well so far, so far inasmuch as this shitshow can be played. But the game will change.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> think the leadership has played Brexit well so far


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

if ever there was a head asking for a guillotine that is it


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Just showed my daughter the last few seconds of May's speech. "Prime Minister - more like CRY Minister" she said. And then flicked the Vs at the PC. Obviously I gave her a biscuit.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Lizz Truss


isn't that penny mordaunt?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Just showed my daughter the last few seconds of May's speech. "Prime Minister - more like CRY Minister" she said. And then flicked the Vs at the PC. Obviously I gave her a biscuit.


one of the nice biscuits i hope


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

...and grows...


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> one of the nice biscuits i hope


Oh aye. Jack's Oaties. Like HobNobs, but just as nice and half the price


----------



## 8115 (May 24, 2019)

Mirror website: Don't cry for me, cruel Theresa. Vg.

Basically, fuckety bye. Only bad thing is the next c*** will probably be even worse.


----------



## redsquirrel (May 24, 2019)

Mr Moose said:


> Ridiculous leap to suggest changing leader must mean you support every disgusting thing going. I bet you were saying this same bollocks about Ed. That’s the kind of high ground capture you excel in.


Not when the change in leadership you've been arguing for for 4 years is based around a move rightwards. Not when you are arguing this New Labour tosh.

If you are going to argue for actions on the basis of electoralism fine, but then have the intellectual honesty to be consistent with the consequences of that.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Oh aye. Jack's Oaties. Like HobNobs, but just as nice and half the price


tescos do a very nice own-brand chocolate biscuit available in milk

or dark chocolate, and at 79p a go quite reasonably priced


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 24, 2019)

Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.

Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


lol


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)

Johnston


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

Prime Minister - not responsible
Twats twatting about the internet - responsible

Power to the people!


----------



## Spymaster (May 24, 2019)

That's brightened the thread a bit


----------



## Spymaster (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


I'm looking forward to Boris as PM just to see the apoplexy on here.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> isn't that penny mordaunt?


No she's Sanza mate.

























*?*


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)

I mean, I have no idea who he is, but he kinda looks like Theon?


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 24, 2019)




----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


Hahaha hahaha.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

Penny Mordaunt sounds like a dark arts teacher at Hogwarts.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, I have no idea who he is, but he kinda looks like Theon?


Rory Stewart.

Tory leadership contenders - who's standing?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Johnston


of the famous motor car?


----------



## ruffneck23 (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. .



I think the ERG might have had more than a hand in it. If you are of a tory persuasion , you've got the shit-storm you voted for


----------



## Serge Forward (May 24, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Johnson.


That cunt Johnson.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


if auld david cameron hadn't called the blessed referendum we wouldn't be in the shitstorm.


----------



## tommers (May 24, 2019)

ruffneck23 said:


> I think the ERG might have had more than a hand in it. If you are of a tory persuasion , you've got the shit-storm you voted for


Nah man, *wipes tears from eyes* it's *snort* Corbyn's fault! *falls on floor in hysterics*


----------



## Pickman's model (May 24, 2019)

Lord Camomile said:


> I mean, I have no idea who he is, but he kinda looks like Theon?


i suspect he'll look more like theon before his story's done


----------



## hot air baboon (May 24, 2019)

that moment when you realise Theresa May's level would have been as a local councillor in Scarfolk, along with most of her Cabinet - but that actually that is pretty much the hauntological weird purgatory we are all living in anyway


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> That cunt Johnson.


I sit corrected, Sir.


----------



## Saul Goodman (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


Oh, you're such a card!


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2019)

Boris Johnson – Eton
Dominic Raab – Grammar school
Michael Gove – Grammar?
Jeremy Hunt – Charterhouse
Andrea Leadsom – Grammar
Matthew Hancock – King's (private school in Chester)
Rory Stewart – Eton
Sajid Javid – Comprehensive
Penny Mordaunt – State school
Amber Rudd – Cheltenham Ladies College
Jacob Rees-Mogg – Eton
James Cleverly – Colfes School (private HMC school)
Priti Patel – comprehensive


----------



## andysays (May 24, 2019)

S☼I said:


> Just showed my daughter the last few seconds of May's speech. "Prime Minister - more like CRY Minister" she said. And then flicked the Vs at the PC. Obviously I gave her a biscuit.


With patter like that she'd fit right in here in Urban.

Forget biscuits and sign her up as a member.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

chilango said:


> Boris Johnson – Eton
> Dominic Raab – Grammar school
> Michael Gove – Grammar?
> Jeremy Hunt – Charterhouse
> ...


FITY


----------



## chilango (May 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> FITY



I once had the misfortune of going to a party full of Kings boys


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> FITY



Kings isn't that expensive* compared to other private schools, and they did use to offer quite a few bursaries.  Nor is it that nice tbh, and they (or at least always used to) are exposed to the ridicule of everyone else when they went into the city, dressed in the garb they make them wear.  

(£15k a year)


----------



## Ted Striker (May 24, 2019)

Serge Forward said:


> That cunt Johnson.


TCJ


----------



## Poi E (May 24, 2019)

Huh, king's Chester actually gets decent results, unlike the riff-raff at Eton


----------



## Ted Striker (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



I don't think we can take _all_ the credit, tbf


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

agricola said:


> Kings isn't that expensive* compared to other private schools, and they did use to offer quite a few bursaries.  Nor is it that nice tbh, and they (or at least always used to) are exposed to the ridicule of everyone else when they went into the city, dressed in the garb they make them wear.
> 
> (£15k a year)


Sounds like you're very familiar with the place Dude 

Yeah I suppose 15k without boarding is cheap compared to Eton but is expensive compared to Queens Park High down the road and to be fair to them they've gone through a quite serious overhaul of the school and the facilities in the past few years. Anyway never had you down as a Tarquin blazer boy mate


----------



## agricola (May 24, 2019)

friedaweed said:


> Sounds like you're very familiar with the place Dude
> 
> Yeah I suppose 15k without boarding is cheap compared to Eton but is expensive compared to Queens Park High down the road and to be fair to them they've gone through a quite serious overhaul of the school and the facilities in the past few years. Anyway never had you down as a Tarquin blazer boy mate



I didn't go there (I went to the brutalist spectacle that is the Argoed), but we did use to go past it every time we went into Chester, and my mum did briefly have a notion of making me go if I could get a bursary and pass the entrance exam.


----------



## friedaweed (May 24, 2019)

agricola said:


> I didn't go there (I went to the brutalist spectacle that is the Argoed), but we did use to go past it every time we went into Chester, and my mum did briefly have a notion of making me go if I could get a bursary and pass the entrance exam.


My mate wasted over 70k sending his lad there hoping he'd follow in his sister's (She went to Queens Chester) footsteps to study medicine at Oxford. When he showed in year 7 they discovered he was quite gifted at maths they started pressing him about going to Harvard or somewhere exotic and coming back to work in the City.

When he left Kings sixth form he told his da he was gay and started as a junior in a women's hairdressers in town. He's done really well for himself now and is a senior stylist in a pretty well known London hair salon where he lives with his boyfriend who's twice his age.

It took a while for his dad to get used to his life choices


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


>



What ya gonna do? It’s a shit show


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



This is what I like to call 'barstool logic'.


----------



## A380 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## planetgeli (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



Glad you’re enjoying your holiday.


----------



## Mr Moose (May 24, 2019)

redsquirrel said:


> Not when the change in leadership you've been arguing for for 4 years is based around a move rightwards. Not when you are arguing this New Labour tosh.
> 
> If you are going to argue for actions on the basis of electoralism fine, but then have the intellectual honesty to be consistent with the consequences of that.



I don’t oppose nationalisations if that’s what you took from that. But you like a basis for attack so fill your boots.

Answer the effing question on what your strategy is from here and the likelihood of it happening/success is.


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 24, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



Hahahahahahahahahahahaha 

stfu you doddering auld cunt


----------



## Mr.Bishie (May 24, 2019)

Spymaster said:


> I'm looking forward to Boris as PM just to see the apoplexy on here.



It won’t be milkshakes thrown.


----------



## brogdale (May 24, 2019)

Fair play to Ms Winton:


----------



## Sprocket. (May 24, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> This is what I like to call 'barstool logic'.



As in he has smoked one?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 24, 2019)

larry was stopped from making a statement


----------



## Duncan2 (May 24, 2019)

Larry probably considering his position-will he want to be Boris' house-cat?


----------



## MrSki (May 24, 2019)

Press release from the FBU upon resignation.


----------



## Lord Camomile (May 24, 2019)




----------



## A380 (May 24, 2019)




----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)




----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

I may not have said this before but i fucking detest May more than I can put into words.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> I may not have said this before but i fucking detest May more than I can put into words.


Worse than Thatcher?


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Worse than Thatcher?



Hmmmmm. Thatcher fucked me over in many many ways, but at least she is dead.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> Hmmmmm. Thatcher fucked me over in many many ways, but at least she is dead.


Will remember to ask you again when May is dead.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

Badgers said:


> Will remember to ask you again when May is dead.



lets hope it isnt too long until you need to ask .....


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> lets hope it isnt too long until you need to ask .....


It will be a cheerful day


----------



## Don Troooomp (May 24, 2019)

Looks like BJ (Now there goes a name) is positioning himself as the 'Brexit now' candidate.

Boris Johnson: UK will leave EU in October, deal or no deal



> Boris Johnson has thrown down the gauntlet to his Conservative leadership rivals by insisting the UK must leave the EU by the end of October with or without a deal, as he set out a hardline Brexit stance just hours after Theresa May announced her resignation.


----------



## Badgers (May 24, 2019)




----------



## jarndyce (May 24, 2019)

...


----------



## Yossarian (May 24, 2019)

Don Troooomp said:


> Looks like BJ (Now there goes a name) is positioning himself as the 'Brexit now' candidate.
> 
> Boris Johnson: UK will leave EU in October, deal or no deal



I think these tossers are going to spend the next six weeks trying to out-Brexit each other until Dominic Raab threatens to nuke Brussels if it doesn't return all 46 years of British contributions to the EU.


----------



## not-bono-ever (May 24, 2019)

mutually assured Brexit


----------



## Sasaferrato (May 25, 2019)

planetgeli said:


> Glad you’re enjoying your holiday.



I am, thank you. I absolutely dread what is coming though. 

One can only hope that the Conservatives realise that that clown is not PM material. If they are idiotic enough to elect him, any chance of a second referendum is gone.

It is 28C outside, at 10:00.


----------



## brogdale (May 25, 2019)

Seems to be on the sport pages!


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Seems to be on the sport pages!
> 
> View attachment 172125


Looking for news about wenger


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 25, 2019)

How did it take nearly 2 years for this thread to come true? 
Other threads on here are much faster than this. 
Pickman's model can you speed your threads up so they happen a lot quicker in real life ? It's only polite to not keep people waiting


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> How did it take nearly 2 years for this thread to come true?
> Other threads on here are much faster than this.
> Pickman's model can you speed your threads up so they happen a lot quicker in real life ? It's only polite to not keep people waiting


The rest of us are on 45 while you seem to be stuck on 33


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The rest of us are on 45 while you seem to be stuck on 33



Ah shite. 
Fast forward me will you?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Ah shite.
> Fast forward me will you?


That's cassettes, that's different


----------



## andysays (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> How did it take nearly 2 years for this thread to come true?
> Other threads on here are much faster than this.
> Pickman's model can you speed your threads up so they happen a lot quicker in real life ? It's only polite to not keep people waiting


Not as long as the Corbyn thread, which has been running nearly three years without the time being up. 

That can be Pickman's model's new tagline, 'Slow, but not as slow as hash tag'


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2019)




----------



## rutabowa (May 25, 2019)

Heartwarming scene in the coop today, an old jamaican lady dressed like for church looking at the front pages of the papers and saying to the whole shop "look, the lady's CRYING! HA HA HA HA OHHH HA HA HA!"


----------



## rutabowa (May 25, 2019)

It wasn't even a mean laugh, it was a "full of joy" laugh


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

andysays said:


> Not as long as the Corbyn thread, which has been running nearly three years without the time being up.
> 
> That can be Pickman's model's new tagline, 'Slow, but not as slow as hash tag'


I can only point out that their time is up, I cannot make them bring the boat in to the side of the lake any more quickly


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 25, 2019)

I found May's speech outside Downing Street pathetic. 

"with no ill will, but with enormous and enduring gratitude to have had the opportunity to *serve the country I love*"

So which country was she referring to? 

Shows where her mindset was and is.


----------



## xenon (May 25, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



Absolute incoherent nonsense. The fucking gall of a some time Tory supporter to come out with this too.


----------



## Idris2002 (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I found May's speech outside Downing Street pathetic.
> 
> "with no ill will, but with enormous and enduring gratitude to have had the opportunity to *serve the country I love*"
> 
> ...


South Georgia, duh


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> South Georgia, duh


To be pedantic she hasn't yet enjoyed that opportunity


----------



## Baronage-Phase (May 25, 2019)

Idris2002 said:


> South Georgia, duh



Demographics show a population of 32 (Summer) 16 (Winter)
Sounds perfect for Theresa.


----------



## Puddy_Tat (May 25, 2019)

on teh tweeter


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> Demographics show a population of 32 (Summer) 16 (Winter)
> Sounds perfect for Theresa.


The population will rise considerably over the next few years as the thousands of former people arrive but at no one time is it anticipated to exceed 567


----------



## Badgers (May 25, 2019)

Telling


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.



TBF, Sasaferrato, she only needed support from her own fucking party and her DUP friends fiends or a few Labour rebels instead of the DUP, to get her deal across the line.


----------



## Pickman's model (May 25, 2019)

Lupa said:


> I found May's speech outside Downing Street pathetic.
> 
> "with no ill will, but with enormous and enduring gratitude to have had the opportunity to *serve the country I love*"
> 
> ...


We should all be grateful she didn't hate the country, if this is what she does to a land she loves


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2019)

Ah those carefree days of nothing to do or worry about


----------



## Poot (May 25, 2019)

Not cool, gosub


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2019)

Poot said:


> Not cool, gosub


Beats running through wheat fields


But yeah, as so one who has given a piggy back aches after a while, limits scope for dancing and ruins view of those behind



Oh and always wear sun screen


----------



## Poot (May 25, 2019)

A photoshopped head of one woman on the almost-naked body of another. What could possibly be wrong with that, eh?


----------



## Mr Moose (May 25, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> We should all be grateful she didn't hate the country, if this is what she does to a land she loves



She appeared unhappy to discover it doesn’t reciprocate.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2019)

Poot said:


> A photoshopped head of one woman on the almost-naked body of another. What could possibly be wrong with that, eh?


Good point.  Probably a breach of Article 13


----------



## Poot (May 25, 2019)

Yep. We're all entitled to free speech now. Funny how that affects some people more than others, isn't it. Who could have predicted that etc. 

Just for the record, it's a dick move. And I say that even as someone who holds TM in utter contempt.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2019)

Poot said:


> Yep. We're all entitled to free speech now. Funny how that affects some people more than others, isn't it. Who could have predicted that etc.
> 
> Just for the record, it's a dick move. And I say that even as someone who holds TM in utter contempt.


Always been a patchy subject freedom of speech.. Its no coincidence Voltaire wrote Candide while in England.


But clock is still ticking on Art 13 What is Article 13? The EU's divisive new copyright plan explained | WIRED UK


----------



## Poot (May 25, 2019)

That's alright then, let's all be dicks because the law (EU or otherwise) permits it. Excellent.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 25, 2019)

brogdale said:


> Seems to be on the sport pages!
> 
> View attachment 172125



Classifieds actually, looking for spares for his rotavator.


----------



## cupid_stunt (May 25, 2019)

gosub, just stop digging.


----------



## killer b (May 25, 2019)

Being called a dick for photoshopping one woman's head onto a naked woman's body is definitely a freedom of speech issue.


----------



## gosub (May 25, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> gosub, just stop digging.


Probably best.  After all if Mrs May does decide to go to Glastonbury to unwind... It would probably snow


----------



## teqniq (May 25, 2019)




----------



## existentialist (May 25, 2019)

Sasaferrato said:


> Those of you of a Labour persuasion, you have caused this fucking train wreck. If that revolting cunt Corbyn had done what he should have, and supported May we wouldn't be looking at Johnston and no deal.
> 
> Fuck you all. You will get the shitstorm you deserve.


Lolwut?


----------



## klang (May 26, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I can only point


*.*
.


----------



## Steel Icarus (May 26, 2019)

I heard Theresa May has applied for an extension to her resignation. She's now going in 2021


----------



## moochedit (May 26, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I heard Theresa May has applied for an extension to her resignation. She's now going in 2021



Resignation means resignation.


----------



## GarveyLives (May 26, 2019)

Why we will remember Theresa May as one of the worst prime ministers in British history












*Good riddance to racialist rubbish.*​


----------



## brogdale (May 29, 2019)

The Eyes have it, the Eyes have it.


----------



## Poi E (May 29, 2019)

Too kind.


----------



## Sprocket. (May 30, 2019)

Theresa May is currently on tv talking about reviews on student finance.
She looks as though she has had a great weight lifted off her shoulders?


----------



## Pickman's model (May 30, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Theresa May is currently on tv talking about reviews on student finance.
> She looks as though she has had a great weight lifted off her shoulders?


she should have great weights laid on her as happened to poor giles corey at salem


----------



## Sprocket. (May 30, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> she should have great weights laid on her as happened to poor giles corey at salem



I thought it said Giles Coren!


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> I thought it said Giles Coren!



No such luck


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Theresa May is currently on tv talking about reviews on student finance.
> She looks as though she has had a great weight lifted off her shoulders?



Most unemployed people aren't so relaxed, particularly now that the welfare state is in tatters thanks to *checks notes* Theresa May's government.


----------



## gosub (May 30, 2019)

SpookyFrank said:


> Most unemployed people aren't so relaxed, particualrly now that the welfare state is in tatters thanks to *checks notes* Theresa May's government.


Most unemployed people don't have six figure pensions and a salary of 72k for being an MP whilst living rent free in state owned accommodation


----------



## SpookyFrank (May 30, 2019)

gosub said:


> Most unemployed people don't have six figure pensions and a salary of 72k for being an MP whilst living rent free in state owned accommodation



And that, yes.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2019)

S☼I said:


> I heard Theresa May has applied for an extension to her resignation. She's now going in 2021


Guardian politics blog currently saying she will step down when new leader has confidence of the House of Commons,    2021 seems a bit optimistic


----------



## brogdale (Jun 6, 2019)

gosub said:


> Guardian politics blog currently saying she will step down when new leader has confidence of the House of Commons,	2021 seems a bit optimistic


More importantly, looks like they'll call the recess before the newly elected tory leader can face Parliament for that confidence to be verified.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2019)

So elect Boris and get indefinite paid leave.  Wonderful


----------



## cupid_stunt (Jun 6, 2019)

Fucking funny, innit? 



> Theresa May will resign as Tory leader tomorrow but won’t step down as Prime Minister until she is certain the person replacing her will “command the confidence of the House”. This could prove especially tricky if a divisive, hardline Brexiteer like Boris Johnson or Dominic Raab wins the Tory leadership race. A controversial winner could fail to secure the support of soft Brexit or Remainer Tory MPs, or the DUP.



Theresa May could DELAY RESIGNATION if Boris Johnson or Dominic Raab elected Tory leader


----------



## gentlegreen (Jun 6, 2019)




----------



## MickiQ (Jun 6, 2019)

The DUP are perfectly capable of undermining her replacement just for the LOL's so securing their support is going to be tricky for whoever gets the job but yes it is funny to watch.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking funny, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May could DELAY RESIGNATION if Boris Johnson or Dominic Raab elected Tory leader


That article gives Rab as an example as well as Johnson.... That would mean parogeing Parliament to stop Raab parogeing Parliament


----------



## tim (Jun 6, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> The population will rise considerably over the next few years as the thousands of former people arrive but at no one time is it anticipated to exceed 567


Will there be fields of wheat to run through?


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 6, 2019)

tim said:


> Will there be fields of wheat to run through?



Only if it’s to be chlorinated.


----------



## gosub (Jun 6, 2019)

Sprocket. said:


> Only if it’s to be chlorinated.


Wheat will need a fair bit of genetic modification to cope with that


----------



## Sprocket. (Jun 6, 2019)

gosub said:


> Wheat will need a fair bit of genetic modification to cope with that



Guess what’s next on the agenda?


----------



## tim (Jun 6, 2019)

gosub said:


> Wheat will need a fair bit of genetic modification to cope with that


South Georgia is the perfect location for radical GM experimentation.


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 6, 2019)

MickiQ said:


> The DUP are perfectly capable of undermining her replacement just for the LOL's so securing their support is going to be tricky for whoever gets the job but yes it is funny to watch.



Don't think so.  The last thing the DUP want is an election with the potential for a Corbyn led government.  Pretty much the only scenario I can see that would mean the DUP bringing down the government is if a new tory leader proposed to stick a border in the Irish sea or some other deal that they perceive to be splitting NI away from the Union.


----------



## Badgers (Jun 6, 2019)

Incredible


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 6, 2019)

Surely any situation where the Tories have elected a new leader but they're not PM for any length of time would put wind in sails of calls for a GE...


----------



## Ted Striker (Jun 6, 2019)

cupid_stunt said:


> Fucking funny, innit?
> 
> 
> 
> Theresa May could DELAY RESIGNATION if Boris Johnson or Dominic Raab elected Tory leader



Has that Joe website or someone done a mock up of her doing the Wolf of Wall Street... "I'm not fucking leaving..."


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 7, 2019)

We haven’t had a functioning coherent administration for years now. You are fucking useless May.wilfully obstructive and pointless. Fuck off noew and never show your face in public ever again. Off you fuck.


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2019)

Does this thread close today?


----------



## brogdale (Jun 7, 2019)

Ah, well...whilst the thread's still breathing...



innit?


----------



## Proper Tidy (Jun 7, 2019)

Anyway, cheerio


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 7, 2019)

You know that time Gordon Brown (cunt) got hammered by the press for staying on as Prime Minister whilst Cameron and Clegg finished their mutual masturbation?  The shit that was thrown at Brown... squatter etc.






Lets see how this plays out with May?


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 7, 2019)

is it time to post this again?


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is it time to post this again?



Don't tell me, the store was all out of red noses...


----------



## Teaboy (Jun 7, 2019)

It's not aged well that headline.


----------



## Bahnhof Strasse (Jun 7, 2019)

Teaboy said:


> It's not aged well that headline.


----------



## MickiQ (Jun 7, 2019)

I'm still hoping for her locking the door and shouting abuse through the letterbox at people


----------



## Poi E (Jun 7, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is it time to post this again?



Chequered history


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 8, 2019)

Puddy_Tat said:


> is it time to post this again?



She was definitely not as good at crushing things as she thought she was.


----------



## not-bono-ever (Jun 12, 2019)

May to remain as an MP after leaving No 10

she cannot let go


----------



## Puddy_Tat (Jun 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> she cannot let go



wonder if she will occupy the seat that used to be where Ted Heath sat and sulked for several years?


----------



## killer b (Jun 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> May to remain as an MP after leaving No 10
> 
> she cannot let go


It's only a recent thing that ex PMs started fucking off straight away - Thatcher started it. Callaghan was an MP until '87,  Heath was still in parliament in 1999, harold Wilson until '83.


----------



## agricola (Jun 12, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> May to remain as an MP after leaving No 10
> 
> she cannot let go



TBF they could just have easily told her not to go because they might be further weakened by a by-election defeat.


----------



## Nine Bob Note (Jun 12, 2019)

I should imagine she's making plans to have herself and Phil sown into the Downing Street curtains.


----------



## elbows (Jun 13, 2019)

killer b said:


> It's only a recent thing that ex PMs started fucking off straight away - Thatcher started it. Callaghan was an MP until '87,  Heath was still in parliament in 1999, harold Wilson until '83.



And Brown nominally stuck around as an MP till 2015. How often they actually turn up is another question.


----------



## Yossarian (Jun 13, 2019)

not-bono-ever said:


> May to remain as an MP after leaving No 10
> 
> she cannot let go



Wonder if she'll argue that her experience makes her the ideal choice to be the next Brexit Secretary.


----------



## Flavour (Jun 13, 2019)

Yossarian said:


> Wonder if she'll argue that her experience makes her the ideal choice to be the next Brexit Secretary.



that would be so amazing and ridiculous that it might happen


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2019)

Nine Bob Note said:


> Don't tell me, the store was all out of red noses...



I did that photoshop somewhere, probably the brexit thread.


----------



## Cid (Jun 13, 2019)




----------



## Artaxerxes (Jun 22, 2019)




----------



## Poi E (Jun 22, 2019)

Not a spoof site, I take it. Extraordinary. We have entered Orwellian times.


----------



## teqniq (Jun 22, 2019)

Javid is coming out with similar drivel.


----------



## Pickman's model (Jun 22, 2019)

teqniq said:


> Javid is coming out with similar drivel.
> 
> View attachment 174990


How many deportees today?


----------



## Orang Utan (Sep 12, 2019)

Pickman's model said:


> I hope he does get a knighthood to show again how shit the honours system is


You got your wish.
I wonder if he's planning to wear blackface for the occasion.


----------

